# In my fourth attempt to get information, I ask forum Democrats to provide proof that Russia...



## Blackrook

...influenced the election, or that Trump colluded with the Russians in influencing the election.


----------



## Rexx Taylor

i am looking for Miss Cleo's 1-800 number


----------



## Old Yeller

There is no proof other than that nonsensical story "17 Intelligence Agencies"......what a crock.  

note:  Day 1 I asked.  $20T debt.  Why do we have at least 17 "intelligence agencies".  I am always out front.  Combine down to TWO.  Foreign and Domestic.  Done.  Cut Cut Cut.


----------



## Snouter

Every mental case democrat nutter who treated the fake news story as fact needs to come forward and apologize.  We all know who you are and Preparation H will not soothe the pain.


----------



## toobfreak

Old Yeller said:


> There is no proof other than that nonsensical story "17 Intelligence Agencies"......what a crock.
> 
> note:  Day 1 I asked.  $20T debt.  Why do we have at least 17 "intelligence agencies".  I am always out front.  Combine down to TWO.  Foreign and Domestic.  Done.  Cut Cut Cut.



Turns out the 17 intelligence agencies was actually only 4.


----------



## skye

Democrats are liars .....that's all you have to know.

They are scum in other words.


----------



## S.J.

Blackrook said:


> ...influenced the election, or that Trump colluded with the Russians in influencing the election.


You can ask it 400 times and you'll get the same answer.


----------



## toobfreak

Blackrook said:


> ...influenced the election, or that Trump colluded with the Russians in influencing the election.



Your wait will be an idle one for none of them have any proof.  Some of them THINK they have proof, specious proof because maybe 17 years ago Trump built a golf course in Russia;  all the rest KNOW they have no truth and just go along with whatever sound bites and talking points they can pick up from MSNBC because their only intention is a deliberate one to attack Trump not on what he does, but on his person himself.  The funniest thing of all is that many of Trump's ideas are themselves somewhat liberal to begin with and what the Left has itself called for for years and not fundamentally "conservative," as the GOP itself objected to and recognized through much of Trump's campaign itself!!!  Example:  when asked three roles of the Fed, one of the ones Trump named was Healthcare!  That is a liberal doctrine, not Republican!  Yet the Left still rails against him because basically, they are all idiot nut-jobs.


----------



## Blackrook

Well, if I was a forum moderator, I think I would have conversation with the admin and other moderators to have all Trump-Russia threads put in the Conspiracy Theory section, because so far, that's all it is.


----------



## ClosedCaption

The problem is that Russia hacking our voting machines, Russia putting out fake news, several people close to Trump have lied about Russian contacts, sevreal people left because of it, several people getting money directly from Russia or Russian stooges, Trump telling Russia to find the emails Hillary deleted and they'll be rewarded, Russia hacking both political parties computers....none of that is proof of anything to you.

Not even 2 of them REGISTERING as Foreign agents isn't even proof of anything fishy at least.

Hell one guy received a friends hip award from Putin himself.  BUT even that doesn't mean anything.

So when you say you've asked and never received an answer, the problem is that you don't accept any answer as being proof, circumstancial direct or even eye brow raising.


----------



## Blackrook

ClosedCaption said:


> The problem is that Russia hacking our voting machines, Russia putting out fake news, several people close to Trump have lied about Russian contacts, sevreal people left because of it, several people getting money directly from Russia or Russian stooges, Trump telling Russia to find the emails Hillary deleted and they'll be rewarded, Russia hacking both political parties computers....none of that is proof of anything to you.
> 
> Not even 2 of them REGISTERING as Foreign agents isn't even proof of anything fishy at least.
> 
> Hell one guy received a friends hip award from Putin himself.  BUT even that doesn't mean anything.
> 
> So when you say you've asked and never received an answer, the problem is that you don't accept any answer as being proof, circumstancial direct or even eye brow raising.


Please provide a link to prove any of what you have just said.


----------



## JBond

ClosedCaption said:


> The problem is that Russia hacking our voting machines, Russia putting out fake news, several people close to Trump have lied about Russian contacts, sevreal people left because of it, several people getting money directly from Russia or Russian stooges, Trump telling Russia to find the emails Hillary deleted and they'll be rewarded, Russia hacking both political parties computers....none of that is proof of anything to you.
> 
> Not even 2 of them REGISTERING as Foreign agents isn't even proof of anything fishy at least.
> 
> Hell one guy received a friends hip award from Putin himself.  BUT even that doesn't mean anything.
> 
> So when you say you've asked and never received an answer, the problem is that you don't accept any answer as being proof, circumstancial direct or even eye brow raising.


Is it an issue when the US uses its vast intelligence assets, capabilities, and tax payer money in an attempt to disrupt other countries elections?


----------



## Snouter

ClosedCaption said:


> The problem is that Russia hacking our voting machines, Russia putting out fake news, several people close to Trump have lied about Russian contacts, sevreal people left because of it, several people getting money directly from Russia or Russian stooges, Trump telling Russia to find the emails Hillary deleted and they'll be rewarded, Russia hacking both political parties computers....none of that is proof of anything to you.
> 
> Not even 2 of them REGISTERING as Foreign agents isn't even proof of anything fishy at least.
> 
> Hell one guy received a friends hip award from Putin himself.  BUT even that doesn't mean anything.
> 
> So when you say you've asked and never received an answer, the problem is that you don't accept any answer as being proof, circumstancial direct or even eye brow raising.



This is an example of an insane person.  This is not a function of Low IQ and or ignorance, or is it?  Either way it appears to be a function of insanity.  I am not making a judgement, just stating facts.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

Blackrook, post: 17630907 





Blackrook said:


> ...influenced the election, or that Trump colluded with the Russians in influencing the election.




"Influenced the election" is not a "proof" issue. It is a matter of opinion right now based on the actions we've seen from Trump's campaign officials and his appointments and Trump's own expressed praise of Putin, as well as the ongoing bi-partisan investigations in Congress and the justice department. Proof will be the result of the investigations.

Trump told the Russians he fired Comey to take the pressure off the investigations.

Just listen to the buffoon president. Nothing wrong with formed opinions based solely on what the clown in the Oval Office says and tweets.

Short answer: Your question is stupid during the start of a very serious investigation.


----------



## Camp

Blackrook said:


> ...influenced the election, or that Trump colluded with the Russians in influencing the election.


What credentials or experience do you have to indicate you would recognize evidence if it were shown to you? Evidence is often circumstantial and often a matter of subjective opinion. That is how you are able to deny or ignore evidence that is presented as a response to your inquiries.
Individuals connected to trump lied about contacts with Russian officials and contacts, even to the point of signing and submitting national security applications. That is evidence, but what you are looking for is a smoking gun, so you reject this evidence.


----------



## Blackrook

Camp said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...influenced the election, or that Trump colluded with the Russians in influencing the election.
> 
> 
> 
> What credentials or experience do you have to indicate you would recognize evidence if it were shown to you? Evidence is often circumstantial and often a matter of subjective opinion. That is how you are able to deny or ignore evidence that is presented as a response to your inquiries.
> Individuals connected to trump lied about contacts with Russian officials and contacts, even to the point of signing and submitting national security applications. That is evidence, but what you are looking for is a smoking gun, so you reject this evidence.
Click to expand...

My credentials are not the issue, your lack of evidence is the issue.  And I note you have not provided me with a link to back up what you say.  Surely, you must have something?


----------



## JBond

ClosedCaption said:


> The problem is that Russia hacking our voting machines, Russia putting out fake news, several people close to Trump have lied about Russian contacts, sevreal people left because of it, several people getting money directly from Russia or Russian stooges, Trump telling Russia to find the emails Hillary deleted and they'll be rewarded, Russia hacking both political parties computers....none of that is proof of anything to you.
> 
> Not even 2 of them REGISTERING as Foreign agents isn't even proof of anything fishy at least.
> 
> Hell one guy received a friends hip award from Putin himself.  BUT even that doesn't mean anything.
> 
> So when you say you've asked and never received an answer, the problem is that you don't accept any answer as being proof, circumstancial direct or even eye brow raising.


Do you believe Russia changed your vote?


----------



## Camp

Blackrook said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...influenced the election, or that Trump colluded with the Russians in influencing the election.
> 
> 
> 
> What credentials or experience do you have to indicate you would recognize evidence if it were shown to you? Evidence is often circumstantial and often a matter of subjective opinion. That is how you are able to deny or ignore evidence that is presented as a response to your inquiries.
> Individuals connected to trump lied about contacts with Russian officials and contacts, even to the point of signing and submitting national security applications. That is evidence, but what you are looking for is a smoking gun, so you reject this evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My credentials are not the issue, your lack of evidence is the issue.  And I note you have not provided me with a link to back up what you say.  Surely, you must have something?
Click to expand...

I just gave you something and as predicted, you go into denial and play stupid mode. Do you really need a link to show that trump associated got caught hiding meetings with Russian contacts? It's been front page news for months and the trump associates have admitted the contacts.
Your response indicates you are not serious or seeking an honest discussion. You obviously prefer a circle jerk kind of trash talking game with others who will agree with your opinions. Another truth bashing thread for the poorly informed and.or brainwashed cult of trump.


----------



## oreo

Blackrook said:


> ...influenced the election, or that Trump colluded with the Russians in influencing the election.



*What do we know so far.*

*Analysis | 5 times Donald Trump’s team denied contact with Russia

More Trump advisers disclose meeting with Russia's ambassador - CNNPolitics.com
Comey says FBI began investigation into Russia meddling in July

In this 8 minute Fox News video--Shep Smith states that Trump surrogates where not only on the phone with the Russian ambassador but with Russian intelligence agents, including the very day that DNC databases were getting hacked into.

Trump aides were in constant touch with senior Russian officials during campaign - CNNPolitics.com

John McCain wants to know why "we will not arm Ukranians against pro Russian Separatists" was put in the Republican platform at the RNC Convention". See above link--More Trump advisers disclose meeting with Russian Ambassador.
McCain states a lot more shoes to drop on the Russian investigation

Adam Schiff co-chair of the House Intelligence commitee had this to say.

Michael Flynn--currently under criminal investigation for committing a Felony by lying to the FBI. We find out he was acting as an undisclosed foreign agent while attending National Security briefings, being a paid lobbyist for Turkey and receiving payments from Russia. Who then asked for immunity against prosecution--stating "he has a story to tell." During the Senate hearing he pleaded the 5th. *_Ironically enough, Obama warned Trump to not hire Flynn._
*Flynn seeks immunity for testimony - CNNPolitics.com
Flynn reportedly lied to FBI about sanctions talk with Russian envoy
Flynn was paid to lobby for Turkey while attending Trump intel briefings: report
Trump adviser Flynn paid by multiple Russia-related entities, new records show
Michael Flynn will invoke 5th Amendment, won't comply with Senate's subpoena due to 'escalating public frenzy against him'
Obama warned Trump about hiring Flynn - CNNPolitics.com

Jeff Sessions: who recently offered up his resignation. Also accused of lying under oath to congress, for not disclosing that he had met with the Russian ambassador twice during the campaign season Now there is allegedly a 3rd time he did not disclose that he met with the Russian Ambassador.
Jeff Sessions spoke twice with Russian envoy during presidential campaign: Department of Justice
Sessions recuses himself from Russia investigations - CNNPolitics.com
Sources: Congress investigating another possible Sessions-Kislyak meeting - CNNPolitics.com
Jeff Sessions offered to quit during exchange with Trump - CNNPolitics.com

Jared Kushner: Trump's son-in-law who asked the Russian Ambassador for a direct private secure line to the Kremlin.
Washington Post: Kushner proposed secret communication channel with Kremlin - CNNPolitics.com

Trump fires FBI Director James Comey:
Trump fires FBI director James Comey - CNNPolitics.com*

*Trump admits to OBSTRUCTION OF JUSTICE in an NBC T.V interview with Lester Holt. Trump makes the statement that he fired Comey over the Russian investigation. Video link below "EXCLUSIVE."
Trump being investigated for possible obstruction of justice*
*EXCLUSIVE: President Trump reveals he asked Comey whether he was under investigation*
*
Trump meets with the Russians in the Oval Office while he blocks out American media and lets Russian media in. In the process he gives the Russians highly sensitive classified information--that had never gone through the process of being declassified.
Trump revealed highly classified information to Russian foreign minister and ambassador
Trump Revealed Highly Classified Intelligence to Russia, in Break With Ally, Officials Say





White House furious after being trolled with Russia Oval Office photos - CNNPolitics.com

It appears that U.S. Intelligence sources warned Israeli Intelligence to not give sensitive information to Trump, out of concern that he was compromised by the Russians.
The source of the intel Trump shared with Russia reportedly was warned months ago not to give it to him
US spies 'warned Israel not to share intelligence with Trump'*

*James Comey leaks memo's and then testifies that Trump pressured him to drop the Flynn investigation, and called him about the Russian cloud hanging over his administration.
James Comey testimony: Trump asked me to let Flynn probe go - CNNPolitics.com*

*Robert Mueller is appointed special prosecutor:
Special counsel appointed in Russia probe - CNNPolitics.com

This has now gone from a congressional probe, and has turned into a criminal investigation.
http://nypost.com/2017/05/18/lindsey-graham-russia-probe-now-a-criminal-investigation/

Robert Mueller hires Michael Dreeben--criminal law expert.
Top criminal law expert joins special counsel Robert Mueller’s Russia probe

Robert Mueller adds another investigation into Obstruction of Justice.
Wash. Post: Mueller investigating Trump for obstruction - CNNPolitics.com

In very recent news--Yesterday--Justice Department officials forced Trump's former campaign manager, Paul Manafort to register as a Foreign Agent.  Apparently he worked for the Russians in 2012-2014 receiving 17 million from them.
Paul Manafort retroactively registers with Justice Dept. as foreign agent

In the coming weeks/months you'll hear more names mentioned: Jerad Kushner, Michael Flynn, Roger Stone, Paul Manafort, Carter Page & J.D. Gordon--and possibly more we haven't heard about yet.
James Clapper says Watergate scandal "pales" in comparison with Russian claims - CBS News

They don't move from congressional probes into criminal investigations without evidence of a crime being committed.*

At any rate news will be coming out slower on this as Lindsey Graham explained. Since this is now a *criminal investigation *everyone will clam up and lawyer up--which is what they have been doing.


----------



## Blackrook

Camp said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...influenced the election, or that Trump colluded with the Russians in influencing the election.
> 
> 
> 
> What credentials or experience do you have to indicate you would recognize evidence if it were shown to you? Evidence is often circumstantial and often a matter of subjective opinion. That is how you are able to deny or ignore evidence that is presented as a response to your inquiries.
> Individuals connected to trump lied about contacts with Russian officials and contacts, even to the point of signing and submitting national security applications. That is evidence, but what you are looking for is a smoking gun, so you reject this evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My credentials are not the issue, your lack of evidence is the issue.  And I note you have not provided me with a link to back up what you say.  Surely, you must have something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just gave you something and as predicted, you go into denial and play stupid mode. Do you really need a link to show that trump associated got caught hiding meetings with Russian contacts? It's been front page news for months and the trump associates have admitted the contacts.
> Your response indicates you are not serious or seeking an honest discussion. You obviously prefer a circle jerk kind of trash talking game with others who will agree with your opinions. Another truth bashing thread for the poorly informed and.or brainwashed cult of trump.
Click to expand...

So someone talked to a Russian.  Then what happened?


----------



## Cellblock2429

Blackrook said:


> ...influenced the election, or that Trump colluded with the Russians in influencing the election.



/---- While you're waiting you can binge watch the Walking Dead in Japanese. 


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## JBond

NotfooledbyW said:


> Blackrook, post: 17630907
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...influenced the election, or that Trump colluded with the Russians in influencing the election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Influenced the election" is not a "proof" issue. It is a matter of opinion right now based on the actions we've seen from Trump's campaign officials and his appointments and Trump's own expressed praise of Putin, as well as the ongoing bi-partisan investigations in Congress and the justice department. Proof will be the result of the investigations.
> 
> Trump told the Russians he fired Comey to take the pressure off the investigations.
> 
> Just listen to the buffoon president. Nothing wrong with formed opinions based solely on what the clown in the Oval Office says and tweets.
> 
> Short answer: Your question is stupid during the start of a very serious investigation.
Click to expand...

So when Obama started the latest scrap with the Ukraine by interfering with their elections, what did you do?


----------



## Blackrook

oreo said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...influenced the election, or that Trump colluded with the Russians in influencing the election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can go to this link on this board--I am tired of coping and pasting it all of the time--and in this is a lot of information.  Video's and links.
> Error | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> What you won't find in the above link is the most recent news. Paul Manafort,  Trumps former campaign manager was forced to register as a Foreign Agent by the Justice department two days ago.  He apparently was working for the Russians in 2012--2014 receiving 17 million from them as an adviser regarding Russian/Ukraian and how to influence the United States--and this will tie into "More Trump advisers admit to meeting with the Russian Ambassador" in the above link the Evidence against Trump.
> Paul Manafort retroactively registers with Justice Dept. as foreign agent
Click to expand...

The story says he worked with a Ukranian political party on matters dealing with Ukranian politics.  The story does not say he worked with the Russians to influence the American election.

Nice try.


----------



## Cellblock2429

ClosedCaption said:


> The problem is that Russia hacking our voting machines, Russia putting out fake news, several people close to Trump have lied about Russian contacts, sevreal people left because of it, several people getting money directly from Russia or Russian stooges, Trump telling Russia to find the emails Hillary deleted and they'll be rewarded, Russia hacking both political parties computers....none of that is proof of anything to you.
> 
> Not even 2 of them REGISTERING as Foreign agents isn't even proof of anything fishy at least.
> 
> Hell one guy received a friends hip award from Putin himself.  BUT even that doesn't mean anything.
> 
> So when you say you've asked and never received an answer, the problem is that you don't accept any answer as being proof, circumstancial direct or even eye brow raising.



/---- No evidence of any of that and Trump was joking about the emails on national TV you dimwit. 


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Cellblock2429

JBond said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is that Russia hacking our voting machines, Russia putting out fake news, several people close to Trump have lied about Russian contacts, sevreal people left because of it, several people getting money directly from Russia or Russian stooges, Trump telling Russia to find the emails Hillary deleted and they'll be rewarded, Russia hacking both political parties computers....none of that is proof of anything to you.
> 
> Not even 2 of them REGISTERING as Foreign agents isn't even proof of anything fishy at least.
> 
> Hell one guy received a friends hip award from Putin himself.  BUT even that doesn't mean anything.
> 
> So when you say you've asked and never received an answer, the problem is that you don't accept any answer as being proof, circumstancial direct or even eye brow raising.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you believe Russia changed your vote?
Click to expand...


/---- He couldn't vote. He's only 12. 


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## JBond

oreo said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...influenced the election, or that Trump colluded with the Russians in influencing the election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can go to this link on this board--I am tired of coping and pasting it all of the time--and in this is a lot of information.  Video's and links.
> Error | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> What you won't find in the above link is the most recent news. Paul Manafort,  Trumps former campaign manager was forced to register as a Foreign Agent by the Justice department two days ago.  He apparently was working for the Russians in 2012--2014 receiving 17 million from them as an adviser regarding Russian/Ukraian and how to influence the United States--and this will tie into "More Trump advisers admit to meeting with the Russian Ambassador" in the above link the Evidence against Trump.
> Paul Manafort retroactively registers with Justice Dept. as foreign agent
Click to expand...

.  
The Hillary gang grabbed a bunch of cash.


oreo said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...influenced the election, or that Trump colluded with the Russians in influencing the election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can go to this link on this board--I am tired of coping and pasting it all of the time--and in this is a lot of information.  Video's and links.
> Error | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> What you won't find in the above link is the most recent news. Paul Manafort,  Trumps former campaign manager was forced to register as a Foreign Agent by the Justice department two days ago.  He apparently was working for the Russians in 2012--2014 receiving 17 million from them as an adviser regarding Russian/Ukraian and how to influence the United States--and this will tie into "More Trump advisers admit to meeting with the Russian Ambassador" in the above link the Evidence against Trump.
> Paul Manafort retroactively registers with Justice Dept. as foreign agent
Click to expand...

Did the Russians force you to change your vote?


----------



## Camp

Blackrook said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...influenced the election, or that Trump colluded with the Russians in influencing the election.
> 
> 
> 
> What credentials or experience do you have to indicate you would recognize evidence if it were shown to you? Evidence is often circumstantial and often a matter of subjective opinion. That is how you are able to deny or ignore evidence that is presented as a response to your inquiries.
> Individuals connected to trump lied about contacts with Russian officials and contacts, even to the point of signing and submitting national security applications. That is evidence, but what you are looking for is a smoking gun, so you reject this evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My credentials are not the issue, your lack of evidence is the issue.  And I note you have not provided me with a link to back up what you say.  Surely, you must have something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just gave you something and as predicted, you go into denial and play stupid mode. Do you really need a link to show that trump associated got caught hiding meetings with Russian contacts? It's been front page news for months and the trump associates have admitted the contacts.
> Your response indicates you are not serious or seeking an honest discussion. You obviously prefer a circle jerk kind of trash talking game with others who will agree with your opinions. Another truth bashing thread for the poorly informed and.or brainwashed cult of trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So someone talked to a Russian.  Then what happened?
Click to expand...

So, this is the play stupid mode I predicted for you would use.


----------



## Lakhota

Blackrook said:


> ...influenced the election, or that Trump colluded with the Russians in influencing the election.



Contact Robert Mueller.


----------



## JBond

Camp said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...influenced the election, or that Trump colluded with the Russians in influencing the election.
> 
> 
> 
> What credentials or experience do you have to indicate you would recognize evidence if it were shown to you? Evidence is often circumstantial and often a matter of subjective opinion. That is how you are able to deny or ignore evidence that is presented as a response to your inquiries.
> Individuals connected to trump lied about contacts with Russian officials and contacts, even to the point of signing and submitting national security applications. That is evidence, but what you are looking for is a smoking gun, so you reject this evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My credentials are not the issue, your lack of evidence is the issue.  And I note you have not provided me with a link to back up what you say.  Surely, you must have something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just gave you something and as predicted, you go into denial and play stupid mode. Do you really need a link to show that trump associated got caught hiding meetings with Russian contacts? It's been front page news for months and the trump associates have admitted the contacts.
> Your response indicates you are not serious or seeking an honest discussion. You obviously prefer a circle jerk kind of trash talking game with others who will agree with your opinions. Another truth bashing thread for the poorly informed and.or brainwashed cult of trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So someone talked to a Russian.  Then what happened?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, this is the play stupid mode I predicted for you would use.
Click to expand...

Like wipe? With a cloth?


----------



## Blackrook

Camp said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...influenced the election, or that Trump colluded with the Russians in influencing the election.
> 
> 
> 
> What credentials or experience do you have to indicate you would recognize evidence if it were shown to you? Evidence is often circumstantial and often a matter of subjective opinion. That is how you are able to deny or ignore evidence that is presented as a response to your inquiries.
> Individuals connected to trump lied about contacts with Russian officials and contacts, even to the point of signing and submitting national security applications. That is evidence, but what you are looking for is a smoking gun, so you reject this evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My credentials are not the issue, your lack of evidence is the issue.  And I note you have not provided me with a link to back up what you say.  Surely, you must have something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just gave you something and as predicted, you go into denial and play stupid mode. Do you really need a link to show that trump associated got caught hiding meetings with Russian contacts? It's been front page news for months and the trump associates have admitted the contacts.
> Your response indicates you are not serious or seeking an honest discussion. You obviously prefer a circle jerk kind of trash talking game with others who will agree with your opinions. Another truth bashing thread for the poorly informed and.or brainwashed cult of trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So someone talked to a Russian.  Then what happened?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, this is the play stupid mode I predicted for you would use.
Click to expand...

I'm not playing stupid, I'm asking a legitimate question.

You must know that merely speaking to Russian officials is not a crime.

You must know something more about these conversations that make them illegal.

Please elaborate, and provide links.


----------



## oreo

JBond said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...influenced the election, or that Trump colluded with the Russians in influencing the election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can go to this link on this board--I am tired of coping and pasting it all of the time--and in this is a lot of information.  Video's and links.
> Error | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> What you won't find in the above link is the most recent news. Paul Manafort,  Trumps former campaign manager was forced to register as a Foreign Agent by the Justice department two days ago.  He apparently was working for the Russians in 2012--2014 receiving 17 million from them as an adviser regarding Russian/Ukraian and how to influence the United States--and this will tie into "More Trump advisers admit to meeting with the Russian Ambassador" in the above link the Evidence against Trump.
> Paul Manafort retroactively registers with Justice Dept. as foreign agent
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .
> The Hillary gang grabbed a bunch of cash.
> 
> 
> oreo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...influenced the election, or that Trump colluded with the Russians in influencing the election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can go to this link on this board--I am tired of coping and pasting it all of the time--and in this is a lot of information.  Video's and links.
> Error | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> What you won't find in the above link is the most recent news. Paul Manafort,  Trumps former campaign manager was forced to register as a Foreign Agent by the Justice department two days ago.  He apparently was working for the Russians in 2012--2014 receiving 17 million from them as an adviser regarding Russian/Ukraian and how to influence the United States--and this will tie into "More Trump advisers admit to meeting with the Russian Ambassador" in the above link the Evidence against Trump.
> Paul Manafort retroactively registers with Justice Dept. as foreign agent
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did the Russians force you to change your vote?
Click to expand...


It doesn't matter if the Russians changed a single vote.  Collusiion with a foreign adversary to interfere into an American Election is Treason.


----------



## Blackrook

oreo said:


> JBond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oreo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...influenced the election, or that Trump colluded with the Russians in influencing the election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can go to this link on this board--I am tired of coping and pasting it all of the time--and in this is a lot of information.  Video's and links.
> Error | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> What you won't find in the above link is the most recent news. Paul Manafort,  Trumps former campaign manager was forced to register as a Foreign Agent by the Justice department two days ago.  He apparently was working for the Russians in 2012--2014 receiving 17 million from them as an adviser regarding Russian/Ukraian and how to influence the United States--and this will tie into "More Trump advisers admit to meeting with the Russian Ambassador" in the above link the Evidence against Trump.
> Paul Manafort retroactively registers with Justice Dept. as foreign agent
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .
> The Hillary gang grabbed a bunch of cash.
> 
> 
> oreo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...influenced the election, or that Trump colluded with the Russians in influencing the election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can go to this link on this board--I am tired of coping and pasting it all of the time--and in this is a lot of information.  Video's and links.
> Error | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> What you won't find in the above link is the most recent news. Paul Manafort,  Trumps former campaign manager was forced to register as a Foreign Agent by the Justice department two days ago.  He apparently was working for the Russians in 2012--2014 receiving 17 million from them as an adviser regarding Russian/Ukraian and how to influence the United States--and this will tie into "More Trump advisers admit to meeting with the Russian Ambassador" in the above link the Evidence against Trump.
> Paul Manafort retroactively registers with Justice Dept. as foreign agent
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did the Russians force you to change your vote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It doesn't matter if the Russians changed a single vote.  Collusiion with a foreign adversary to interfere into an American Election is Treason.
Click to expand...

If you say so.  All I'm asking for is evidence.  This is the fourth time I've asked, and so far you have provided me with nothing.


----------



## deanrd

If it looks like collusion, smells like collusion, if Trump acts like he has something to hide, then we have an investigation for the safety of the United States.  That's how it works.


----------



## oreo

Blackrook said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...influenced the election, or that Trump colluded with the Russians in influencing the election.
> 
> 
> 
> What credentials or experience do you have to indicate you would recognize evidence if it were shown to you? Evidence is often circumstantial and often a matter of subjective opinion. That is how you are able to deny or ignore evidence that is presented as a response to your inquiries.
> Individuals connected to trump lied about contacts with Russian officials and contacts, even to the point of signing and submitting national security applications. That is evidence, but what you are looking for is a smoking gun, so you reject this evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My credentials are not the issue, your lack of evidence is the issue.  And I note you have not provided me with a link to back up what you say.  Surely, you must have something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just gave you something and as predicted, you go into denial and play stupid mode. Do you really need a link to show that trump associated got caught hiding meetings with Russian contacts? It's been front page news for months and the trump associates have admitted the contacts.
> Your response indicates you are not serious or seeking an honest discussion. You obviously prefer a circle jerk kind of trash talking game with others who will agree with your opinions. Another truth bashing thread for the poorly informed and.or brainwashed cult of trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So someone talked to a Russian.  Then what happened?
Click to expand...



You'll have to spend a little more time than 2 seconds on post # 19 on this thread & you can watch video's and read links and get answers to every question.  No one is here to babysit you.


----------



## Blackrook

Well, how long have the Democrats been accusing Trump of colluding with the Russians to steal the election?

I believe it's been more than six months.

And I've tried, four times now, to get just a smidgen of evidence that these allegations are true, and every time I hit a brick wall.

Simply put, there is no evidence that this happened, which leads me to the inexorable conclusion that the allegations are false.


----------



## Blackrook

deanrd said:


> If it looks like collusion, smells like collusion, if Trump acts like he has something to hide, then we have an investigation for the safety of the United States.  That's how it works.


Then prove it.


----------



## oreo

Blackrook said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it looks like collusion, smells like collusion, if Trump acts like he has something to hide, then we have an investigation for the safety of the United States.  That's how it works.
> 
> 
> 
> Then prove it.
Click to expand...



That's what Robert Mueller is doing right now.  Proving it.  Go back to post # 19 and  you can look at the evidence he has already.


----------



## oreo

Blackrook said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oreo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...influenced the election, or that Trump colluded with the Russians in influencing the election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can go to this link on this board--I am tired of coping and pasting it all of the time--and in this is a lot of information.  Video's and links.
> Error | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> What you won't find in the above link is the most recent news. Paul Manafort,  Trumps former campaign manager was forced to register as a Foreign Agent by the Justice department two days ago.  He apparently was working for the Russians in 2012--2014 receiving 17 million from them as an adviser regarding Russian/Ukraian and how to influence the United States--and this will tie into "More Trump advisers admit to meeting with the Russian Ambassador" in the above link the Evidence against Trump.
> Paul Manafort retroactively registers with Justice Dept. as foreign agent
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .
> The Hillary gang grabbed a bunch of cash.
> 
> 
> oreo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...influenced the election, or that Trump colluded with the Russians in influencing the election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can go to this link on this board--I am tired of coping and pasting it all of the time--and in this is a lot of information.  Video's and links.
> Error | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> What you won't find in the above link is the most recent news. Paul Manafort,  Trumps former campaign manager was forced to register as a Foreign Agent by the Justice department two days ago.  He apparently was working for the Russians in 2012--2014 receiving 17 million from them as an adviser regarding Russian/Ukraian and how to influence the United States--and this will tie into "More Trump advisers admit to meeting with the Russian Ambassador" in the above link the Evidence against Trump.
> Paul Manafort retroactively registers with Justice Dept. as foreign agent
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did the Russians force you to change your vote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It doesn't matter if the Russians changed a single vote.  Collusiion with a foreign adversary to interfere into an American Election is Treason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you say so.  All I'm asking for is evidence.  This is the fourth time I've asked, and so far you have provided me with nothing.
Click to expand...



I am not going to hold your hand or babysit you.  If you want to find out what the evidence is you're going to have to watch videos and read links that are on *Post number # 19 *on this thread.  It's going to take you awhile, and when you actually know something come back and ask about what you don't understand.


----------



## deanrd

Blackrook said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...influenced the election, or that Trump colluded with the Russians in influencing the election.
> 
> 
> 
> What credentials or experience do you have to indicate you would recognize evidence if it were shown to you? Evidence is often circumstantial and often a matter of subjective opinion. That is how you are able to deny or ignore evidence that is presented as a response to your inquiries.
> Individuals connected to trump lied about contacts with Russian officials and contacts, even to the point of signing and submitting national security applications. That is evidence, but what you are looking for is a smoking gun, so you reject this evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My credentials are not the issue, your lack of evidence is the issue.  And I note you have not provided me with a link to back up what you say.  Surely, you must have something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just gave you something and as predicted, you go into denial and play stupid mode. Do you really need a link to show that trump associated got caught hiding meetings with Russian contacts? It's been front page news for months and the trump associates have admitted the contacts.
> Your response indicates you are not serious or seeking an honest discussion. You obviously prefer a circle jerk kind of trash talking game with others who will agree with your opinions. Another truth bashing thread for the poorly informed and.or brainwashed cult of trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So someone talked to a Russian.  Then what happened?
Click to expand...

Then they begged for immunity.  Do keep up.


----------



## Blackrook

If Russia helped Trump win the election, please explain what they're getting for their help.

Hillary Clinton took a bribe from the Russians and they gained a huge pile of uranium.

Cash Flowed to Clinton Foundation Amid Russian Uranium Deal

Wouldn't the Russians have preferred Hillary, since they already had a great working relationship?


----------



## Jackson

ClosedCaption said:


> The problem is that Russia hacking our voting machines, Russia putting out fake news, several people close to Trump have lied about Russian contacts, sevreal people left because of it, several people getting money directly from Russia or Russian stooges, Trump telling Russia to find the emails Hillary deleted and they'll be rewarded, Russia hacking both political parties computers....none of that is proof of anything to you.
> 
> Not even 2 of them REGISTERING as Foreign agents isn't even proof of anything fishy at least.
> 
> Hell one guy received a friends hip award from Putin himself.  BUT even that doesn't mean anything.
> 
> So when you say you've asked and never received an answer, the problem is that you don't accept any answer as being proof, circumstancial direct or even eye brow raising.





ClosedCaption said:


> The problem is that Russia hacking our voting machines, Russia putting out fake news, several people close to Trump have lied about Russian contacts, sevreal people left because of it, several people getting money directly from Russia or Russian stooges, Trump telling Russia to find the emails Hillary deleted and they'll be rewarded, Russia hacking both political parties computers....none of that is proof of anything to you.
> 
> Not even 2 of them REGISTERING as Foreign agents isn't even proof of anything fishy at least.
> 
> Hell one guy received a friends hip award from Putin himself.  BUT even that doesn't mean anything.
> 
> So when you say you've asked and never received an answer, the problem is that you don't accept any answer as being proof, circumstancial direct or even eye brow raising.



Let's have some links to your accusations.  Yes, I am asking for proof.


----------



## JBond

oreo said:


> JBond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oreo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...influenced the election, or that Trump colluded with the Russians in influencing the election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can go to this link on this board--I am tired of coping and pasting it all of the time--and in this is a lot of information.  Video's and links.
> Error | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> What you won't find in the above link is the most recent news. Paul Manafort,  Trumps former campaign manager was forced to register as a Foreign Agent by the Justice department two days ago.  He apparently was working for the Russians in 2012--2014 receiving 17 million from them as an adviser regarding Russian/Ukraian and how to influence the United States--and this will tie into "More Trump advisers admit to meeting with the Russian Ambassador" in the above link the Evidence against Trump.
> Paul Manafort retroactively registers with Justice Dept. as foreign agent
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .
> The Hillary gang grabbed a bunch of cash.
> 
> 
> oreo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...influenced the election, or that Trump colluded with the Russians in influencing the election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can go to this link on this board--I am tired of coping and pasting it all of the time--and in this is a lot of information.  Video's and links.
> Error | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> What you won't find in the above link is the most recent news. Paul Manafort,  Trumps former campaign manager was forced to register as a Foreign Agent by the Justice department two days ago.  He apparently was working for the Russians in 2012--2014 receiving 17 million from them as an adviser regarding Russian/Ukraian and how to influence the United States--and this will tie into "More Trump advisers admit to meeting with the Russian Ambassador" in the above link the Evidence against Trump.
> Paul Manafort retroactively registers with Justice Dept. as foreign agent
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did the Russians force you to change your vote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It doesn't matter if the Russians changed a single vote.  Collusiion with a foreign adversary to interfere into an American Election is Treason.
Click to expand...

Prove collusion.

Do you approve of the collusion by Obama during his efforts to affect foreign officials and elections?


----------



## Wyatt earp

Lakhota said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...influenced the election, or that Trump colluded with the Russians in influencing the election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Contact Robert Mueller.
Click to expand...



That's your Savior?
You didn't like the way the election turned out so now your doing your damest to try to  cripple him?

.


----------



## Wyatt earp

deanrd said:


> If it looks like collusion, smells like collusion, if Trump acts like he has something to hide, then we have an investigation for the safety of the United States.  That's how it works.



The safety of the united States is not about making the USA into a communist state. Asshole


----------



## bripat9643

Old Yeller said:


> There is no proof other than that nonsensical story "17 Intelligence Agencies"......what a crock.
> 
> note:  Day 1 I asked.  $20T debt.  Why do we have at least 17 "intelligence agencies".  I am always out front.  Combine down to TWO.  Foreign and Domestic.  Done.  Cut Cut Cut.


Bruce Bialosky - There Ain’t 17 Intelligence Agencies


----------



## Jantje_Smit

Blackrook said:


> Well, if I was a forum moderator, I think I would have conversation with the admin and other moderators to have all Trump-Russia threads put in the Conspiracy Theory section, because so far, that's all it is.



But it isn't a conspiracy theory, it's simply the excuse that the DNC/Deep State/MIC/globalist 1% settled on to explain the loss of the 'most qualified psychotic, warmongering princess in history' and to keep the new cold war going and justify all those $billions for the insane war budget

A true conspiracy theory would require that Hillary, Comey, Brennan, Clapper and all the other assorted 'progressives' really believed the evil Russians put Trump in the oval office


----------



## Old Rocks

Blackrook said:


> ...influenced the election, or that Trump colluded with the Russians in influencing the election.


*Hey, little silly ass, that is Mueller's job, not that of anyone on this forum. *




Donald J. Trump 

✔@realDonaldTrump
Hillary Clinton colluded with the Democratic Party in order to beat Crazy Bernie Sanders. Is she allowed to so collude? Unfair to Bernie!

5:00 AM - 25 Jun 2017

*So, the fat senile old lying orange clown seems to be saying that working within a political party in the US is the same as colluding to affect an American election with an adversarial foreign government. Yes, I do believe that the dumb fuck is stupid enough to see treason as just another political tactic. *


----------



## NotfooledbyW

JBond, post: 17631200 





JBond said:


> Do you believe Russia changed your vote?



The question is do you believe Russia interefered in order to steer the election to one candidate that would end sanctions on the Russian regime?

If you don't, you are a self blinded unAmerican hack.

Your question is not related to the conversation about defending our democracy since it doesn't  excuse what Putin attempts to do not only here but with US allies as well.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

Jantje_Smit said:


> Deep State



Talk about tinfoil hats "Deep State"

That's nutjob talk for sure. thanks for pointing it out to those here wearing tinfoil hats their entire adult lives.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

Blackrook, post: 17630907 





Blackrook said:


> ...influenced the election, or that Trump colluded with the Russians in influencing the election.



Let's have some 'proof' from you that this attack upon our democratic institutions is not worth investigating. 

Is it worth investigating? Yes or No? Simple question.


----------



## rightwinger

Blackrook said:


> ...influenced the election, or that Trump colluded with the Russians in influencing the election.


You keep asking the same question ...you keep getting the same answer
Trump has not been indicted
No jury is asked to find him guilty
There is sufficient evidence to warrant an investigation
If that investigation finds no criminal acts....nothing happens
If they find a crime...indictments will follow


----------



## Geaux4it

rightwinger said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...influenced the election, or that Trump colluded with the Russians in influencing the election.
> 
> 
> 
> You keep asking the same question ...you keep getting the same answer
> Trump has not been indicted
> No jury is asked to find him guilty
> There is sufficient evidence to warrant an investigation
> If that investigation finds no criminal acts....nothing happens
> If they find a crime...indictments will follow
Click to expand...


I'm not sure what question you're answering, but it's definitely not the on asked by the OP.

I'll give you the benefit of the doubt that you have your threads mixed up

-Geaux


----------



## easyt65

Blackrook said:


> ...influenced the election, or that Trump colluded with the Russians in influencing the election.


Didn't happen.

That fairy tale has been debunked...and the snowflakes lived un-happily ever after.


----------



## easyt65

'Trump told Russia to hack Hillary'

Every now and then I tell a snowflake to 'gfy'.  If they end up doing so, it doesn't mean we 'colluded'.

Hillary was hiding...and bleachbit-ting her e-mails. Obama was protecting her. Lynch was protecting her. Comey was protecting her.

So Trump spouts out during a debate, "I hope the Russians do hack her emails.'" I hoped they would, too - I hoped ANYONE would and would finally expose the truth about her. Doesn't mean I colluded with the Russians, either.

This is the biggest case of sour grapes, butt-hurt loser syndrome over a lost election in US election history.

That's all...


----------



## bodecea

Blackrook said:


> ...influenced the election, or that Trump colluded with the Russians in influencing the election.


Waiting for the investigation...aren't you?


----------



## bodecea

Blackrook said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is that Russia hacking our voting machines, Russia putting out fake news, several people close to Trump have lied about Russian contacts, sevreal people left because of it, several people getting money directly from Russia or Russian stooges, Trump telling Russia to find the emails Hillary deleted and they'll be rewarded, Russia hacking both political parties computers....none of that is proof of anything to you.
> 
> Not even 2 of them REGISTERING as Foreign agents isn't even proof of anything fishy at least.
> 
> Hell one guy received a friends hip award from Putin himself.  BUT even that doesn't mean anything.
> 
> So when you say you've asked and never received an answer, the problem is that you don't accept any answer as being proof, circumstancial direct or even eye brow raising.
> 
> 
> 
> Please provide a link to prove any of what you have just said.
Click to expand...

See?


----------



## bodecea

Blackrook said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> What credentials or experience do you have to indicate you would recognize evidence if it were shown to you? Evidence is often circumstantial and often a matter of subjective opinion. That is how you are able to deny or ignore evidence that is presented as a response to your inquiries.
> Individuals connected to trump lied about contacts with Russian officials and contacts, even to the point of signing and submitting national security applications. That is evidence, but what you are looking for is a smoking gun, so you reject this evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> My credentials are not the issue, your lack of evidence is the issue.  And I note you have not provided me with a link to back up what you say.  Surely, you must have something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just gave you something and as predicted, you go into denial and play stupid mode. Do you really need a link to show that trump associated got caught hiding meetings with Russian contacts? It's been front page news for months and the trump associates have admitted the contacts.
> Your response indicates you are not serious or seeking an honest discussion. You obviously prefer a circle jerk kind of trash talking game with others who will agree with your opinions. Another truth bashing thread for the poorly informed and.or brainwashed cult of trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So someone talked to a Russian.  Then what happened?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, this is the play stupid mode I predicted for you would use.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not playing stupid, I'm asking a legitimate question.
> 
> You must know that merely speaking to Russian officials is not a crime.
> 
> You must know something more about these conversations that make them illegal.
> 
> Please elaborate, and provide links.
Click to expand...

Right...talking to Russian officials isn't a crime...so why lie about it?


----------



## bodecea

easyt65 said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...influenced the election, or that Trump colluded with the Russians in influencing the election.
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't happen.
> 
> That fairy tale has been debunked...and the snowflakes lived un-happily ever after.
Click to expand...

Oh...the investigations are all over?


----------



## driveby

A few words of wisdom from the messiah:


----------



## rightwinger

Geaux4it said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...influenced the election, or that Trump colluded with the Russians in influencing the election.
> 
> 
> 
> You keep asking the same question ...you keep getting the same answer
> Trump has not been indicted
> No jury is asked to find him guilty
> There is sufficient evidence to warrant an investigation
> If that investigation finds no criminal acts....nothing happens
> If they find a crime...indictments will follow
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what question you're answering, but it's definitely not the on asked by the OP.
> 
> I'll give you the benefit of the doubt that you have your threads mixed up
> 
> -Geaux
Click to expand...

There is sufficient evidence to justify an investigation

We will see where it leads won't we?


----------



## danielpalos

Blackrook said:


> ...influenced the election, or that Trump colluded with the Russians in influencing the election.


Mr. Trump asked for Russian involvement.


----------



## The Professor

ClosedCaption said:


> The problem is that Russia hacking our voting machines, Russia putting out fake news, several people close to Trump have lied about Russian contacts, sevreal people left because of it, several people getting money directly from Russia or Russian stooges, Trump telling Russia to find the emails Hillary deleted and they'll be rewarded, Russia hacking both political parties computers....none of that is proof of anything to you.
> 
> Not even 2 of them REGISTERING as Foreign agents isn't even proof of anything fishy at least.
> 
> Hell one guy received a friends hip award from Putin himself.  BUT even that doesn't mean anything.
> 
> So when you say you've asked and never received an answer, the problem is that you don't accept any answer as being proof, circumstancial direct or even eye brow raising.





ClosedCaption said:


> The problem is that Russia hacking our voting machines, Russia putting out fake news, several people close to Trump have lied about Russian contacts, sevreal people left because of it, several people getting money directly from Russia or Russian stooges, Trump telling Russia to find the emails Hillary deleted and they'll be rewarded, Russia hacking both political parties computers....none of that is proof of anything to you.
> 
> Not even 2 of them REGISTERING as Foreign agents isn't even proof of anything fishy at least.
> 
> Hell one guy received a friends hip award from Putin himself.  BUT even that doesn't mean anything.
> 
> So when you say you've asked and never received an answer, the problem is that you don't accept any answer as being proof, circumstancial direct or even eye brow raising.



Blackrook stated that no one had offered any credible evidence that Trump had colluded with Russia to influence the election. . You just proved his point. You offered absolutely nothing. I will go over your “evidence” one point at a time.

*You say: The problem is that Russia hacking our voting machine,*

You're starting off with an outright lie and that does not bode well for you. Russia did not “hack” our voting machines . They didn't even try. Most people know that it is completely impossible for Russia to gain control of our voting machines and change votes. Even if they wanted to they couldn't. They did apparently hack into computers (that's easy to do) but everyone had better hope that Russia never develops the technology to hack electronics that are not connected to the Internet. If they do the US is toast. The military ramifications of such technologies are mind boggling. Bottom line, Russia did not hack into our voting machines. The technology to do that is non-existent. You didn't know all of this? Shame on you.

*You say: Russia putting out fake news*,

So what? If you think this is evidence that Trump colluded with Russia to fix the election there is something wrong with you This information has no evidentiary value of any kind. Yes, Russia puts out false information. Every country puts out false information and so do we. Hell our own government puts out false information to its own citizens. This information is completely irrelevant. You would have given as much usable information if you had posted your favorite chicken soup recipe instead.

*You say: Several people close to Trump have lied about Russian contacts, several people left because of it, several people getting money directly from Russia or Russian stooges, *

Even assuming that what you say is true, what other people do does not prove what Trump did or did not do. . It doesn't even prove that the people you're talking about were in anyway involved in the election. You score zero on this one.

*You say: Trump telling Russia to find the emails Hillary deleted and they'll be rewarded, *

That's your second outright lie. What Trump really said was, “Russia, if you’re listening, I hope you’re able to find the 30,000 emails that are missing. I think you will probably be rewarded mightily by our press.” Trump says he hopes they find Hilary's missing emails. So do I and so does anyone who cares about this country and wants to expose those who act against our nation's best interests. The emails that have already been found show what a lying POS Hillary is. You can bet your derriere that the emails that were deleted had some jaw-dropping incriminating evidence. They were not emails about birthdays, anniversaries and the like. One does not use BleachBit to delete such trivial information. Besides, most people want to save memory-making personal emails, Finally, you appear to be suggesting that Trump said he would personally reward Russia. What he said was the the press would probable reward them

*You say: Not even 2 of them REGISTERING as Foreign agents isn't even proof of anything fishy at least.*

This has noting to do with Trump and nothing to do with the election. What's the weather forecast for Chicago for August 4, 2017? That information is just as relevant as what you have put forth.

*You say: Hell one guy received a friends hip award from Putin himself. BUT even that doesn't mean anything*

You're right; it doesn't mean anything. Why should it? Perhaps you forgot we were discussing the unfounded allegation that Trump colluded with Russia to fix the election. This has nothing to do with the subject. Only a fool would perceive the information you have given as being evidence of collusion. My heartfelt advice to you: don't apply for law school.

*CONCLUSION:* There is no evidence of any kind that Trump colluded with Russia for any purpose. Collusion is generally defined as, “secret or illegal cooperation or conspiracy, especially in order to cheat or deceive others. There is no evidence that that Trump cooperated with Russia in this venture or offered them anything of value in exchange for illegally obtaining this information. People like you use the word “collusion” because it sounds bad.

You have offered nothing but lies and irrelevant information. The fact that you offered a number of such unfounded accusations does not strengthen your argument If you start with a pile of shit and add add ten more piles of shit, all you have is one big pile of shit. Likewise, when you take one baseless accusation and throw in a bunch of other baseless allegations you still end up with nothing. A thousand unfounded allegations are no more convincing than one.

The MSM lies and every informed person knows this. The MSM is borderline hysterical against Trump and every informed person knows this. Yet when they publish allegations from unnamed sources some people actually believe them. There is a word that describes such people and I say it unapologetically: dupes.


----------



## MordechaiGoodbud

Blackrook said:


> ...influenced the election, or that Trump colluded with the Russians in influencing the election.



Read this shithead--

Russian interference in the 2016 United States elections - Wikipedia

Instead of asking a stupid question, why not try some research on your own.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

Geaux4it said:


> I'm not sure what question you're answering, but it's definitely not the on asked by the OP.



The OP is asking the question in a way that cannot be answered because "proof" is not required at this point in the investigation. Their is ample suspicious and nefarious behavior on the part of team Trump that makes our intelligence and law officials quite certain that a foreign government that Trump campaigned on pleasing although that specific government has hostile intent to us and our NATO allies.

Trump campaigned on disengaging from NATO. A real Putin pleaser that was. Did Trump collide with Putin? Let's find out. Let the proof fall where it may. 

What are Trumpbots so afraid of to be starting threads based on rediculous questions for the left?

Republicans want a thourough investigation as well.


----------



## ClosedCaption

Blackrook said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is that Russia hacking our voting machines, Russia putting out fake news, several people close to Trump have lied about Russian contacts, sevreal people left because of it, several people getting money directly from Russia or Russian stooges, Trump telling Russia to find the emails Hillary deleted and they'll be rewarded, Russia hacking both political parties computers....none of that is proof of anything to you.
> 
> Not even 2 of them REGISTERING as Foreign agents isn't even proof of anything fishy at least.
> 
> Hell one guy received a friends hip award from Putin himself.  BUT even that doesn't mean anything.
> 
> So when you say you've asked and never received an answer, the problem is that you don't accept any answer as being proof, circumstancial direct or even eye brow raising.
> 
> 
> 
> Please provide a link to prove any of what you have just said.
Click to expand...


You can Google any of it if you wanted too.  I'm not here to play this game with you.  If you don't know any...ANY of that happened then you're not interested in information.

What you won't say is that NONE of that happened and ALL of it are lies because that puts you squarely against reality.


----------



## easyt65

bodecea said:


> Oh...the investigations are all over?


No, the witch hunt continues...despite even CNN admitting there is nothing to it.


----------



## ClosedCaption

JBond said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is that Russia hacking our voting machines, Russia putting out fake news, several people close to Trump have lied about Russian contacts, sevreal people left because of it, several people getting money directly from Russia or Russian stooges, Trump telling Russia to find the emails Hillary deleted and they'll be rewarded, Russia hacking both political parties computers....none of that is proof of anything to you.
> 
> Not even 2 of them REGISTERING as Foreign agents isn't even proof of anything fishy at least.
> 
> Hell one guy received a friends hip award from Putin himself.  BUT even that doesn't mean anything.
> 
> So when you say you've asked and never received an answer, the problem is that you don't accept any answer as being proof, circumstancial direct or even eye brow raising.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you believe Russia changed your vote?
Click to expand...


This...is all you got.  Sheesh.  Notice again, no denials just deflections.


----------



## ClosedCaption

Blackrook said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...influenced the election, or that Trump colluded with the Russians in influencing the election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can go to this link on this board--I am tired of coping and pasting it all of the time--and in this is a lot of information.  Video's and links.
> Error | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> What you won't find in the above link is the most recent news. Paul Manafort,  Trumps former campaign manager was forced to register as a Foreign Agent by the Justice department two days ago.  He apparently was working for the Russians in 2012--2014 receiving 17 million from them as an adviser regarding Russian/Ukraian and how to influence the United States--and this will tie into "More Trump advisers admit to meeting with the Russian Ambassador" in the above link the Evidence against Trump.
> Paul Manafort retroactively registers with Justice Dept. as foreign agent
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The story says he worked with a Ukranian political party on matters dealing with Ukranian politics.  The story does not say he worked with the Russians to influence the American election.
> 
> Nice try.
Click to expand...


If you know the story...then why did you ask me to link to a said story?

Answer:  You're pretending you don't know information that you already know.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

The Professor, post: 17632520 





The Professor said:


> “Russia, if you’re listening, I hope you’re able to find the 30,000 emails that are missing. I think you will probably be rewarded mightily by our press.”



The late Peter White operation involving Russians as reported by the WSJ is linked to Flynn and Flynn's son when the father was a member of Trump's campaign. The investigation is said to be following a similar lead. 

New news this week. 

This new info sheds more light on Trump's traitorous remark at that point in time in my opinion.

You want to see Clinton's emails. I want to know what Trump knew about Flynn and Peter White and when he knew it and why Trump told the Russians in the Oval Office he fired 'nutjob' Comey to take the pressure off from the Russia probe. 

Telling the Russians in the Oval Office that Comey was a nutjob was traiterous in my opinion. It may not rise to a legal definition of traitor but it defines Trump's despicable unAmerican Character and his relentless penchant to be a buffoon.


----------



## ClosedCaption

The Professor said:


> Russia did not “hack” our voting machines .





The Professor said:


> They did apparently hack into computers (that's easy to do) but



See that double talk.  They didn't hack but they did hack.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

*In my fourth attempt to get information, I ask forum Democrats to provide proof that Russia...*


Four times a moron.
The investigations have not concluded and no official findings have been released, dope.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Blackrook said:


> Well, if I was a forum moderator, I think I would have conversation with the admin and other moderators to have all Trump-Russia threads put in the Conspiracy Theory section, because so far, that's all it is.



Suggesting that the entire Intel community, the Congress and the FBI  are only engaged in a political witch hunt is the conspiracy.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

Blackrook, post: 17631213 





Blackrook said:


> The story says he worked with a Ukranian political party on matters dealing with Ukranian politics. The story does not say he worked with the Russians to influence the American election.



You are a horrible defender of this thread's bogus questions.

The story says

"Manafort says in a Justice Department filing Tuesday that his firm, DMP International, received more than $17 million from the Party of Regions, the former *pro-Russian* ruling party in Ukraine, for consulting work from 2012 through 2014."

The intent of the story is that Manafort had unreported MONETARY ties to the Russian government's PRO-RUSSIAN political party in Ukraine for two years prior to the Trump for President campaign. 

In case you don't know Putin's Oligarchs are deeply embedded into Ukrainian politics and ongoing civil war.

Manafort was actively and secretly taking money from the opposing side in the Ukraine conflct during the Obama Administration.

You can't whitewash the word Russian out of that report because it is quite obvious that it is there.

And it's quite obvious Manafort took unregistered money from official America and NATO adversaries in the Crimea and The Donbass war.

He was paid by Putin and pro-Russian political operatives in Ukraine prior to joining the Trump campaign.

That is a problem for team Trump. Worry about it.


----------



## Care4all

Blackrook said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> What credentials or experience do you have to indicate you would recognize evidence if it were shown to you? Evidence is often circumstantial and often a matter of subjective opinion. That is how you are able to deny or ignore evidence that is presented as a response to your inquiries.
> Individuals connected to trump lied about contacts with Russian officials and contacts, even to the point of signing and submitting national security applications. That is evidence, but what you are looking for is a smoking gun, so you reject this evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> My credentials are not the issue, your lack of evidence is the issue.  And I note you have not provided me with a link to back up what you say.  Surely, you must have something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just gave you something and as predicted, you go into denial and play stupid mode. Do you really need a link to show that trump associated got caught hiding meetings with Russian contacts? It's been front page news for months and the trump associates have admitted the contacts.
> Your response indicates you are not serious or seeking an honest discussion. You obviously prefer a circle jerk kind of trash talking game with others who will agree with your opinions. Another truth bashing thread for the poorly informed and.or brainwashed cult of trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So someone talked to a Russian.  Then what happened?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, this is the play stupid mode I predicted for you would use.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not playing stupid, I'm asking a legitimate question.
> 
> You must know that merely speaking to Russian officials is not a crime.
> 
> You must know something more about these conversations that make them illegal.
> 
> Please elaborate, and provide links.
Click to expand...

lying about it under oath and before the FBI is a CRIME dearest.


----------



## oreo

Blackrook said:


> If Russia helped Trump win the election, please explain what they're getting for their help.
> 
> Hillary Clinton took a bribe from the Russians and they gained a huge pile of uranium.
> 
> Cash Flowed to Clinton Foundation Amid Russian Uranium Deal
> 
> Wouldn't the Russians have preferred Hillary, since they already had a great working relationship?




This isn't  the FOX News Facebook page.--if you're going to make claims like that--get a verifiable trusted link to go along with it, as was done for all the evidence you have been asking for that was given to you on* post # 19 *on this thread.

_This is not about Hillary Clinton, this is about Trump._

_Partisan politics often leads to seeing the truth, knowing the truth while still defending and promoting the lies.  Go back to post # 19 and try again._


----------



## NotfooledbyW

Blackrook said:


> My credentials are not the issue, your lack of evidence is the issue.




Do you want any evidence that *may* exist to be uncovered and vetted thoroughly by FBI, CIA, the Justice Department and the Republican Controlled Congress?

Simple yes or no will do. My answer is yes. How is that a whacko conspiracy theory?


----------



## NotfooledbyW

Blackrook, post: 17631204 





Blackrook said:


> So someone talked to a Russian. Then what happened?



Do you want to find out? Simple yes or no. My answer is yes. See how easy it is.


----------



## ClosedCaption

oreo said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...influenced the election, or that Trump colluded with the Russians in influencing the election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What do we know so far.*
> 
> *Analysis | 5 times Donald Trump’s team denied contact with Russia
> 
> More Trump advisers disclose meeting with Russia's ambassador - CNNPolitics.com
> Comey says FBI began investigation into Russia meddling in July
> 
> In this 8 minute Fox News video--Shep Smith states that Trump surrogates where not only on the phone with the Russian ambassador but with Russian intelligence agents, including the very day that DNC databases were getting hacked into.
> 
> Trump aides were in constant touch with senior Russian officials during campaign - CNNPolitics.com
> 
> John McCain wants to know why "we will not arm Ukranians against pro Russian Separatists" was put in the Republican platform at the RNC Convention". See above link--More Trump advisers disclose meeting with Russian Ambassador.
> McCain states a lot more shoes to drop on the Russian investigation
> 
> Adam Schiff co-chair of the House Intelligence commitee had this to say.
> 
> Michael Flynn--currently under criminal investigation for committing a Felony by lying to the FBI. We find out he was acting as an undisclosed foreign agent while attending National Security briefings, being a paid lobbyist for Turkey and receiving payments from Russia. Who then asked for immunity against prosecution--stating "he has a story to tell." During the Senate hearing he pleaded the 5th. *_Ironically enough, Obama warned Trump to not hire Flynn._
> *Flynn seeks immunity for testimony - CNNPolitics.com
> Flynn reportedly lied to FBI about sanctions talk with Russian envoy
> Flynn was paid to lobby for Turkey while attending Trump intel briefings: report
> Trump adviser Flynn paid by multiple Russia-related entities, new records show
> Michael Flynn will invoke 5th Amendment, won't comply with Senate's subpoena due to 'escalating public frenzy against him'
> Obama warned Trump about hiring Flynn - CNNPolitics.com
> 
> Jeff Sessions: who recently offered up his resignation. Also accused of lying under oath to congress, for not disclosing that he had met with the Russian ambassador twice during the campaign season Now there is allegedly a 3rd time he did not disclose that he met with the Russian Ambassador.
> Jeff Sessions spoke twice with Russian envoy during presidential campaign: Department of Justice
> Sessions recuses himself from Russia investigations - CNNPolitics.com
> Sources: Congress investigating another possible Sessions-Kislyak meeting - CNNPolitics.com
> Jeff Sessions offered to quit during exchange with Trump - CNNPolitics.com
> 
> Jared Kushner: Trump's son-in-law who asked the Russian Ambassador for a direct private secure line to the Kremlin.
> Washington Post: Kushner proposed secret communication channel with Kremlin - CNNPolitics.com
> 
> Trump fires FBI Director James Comey:
> Trump fires FBI director James Comey - CNNPolitics.com*
> 
> *Trump admits to OBSTRUCTION OF JUSTICE in an NBC T.V interview with Lester Holt. Trump makes the statement that he fired Comey over the Russian investigation. Video link below "EXCLUSIVE."
> Trump being investigated for possible obstruction of justice
> EXCLUSIVE: President Trump reveals he asked Comey whether he was under investigation
> 
> Trump meets with the Russians in the Oval Office while he blocks out American media and lets Russian media in. In the process he gives the Russians highly sensitive classified information--that had never gone through the process of being declassified.
> Trump revealed highly classified information to Russian foreign minister and ambassador
> Trump Revealed Highly Classified Intelligence to Russia, in Break With Ally, Officials Say
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White House furious after being trolled with Russia Oval Office photos - CNNPolitics.com
> 
> It appears that U.S. Intelligence sources warned Israeli Intelligence to not give sensitive information to Trump, out of concern that he was compromised by the Russians.
> The source of the intel Trump shared with Russia reportedly was warned months ago not to give it to him
> US spies 'warned Israel not to share intelligence with Trump'*
> 
> *James Comey leaks memo's and then testifies that Trump pressured him to drop the Flynn investigation, and called him about the Russian cloud hanging over his administration.
> James Comey testimony: Trump asked me to let Flynn probe go - CNNPolitics.com*
> 
> *Robert Mueller is appointed special prosecutor:
> Special counsel appointed in Russia probe - CNNPolitics.com
> 
> This has now gone from a congressional probe, and has turned into a criminal investigation.
> http://nypost.com/2017/05/18/lindsey-graham-russia-probe-now-a-criminal-investigation/
> 
> Robert Mueller hires Michael Dreeben--criminal law expert.
> Top criminal law expert joins special counsel Robert Mueller’s Russia probe
> 
> Robert Mueller adds another investigation into Obstruction of Justice.
> Wash. Post: Mueller investigating Trump for obstruction - CNNPolitics.com
> 
> In very recent news--Yesterday--Justice Department officials forced Trump's former campaign manager, Paul Manafort to register as a Foreign Agent.  Apparently he worked for the Russians in 2012-2014 receiving 17 million from them.
> Paul Manafort retroactively registers with Justice Dept. as foreign agent
> 
> In the coming weeks/months you'll hear more names mentioned: Jerad Kushner, Michael Flynn, Roger Stone, Paul Manafort, Carter Page & J.D. Gordon--and possibly more we haven't heard about yet.
> James Clapper says Watergate scandal "pales" in comparison with Russian claims - CBS News
> 
> They don't move from congressional probes into criminal investigations without evidence of a crime being committed.*
> 
> At any rate news will be coming out slower on this as Lindsey Graham explained. Since this is now a *criminal investigation *everyone will clam up and lawyer up--which is what they have been doing.
Click to expand...


Yeah but if Blackrock covers his eyes then he can continue to say he's never seen this evidence.  If he does see it he can pivot and just say none of that proof of anything with the "nuh uh" defense.

If that doesn't work then he'll pivot again over to baseless accusation's of other's doing worse but in those cases he doesn't need evidence or a smoking gun...Orwell called it "bellyfeel".


----------



## sealybobo

Blackrook said:


> ...influenced the election, or that Trump colluded with the Russians in influencing the election.


We don't know same as you


----------



## JBond

ClosedCaption said:


> JBond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is that Russia hacking our voting machines, Russia putting out fake news, several people close to Trump have lied about Russian contacts, sevreal people left because of it, several people getting money directly from Russia or Russian stooges, Trump telling Russia to find the emails Hillary deleted and they'll be rewarded, Russia hacking both political parties computers....none of that is proof of anything to you.
> 
> Not even 2 of them REGISTERING as Foreign agents isn't even proof of anything fishy at least.
> 
> Hell one guy received a friends hip award from Putin himself.  BUT even that doesn't mean anything.
> 
> So when you say you've asked and never received an answer, the problem is that you don't accept any answer as being proof, circumstancial direct or even eye brow raising.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you believe Russia changed your vote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This...is all you got.  Sheesh.  Notice again, no denials just deflections.
Click to expand...

It was a simple question. Do you believe Russia changed your vote?


----------



## JBond

NotfooledbyW said:


> JBond, post: 17631200
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBond said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you believe Russia changed your vote?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The question is do you believe Russia interefered in order to steer the election to one candidate that would end sanctions on the Russian regime?
> 
> If you don't, you are a self blinded unAmerican hack.
> 
> Your question is not related to the conversation about defending our democracy since it doesn't  excuse what Putin attempts to do not only here but with US allies as well.
Click to expand...

The Podesta clan worked to remove Russian sanctions. Bill Clinton took money from Chinese Intelligence. The Clintons also took piles of cash from the Russians. The US under Democrat leadership interfered with elections in the Ukraine and Israel. This is not a new phenomenon.


----------



## ClosedCaption

JBond said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is that Russia hacking our voting machines, Russia putting out fake news, several people close to Trump have lied about Russian contacts, sevreal people left because of it, several people getting money directly from Russia or Russian stooges, Trump telling Russia to find the emails Hillary deleted and they'll be rewarded, Russia hacking both political parties computers....none of that is proof of anything to you.
> 
> Not even 2 of them REGISTERING as Foreign agents isn't even proof of anything fishy at least.
> 
> Hell one guy received a friends hip award from Putin himself.  BUT even that doesn't mean anything.
> 
> So when you say you've asked and never received an answer, the problem is that you don't accept any answer as being proof, circumstancial direct or even eye brow raising.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you believe Russia changed your vote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This...is all you got.  Sheesh.  Notice again, no denials just deflections.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was a simple question. Do you believe Russia changed your vote?
Click to expand...


What I believe is not the topic champ.


----------



## JBond

ClosedCaption said:


> JBond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is that Russia hacking our voting machines, Russia putting out fake news, several people close to Trump have lied about Russian contacts, sevreal people left because of it, several people getting money directly from Russia or Russian stooges, Trump telling Russia to find the emails Hillary deleted and they'll be rewarded, Russia hacking both political parties computers....none of that is proof of anything to you.
> 
> Not even 2 of them REGISTERING as Foreign agents isn't even proof of anything fishy at least.
> 
> Hell one guy received a friends hip award from Putin himself.  BUT even that doesn't mean anything.
> 
> So when you say you've asked and never received an answer, the problem is that you don't accept any answer as being proof, circumstancial direct or even eye brow raising.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you believe Russia changed your vote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This...is all you got.  Sheesh.  Notice again, no denials just deflections.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was a simple question. Do you believe Russia changed your vote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What I believe is not the topic champ.
Click to expand...

Every top security official has testified that there is no evidence of collusion, so I was asking you, because you seem to believe the Russians changed your vote. 

Did you have an issue with Obama's interference in the Ukraine and Israel elections? Many have died in the Ukraine as a result of Obama's actions.


----------



## Old Yeller

oreo said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Russia helped Trump win the election, please explain what they're getting for their help.
> 
> Hillary Clinton took a bribe from the Russians and they gained a huge pile of uranium.
> 
> Cash Flowed to Clinton Foundation Amid Russian Uranium Deal
> 
> Wouldn't the Russians have preferred Hillary, since they already had a great working relationship?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't  the FOX News Facebook page.--if you're going to make claims like that--get a verifiable trusted link to go along with it, as was done for all the evidence you have been asking for that was given to you on* post # 19 *on this thread.
> 
> _This is not about Hillary Clinton, this is about Trump._
> 
> _Partisan politics often leads to seeing the truth, knowing the truth while still defending and promoting the lies.  Go back to post # 19 and try again._
Click to expand...



Post#19 was too "busy".  Go back and pull out top item and summarize it please.  If that is found useful then you can do next important peice.  Pareto it pls.


----------



## ClosedCaption

JBond said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is that Russia hacking our voting machines, Russia putting out fake news, several people close to Trump have lied about Russian contacts, sevreal people left because of it, several people getting money directly from Russia or Russian stooges, Trump telling Russia to find the emails Hillary deleted and they'll be rewarded, Russia hacking both political parties computers....none of that is proof of anything to you.
> 
> Not even 2 of them REGISTERING as Foreign agents isn't even proof of anything fishy at least.
> 
> Hell one guy received a friends hip award from Putin himself.  BUT even that doesn't mean anything.
> 
> So when you say you've asked and never received an answer, the problem is that you don't accept any answer as being proof, circumstancial direct or even eye brow raising.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you believe Russia changed your vote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This...is all you got.  Sheesh.  Notice again, no denials just deflections.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was a simple question. Do you believe Russia changed your vote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What I believe is not the topic champ.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every top security official has testified that there is no evidence of collusion, so I was asking you, because you seem to believe the Russians changed your vote.
> 
> Did you have an issue with Obama's interference in the Ukraine and Israel elections? Many have died in the Ukraine as a result of Obama's actions.
Click to expand...


Collusion and changing votes are 2 different things.


----------



## toobfreak

ClosedCaption said:


> The problem is that Russia hacking our voting machines, Russia putting out fake news, several people close to Trump have lied about Russian contacts, sevreal people left because of it, several people getting money directly from Russia or Russian stooges, Trump telling Russia to find the emails Hillary deleted and they'll be rewarded, Russia hacking both political parties computers....none of that is proof of anything to you.



It is proof of one thing:  you are either just another political hackbot or an itinerant idiot.  Which is it?

*1).*  Russia hacking our voting machines?  Which ones?  Tell us because President Obama Himself LAUGHED at the very possibility just last Oct. 18 because of their vast number of systems and diverse separateness and non-interconnectedness and told Trump who raised the issue to quit whining and get a life.  So get a life!  It would take hacking into a HUGE number of independent systems in order to affect any significant number of votes.  If you remember, Jill Stein DID have them recount three states and they were SQUEAKY CLEAN.  Of course, if we had just stayed with the old system of counting paper ballots instead of opting for ease, none of this would even be a remote possibility to worry about.
*2).*  Russia putting out fake news?  EVERYONE puts out fake news, including YOU, MSNBC and The New York Times.  Another specious argument not even holding a cup of air.
*3).*  Several people close to Trump lying about Russia contacts, you mean Flynn who did screw up because he was illegally unmasked in violation of the Espionage Act in a search for someone else?  How about Sessions who did not remember giving a speech where among the many in the audience was a Russian Ambassador among many other ambassadors, who might have passed by, said hello or something in a large, brightly lit crowded room?  Are those your "Russian connections?"  Washington is REPLETE with people who take money in exchange for representing the interests of a foreign nation.  They call them *LOBBYISTS!*  Most of the lobbyists today are actually former top government workers.  They are real good paying jobs!  Washington RUNS on them.  And Trump to his credit is the ONLY ONE who has clamped down on it by not allowing anyone from his cabinet to lobby after leaving office for 5 years!  In fact, he is unique in that while running, he refused to take lobby money.  Hillary was up to her eyeballs in it.  Oops!
*4).*  LOTS of people get money from Russia, they are one of the biggest and best places for big business to deal with!  Like Bill Clinton who was paid DOUBLE his usual talking fee to give a 1 hour lecture in Moscow for $600,000 right before his wife Hillary turned over 20% of our uranium reserves?  You mean like that?!
*5).*  Trump telling Russia to find the emails?  You mean that sarcastic remark he made in passing on live TV before a crowd of 20,000 out of frustration of the Clinton coverups and the intransigence of the DOJ to uncover them??  I wouldn't think even a person of 65 IQ would not have taken that as a SERIOUS effort to enlist Russia, especially as there has been anything but a reward ever since.  Are you really that dumb?  Or do you merely intend to insult us?  Are these really the key points of your "case?"
*6).*  Russia and at least a half dozen other hostile countries have been breaking into computers all across this country and world for MANY YEARS.  The case could be made that one gateway into scoring some of the best information was hacking into Hillary's personal, private server she kept locked away in a closet, only found out about by accident, chock full of government information held there illegally.

The more you point out the actions of Russia and try to pin them on Trump, the more they point right back to Hillary and the democratic party. Indeed, if there were *ANY REAL GENUINE DESIRE BY DEMOCRATS TO UNCOVER ANY VOTER TAMPERING OR FRAUD, especially after laughing off the matter all last year as ridiculous when you thought Hillary would unquestionably win, WHY THEN HAS SEVERAL STATES REFUSED TO TURN OVER THEIR VOTER LOGS TO A PERSON NOW TRYING TO LOOK INTO ALL OF THIS? Among the 4 states refusing are California and New York, the BASTIONS of Democratic Liberalism!!!  Why you ask?  Because for the first time this man intends to compare state voter logs against the federal ones, which would be the sure-fire way to also uncover any illegals voting!  Some estimates put that number up as high as 20 MILLION.  And that is the last thing states like California and New York want revealed.*

*Sucks when you open a can of worms and that can turns around and bits you in your own ass!*


----------



## Borillar

Blackrook said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...influenced the election, or that Trump colluded with the Russians in influencing the election.
> 
> 
> 
> What credentials or experience do you have to indicate you would recognize evidence if it were shown to you? Evidence is often circumstantial and often a matter of subjective opinion. That is how you are able to deny or ignore evidence that is presented as a response to your inquiries.
> Individuals connected to trump lied about contacts with Russian officials and contacts, even to the point of signing and submitting national security applications. That is evidence, but what you are looking for is a smoking gun, so you reject this evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My credentials are not the issue, your lack of evidence is the issue.  And I note you have not provided me with a link to back up what you say.  Surely, you must have something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just gave you something and as predicted, you go into denial and play stupid mode. Do you really need a link to show that trump associated got caught hiding meetings with Russian contacts? It's been front page news for months and the trump associates have admitted the contacts.
> Your response indicates you are not serious or seeking an honest discussion. You obviously prefer a circle jerk kind of trash talking game with others who will agree with your opinions. Another truth bashing thread for the poorly informed and.or brainwashed cult of trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So someone talked to a Russian.  Then what happened?
Click to expand...

Then they fucked up our election and we got stuck with the orange shit-gibbon.


----------



## Defiant1

Borillar said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...influenced the election, or that Trump colluded with the Russians in influencing the election.
> 
> 
> 
> What credentials or experience do you have to indicate you would recognize evidence if it were shown to you? Evidence is often circumstantial and often a matter of subjective opinion. That is how you are able to deny or ignore evidence that is presented as a response to your inquiries.
> Individuals connected to trump lied about contacts with Russian officials and contacts, even to the point of signing and submitting national security applications. That is evidence, but what you are looking for is a smoking gun, so you reject this evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My credentials are not the issue, your lack of evidence is the issue.  And I note you have not provided me with a link to back up what you say.  Surely, you must have something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just gave you something and as predicted, you go into denial and play stupid mode. Do you really need a link to show that trump associated got caught hiding meetings with Russian contacts? It's been front page news for months and the trump associates have admitted the contacts.
> Your response indicates you are not serious or seeking an honest discussion. You obviously prefer a circle jerk kind of trash talking game with others who will agree with your opinions. Another truth bashing thread for the poorly informed and.or brainwashed cult of trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So someone talked to a Russian.  Then what happened?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then they fucked up our election and we got stuck with the orange shit-gibbon.
Click to expand...


There is no proof the Russians did anything illegal in our election.


----------



## OldLady

Blackrook said:


> ...influenced the election, or that Trump colluded with the Russians in influencing the election.


Constanze Stelzenmüller, a German at the Brookings Institute testified Wednesday before the Senate Intelligence Committee on Russian influence on the 2016 election.  She said (paraphrasing):
We use paper ballots and have hardened security for the systems tallying the vote.  We have consensus that the Russians do not interfere with the actual vote tally.   *What the Russians are trying to do is hack our brains.*  Influence our political perspectives using fake news and propaganda.

That is exactly what the Russians did in America in 2016.  We should give a damn.


----------



## ClosedCaption

toobfreak said:


> Russia hacking our voting machines? Which ones?





toobfreak said:


> Russia putting out fake news? EVERYONE puts out fake news





toobfreak said:


> Several people close to Trump lying about Russia contacts, you mean Flynn who did screw up





toobfreak said:


> LOTS of people get money from Russia,





toobfreak said:


> Trump telling Russia to find the emails? You mean that sarcastic remark





toobfreak said:


> Russia and at least a half dozen other hostile countries have been breaking into computers all across this country



Not one denial that the info I presented was a lie.  This poster just went post by post saying "yeah but.." then providing excuses for why it happened.  Not that it didn't happen.

See?


----------



## JBond

ClosedCaption said:


> JBond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBond said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you believe Russia changed your vote?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This...is all you got.  Sheesh.  Notice again, no denials just deflections.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was a simple question. Do you believe Russia changed your vote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What I believe is not the topic champ.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every top security official has testified that there is no evidence of collusion, so I was asking you, because you seem to believe the Russians changed your vote.
> 
> Did you have an issue with Obama's interference in the Ukraine and Israel elections? Many have died in the Ukraine as a result of Obama's actions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Collusion and changing votes are 2 different things.
Click to expand...

And?


----------



## Blackrook

Seth Rich, not the Russians, hacked the DNC and gave the info to Wikileaks.

When Hillary Clinton found out, she ordered Seth Rich murdered.

THAT'S what happened.  Investigate THAT.


----------



## Wyatt earp

Old Rocks said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...influenced the election, or that Trump colluded with the Russians in influencing the election.
> 
> 
> 
> *Hey, little silly ass, that is Mueller's job, not that of anyone on this forum. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald J. Trump
> 
> ✔@realDonaldTrump
> Hillary Clinton colluded with the Democratic Party in order to beat Crazy Bernie Sanders. Is she allowed to so collude? Unfair to Bernie!
> 
> 5:00 AM - 25 Jun 2017
> 
> *So, the fat senile old lying orange clown seems to be saying that working within a political party in the US is the same as colluding to affect an American election with an adversarial foreign government. Yes, I do believe that the dumb fuck is stupid enough to see treason as just another political tactic. *
Click to expand...



This is going to be a stale mate.

And it's brilliant by Trump and the Republicans..it's fighting fire with fire.

.


----------



## Wyatt earp

bodecea said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...influenced the election, or that Trump colluded with the Russians in influencing the election.
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting for the investigation...aren't you?
Click to expand...






 


.


----------



## ClosedCaption

Blackrook said:


> Seth Rich, not the Russians, hacked the DNC and gave the info to Wikileaks.
> 
> When Hillary Clinton found out, she ordered Seth Rich murdered.
> 
> THAT'S what happened.  Investigate THAT.



Prove it lol


----------



## JBond

ClosedCaption said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seth Rich, not the Russians, hacked the DNC and gave the info to Wikileaks.
> 
> When Hillary Clinton found out, she ordered Seth Rich murdered.
> 
> THAT'S what happened.  Investigate THAT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prove it lol
Click to expand...

That is silly. Proof is no longer needed. The Dems have set the new standard. Allegations, regardless of the lack of proof, is all that is needed.


----------



## Wyatt earp

ClosedCaption said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seth Rich, not the Russians, hacked the DNC and gave the info to Wikileaks.
> 
> When Hillary Clinton found out, she ordered Seth Rich murdered.
> 
> THAT'S what happened.  Investigate THAT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prove it lol
Click to expand...

Is that funny to you?


.


----------



## radical right

bear513 said:


> Is that funny to you?
> 
> 
> .


Not as funny as thinking I was candian, just because I know about the tax day in other countries.


----------



## ClosedCaption

bear513 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seth Rich, not the Russians, hacked the DNC and gave the info to Wikileaks.
> 
> When Hillary Clinton found out, she ordered Seth Rich murdered.
> 
> THAT'S what happened.  Investigate THAT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prove it lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that funny to you?
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Yes, you believing something without proof while begging for proof on things you don't believe is hilarious and duplicitous.


----------



## Aletheia4u

Blackrook said:


> ...influenced the election, or that Trump colluded with the Russians in influencing the election.


 The Dems are conspiracies theorist. They only lives off of conspiracies but not facts. You tells them the truth just one time, that they will runaway quickly from it. The truth is like Kyptonite to them.


----------



## ClosedCaption

JBond said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seth Rich, not the Russians, hacked the DNC and gave the info to Wikileaks.
> 
> When Hillary Clinton found out, she ordered Seth Rich murdered.
> 
> THAT'S what happened.  Investigate THAT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prove it lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is silly. Proof is no longer needed. The Dems have set the new standard. Allegations, regardless of the lack of proof, is all that is needed.
Click to expand...


So NOW you don't require proof when you're asked to provide it?  How convenient.


----------



## Wyatt earp

ClosedCaption said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seth Rich, not the Russians, hacked the DNC and gave the info to Wikileaks.
> 
> When Hillary Clinton found out, she ordered Seth Rich murdered.
> 
> THAT'S what happened.  Investigate THAT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prove it lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that funny to you?
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, you believing something without proof while begging for proof on things you don't believe is hilarious and duplicitous.
Click to expand...

So no smoke with out fire? Yet you claim Trump is guilty of it..how quaint


.


----------



## ClosedCaption

bear513 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seth Rich, not the Russians, hacked the DNC and gave the info to Wikileaks.
> 
> When Hillary Clinton found out, she ordered Seth Rich murdered.
> 
> THAT'S what happened.  Investigate THAT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prove it lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that funny to you?
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, you believing something without proof while begging for proof on things you don't believe is hilarious and duplicitous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So no smoke with out fire? Yet you claim Trump is guilty of it..how quaint
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Yes, we both believe things that we cannot provide 100% actual proof on.  But for some reason your beliefs are ok and mine are not.

At least I have circumstantial evidence, yours?  Is just a weird tale.


----------



## radical right

bear513 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seth Rich, not the Russians, hacked the DNC and gave the info to Wikileaks.
> 
> When Hillary Clinton found out, she ordered Seth Rich murdered.
> 
> THAT'S what happened.  Investigate THAT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prove it lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that funny to you?
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, you believing something without proof while begging for proof on things you don't believe is hilarious and duplicitous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So no smoke with out fire? Yet you claim Trump is guilty of it..how quaint
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...


there are classified wiretaps to show Trump associates colluded with russians.


----------



## radical right

ClosedCaption said:


> So NOW you don't require proof when you're asked to provide it?  How convenient.



The proof of the Seth Rich allegations are non existant
The proof of Trump associate collusion are classified.


----------



## Wyatt earp

radical right said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seth Rich, not the Russians, hacked the DNC and gave the info to Wikileaks.
> 
> When Hillary Clinton found out, she ordered Seth Rich murdered.
> 
> THAT'S what happened.  Investigate THAT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prove it lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that funny to you?
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, you believing something without proof while begging for proof on things you don't believe is hilarious and duplicitous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So no smoke with out fire? Yet you claim Trump is guilty of it..how quaint
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there are classified wiretaps to show Trump associates colluded with russians.
Click to expand...


How much crack you smoking today fake Canadian?

Is it good?



.


----------



## Wyatt earp

radical right said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seth Rich, not the Russians, hacked the DNC and gave the info to Wikileaks.
> 
> When Hillary Clinton found out, she ordered Seth Rich murdered.
> 
> THAT'S what happened.  Investigate THAT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prove it lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that funny to you?
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, you believing something without proof while begging for proof on things you don't believe is hilarious and duplicitous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So no smoke with out fire? Yet you claim Trump is guilty of it..how quaint
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there are classified wiretaps to show Trump associates colluded with russians.
Click to expand...



Breaking news just released classified information that radical right is a moron.

.


----------



## radical right

bear513 said:


> How much crack you smoking today fake Canadian?
> 
> Is it good?
> 
> 
> 
> .






radical right said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what's your new story kid do you live in Canada with your wife and two children or not..?
> 
> 
> You post it now back it up dick weed
> 
> We have memory's of posters on here.
> 
> 
> ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I know where you got the canadian thing from. You're being a dumb ass, because you jumped to conclusions.
> 
> 
> 
> radical right said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bahaha ha..
> 
> You didn't even know tax day was April 18 th
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's April 30th in Canada.  I bet you didn't even know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just showing you i'm a wealth of information about everything everywhere.
Click to expand...


----------



## radical right

bear513 said:


> How much crack you smoking today fake Canadian?
> 
> .



You're a real moron,  You jumped to a conclusion just because I know more about more things than you do. (see previous post)


----------



## radical right

bear513 said:


> Breaking news just released classified information that radical right is a moron.
> 
> .





bear513 said:


> Bahaha ha..
> 
> You didn't even know tax day was April 18 th



It's April 30th in Canada.  I bet you didn't even know that.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Blackrook said:


> Seth Rich, not the Russians, hacked the DNC and gave the info to Wikileaks.
> 
> When Hillary Clinton found out, she ordered Seth Rich murdered.
> 
> THAT'S what happened.  Investigate THAT.



You are sorely confused.



Hutch Starskey said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if I was a forum moderator, I think I would have conversation with the admin and other moderators to have all Trump-Russia threads put in the Conspiracy Theory section, because so far, that's all it is.
Click to expand...


----------



## Wyatt earp

radical right said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How much crack you smoking today fake Canadian?
> 
> Is it good?
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> radical right said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what's your new story kid do you live in Canada with your wife and two children or not..?
> 
> 
> You post it now back it up dick weed
> 
> We have memory's of posters on here.
> 
> 
> ..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now I know where you got the canadian thing from. You're being a dumb ass, because you jumped to conclusions.
> 
> 
> 
> radical right said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bahaha ha..
> 
> You didn't even know tax day was April 18 th
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's April 30th in Canada.  I bet you didn't even know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just showing you i'm a wealth of information about everything everywhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...



Yea we know you are a child.

.


----------



## radical right

bear513 said:


> Yea we know you are a child.
> 
> .



But I never said I was canadian.


----------



## Wyatt earp

radical right said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Breaking news just released classified information that radical right is a moron.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bahaha ha..
> 
> You didn't even know tax day was April 18 th
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's April 30th in Canada.  I bet you didn't even know that.
Click to expand...



And what does that prove?

That a child knows how to Google?


.


----------



## Wyatt earp

radical right said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea we know you are a child.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I never said I was canadian.
Click to expand...



Yes you did you want me to bother to search your post?


.


----------



## radical right

bear513 said:


> And what does that prove?
> 
> That a child knows how to Google?
> 
> 
> .


*If proves that a MORON thinks i'm canadian, *just because I know when canadas tax day was.  Only an mbicile would jump to that conclusion, and only a moron would waste the time repeating the bonehead accusation across two forums.


----------



## radical right

bear513 said:


> Yes you did you want me to bother to search your post?
> 
> 
> .



*That's what I asked you to do yesterday. * And when I did, I found your bonehead error was based on me knowing when tax day was in Canada.

Search, and ye shall not find.  And when you do, you'll need to erase a lot of false accusations.


----------



## Wyatt earp

radical right said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you did you want me to bother to search your post?
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *That's what I asked you to do yesterday. * And when I did, I found your bonehead error was based on me knowing when tax day was in Canada.
> 
> Search, and ye shall not find.  And when you do, you'll need to erase a lot of false accusations.
Click to expand...



Liar you claimed all the time you lived in canada.and just talking on the internet watching your kids..

.


----------



## Wyatt earp

bear513 said:


> radical right said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you did you want me to bother to search your post?
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *That's what I asked you to do yesterday. * And when I did, I found your bonehead error was based on me knowing when tax day was in Canada.
> 
> Search, and ye shall not find.  And when you do, you'll need to erase a lot of false accusations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Liar you claimed all the time you lived in canada.and just talking on the internet watching your kids..
> 
> .
Click to expand...



You have to delete those threads, huh ?


----------



## JBond

ClosedCaption said:


> JBond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seth Rich, not the Russians, hacked the DNC and gave the info to Wikileaks.
> 
> When Hillary Clinton found out, she ordered Seth Rich murdered.
> 
> THAT'S what happened.  Investigate THAT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prove it lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is silly. Proof is no longer needed. The Dems have set the new standard. Allegations, regardless of the lack of proof, is all that is needed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So NOW you don't require proof when you're asked to provide it?  How convenient.
Click to expand...

What are you asking me to provide proof of? Obama's interference in foreign elections?


----------



## NotfooledbyW

bear513, post: 17633851 





bear513 said:


> you claim Trump is guilty of it..how quaint



Who has said Trump is guilty of anything? 

He and his staff are under investigation in my opinion and rightly so. I believe most Americans agree with me on that.


----------



## radical right

bear513 said:


> Liar you claimed all the time you lived in canada.and just talking on the internet watching your kids..
> 
> .



Then you should be able to find that post.  But you can't because it doesn't exist.  Watching the kids is correct, being from canada is just the imaginations of a bonehead.


----------



## WaitingFor2020

When Robert Mueller finishes his investigation, he will let you know.  

Trump screwed himself when the made that veiled threat about "tapes" in his tweet about Comey.  That forced Comey's hand, ergo we now have Robert Mueller and the Special Counsel investigation.  

It's charming and amusing that you righties have to be constantly remind of simple facts.


----------



## WaitingFor2020

But there is one new interesting thing in the news about this:

Russian hackers reportedly discussed how to steal Clinton's emails and transfer them to Michael Flynn

"Hackers believed to be Russian discussed how to steal Hillary Clinton's emails from her private server and transfer them to Michael Flynn via an intermediary, The Wall Street Journal reported Thursday, citing reports compiled by US intelligence agencies investigating Russia's interference in the 2016 election.""


----------



## radical right

WaitingFor2020 said:


> It's charming and amusing that you righties have to be constantly remind of simple facts.



Even funnier is that they have to be reminded of Trumps campaign promises, the reason they voted for him.  Of course they might have voted for Trump without listening to anything he said, but remembered him from the show "the apprentice"


----------



## Wyatt earp

radical right said:


> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's charming and amusing that you righties have to be constantly remind of simple facts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even funnier is that they have to be reminded of Trumps campaign promises, the reason they voted for him.  Of course they might have voted for Trump without listening to anything he said, but remembered him from the show "the apprentice"
Click to expand...


I am getting real tired of you kid prentending who your not..it's boring..
.

.


----------



## radical right

WaitingFor2020 said:


> "Hackers believed to be Russian discussed how to steal Hillary Clinton's emails from her private server and transfer them to Michael Flynn via an intermediary, The Wall Street Journal reported Thursday, citing reports compiled by US intelligence agencies investigating Russia's interference in the 2016 election.""



Hey, that used to be classified.  And the intercepts supporting it are still top secret.


----------



## Wyatt earp

WaitingFor2020 said:


> But there is one new interesting thing in the news about this:
> 
> Russian hackers reportedly discussed how to steal Clinton's emails and transfer them to Michael Flynn
> 
> "Hackers believed to be Russian discussed how to steal Hillary Clinton's emails from her private server and transfer them to Michael Flynn via an intermediary, The Wall Street Journal reported Thursday, citing reports compiled by US intelligence agencies investigating Russia's interference in the 2016 election.""



Another lame excuse why Hillary lost


.


----------



## radical right

bear513 said:


> I am getting real tired of you kid prentending who your not..it's boring..
> .
> 
> .



Translation:  You searched and searched and couldn't find a single post where I claimed to be Canadian.  And now instead of admitting it, you claim it's too much work.

Well I searched and found you got it from me knowing when canadian tax day was.  And you've been making an ass of yourself ever since.


----------



## Darkwind

OldLady said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...influenced the election, or that Trump colluded with the Russians in influencing the election.
> 
> 
> 
> Constanze Stelzenmüller, a German at the Brookings Institute testified Wednesday before the Senate Intelligence Committee on Russian influence on the 2016 election.  She said (paraphrasing):
> We use paper ballots and have hardened security for the systems tallying the vote.  We have consensus that the Russians do not interfere with the actual vote tally.   *What the Russians are trying to do is hack our brains.*  Influence our political perspectives using fake news and propaganda.
> 
> That is exactly what the Russians did in America in 2016.  We should give a damn.
Click to expand...

Sounds very like CNN, MSNBC, ABC, NBC, CBS, and a handful of Rags pretending to be newspapers.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

bear513, post: 17634136 





bear513 said:


> Another lame excuse why Hillary lost



You are way off your game today. That's not an excuse for why Clinton lost. 

Can't you come up with some rational commentary on what this week's newest Flynn news means to you. 

What did Trump know and when did he know it?


----------



## Wyatt earp

NotfooledbyW said:


> bear513, post: 17634136
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another lame excuse why Hillary lost
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are way off your game today. That's not an excuse for why Clinton lost.
> 
> Can't you come up with some rational commentary on what this week's newest Flynn news means to you.
> 
> What did Trump know and when did he know it?
Click to expand...


Your right about that , just fishing today enjoying the weather.and once in awhile pissing off a liberal

Ok all it means is nothing...


.


----------



## Wyatt earp

bear513 said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> bear513, post: 17634136
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another lame excuse why Hillary lost
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are way off your game today. That's not an excuse for why Clinton lost.
> 
> Can't you come up with some rational commentary on what this week's newest Flynn news means to you.
> 
> What did Trump know and when did he know it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your right about that , just fishing today enjoying the weather.and once in awhile pissing off a liberal
> 
> Ok all it means is nothing...
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Btw shoot me...I can't argue all the time in this great state of South Carolina..


I got what I wanted.


.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

Darkwind said:


> Sounds very like CNN, MSNBC, ABC, NBC, CBS, and a handful of Rags pretending to be newspapers.



Are you saying Constanze  Stelzenmueller did  not testify before Congress. That it is not on Congressional record and all these news agencies made it up?


----------



## radical right

bear513 said:


> Btw shoot me...I can't argue all the time in this great state of South Carolina..
> 
> 
> I got what I wanted.
> 
> 
> .



Liar, you live in the great state of denial.


----------



## Darkwind

NotfooledbyW said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds very like CNN, MSNBC, ABC, NBC, CBS, and a handful of Rags pretending to be newspapers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying Constanze  Stelzenmueller did  not testify before Congress. That it is not on Congressional record and all these news agencies made it up?
Click to expand...

Does it look like I said anything about testifying before Congress?  Let Me ask you, what is it you think I was replying to and what exactly did I say?


----------



## Wyatt earp

radical right said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Btw shoot me...I can't argue all the time in this great state of South Carolina..
> 
> 
> I got what I wanted.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liar, you live in the great state of denial.
Click to expand...



Done with you liar..everyone knows here I am a Chicago guy who left 14 years ago




 


.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

bear513, post: 17634283





bear513 said:


> once in awhile pissing off a liberal



Laughing that your lack of Consciousness does not diminish your thumbs ability to type out meaningless thoughts on your IPhone is far from pissing anybody off.


----------



## Wyatt earp

NotfooledbyW said:


> bear513, post: 17634283
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> once in awhile pissing off a liberal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laughing that your lack of Consciousness does not diminish your thumbs ability to type out meaningless thoughts on your IPhone is far from pissing anybody off.
Click to expand...



Heck I am too cheap for a I phone.
This one costed me $20 bucks at Walmart..with unlimited data for $50 bucks.


.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

Darkwind, post: 17634354 





Darkwind said:


> Does it look like I said anything about testifying before Congress? Let Me ask you, what is it you think I was replying to and what exactly did I say?



You criticized a report about Constanze Stelzenmueller testifying before Congress saying certain news networks were pretending to be newspapers. What are they pretending in that report? Do you know or is that just dimwitted RW boilerplate response?


----------



## Wyatt earp

NotfooledbyW said:


> bear513, post: 17634283
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> once in awhile pissing off a liberal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laughing that your lack of Consciousness does not diminish your thumbs ability to type out meaningless thoughts on your IPhone is far from pissing anybody off.
Click to expand...



But yet Trump tweets make you run in the basement and post about them?


.


----------



## toobfreak

OldLady said:


> We have consensus that the Russians do not interfere with the actual vote tally.   *What the Russians are trying to do is hack our brains*.



News Flash:  *NO ONE IS HACKING INTO MY BRAIN*, least of which are the Russians.  I make my own decisions based on several independent, corroborating sources.  If the Russians can fake all of that, we might as well pull the fucking plug because we already live in the Matrix, nothing is real, and the Russians own the show.

Since you are telling me with ABSOLUTE CERTAINTY that the Russians DID NOT interfere with the ACTUAL VOTE, not only does that preclude any success with the former actions, but it also NULLIFIES THE VALIDITY of all of the democratic claims of the past several months, PLUS the need for any of the current investigations into the President and any of his men!  

INVESTIGATE THE FUCKING RUSSIANS and let's move on with the People's Business of Running our own damned country!


----------



## Wyatt earp

NotfooledbyW said:


> Darkwind, post: 17634354
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does it look like I said anything about testifying before Congress? Let Me ask you, what is it you think I was replying to and what exactly did I say?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You criticized a report about Constanze Stelzenmueller testifying before Congress saying certain news networks were pretending to be newspapers. What are they pretending in that report? Do you know or is that just dimwitted RW boilerplate response?
Click to expand...



I don't even know what your talking about .is this the same source from Pizza gate?


.


----------



## Darkwind

NotfooledbyW said:


> Darkwind, post: 17634354
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does it look like I said anything about testifying before Congress? Let Me ask you, what is it you think I was replying to and what exactly did I say?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You criticized a report about Constanze Stelzenmueller testifying before Congress saying certain news networks were pretending to be newspapers. What are they pretending in that report? Do you know or is that just dimwitted RW boilerplate response?
Click to expand...

Well, you're should feel really stupid then.

In my fourth attempt to get information, I ask forum Democrats to provide proof that Russia...

Notice what I highlighted in red.  I also enlarged the font size so that it was absolutely clear what I was responding to.

Would you like for Me to post it here in this reply?   



> Constanze Stelzenmüller, a German at the Brookings Institute testified Wednesday before the Senate Intelligence Committee on Russian influence on the 2016 election. She said (paraphrasing):
> We use paper ballots and have hardened security for the systems tallying the vote. We have consensus that the Russians do not interfere with the actual vote tally. *What the Russians are trying to do is hack our brains.* Influence our political perspectives using fake news and propaganda.
> 
> That is exactly what the Russians did in America in 2016. We should give a damn.



See the big red letters?


----------



## radical right

bear513 said:


> radical right said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liar, you live in the great state of denial.
> 
> 
> 
> Done with you liar..everyone knows here I am a Chicago guy who left 14 years ago
> .
Click to expand...


Funny, You spent 10 minutes doing a forum search, and aftwards you crawl back unable to admit you lied that I posted being canadian.

Well, I guess i'm done with you too.


----------



## radical right

toobfreak said:


> News Flash:  *NO ONE IS HACKING INTO MY BRAIN*, least of which are the Russians.



Really, where did you get the idea that Trump had any real business skills?  The man went bankrupt six times, and claimed he was worth 10 times what he actually was.

And you bought it  Your mind was hacked.


----------



## toobfreak

ClosedCaption said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> Russia hacking our voting machines? Which ones?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> Russia putting out fake news? EVERYONE puts out fake news
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> Several people close to Trump lying about Russia contacts, you mean Flynn who did screw up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOTS of people get money from Russia,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump telling Russia to find the emails? You mean that sarcastic remark
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> Russia and at least a half dozen other hostile countries have been breaking into computers all across this country
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not one denial that the info I presented was a lie.  This poster just went post by post saying "yeah but.." then providing excuses for why it happened.  Not that it didn't happen.
> 
> See?
Click to expand...


SEE?  What, that you are a total ass wipe?  What kind of total MORON is confronted with half a dozen denials and proofs that he ignores, then claims no denials or proofs were offered, and relabels them as all excuses.  What a convenient way to "win" every argument, by never actually arguing!  You merely claim to have invalidated the other party, so . . . .  argument over.  I shall not waste any more of my precious time trying to have an intelligent debate with a total toilet wand who uses a green clown face for himself while accusing others of being the clown.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

bear513, post: 17634402 





bear513 said:


> But yet Trump tweets make you run in the basement and post about them?



I own two homes outright in Northern Virginia. Neither one has a basement. One is a condo We live in our townhome. Trump's tweets prove he is a lying buffoon. Don't post about them much. Not really much to say about them. They are what they are. Huge mistakes by a buffoon you helped put in the White House. Not my bad.


----------



## radical right

toobfreak said:


> Several people close to Trump lying about Russia contacts, you mean Flynn who did screw up



Flynn, Sessions, Roberts, Coats, Kushner, and more.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Blackrook said:


> ...influenced the election, or that Trump colluded with the Russians in influencing the election.




I haven't read the thread but, Blackrook I didn't even know the investigation had ended.
[emoji848]


Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## radical right

toobfreak said:


> What kind of total MORON is confronted with half a dozen denials and proofs that he ignores, then claims no denials or proofs were offered, and relabels them as all excuses.  .




They were excuses.  Lots of people talk to the russians, but they don't turn around and lie to the FBI, and the government about having done so.  They take money from russians, but don't conceal it, and fail to disclose it to the government.  Lots of people are agents of foreign governments, but don't fail to register their status with state.  So lots of people have done what Trump associates did, but they did so according to the law, while the Trump associates, oerated undercover, in secret, and then lied, denied, obscured, and mislead..


----------



## Luddly Neddite

radical right said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> Several people close to Trump lying about Russia contacts, you mean Flynn who did screw up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flynn, Sessions, Roberts, Coats, Kushner, and more.
Click to expand...


Yep.

Beavis and Butthead, the daughter-wife, Len doll, trump himself, all of trump's minions.

Money carried from Russia, Russian money laundered, long history of very close business partnerships, trump's lawyer also employed by Russia's biggest bank.

Of course there was collusion but even more important is that trump continues to collude and work against the interests of the US right now today.

There's only one reason for that - Putin has promised him a second term.

[emoji90]


Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## toobfreak

radical right said:


> where did you get the idea that Trump had any real business skills?



delete


----------



## OldLady

Darkwind said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...influenced the election, or that Trump colluded with the Russians in influencing the election.
> 
> 
> 
> Constanze Stelzenmüller, a German at the Brookings Institute testified Wednesday before the Senate Intelligence Committee on Russian influence on the 2016 election.  She said (paraphrasing):
> We use paper ballots and have hardened security for the systems tallying the vote.  We have consensus that the Russians do not interfere with the actual vote tally.   *What the Russians are trying to do is hack our brains.*  Influence our political perspectives using fake news and propaganda.
> 
> That is exactly what the Russians did in America in 2016.  We should give a damn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds very like CNN, MSNBC, ABC, NBC, CBS, and a handful of Rags pretending to be newspapers.
Click to expand...

? It was testimony before the Intelligence Committee 6/28 that I watched this morning on CSPAN.  Straight from the horse's mouth.  I happen to agree with her.  That is the most important affect the Russians have meddling with any election.
I don't see how you can filter that through a political prism.  Honest, I don't.


----------



## OldLady

toobfreak said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have consensus that the Russians do not interfere with the actual vote tally.   *What the Russians are trying to do is hack our brains*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> News Flash:  *NO ONE IS HACKING INTO MY BRAIN*, least of which are the Russians.  I make my own decisions based on several independent, corroborating sources.  If the Russians can fake all of that, we might as well pull the fucking plug because we already live in the Matrix, nothing is real, and the Russians own the show.
> 
> Since you are telling me with ABSOLUTE CERTAINTY that the Russians DID NOT interfere with the ACTUAL VOTE, not only does that preclude any success with the former actions, but it also NULLIFIES THE VALIDITY of all of the democratic claims of the past several months, PLUS the need for any of the current investigations into the President and any of his men!
> 
> INVESTIGATE THE FUCKING RUSSIANS and let's move on with the People's Business of Running our own damned country!
Click to expand...

No need to cuss.  Now I get the problem:  some of you are too dimwitted to realize that you, I and every other human on this planet IS affected by the information they take in.  No reason to be offended.  It would be good, yes? if the ideas were coming from your countrymen and not a foreign country bent on our destruction?  These guys are smart.  They're not wearing a sign saying "Russian Troll" or "Russian Fake News Writer."  They even speak English and they put just enough doubt in people's minds to make it comfortable to disbelieve our most valuable governmental agencies, such as the IC.
It's serious.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

bear513, post: 1763440 





bear513 said:


> But yet Trump tweets make you run in the basement and post about them?



New laugher this morning.

Donald J. Trump @realDonaldTrump

Numerous states are refusing to give information to the very distinguished VOTER FRAUD PANEL. What are they trying to hide?9:07 AM · Jul 1, 2017

POLITICS
07/01/2017 01:09 pm ET
*Trump Just Undermined The Work Of His Own ‘Election Integrity’ Probe*
*The White House insisted it was a neutral effort. Trump cast doubt on that. *

*Trump Just Undermined The Work Of His Own 'Election Integrity' Probe | HuffPost*


Like I said Trump's tweets prove he is a buffoon. He just proved it again this morning.


----------



## Darkwind

OldLady said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...influenced the election, or that Trump colluded with the Russians in influencing the election.
> 
> 
> 
> Constanze Stelzenmüller, a German at the Brookings Institute testified Wednesday before the Senate Intelligence Committee on Russian influence on the 2016 election.  She said (paraphrasing):
> We use paper ballots and have hardened security for the systems tallying the vote.  We have consensus that the Russians do not interfere with the actual vote tally.   *What the Russians are trying to do is hack our brains.*  Influence our political perspectives using fake news and propaganda.
> 
> That is exactly what the Russians did in America in 2016.  We should give a damn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds very like CNN, MSNBC, ABC, NBC, CBS, and a handful of Rags pretending to be newspapers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ? It was testimony before the Intelligence Committee 6/28 that I watched this morning on CSPAN.  Straight from the horse's mouth.  I happen to agree with her.  That is the most important affect the Russians have meddling with any election.
> I don't see how you can filter that through a political prism.  Honest, I don't.
Click to expand...

Let Me try this again.

The media in this country is trying to influence the 2018 elections.  What they are doing is no different than what the Russians have done.  So, if you think it was wrong for Rusisa to do this, then you must think it is wrong for the media to do this.


----------



## toobfreak

OldLady said:


> I and every other human on this planet IS affected by the information they take in.  .



Old Lady, I like you.  We often don't agree but I enjoy your POV nevertheless.  But you greatly underestimate me.  A Lilly grows in the pond but is yet not soiled by what it touches.  Just because info is out there of all kinds does not mean all of it affects me.  I am about the hardest person on the planet to sell anything to.  I have a BS alarm about a mile wide.  No Russians have influenced my thinking unless they made a valid point.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

Darkwind, post: 17634632 





Darkwind said:


> The media in this country is trying to influence the 2018 elections.



They are reporting facts, and opinion about those facts. They are reporting what Russia did as it is learned from intelligence and law enforcement.  They are reporting what Trump and Trump's team did and didn't do and says. 

If it influences the next election so be it. That is why we need a free press. 

Sorry if you want a Trump press and that's it. We know where that leads. 

You are a dark wind a blowin'.


----------



## toobfreak

NotfooledbyW said:


> bear513, post: 1763440
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> But yet Trump tweets make you run in the basement and post about them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New laugher this morning.
> 
> Donald J. Trump @realDonaldTrump
> 
> Numerous states are refusing to give information to the very distinguished VOTER FRAUD PANEL. What are they trying to hide?9:07 AM · Jul 1, 2017
> 
> POLITICS
> 07/01/2017 01:09 pm ET
> *Trump Just Undermined The Work Of His Own ‘Election Integrity’ Probe*
> *The White House insisted it was a neutral effort. Trump cast doubt on that. *
> 
> *Trump Just Undermined The Work Of His Own 'Election Integrity' Probe | HuffPost*
> 
> 
> Like I said Trump's tweets prove he is a buffoon. He just proved it again this morning.
Click to expand...



I commented on this elsewhere.  Four states are refusing to turn over their democratic voter roll databases, including California and New York, the two epicenters of liberalism.  Now, if there was *ANYTHING* to this voter hacking, voter fraud, vote tampering or Russian election hacking, *WHY WOULD THE DEMOCRATS REFUSE TO COOPERATE WHEN THEY ARE THE ONES WHO STARTED ALL OF THE ACCUSATIONS DEMANDING INVESTIGATION?*

ANSWER:  Because the fellow looking into this intends to cross the state databases with the federal to check parity and doing so will reveal all of the ILLEGAL ALIENS who voted not authorized in the federal database.  Sure------  illegal aliens are not allowed / do not vote, right?  They are the CORNERSTONE of every election for the democrats!  Another boomerang cluster-bomb launched by the Democrats that now threatens to come back and blow up right in the faces.


----------



## ClosedCaption

bear513 said:


> radical right said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Prove it lol
> 
> 
> 
> Is that funny to you?
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, you believing something without proof while begging for proof on things you don't believe is hilarious and duplicitous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So no smoke with out fire? Yet you claim Trump is guilty of it..how quaint
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there are classified wiretaps to show Trump associates colluded with russians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How much crack you smoking today fake Canadian?
> 
> Is it good?
> .
Click to expand...


That just the response I would expect from someone with proof


----------



## NotfooledbyW

bear513, post: 17634413 





bear513 said:


> I don't even know what your talking about .is this the same source from Pizza gate?



Apparently it was CSpan having nothing to do with the news agencies being trashed.


----------



## ClosedCaption

toobfreak said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> Russia hacking our voting machines? Which ones?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> Russia putting out fake news? EVERYONE puts out fake news
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> Several people close to Trump lying about Russia contacts, you mean Flynn who did screw up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOTS of people get money from Russia,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump telling Russia to find the emails? You mean that sarcastic remark
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> Russia and at least a half dozen other hostile countries have been breaking into computers all across this country
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not one denial that the info I presented was a lie.  This poster just went post by post saying "yeah but.." then providing excuses for why it happened.  Not that it didn't happen.
> 
> See?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> SEE?  What, that you are a total ass wipe?  What kind of total MORON is confronted with half a dozen denials and proofs that he ignores, then claims no denials or proofs were offered, and relabels them as all excuses.  What a convenient way to "win" every argument, by never actually arguing!  You merely claim to have invalidated the other party, so . . . .  argument over.  I shall not waste any more of my precious time trying to have an intelligent debate with a total toilet wand who uses a green clown face for himself while accusing others of being the clown.
Click to expand...


You admitted to everything I said and never pointed out how I was wrong.  So I win dummy.


----------



## Darkwind

NotfooledbyW said:


> Darkwind, post: 17634632
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> The media in this country is trying to influence the 2018 elections.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are reporting facts, and opinion about those facts. They are reporting what Russia did as it is learned from intelligence and law enforcement.  They are reporting what Trump and Trump's team did and didn't do and says.
> 
> If it influences the next election so be it. That is why we need a free press.
> 
> Sorry if you want a Trump press and that's it. We know where that leads.
> 
> You are a dark wind a blowin'.
Click to expand...

I want an honest press.  We've seen proof that these so-called media outlets are nothing more than employees of the Democrat party and their ideology.  To top it all off, the information provided by WikiLeaks has been never been denied or disproven.   So, who is actually telling the truth?

There is no 'there' there with the Russian collusion thing, we all know it.  The fact that Russia provided information on a candidate in the US election is no different than an British newspaper reporting information on a candidate in a US election.

Interfering with our election can ONLY be done by changing a vote that has already been cast.   Since we know that never happened, they have nothing.

Unless you want to say that information and the truth are the enemies of our system of governance.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

toobfreak, post: 17634689 





toobfreak said:


> ANSWER: Because the fellow looking into this intends to cross the state databases with the federal to check parity and doing so will reveal all of the ILLEGAL ALIENS who voted not authorized in the federal database.



That fellow looking into this has denied what you have written to be untrue. 

Do you take your comment back?



> .  Appearing on MSNBC Friday, Kobach, who has a history of stoking fears about voter fraud, said the purpose of the panel wasn’t to confirm Trump’s unsubstantiated claim that millions voted illegally in the 2016 election. Kobach said Friday “we may never know” if that’s true.



Trump Just Undermined The Work Of His Own 'Election Integrity' Probe | HuffPost


We will see if you hold yourself accountable for the erroneous comments you post here.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

Darkwind, post: 17634736 





Darkwind said:


> There is no 'there' there with the Russian collusion thing, *we all know it*.



One of your problems; You alone are not speaking for all of us.

And to top it off there is no way for you yourself to know that there is no there there.

Why not admit it and stop deceiving yourself?


----------



## Darkwind

NotfooledbyW said:


> Darkwind, post: 17634736
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no 'there' there with the Russian collusion thing, *we all know it*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of your problems; You alone are not speaking for all of us.
> 
> And to top it off there is no way for you yourself to know that there is no there there.
> 
> Why not admit it and stop deceiving yourself?
Click to expand...

The people who are pushing have admitted to it.  I have no need to speak for everyone.  You can see it in their eyes and in the voracious manner in which they dive after every little tidbit only to turn away to the next when that one turns out to be nothing.

One thing is for certain.  The US news media should be forced to file as 501(c)4 political entities.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

Darkwind, post: 17634843 





Darkwind said:


> I have no need to speak for everyone.




Why did you speak for everyone then? You backup explanation us very goofy.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

Darkwind, post: 17634843 





Darkwind said:


> You can see it in their eyes and in the voracious manner in which they dive after every little tidbit only to turn away to the next when that one turns out to be nothing



Which ones have turned out to be nothing? The investigations have not concluded.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

Darkwind, post: 17634843 





Darkwind said:


> One thing is for certain. The US news media should be forced to file as 501(c)4 political entities



What will that accomplish?


----------



## OldLady

Darkwind said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...influenced the election, or that Trump colluded with the Russians in influencing the election.
> 
> 
> 
> Constanze Stelzenmüller, a German at the Brookings Institute testified Wednesday before the Senate Intelligence Committee on Russian influence on the 2016 election.  She said (paraphrasing):
> We use paper ballots and have hardened security for the systems tallying the vote.  We have consensus that the Russians do not interfere with the actual vote tally.   *What the Russians are trying to do is hack our brains.*  Influence our political perspectives using fake news and propaganda.
> 
> That is exactly what the Russians did in America in 2016.  We should give a damn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds very like CNN, MSNBC, ABC, NBC, CBS, and a handful of Rags pretending to be newspapers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ? It was testimony before the Intelligence Committee 6/28 that I watched this morning on CSPAN.  Straight from the horse's mouth.  I happen to agree with her.  That is the most important affect the Russians have meddling with any election.
> I don't see how you can filter that through a political prism.  Honest, I don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let Me try this again.
> 
> The media in this country is trying to influence the 2018 elections.  What they are doing is no different than what the Russians have done.  So, if you think it was wrong for Rusisa to do this, then you must think it is wrong for the media to do this.
Click to expand...

If our media is American, no, I don't think it is the same as Russia doing it.  The American media may want a more liberal voice in Washington.  That is what it is.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Camp said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...influenced the election, or that Trump colluded with the Russians in influencing the election.
> 
> 
> 
> What credentials or experience do you have to indicate you would recognize evidence if it were shown to you? Evidence is often circumstantial and often a matter of subjective opinion. That is how you are able to deny or ignore evidence that is presented as a response to your inquiries.
> Individuals connected to trump lied about contacts with Russian officials and contacts, even to the point of signing and submitting national security applications. That is evidence, but what you are looking for is a smoking gun, so you reject this evidence.
Click to expand...

Did Putin make you vote Trump?


----------



## OldLady

toobfreak said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I and every other human on this planet IS affected by the information they take in.  .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Lady, I like you.  We often don't agree but I enjoy your POV nevertheless.  But you greatly underestimate me.  A Lilly grows in the pond but is yet not soiled by what it touches.  Just because info is out there of all kinds does not mean all of it affects me.  I am about the hardest person on the planet to sell anything to.  I have a BS alarm about a mile wide.  No Russians have influenced my thinking unless they made a valid point.
Click to expand...

Good.  A healthy dose of skepticism, especially when confronted with a guy in a suit, is a good thing.  I do think we all were exposed to Russian attempts anyway.


----------



## Care4all

Defiant1 said:


> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> What credentials or experience do you have to indicate you would recognize evidence if it were shown to you? Evidence is often circumstantial and often a matter of subjective opinion. That is how you are able to deny or ignore evidence that is presented as a response to your inquiries.
> Individuals connected to trump lied about contacts with Russian officials and contacts, even to the point of signing and submitting national security applications. That is evidence, but what you are looking for is a smoking gun, so you reject this evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> My credentials are not the issue, your lack of evidence is the issue.  And I note you have not provided me with a link to back up what you say.  Surely, you must have something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just gave you something and as predicted, you go into denial and play stupid mode. Do you really need a link to show that trump associated got caught hiding meetings with Russian contacts? It's been front page news for months and the trump associates have admitted the contacts.
> Your response indicates you are not serious or seeking an honest discussion. You obviously prefer a circle jerk kind of trash talking game with others who will agree with your opinions. Another truth bashing thread for the poorly informed and.or brainwashed cult of trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So someone talked to a Russian.  Then what happened?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then they fucked up our election and we got stuck with the orange shit-gibbon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no proof the Russians did anything illegal in our election.
Click to expand...

really?  how do you know that?  who told you that and why do you believe them?


----------



## OldLady

Darkwind said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind, post: 17634632
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> The media in this country is trying to influence the 2018 elections.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are reporting facts, and opinion about those facts. They are reporting what Russia did as it is learned from intelligence and law enforcement.  They are reporting what Trump and Trump's team did and didn't do and says.
> 
> If it influences the next election so be it. That is why we need a free press.
> 
> Sorry if you want a Trump press and that's it. We know where that leads.
> 
> You are a dark wind a blowin'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I want an honest press.  We've seen proof that these so-called media outlets are nothing more than employees of the Democrat party and their ideology.  To top it all off, the information provided by WikiLeaks has been never been denied or disproven.   So, who is actually telling the truth?
> 
> There is no 'there' there with the Russian collusion thing, we all know it.  The fact that Russia provided information on a candidate in the US election is no different than an British newspaper reporting information on a candidate in a US election.
> 
> Interfering with our election can ONLY be done by changing a vote that has already been cast.   Since we know that never happened, they have nothing.
> 
> Unless you want to say that information and the truth are the enemies of our system of governance.
Click to expand...

Are you trying to tell me that Russia is providing us with information and the truth in order to "help" us with chosing our leaders?
I believe you're wrong.  They want to help themselves, and distance us from NATO and Europe as much as possible, so that Russia can go in and turn half of Europe back into Russian satellites.  Like the old days.


----------



## Darkwind

OldLady said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind, post: 17634632
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> The media in this country is trying to influence the 2018 elections.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are reporting facts, and opinion about those facts. They are reporting what Russia did as it is learned from intelligence and law enforcement.  They are reporting what Trump and Trump's team did and didn't do and says.
> 
> If it influences the next election so be it. That is why we need a free press.
> 
> Sorry if you want a Trump press and that's it. We know where that leads.
> 
> You are a dark wind a blowin'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I want an honest press.  We've seen proof that these so-called media outlets are nothing more than employees of the Democrat party and their ideology.  To top it all off, the information provided by WikiLeaks has been never been denied or disproven.   So, who is actually telling the truth?
> 
> There is no 'there' there with the Russian collusion thing, we all know it.  The fact that Russia provided information on a candidate in the US election is no different than an British newspaper reporting information on a candidate in a US election.
> 
> Interfering with our election can ONLY be done by changing a vote that has already been cast.   Since we know that never happened, they have nothing.
> 
> Unless you want to say that information and the truth are the enemies of our system of governance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you trying to tell me that Russia is providing us with information and the truth in order to "help" us with chosing our leaders?
> I believe you're wrong.  They want to help themselves, and distance us from NATO and Europe as much as possible, so that Russia can go in and turn half of Europe back into Russian satellites.  Like the old days.
Click to expand...

Help us?  No.  But they have provided us with some truth.  A truth that OUR media would never have exposed about Clinton or the DNC.  

I don't think that a number or prominent news outlets in this country deserve protections under the 'media' clause of the First Amendment.  They should be held to the same liability for their dishonesty that political action committees are held to.  I, in fact, think they should register as PAC's and be subject to the same laws that PAC's are subject too.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

Darkwind said:


> A truth that OUR media would never have exposed about Clinton or the DNC.



What 'truth' was that during the 2016 Presudential election?


----------



## Care4all

interesting read from a law professor on what laws may have been broken and why the investigation became a criminal investigation instead of just a counter intelligence investigation.

Did Trump’s Russia link break campaign finance laws?


----------



## The Professor

ClosedCaption said:


> The Professor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Russia did not “hack” our voting machines .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Professor said:
> 
> 
> 
> They did apparently hack into computers (that's easy to do) but
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See that double talk.  They didn't hack but they did hack.
Click to expand...


No double talk on my part, funny man. I said they didn't hack the voting machines but they did hack computers. If you see double talk in what I said you need therapy. You either have serious psychological problems or your reading comprehension and reasoning skills are woefully inadequate. Don't try to go one-on-one with me you mental midget. You are not in my league.

Now, since you offered no defense to what I said about you I will reasonably assume that you have nothing to offer.


----------



## Pete7469

Blackrook said:


> Well, if I was a forum moderator, I think I would have conversation with the admin and other moderators to have all Trump-Russia threads put in the Conspiracy Theory section, because so far, that's all it is.



That's actually something that could be voted on.


----------



## rightwinger

As soon as someone explains why Trump representatives were meeting with the Russians while hacked information was being released we can end this investigation




.


----------



## radical right

Darkwind said:


> The *media in this country *is trying to influence the 2018 elections.  What they are doing is n*o different than what the Russians have done. * So, if you think it was wrong for Rusisa to do this, then you must think it is wrong for the media to do this.



There's a difference between US speech and foreign speech.


----------



## bodecea

bear513 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...influenced the election, or that Trump colluded with the Russians in influencing the election.
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting for the investigation...aren't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 136496
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

What position is it we switched?.....I know what Con-servatives like to pretend.


----------



## oreo

Old Yeller said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Russia helped Trump win the election, please explain what they're getting for their help.
> 
> Hillary Clinton took a bribe from the Russians and they gained a huge pile of uranium.
> 
> Cash Flowed to Clinton Foundation Amid Russian Uranium Deal
> 
> Wouldn't the Russians have preferred Hillary, since they already had a great working relationship?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't  the FOX News Facebook page.--if you're going to make claims like that--get a verifiable trusted link to go along with it, as was done for all the evidence you have been asking for that was given to you on* post # 19 *on this thread.
> 
> _This is not about Hillary Clinton, this is about Trump._
> 
> _Partisan politics often leads to seeing the truth, knowing the truth while still defending and promoting the lies.  Go back to post # 19 and try again._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post#19 was too "busy".  Go back and pull out top item and summarize it please.  If that is found useful then you can do next important peice.  Pareto it pls.
Click to expand...




Old Yeller said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Russia helped Trump win the election, please explain what they're getting for their help.
> 
> Hillary Clinton took a bribe from the Russians and they gained a huge pile of uranium.
> 
> Cash Flowed to Clinton Foundation Amid Russian Uranium Deal
> 
> Wouldn't the Russians have preferred Hillary, since they already had a great working relationship?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't  the FOX News Facebook page.--if you're going to make claims like that--get a verifiable trusted link to go along with it, as was done for all the evidence you have been asking for that was given to you on* post # 19 *on this thread.
> 
> _This is not about Hillary Clinton, this is about Trump._
> 
> _Partisan politics often leads to seeing the truth, knowing the truth while still defending and promoting the lies.  Go back to post # 19 and try again._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Post#19 was too "busy".  Go back and pull out top item and summarize it please.  If that is found useful then you can do next important peice.  Pareto it pls.
Click to expand...



No I am not going to parse post # 19.  It is in chronological order as to what has been going on for the last many months, and it is currently up to date.  

It's not my problem that we've got a lot of new members on this board that haven't been paying any attention for the last several months or since Trump was inaugurated & or have been glued to right wing talk show hosts & other off brand news sites that haven't been reporting this information.


----------



## radical right

The Professor said:


> No double talk on my part, funny man. I said they didn't hack the voting machines but they did hack computers. If you see double talk in what I said you need therapy. You either have serious psychological problems or your reading comprehension and reasoning skills are woefully inadequate. .



You should have said the voter interfaces,and vote tabulators.  The russians may have hacked the voter registration verification computers.


----------



## The Professor

radical right said:


> The Professor said:
> 
> 
> 
> No double talk on my part, funny man. I said they didn't hack the voting machines but they did hack computers. If you see double talk in what I said you need therapy. You either have serious psychological problems or your reading comprehension and reasoning skills are woefully inadequate. .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should have said the voter interfaces,and vote tabulators.  The russians may have hacked the voter registration verification computers.
Click to expand...


Hey, I never said I was perfect.


----------



## radical right

The Professor said:


> Hey, I never said I was perfect.



 But you did claim:



The Professor said:


> Don't try to go one-on-one with me you mental midget. You are not in my league.
> .


----------



## Old Yeller

Obama set up contact with Iran, death to America.  Sent them pallets of cash (in secret) but got caught.  Snake Jarret brought into WH.

Trump tries to work with an ally.  Obama is good,  Trump is bad? Leftist goons lap it up like Mothers' milk.  Oh please Wolfe Blitzer, may I have some more........hmmmm hmmmm good.  feed me Jake....feed me.

Stupid lying DemWit Comey works on "Russia" for almost a year?  A year!  Now this new guy will start again? Can't re-use Comey crap and wrap it up quickly?  correct? 

Only in GOVT can anything so ridiculous be allowed to occur.  Well maybe in the liberal lying courts?


----------



## toobfreak

NotfooledbyW said:


> That fellow looking into this has denied what you have written to be untrue.



No he hasn't!  Where do you get that bull?  He was just on TV two nights ago talking all about it!  I wish I had written down his name so maybe I could link you to something on the web to look up!


----------



## rightwinger

Old Yeller said:


> Obama set up contact with Iran, death to America.  Sent them pallets of cash (in secret) but got caught.  Snake Jarret brought into WH.
> 
> Trump tries to work with an ally.  Obama is good,  Trump is bad? Leftist goons lap it up like Mothers' milk.  Oh please Wolfe Blitzer, may I have some more........hmmmm hmmmm good.  feed me Jake....feed me.
> 
> Stupid lying DemWit Comey works on "Russia" for almost a year?  A year!  Now this new guy will start again? Can't re-use Comey crap and wrap it up quickly?  correct?
> 
> Only in GOVT can anything so ridiculous be allowed to occur.  Well maybe in the liberal lying courts?


At a time Trump was benefitting from hacked Emails from the Russians.....why were key Trump aides meeting with the Russians?


----------



## danielpalos

Blackrook said:


> Well, if I was a forum moderator, I think I would have conversation with the admin and other moderators to have all Trump-Russia threads put in the Conspiracy Theory section, because so far, that's all it is.


It is the right wing that insists, illegals voted.  If, illegals voted, then the right wing must prove they all voted blue and not red.  Low population red States can be more "easily influenced" by illegal voters.


----------



## danielpalos

MordechaiGoodbud said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...influenced the election, or that Trump colluded with the Russians in influencing the election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read this shithead--
> 
> Russian interference in the 2016 United States elections - Wikipedia
> 
> Instead of asking a stupid question, why not try some research on your own.
Click to expand...

The right wing didn't get if from Wikileaks.


----------



## The Professor

radical right said:


> The Professor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, I never said I was perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you did claim:
> 
> 
> 
> The Professor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't try to go one-on-one with me you mental midget. You are not in my league.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


What you said has absolutely nothing to do with the issues discussed which were: Did Donald Trump collude with Russia to influence the election and did Russia hack the voting machines. You are just is intellectually disoriented and confused as CLOSEDCAPTION. He is not in my league and neither are you. I have always admitted that I am not the brightest bulb in the chandelier but you, my unenlightened adversary, have the intellectual luminosity of a single flickering birthday candle.

If you really believe that that what I said about CLOSED CAPTION is equivalent to me saying I was perfect, then you are a board certified USDA approved idiot Do you want to go one-on-one with me? Please say yes. I assure you that everyone on the USMB will be entertained.

I am primed and ready to engage you in debate. I am a 77-year old man with an MBA and JD (that's a doctorate in law). My refrigerator and pantry are fully stocked; all my bills are current; I have more $100,000 in cash for emergencies, my grass is freshly mowed and neither I my wife nor I have significant medial problems, Frankly, I am a tad bored and I look forward to the prospect of exposing you for the ignorant, arrogant asshole that you are.

C'mon, don't be a pussy. Let's get it on. Let's see what you got.


----------



## The Professor

Old Yeller said:


> Obama set up contact with Iran, death to America.  Sent them pallets of cash (in secret) but got caught.  Snake Jarret brought into WH.
> 
> Trump tries to work with an ally.  Obama is good,  Trump is bad? Leftist goons lap it up like Mothers' milk.  Oh please Wolfe Blitzer, may I have some more........hmmmm hmmmm good.  feed me Jake....feed me.
> 
> Stupid lying DemWit Comey works on "Russia" for almost a year?  A year!  Now this new guy will start again? Can't re-use Comey crap and wrap it up quickly?  correct?
> 
> Only in GOVT can anything so ridiculous be allowed to occur.  Well maybe in the liberal lying courts?


 
Great post.  I  have no problem with those fools as long as they were not allowed to vote and couldn't reproduce.


----------



## Old Yeller

rightwinger said:


> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama set up contact with Iran, death to America.  Sent them pallets of cash (in secret) but got caught.  Snake Jarret brought into WH.
> 
> Trump tries to work with an ally.  Obama is good,  Trump is bad? Leftist goons lap it up like Mothers' milk.  Oh please Wolfe Blitzer, may I have some more........hmmmm hmmmm good.  feed me Jake....feed me.
> 
> Stupid lying DemWit Comey works on "Russia" for almost a year?  A year!  Now this new guy will start again? Can't re-use Comey crap and wrap it up quickly?  correct?
> 
> Only in GOVT can anything so ridiculous be allowed to occur.  Well maybe in the liberal lying courts?
> 
> 
> 
> At a time Trump was benefitting from hacked Emails from the Russians.....why were key Trump aides meeting with the Russians?
Click to expand...





rightwinger said:


> At a time Trump was benefitting from hacked Emails from the Russians.....why were key Trump aides meeting with the Russians?



I tried to find some stuff for you in WikiLeaks massive email storage but PC crashed.  First off there were several "events".  Campaign Manager Podesta logged into an online box query.....They copied his email.  The DNC was hacked or leaked.  No one knows?   

WikiLeaks catalogged and published as many of these emails as they felt like doing.  Maybe they have more? Holding a Trump card so to speak.  I don't know and you don't know either.  How this has anything to do with "Russia" is not clear at this time.  Seth Rich is more likely the DNC leaker.  Podesta got tricked.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

toobfreak, post: 17635934 





toobfreak said:


> No he hasn't! Where do you get that bull? He was just on TV two nights ago talking all about it! I wish I had written down his name so maybe I could link you to something on the web to look up!



His name is Kobach. I posted what he said Friday night on MSNBC.

He said it on live TV. Do you think MSNBC put an impersonator on TV and Kobach has not yet set the record straight.

Watch it live yourself.

Kris Kobach on Voter-Fraud Panel: 'Why Not Look at The Data'

". Appearing on MSNBC Friday, Kobach, who has a history of stoking fears about voter fraud, said the purpose of the panel wasn’t to confirm Trump’s unsubstantiated claim that millions voted illegally in the 2016 election. Kobach said Friday “we may never know” if that’s true."


----------



## NotfooledbyW

Old Yeller, post: 17635876 





Old Yeller said:


> Obama set up contact with Iran, death to America. Sent them pallets of cash (in secret) but got caught. Snake Jarret brought into WH.



That Trump lie has been debunked over and over again.

Was Obama's $400 million payment to Iran 'ransom'?


----------



## Jantje_Smit

NotfooledbyW said:


> Talk about tinfoil hats "Deep State"
> 
> That's nutjob talk for sure. thanks for pointing it out to those here wearing tinfoil hats their entire adult lives.



Yeah, it's insane to think that all those bureaucrats of the CIA/FBI/NASA, 'think' tanks, corporate puppets in congress etc. are anything other than loyal patriots, just executing the democratic wishes of the people....


----------



## WheelieAddict

Why worry about articles or what people say? If trump and the republicans are clean there should be no worries about the investigations.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

Jantje_Smit said:


> Yeah, it's insane to think that all those bureaucrats of the CIA/FBI/NASA, 'think' tanks, corporate puppets in congress etc. are anything other than loyal patriots, just executing the democratic wishes of the people....



What democratic wishes of the people are you talking about? Is it the democratic wish of the people to have Russia freely decide who our President should be and have a President make decisions in Russia's interest?


----------



## NotfooledbyW

The Professor, post: 17636350 





The Professor said:


> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama set up contact with Iran, death to America.  Sent them pallets of cash (in secret) but got caught.  Snake Jarret brought into WH.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great post.
Click to expand...


You are above no one on this post since you call a debunked outright Trump lie and RW MYTH. Too bad you didn't take Marine Corp honor into your advanced years. 

Guess you can be forgiven since it could be a memory thing. 

That was Iran's cash and it was delivered the way their cash has been delivered before. In Non US Currencies. 

Lying about a Commander in Chief is dishonorable.


----------



## Jantje_Smit

NotfooledbyW said:


> What democratic wishes of the people are you talking about? Is it the democratic wish of the people to have Russia freely decide who our President should be and have a President make decisions in Russia's interest?



Sorry, I forgot that muricans don't do irony or sarcasm

But is it the democratic wish of the people to invade oil rich countries/orchestrate regime changes and drone people to death all over the planet? Is it a democratic wish to pi$$ off the only other country with thousands of nukes? Is it a democratic wish to have your emails read by orwellian spy agencies? etc. etc.

You don't believe in a so called deep state acting out it's own agenda so it must be the will of the people, right?


----------



## NotfooledbyW

Jantje_Smit said:


> Sorry, I forgot that muricans don't do irony or sarcasm




I caught your Irony quite well. Then I asked you a question you do not appear prepared to answer. Your message was about America. 

And I can assure you the democratic wish of American people is not to be under the rule of Putin as you either are or want us to be.


----------



## The Professor

radical right said:


> The Professor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, I never said I was perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you did claim:
> 
> 
> 
> The Professor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't try to go one-on-one with me you mental midget. You are not in my league.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


If you really believe that that what I said about CLOSED CAPTION is equivalent to me saying I was perfect, then you are a board certified, USDA approved idiot Do you want to go one-on-one with me? Please say yes. I assure you that everyone on the USMB will be entertained.

I am primed and ready to engage you in debate. I am a 77-year old man with an MBA and JD (that's a doctorate in law). I am retired, my refrigerator and pantry are fully stocked; all my bills are current; my house and cars are in good repair, I have more $100,000 in cash for emergencies, my grass is freshly mowed and neither my wife nor I have significant medial problems. Frankly, I am a tad bored and I look forward to the prospect of exposing you for the ignorant, arrogant asshole that you are.

C'mon, don't be a pussy. Let's get it on. Let's see what you got. Question: Do you want to meet me in the bull ring to discuss this issue or are you as cowardly as you are ignorant?

For your pre-debate warm-up, I suggest you look up the word “perfect.” One does not suggest he is perfect by merely saying he is smarter than another person. Anyone with a few dozen fully functioning brain cells knows that. Everyone I have encountered in my lifetime knows that.... except you. Every inhabitant of this planet, including your unenlightened ass, believes they are superior to at least one other person. Do you feel that makes you perfect? While it's true that I am much more knowledgeable than either you or CLOSEDCAPTION, I fully acknowledge that knowing more than you two does not make me a genius. Most people are a lot smarter than you two intellectually challenged dimwits.

Damn, this thread has brought out the intellectual lightweights.

PS: I apologize for the coarse language. You can take a man out of the Marine Corps but you can't take the Marine Corps out of the man.


NotfooledbyW said:


> The Professor, post: 17636350
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Professor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama set up contact with Iran, death to America.  Sent them pallets of cash (in secret) but got caught.  Snake Jarret brought into WH.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are above no one on this post since you call a debunked outright Trump lie and RW MYTH. Too bad you didn't take Marine Corp honor into your advanced years.
> 
> Guess you can be forgiven since it could be a memory thing.
> 
> That was Iran's cash and it was delivered the way their cash has been delivered before. In Non US Currencies.
> 
> Lying about a Commander in Chief is dishonorable.
Click to expand...


Not worth a response.


----------



## Jantje_Smit

NotfooledbyW said:


> I caught your Irony quite well. Then I asked you a question you do not appear prepared to answer. Your message was about America.
> 
> And I can assure you the democratic wish of American people is not to be under the rule of Putin as you either are or want us to be.



You don't seem to be prepared to answer my question either

I already said that this 'under the rule of Putin' bull$hit is just the deep state propaganda, you don't believe in the deep state so where do you think it's coming from?

Obviously it doesn't come from any evidence because if there was any the MSM would be screaming about it 24/7


----------



## NotfooledbyW

Jantje_Smit, post: 17637410,





Jantje_Smit said:


> But is it the democratic wish of the people to invade oil rich countries/orchestrate regime changes and drone people to death all over the planet? Is it a democratic wish to pi$$ off the only other country with thousands of nukes? Is it a democratic wish to have your emails read by orwellian spy agencies? etc. etc.




My opposition to the invasion of Iraq is well documented on this type of medium since prior to it being wrongly started.

Unfortunately it was the democratic wish in our electoral college system and a Supreme Court decision to place liars Bush and Cheney in the White House. I am certain Gore would not have made that call even after the 9/11/01 terrorist attacks.

In 2000 I went with my wife and her father in Tver Russia where they cast their vote for Putin. My wife has been here since one year prior to the 9/11/01 attack. We live close to Dulles Airport and we were apart that morning and my new wife from Russia was near the Pentagon. Cell Phone activity was lost.

It was not a pleasant experience but nothing like those killed and injured and sickened on that day.

Regarding Bush's decision to invade Iraq I agreed fully with two leaders who told Bush not to do it. They are State Senator Obama and President Putin. 

You must be aware that our current Republican President did not oppose the invasion of Iraq until after it was too late.

Senator Clinton at the time just before the invasion publically requested that Bush allow the UN inspectors be given more time. That was the majority view among Americans nearly 6 out of 10 mostly Democrats.

I have never voted for a Republican and never will.

On the 2008 Georgian attack on Russian people and soldiers in South Ossetia, my wife helped me translate Moscow TV on what was really going on. My wish at that time was for Putin to send his tanks all the way Sakaasvilli's Presidential residence and wait for the coward NYC lawyer to come home then detain him.

On Crimea Annexation to Russia - absolutely the right move and Putin handled it near perfectly without all but I believe one incident where blood was shed.

On Donbass - mixed emotions.

On Syria - Putin has disgraced his image siding so solidly behind mass murderer, genocidal Assad.

On interfering with our election. It is absolutely unacceptable.

So Is it a Russian democratic/kleptocracy wish to pi$$ off the only other country with thousands of nukes?

That goes two ways you know.

We are not droning people to death all over the planet. Do you have a better way of killing terrorists in lawless regions of the world such as the Afghanistan/Pakistan border. Do you appreciate that thousands of NATO Alliance lives have been lost ridding Russia's underbelly of the threat of terrorist and Taliban instability.

I have not studied the Chechen war fully but I do know the anti Russian elements there were treated with kid gloves.


No to having private lawful emails read by any nation's spy agencies.

Reason to believe terrorist activity is there - hell yes, read them.


Any further questions.

Proud to be a Democrat in a proud and strong and stable democratic nation. So is my wife.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

Jantje_Smit said:


> already said that this 'under the rule of Putin' bull$hit is just the deep state propaganda, you



My wife's father and brother live in Russia. We know what's going on long before we ever heard the term 'deep state'. 

Your state is obviously very shallow. Putin is among the richest men in the world now. We heard about the rock dancing arena Putin built for his daughter. Is that a US deep state lie too?

I read much foreign news so we are not limited to gather information from wherever we want.


----------



## rightwinger

Old Yeller said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama set up contact with Iran, death to America.  Sent them pallets of cash (in secret) but got caught.  Snake Jarret brought into WH.
> 
> Trump tries to work with an ally.  Obama is good,  Trump is bad? Leftist goons lap it up like Mothers' milk.  Oh please Wolfe Blitzer, may I have some more........hmmmm hmmmm good.  feed me Jake....feed me.
> 
> Stupid lying DemWit Comey works on "Russia" for almost a year?  A year!  Now this new guy will start again? Can't re-use Comey crap and wrap it up quickly?  correct?
> 
> Only in GOVT can anything so ridiculous be allowed to occur.  Well maybe in the liberal lying courts?
> 
> 
> 
> At a time Trump was benefitting from hacked Emails from the Russians.....why were key Trump aides meeting with the Russians?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> At a time Trump was benefitting from hacked Emails from the Russians.....why were key Trump aides meeting with the Russians?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I tried to find some stuff for you in WikiLeaks massive email storage but PC crashed.  First off there were several "events".  Campaign Manager Podesta logged into an online box query.....They copied his email.  The DNC was hacked or leaked.  No one knows?
> 
> WikiLeaks catalogged and published as many of these emails as they felt like doing.  Maybe they have more? Holding a Trump card so to speak.  I don't know and you don't know either.  How this has anything to do with "Russia" is not clear at this time.  Seth Rich is more likely the DNC leaker.  Podesta got tricked.
Click to expand...

Nice try but nothing to do with WHY Trump aides were meeting with Russians at the time the leaks were released


----------



## NotfooledbyW

The Professor said:


> Not worth a response




Of course not. I understand Professor. Furthering Trump lies is not below you.

Farewell.


----------



## Jantje_Smit

NotfooledbyW said:


> Any further questions.



Yes, don't you find it just a bit odd that after months of whining about the vast Russian conspiracy not a shred of evidence has been presented?


----------



## NotfooledbyW

Jantje_Smit, post: 17637574 





Jantje_Smit said:


> Yes, don't you find it just a bit odd that after months of whining about the vast Russian conspiracy not a shred of evidence has been presented?



We don't know all of what the CIA and FBI have, but I measure the degree with which *Republican* Senators and Congressmen are stating the need for a thorough investigation as a sign that enough evidence exists that election meddling here and in Europe is a serious matter that must continue to be investigated for as long as it takes.


----------



## JoeB131

Blackrook said:


> ...influenced the election, or that Trump colluded with the Russians in influencing the election.



You're kidding, right? We just found out that a key trump supporter worked with the Flynn's to buy Hillary's missing emails from Russian hackers. 

Sucks to be you guys right now.


----------



## RealDave

Blackrook said:


> ...influenced the election, or that Trump colluded with the Russians in influencing the election.


I get it

I have to personally investigate the computer systems at election offices.  I have to personally investigate the Trump campaign.

Because according to dumbass you, our intel agency reports are not proof.

The fact that Trump campaign members held secret meetings & lied and meetings with the Russians should be ignored because the press is just fake news.

Yea.  Right.


----------



## Old Rocks

Blackrook said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...influenced the election, or that Trump colluded with the Russians in influencing the election.
> 
> 
> 
> What credentials or experience do you have to indicate you would recognize evidence if it were shown to you? Evidence is often circumstantial and often a matter of subjective opinion. That is how you are able to deny or ignore evidence that is presented as a response to your inquiries.
> Individuals connected to trump lied about contacts with Russian officials and contacts, even to the point of signing and submitting national security applications. That is evidence, but what you are looking for is a smoking gun, so you reject this evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My credentials are not the issue, your lack of evidence is the issue.  And I note you have not provided me with a link to back up what you say.  Surely, you must have something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just gave you something and as predicted, you go into denial and play stupid mode. Do you really need a link to show that trump associated got caught hiding meetings with Russian contacts? It's been front page news for months and the trump associates have admitted the contacts.
> Your response indicates you are not serious or seeking an honest discussion. You obviously prefer a circle jerk kind of trash talking game with others who will agree with your opinions. Another truth bashing thread for the poorly informed and.or brainwashed cult of trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So someone talked to a Russian.  Then what happened?
Click to expand...

That is what Mueller is tasked with finding out.


----------



## Jantje_Smit

NotfooledbyW said:


> We don't know all of what the CIA and FBI have, but I measure the degree with which *Republican* Senators and Congressmen are stating the need for a thorough investigation as a sign that enough evidence exists that election meddling here and in Europe is a serious matter that must continue to be investigated for as long as it takes.



"The degree with which *Republican* Senators and Congressmen are stating" is "a sign that enough evidence exists"??????

Really? I don't know how old you are but I for one certainly remember Saddam and his evil WMD that could be launched within 45 minutes

Now I don't like the orange clown in chief (except for the comedy he provides) but I like the thought of a deep state removing a (s)elected pretzeldent because he's an obstacle to their own agenda even less. But if you're really so upset about the possibility of other countries influencing the selections why not go after all the Israeli agents instead?


----------



## Old Rocks

Jantje_Smit said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any further questions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, don't you find it just a bit odd that after months of whining about the vast Russian conspiracy not a shred of evidence has been presented?
Click to expand...

What a fucking idiot and liar you are. Just the fact that so many in the fat senile old orange clown's administration lied about the contacts is evidence that something that they were uncomfortable with being found out was going on. And to lie about it on signed security forms, well, that constitutes a crime.


----------



## frigidweirdo

Blackrook said:


> ...influenced the election, or that Trump colluded with the Russians in influencing the election.



But the investigation hasn't finished yet, sometimes this sort of thing can take ages for people to find out the evidence.


----------



## rightwinger

What crime do we have so far

Flynn and Manafort (and others)dealing with the Russians and failing to disclose it on security forms

We have Kushner and others involved in financial dealing with a country under sanctions

Now, how does this impact Trump himself?

He may just be a paper leader unaware of what his key aides are involved in
If he was aware of their dealings, he can be criminally liable


----------



## Jantje_Smit

Old Rocks said:


> What a fucking idiot and liar you are. Just the fact that so many in the fat senile old orange clown's administration lied about the contacts is evidence that something that they were uncomfortable with being found out was going on. And to lie about it on signed security forms, well, that constitutes a crime.



Oh, I'm sure the orange twitter in chief and his $billionaire buddies have lots of crimes to hide but talking to Russians isn't evidence that the evil Putin stole Hillary's rightful crown


----------



## NotfooledbyW

Jantje_Smit, post: 17637692 





Jantje_Smit said:


> Really? I don't know how old you are but I for one certainly remember Saddam and his evil WMD that could be launched within 45 minutes




Too lazy to read my replies I see. That was a British claim.

Please get informed.

After three months of UN inspections there were no claims used to justify war such as that one since no evidence of WMD had been found by the inspectors at all.

*Revealed: the Iraqi colonel who told MI6 that Saddam could launch WMD within 45 ...*
The Telegraph › uk › ... › Iraq
Dec 7, 2003 - Revealed: the Iraqi colonel who told MI6 that Saddam could launch WMD within 45 minutes. By Con Coughlin. 12:01AM GMT ...


----------



## NotfooledbyW

Jantje_Smit, post: 17637737 





Jantje_Smit said:


> Oh, I'm sure the orange twitter in chief and his $billionaire buddies have lots of crimes to hide but talking to Russians isn't evidence that the evil Putin stole Hillary's rightful crown



Since you don't live here guessing you don't know that anti Trump Americans are not saying Putin stole the election for Trump. 

Attempted murder itself is a crime. Likewise foreign attempted interference in an an election  is an attack on our democracy. 

Russian democratic institutions are apparently not very precious as they are here.


----------



## Jantje_Smit

NotfooledbyW said:


> Too lazy to read my replies I see. That was a British claim.
> 
> Please get informed.
> 
> After three months of UN inspections there were no claims such as that since no evidence of WMD had been found by the inspectors.
> 
> *Revealed: the Iraqi colonel who told MI6 that Saddam could launch WMD within 45 ...*
> The Telegraph › uk › ... › Iraq
> Dec 7, 2003 - Revealed: the Iraqi colonel who told MI6 that Saddam could launch WMD within 45 minutes. By Con Coughlin. 12:01AM GMT ...



Too lazy to get the point I see

But if you don't like that one, remember the yellow cake, aluminium tubes, mobile labs etc.? Remember how all those upstanding senators cheered the propaganda on? No need for any evidence, it was a slam dunk

So why believe them now?


----------



## Jantje_Smit

NotfooledbyW said:


> Since you don't live here guessing you don't know that anti Trump Americans are not saying Putin stole the election for Trump.



I've been around 'discussing' american politics for a long time now (it's hobby I guess) and that's exactly what Hillary's brainwashed minions have been saying since the selections


> Attempted murder itself is a crime. Likewise foreign attempted interference in an an election  is an attack on our democracy.



You don't have a democracy comrade, just the illusion of one. Besides that, he point you keep avoiding is that there's less evidence of the vast Russian conspiracy than there was evidence of Saddam's WMD


> Russian democratic institutions are apparently not very precious as they are here.



Who cares, that would be a problem for the Russians themselves and they seem to be quite happy with Putin


----------



## easyt65

Russians hacked e-mails in an attempt, according to Democrats, to alter the 2016 elections.

By Comparison, This Is What The Democrats Did To TRY To Accomplish The Same Thing:

Rigged their primaries

Cheated during debates

Engaged in election fraud during their primaries

Protected a felon from going to jail just to keep her in the race

Allowed a felon, under multiple FBI investigations for crimes she DID commit, to stay in the race

Engaged in terrorism by threatening Electoral College Voters in an attempt to overturn the election results in Clinton's favor

Called for treasonous military coups

Called for the newly elected President's assassination

The former President and his administration illegally shared classified information, illegally unmasked Americans, and perpetrated felony Espionage in an attempt to undermine / overthrow the newly elected President

And snowflakes believe their fake news Russia interference is worse than what they did.

REMARKABLE!


----------



## NotfooledbyW

Jantje_Smit said:


> But if you don't like that one, remember the yellow cake, aluminium tubes, mobile labs etc.? Remember how all those upstanding senators cheered the propaganda on? No need for any evidence, it was a slam dunk



I got that your preceding point was a gross error. This one is equally invalid. Those beliefs were held by Senators when no Inspectors were in Iraq. By the time Bush decided to invade in March 2003 UN inspectors had debunked all three of your examples. 

None of those were used by Bush to justify the invasion. 

You need to pull your gun out of your holster before firing, you've shot yourself in the four times in a Row.


----------



## Jantje_Smit

NotfooledbyW said:


> I got that your preceding point was a gross error. This one is equally invalid. Those beliefs were held by Senators when no Inspectors were in Iraq. By the time Bush decided to invade in March 2003 UN inspectors had debunked all three of your examples.
> 
> None of those were used by Bush to justify the invasion.
> 
> You need to pull your gun out of your holster before firing, you've shot yourself in the four times in a Row.



Damn, you just keep ignoring the basic point, let's keep it simple

Why do you think the words of paid corporate puppets in your corrupt congress are evidence of anything?


----------



## rightwinger

easyt65 said:


> Russians hacked e-mails in an attempt, according to Democrats, to alter the 2016 elections.
> 
> By Comparison, This Is What The Democrats Did To TRY To Accomplish The Same Thing:
> 
> Rigged their primaries
> 
> Cheated during debates
> 
> Engaged in election fraud during their primaries
> 
> Protected a felon from going to jail just to keep her in the race
> 
> Allowed a felon, under multiple FBI investigations for crimes she DID commit, to stay in the race
> 
> Engaged in terrorism by threatening Electoral College Voters in an attempt to overturn the election results in Clinton's favor
> 
> Called for treasonous military coups
> 
> Called for the newly elected President's assassination
> 
> The former President and his administration illegally shared classified information, illegally unmasked Americans, and perpetrated felony Espionage in an attempt to undermine / overthrow the newly elected President
> 
> And snowflakes believe their fake news Russia interference is worse than what they did.
> 
> REMARKABLE!


Again another diversion from the subject of Trumps involvement with the Russians


----------



## easyt65

Not diversion, snowflake - TRUTH...REALITY.

A diversion is what the Fake News Trump-Russia Collusion story is, an attempt to distract from all the Democtats' crimes, subversion, sedition, and treason in attempting to steal what they could not win.


----------



## rightwinger

easyt65 said:


> Not diversion, snowflake - TRUTH...REALITY.
> 
> A diversion is what the Fake News Trump-Russia Collusion story is, an attempt to distract from all the Democtats' crimes, subversion, sedition, and treason in attempting to steal what they could not win.


Unrelated to the investigation of the Trump campaign


----------



## Old Yeller

rightwinger said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not diversion, snowflake - TRUTH...REALITY.
> 
> A diversion is what the Fake News Trump-Russia Collusion story is, an attempt to distract from all the Democtats' crimes, subversion, sedition, and treason in attempting to steal what they could not win.
> 
> 
> 
> Unrelated to the investigation of the Trump campaign
Click to expand...


All you keep saying is Trumps people meeting with Russians,  "talking points".  No link, just talk.  Is it illegal for private citizens to have meetings?

Look at the crap your Dims and MSM tried to hang on Sessions  (most honorable in DC).  Your track record indicates 100% unbelievability.


----------



## Cellblock2429

oreo said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...influenced the election, or that Trump colluded with the Russians in influencing the election.
> 
> 
> 
> What credentials or experience do you have to indicate you would recognize evidence if it were shown to you? Evidence is often circumstantial and often a matter of subjective opinion. That is how you are able to deny or ignore evidence that is presented as a response to your inquiries.
> Individuals connected to trump lied about contacts with Russian officials and contacts, even to the point of signing and submitting national security applications. That is evidence, but what you are looking for is a smoking gun, so you reject this evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My credentials are not the issue, your lack of evidence is the issue.  And I note you have not provided me with a link to back up what you say.  Surely, you must have something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just gave you something and as predicted, you go into denial and play stupid mode. Do you really need a link to show that trump associated got caught hiding meetings with Russian contacts? It's been front page news for months and the trump associates have admitted the contacts.
> Your response indicates you are not serious or seeking an honest discussion. You obviously prefer a circle jerk kind of trash talking game with others who will agree with your opinions. Another truth bashing thread for the poorly informed and.or brainwashed cult of trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So someone talked to a Russian.  Then what happened?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You'll have to spend a little more time than 2 seconds on post # 19 on this thread & you can watch video's and read links and get answers to every question.  No one is here to babysit you.
Click to expand...


/----- Dems demanded proof Slick Willie had sex with Monica. The blue dress was produced. Slick Willie was proven a liar. That's what he means by providing evidence of Russian collusion. Hope that helps. 


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## NotfooledbyW

Jantje_Smit, post: 17637778,  





Jantje_Smit said:


> I've been around 'discussing' american politics for a long time now (it's hobby I guess) and that's exactly what Hillary's brainwashed minions have been saying since the selections



You  are repeating US and Russian right wing propaganda of very common unintelligent variety? That is not 'discussing' that is parroting something. Not a robot, but close.


----------



## rightwinger

Old Yeller said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not diversion, snowflake - TRUTH...REALITY.
> 
> A diversion is what the Fake News Trump-Russia Collusion story is, an attempt to distract from all the Democtats' crimes, subversion, sedition, and treason in attempting to steal what they could not win.
> 
> 
> 
> Unrelated to the investigation of the Trump campaign
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All you keep saying is Trumps people meeting with Russians,  "talking points".  No link, just talk.  Is it illegal for private citizens to have meetings?
> 
> Look at the crap your Dims and MSM tried to hang on Sessions  (most honorable in DC).  Your track record indicates 100% unbelievability.
Click to expand...

Of course it is not illegal for private citizens to meet with Russians

But when the Russians are breaking our laws to help the Trump campaign and top representatives of Trumps campaign are meeting with the Russians while they are leaking information........it is what is known as "suspicious"

Now, if Trump would only explain what they were meeting about....those suspicions would go away


----------



## Camp

rightwinger said:


> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not diversion, snowflake - TRUTH...REALITY.
> 
> A diversion is what the Fake News Trump-Russia Collusion story is, an attempt to distract from all the Democtats' crimes, subversion, sedition, and treason in attempting to steal what they could not win.
> 
> 
> 
> Unrelated to the investigation of the Trump campaign
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All you keep saying is Trumps people meeting with Russians,  "talking points".  No link, just talk.  Is it illegal for private citizens to have meetings?
> 
> Look at the crap your Dims and MSM tried to hang on Sessions  (most honorable in DC).  Your track record indicates 100% unbelievability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course it is not illegal for private citizens to meet with Russians
> 
> But when the Russians are breaking our laws to help the Trump campaign and top representatives of Trumps campaign are meeting with the Russians while they are leaking information........it is what is known as "suspicious"
> 
> Now, if Trump would only explain what they were meeting about....those suspicions would go away
Click to expand...

Sessions was not a private citizen when he met with Russians, nor is anyone else with official capacity with the government or a Presidential campaign. Lobbyist are required to register and some are required to register as agents. Flynn failed to register as a foreign agent. That is why he has registered "retroactively". Technically, Flynn has admitted to being a secret foreign agent. Let that sink in when discussing the legality of an American meeting with Russians. Flynn has admitted, by registering retroactively as a foreign agent, that he was a secret foreign agent.


----------



## EnterSandman




----------



## rightwinger

Camp said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not diversion, snowflake - TRUTH...REALITY.
> 
> A diversion is what the Fake News Trump-Russia Collusion story is, an attempt to distract from all the Democtats' crimes, subversion, sedition, and treason in attempting to steal what they could not win.
> 
> 
> 
> Unrelated to the investigation of the Trump campaign
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All you keep saying is Trumps people meeting with Russians,  "talking points".  No link, just talk.  Is it illegal for private citizens to have meetings?
> 
> Look at the crap your Dims and MSM tried to hang on Sessions  (most honorable in DC).  Your track record indicates 100% unbelievability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course it is not illegal for private citizens to meet with Russians
> 
> But when the Russians are breaking our laws to help the Trump campaign and top representatives of Trumps campaign are meeting with the Russians while they are leaking information........it is what is known as "suspicious"
> 
> Now, if Trump would only explain what they were meeting about....those suspicions would go away
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sessions was not a private citizen when he met with Russians, nor is anyone else with official capacity with the government or a Presidential campaign. Lobbyist are required to register and some are required to register as agents. Flynn failed to register as a foreign agent. That is why he has registered "retroactively". Technically, Flynn has admitted to being a secret foreign agent. Let that sink in when discussing the legality of an American meeting with Russians. Flynn has admitted, by registering retroactively as a foreign agent, that he was a secret foreign agent.
Click to expand...


Now Trump is going to claim dumb

He did not have any idea what his top staff was up to. He is the type of manager who likes to be kept in the dark


----------



## toobfreak

NotfooledbyW said:


> toobfreak, post: 17635934
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> No he hasn't! Where do you get that bull? He was just on TV two nights ago talking all about it! I wish I had written down his name so maybe I could link you to something on the web to look up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His name is Kobach. I posted what he said Friday night on MSNBC.
> 
> He said it on live TV. Do you think MSNBC put an impersonator on TV and Kobach has not yet set the record straight.
> 
> Watch it live yourself.
> 
> Kris Kobach on Voter-Fraud Panel: 'Why Not Look at The Data'
> 
> ". Appearing on MSNBC Friday, Kobach, who has a history of stoking fears about voter fraud, said the purpose of the panel wasn’t to confirm Trump’s unsubstantiated claim that millions voted illegally in the 2016 election. Kobach said Friday “we may never know” if that’s true."
Click to expand...


That's the right guy, but I never said ANYTHING about his acting to confirm or deny Trump's claims!  Though he might accomplish that indirectly.  DO YOU HAVE A READING PROBLEM?  Or is it all just MENTAL?  He confirmed what I said he said, he is looking to get voter data to put up against the federal registry to see if there is any errors in the voter data, any dead people, any illegals, any inconsistencies to TEST just how good our voter data really is, whether it has been compromised, whether it is sound as a rock.  All he is asking for is the public information to do what has been done a long time ago, to get to the TRUTH about what the democrats have been charging, accusing, denying, as to whether our voter database is ACCURATE, INACCURATE, COMPROMISED, SOUND, or whatever.

So why are so many people putting up a fight to find out???  Every american, every party, every state should be overjoyed to get this matter resolved, especially in light of all the accusations, and I hope this guy forces by law, digs, does whatever he has to do to get to the real truth.

I'd bet dollars to donuts that it turns out the democrats are hiding something HUGE.  TIME TO FIND OUT.  JUST ONCE, I'd like to see this country actually do something, and cooperate in getting it done, quickly, cheaply, efficiently, especially something so simple and basic as doing parity verification on our voter logs, instead of spending years in court fighting it every which way to Tuesday.

WHEN WILL THE UNITED STATES START ACTING LIKE ONE NATION WITH ONE SET OF COMMON GOALS???


----------



## toobfreak

NotfooledbyW said:


> Is it the democratic wish of the people to have Russia freely decide who our President should be and have a President make decisions in Russia's interest?




Wow, imagine that.  Another flaming jackass idiot who is either a total partisan political hack or a 100% obtuse bullshit idiot on the board.  And ironically, fooled by EVERYTHING while claiming not fooled by anything.  You make the fantastic leap to claiming that Russia is deciding our elections now without a whit of evidence ANYWHERE all the while Obama himself laughed at the idea just a few months ago.   All Russia has done is TRY to get into databases, maybe put some shit out there, the same things they have done for many years,  so if Russia determined THIS election,. then Russia determined both of Obama's elections, both of Bush's election, both of Clinton's elections--- ---where do you want to go with this, moron?

And have the President make decisions in Russia's interests?  WHICH ONES?  Name the decisions Trump has made in Russia's interests?  NAME ONE???  Then I will give you a LONG list of decisions that Obama and Hillary DID DO in Russia's interests, including catching Obama on microphone TALKING ABOUT IT.  Remember?

Of course you don't.

Of course you will claim something 180° opposite of know fact.  You are what is known in the vernacular as a USEFUL IDIOT, a PLANT by the party, working cheaply, probably for free, stupid, brainwashed, plug full of bullshit sent out to try to infiltrate and spread around tying up message boards everywhere.  Good thing I'm not the AG Sessions, I would label you guilty of sedition, a federal crime, hunt you down and lock you away as a danger to yourself and your country (if you even are a real person and legal citizen).


----------



## toobfreak

rightwinger said:


> He is the type of manager who likes to be kept in the dark



You are the type of pernicious pinhead who can be counted on to say the exact opposite of long-established factual truth 100% of the time, never aware of what an idiot you actually make yourself out to be.


----------



## rightwinger

toobfreak said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is the type of manager who likes to be kept in the dark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are the type of pernicious pinhead who can be counted on to say the exact opposite of long-established factual truth 100% of the time, never aware of what an idiot you actually make yourself out to be.
Click to expand...

How else do you explain Trump not being aware that his top advisors were meeting with Russia at the time the emails were being leaked

Didn't Trump know it could look suspicious?


----------



## oreo

If you want to read links & watch video's of all the evidence that Robert Mueller is looking at--just go back to Page 2--post # 19 on this thread.  It's in chronological order and is up to date.


----------



## toobfreak

easyt65 said:


> Russians hacked e-mails in an attempt, according to Democrats, to alter the 2016 elections.
> 
> By Comparison, This Is What The Democrats Did To TRY To Accomplish The Same Thing:
> 
> Rigged their primaries
> 
> Cheated during debates
> 
> Engaged in election fraud during their primaries
> 
> Protected a felon from going to jail just to keep her in the race
> 
> Allowed a felon, under multiple FBI investigations for crimes she DID commit, to stay in the race
> 
> Engaged in terrorism by threatening Electoral College Voters in an attempt to overturn the election results in Clinton's favor
> 
> Called for treasonous military coups
> 
> Called for the newly elected President's assassination
> 
> The former President and his administration illegally shared classified information, illegally unmasked Americans, and perpetrated felony Espionage in an attempt to undermine / overthrow the newly elected President
> 
> And snowflakes believe their fake news Russia interference is worse than what they did.
> 
> REMARKABLE!


*
BEST POST EVER!   BEARS REPEATING:

Democrats on 2016 election:*

*1).  Rigged their primaries
2).  Cheated during debates
3).  Engaged in election fraud during their primaries
4).  Protected a felon from going to jail just to keep her in the race
5).  Allowed a felon, under multiple FBI investigations for crimes she DID commit, to stay in the race
6).  Engaged in terrorism by threatening Electoral College Voters in an attempt to overturn the election
7).  Called for treasonous military coups
8).  Called for the newly elected President's assassination
9).  Obama and his administration illegally shared classified information
10). Obama and his administration illegally unmasked Americans
11). Obama and his administration perpetrated felony Espionage in an attempt to undermine / overthrow the newly elected President
*
So what do they worry about?  Russia playing computer games as they have for many years all around the globe?   Russia putting out 1/1000th the fake news that the Liberal media puts out every day and claiming it swayed votes?  Trump's passing conversation with former FBI director, then firing him for broad incompetence and partisanship?  Tweets?  Trump's hair?  His weight?  His golf?

We have liberal news media literally calling for the President to meet him out in the street for a brawl.  DEMOCRATS ARE PUNKS.  They are the shitstain on our society.  They are the aborted fetus of society.  Democrats have so revealed who and what they really are, they have so shamed themselves, I can't wait for next year to really hand them their heads in the next election.  Sorry, that was supposed to be Kathy Griffin's line while Madonna plots to blow up the White House.

LIBERALS ARE SCUM.


----------



## toobfreak

oreo said:


> If you want to read links & watch video's of all the evidence that Robert Mueller is looking at--just go back to Page 2--post # 19 on this thread.  It's in chronological order and is up to date.




Oreo, the suggestion that all of Mueller's investigation data is available to the public in web links is bad enough, but if YOU are the source of it, then we are ALL in trouble!!!


----------



## NotfooledbyW

toobfreak, post: 17640275 





toobfreak said:


> You make the fantastic leap to claiming that Russia is deciding our elections now without a whit of evidence




Liar. Never said that. Do you understand what a question is?

Answer my question.
NotfooledbyW, post: 17637392 





NotfooledbyW said:


> What democratic wishes of the people are you talking about? Is it the democratic wish of the people to have Russia *freely* decide who our President should be and have a President make decisions in Russia's interest?



Are you an American? What is your answer?

Take special notice of my use of the word "freely" in my question. That appears to be what Trump voters want. No investigation at all.


----------



## rightwinger

toobfreak said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to read links & watch video's of all the evidence that Robert Mueller is looking at--just go back to Page 2--post # 19 on this thread.  It's in chronological order and is up to date.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oreo, the suggestion that all of Mueller's investigation data is available to the public in web links is bad enough, but if YOU are the source of it, then we are ALL in trouble!!!
Click to expand...

Guess what?

You will never see all the evidence against Trump. Most of it is classified and they can't divulge how it was obtained

But lucky you....that means you get to claim that because you can't see it, it doesn't exist


----------



## NotfooledbyW

Jantje_Smit, post: 17637574 





Jantje_Smit said:


> Yes, don't you find it just a bit odd that after months of whining about the vast Russian conspiracy not a shred of evidence has been presented?



Jantje is responding to this:

NotfooledbyW, post: 17637504 





NotfooledbyW said:


> Unfortunately it was the democratic wish in our electoral college system and a Supreme Court decision to place liars Bush and Cheney in the White House. I am certain Gore would not have made that call {to invade Iraq} even after the 9/11/01 terrorist attacks.



Jantje's mind is empty because my response there destroys his foreign driven disdain for US Democrats that somehow comes accompanied with the whackjob deep-state conspiracy theory that the US has no democracy because the so called deep state anti-democratic embedded underworld puppeteers are responsible for the US invasion of Iraq.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

toobfreak, post: 17640275 





toobfreak said:


> . All Russia has done is TRY to get into databases, maybe put some shit out there, the same things they have done for many years, so if Russia determined THIS election,. then Russia determined both of Obama's elections, both of Bush's election, both of Clinton's elections--- ---where do you want to go with this, moron?




You are the moron. You are responding to me asking potentially a poster from Russia if the American people should or would accept Putin "freely" interfereing in our elections with no actions taken to stop it. I don't think any true patroliotic civic minded American would. Didn't know there are Americans such as yourself that don't appear to care.

Your assinine rant based on a lack of comprehension is proof positive that you are the only raging moron betwixt the two of us.

Take time and read more carefully before going on an unhinged name calling rant, please.


----------



## easyt65

rightwinger said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not diversion, snowflake - TRUTH...REALITY.
> 
> A diversion is what the Fake News Trump-Russia Collusion story is, an attempt to distract from all the Democtats' crimes, subversion, sedition, and treason in attempting to steal what they could not win.
> 
> 
> 
> Unrelated to the investigation of the Trump campaign
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All you keep saying is Trumps people meeting with Russians,  "talking points".  No link, just talk.  Is it illegal for private citizens to have meetings?
> 
> Look at the crap your Dims and MSM tried to hang on Sessions  (most honorable in DC).  Your track record indicates 100% unbelievability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course it is not illegal for private citizens to meet with Russians
> 
> But when the Russians are breaking our laws to help the Trump campaign and top representatives of Trumps campaign are meeting with the Russians while they are leaking information........it is what is known as "suspicious"
> 
> Now, if Trump would only explain what they were meeting about....those suspicions would go away
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sessions was not a private citizen when he met with Russians, nor is anyone else with official capacity with the government or a Presidential campaign. Lobbyist are required to register and some are required to register as agents. Flynn failed to register as a foreign agent. That is why he has registered "retroactively". Technically, Flynn has admitted to being a secret foreign agent. Let that sink in when discussing the legality of an American meeting with Russians. Flynn has admitted, by registering retroactively as a foreign agent, that he was a secret foreign agent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now Trump is going to claim dumb
> 
> He did not have any idea what his top staff was up to. He is the type of manager who likes to be kept in the dark
Click to expand...

Was Barry truly clueless about so many of his Cabinet picks being tax cheats in 2008, or did he simply not give a damn and just wanted what he wanted?


----------



## NotfooledbyW

easyt65, post: 17642124 





easyt65 said:


> Was Barry truly clueless about so many of his Cabinet picks being tax cheats in 2008, or did he simply not give a damn and just wanted what he wanted?




Barry released his tax returns unlike the current goon in the White House?

The current conversation is about Trump potentially playing dumb on treason by himself  or some of the goons he put on his election team. Of course Trump is the head goon.

It's not about failure to catch some tax errors by lower administration officials in 2008 that were quickly resolved.


----------



## rightwinger

easyt65 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unrelated to the investigation of the Trump campaign
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All you keep saying is Trumps people meeting with Russians,  "talking points".  No link, just talk.  Is it illegal for private citizens to have meetings?
> 
> Look at the crap your Dims and MSM tried to hang on Sessions  (most honorable in DC).  Your track record indicates 100% unbelievability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course it is not illegal for private citizens to meet with Russians
> 
> But when the Russians are breaking our laws to help the Trump campaign and top representatives of Trumps campaign are meeting with the Russians while they are leaking information........it is what is known as "suspicious"
> 
> Now, if Trump would only explain what they were meeting about....those suspicions would go away
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sessions was not a private citizen when he met with Russians, nor is anyone else with official capacity with the government or a Presidential campaign. Lobbyist are required to register and some are required to register as agents. Flynn failed to register as a foreign agent. That is why he has registered "retroactively". Technically, Flynn has admitted to being a secret foreign agent. Let that sink in when discussing the legality of an American meeting with Russians. Flynn has admitted, by registering retroactively as a foreign agent, that he was a secret foreign agent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now Trump is going to claim dumb
> 
> He did not have any idea what his top staff was up to. He is the type of manager who likes to be kept in the dark
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was Barry truly clueless about so many of his Cabinet picks being tax cheats in 2008, or did he simply not give a damn and just wanted what he wanted?
Click to expand...

That's it?

You are really scraping to come up with something


----------



## easyt65

NotfooledbyW said:


> easyt65, post: 17642124
> "]Barry released his tax returns unlike the current goon in the White House?


Nice attempt to dodge the question.

Was Barry stupid, clueless that the vast majority of his 2008 Cabinet candidates were tax avoiders / cheats or did he simply think - as he did his entire 8 years in office - that he could do whatever he wanted?

The man's Secretary of the TREASURY was a known TAX AVOIDER / CHEAT, lil' Timmy 'Tax Cheat' Geittner.

As far as Trump goes, Rachel Madcow humiliated herself by having to admit YES, TRUMP PAID HIS TAXES.

The LAST thing 'Barry Bobbleheads' should be doing is questioning anyone else's Transparency after Obama failed to fulfill his promise as 'Most Transparent Administration Evuh'.  

The man set a RECORD for breaking the law - Most Non-Compliance With FOIA Requests By A US President!

Trump is not required by law to show his tax return. Barry WAS required by law to adhere to the FOIA...and CHOSE not to....after which / while doing so he was protected from being held legally accountable!


----------



## easyt65

rightwinger said:


> That's it? You are really scraping to come up with something


Pointing out Democrats are criminals and Barry sought to fill his Cabinet with criminals who took tX dollars as pay but refused to pay taxes?!

Pointing out how corrupt Barry's administration was is not 'scraping'. No pun intended...It's EASY!


----------



## g5000

GOP Activist Who Sought Clinton Emails Cited Trump Campaign Officials

GOP operative who sought Clinton emails cited Trump aides: report

_A Republican activist who sought last year to obtain Hillary Clinton's personal emails that had been deleted from a private email server had included the names of top Trump campaign officials in a recruiting document, The Wall Street Journal reported Friday.

Among those listed in the document are now-White House chief strategist Steve Bannon, now-counselor to the president Kellyanne Conway, now-Agriculture Department policy adviser Sam Clovis and former national security adviser Michael Flynn.

The document is dated Sept. 7, 2016, according to the Journal.



Around that time, GOP activist Peter Smith began assembling a team of lawyers, tech experts and Russian-speaking investigators to obtain 33,000 of Clinton's private emails that he believed had been stolen by hackers.

Smith, who died last month shortly after speaking with the newspaper, said that his operation was not tied to the Trump campaign, and the recruiting document does not suggest that he was coordinating with campaign officials.

It is not clear why the former campaign officials were listed in the document.

Smith told the Journal that his operation had been in contact with several hacker groups, including two that he had suspected of being tied to the Russian government._


----------



## g5000

The Time I Got Recruited to Collude with the Russians 
By Matt Tait



I read the _Wall Street Journal_’s article yesterday on attempts by a GOP operative to recover missing Hillary Clinton emails with more than usual interest. I was involved in the events that reporter Shane Harris described, and I was an unnamed source for the initial story. What’s more, I was named in, and provided the documents to Harris that formed the basis of, this evening’s follow-up story, which reported that “A longtime Republican activist who led an operation hoping to obtain Hillary Clinton emails from hackers listed senior members of the Trump campaign, including some who now serve as top aides in the White House, in a recruitment document for his effort”:

<snip>

In my conversations with Smith and his colleague, I tried to stress this point: if this dark web contact is a front for the Russian government, you really don’t want to play this game. But they were not discouraged. They appeared to be convinced of the need to obtain Clinton’s private emails and make them public, and they had a reckless lack of interest in whether the emails came from a Russian cut-out. Indeed, they made it quite clear to me that it made no difference to them who hacked the emails or why they did so, only that the emails be found and made public before the election.


----------



## g5000

Full transcript: Sally Yates and James Clapper testify on Russian election interference




Top-Secret NSA Report Details Russian Hacking Effort Days Before 2016 Election



Russian Cyber Hacks on U.S. Electoral System Far Wider Than Previously Known




https://www.us-cert.gov/sites/default/files/publications/JAR_16-20296A_GRIZZLY STEPPE-2016-1229.pdf

Cybersecurity Expert Is Convinced Russia Was Behind DNC Hacking

NPR: Matt Tait is CEO of Capital Alpha Security, a British cybersecurity firm. I asked him why he was skeptical.

TAIT: Well, it just seemed to fantastical to be true. Russia has very good hackers. You know ,this is a government agency. So initially, what I decided, I’m going to prove Crowd Strike wrong.

NPR: They were hired by the Democratic National Committee to look into this.

TAIT: Absolutely. And so I basically went through all of the technical evidence published by them. I looked through the malware signatures they had come up with, and eventually what you start to discover is there’s a very large number of little pieces of information, some of which point to Russia, some of them point to Russia very, very strongly. And eventually, I came to the conclusion that there’s no other reasonable conclusion you can make.

NPR: Why couldn’t it have been any Joe Blow sitting in their bed, as Donald Trump suggested, masquerading as Russian and putting on a good disguise here?

TAIT: So there’s two different hacks that took place. There’s one hack that was of the DNC, and there was a different hack of John Podesta.

NPR: Hillary Clinton’s campaign chairman.

TAIT: Absolutely. And there‘s a series of other smaller hacks of other Democratic members, but those are the two main hacks that took place. And the DNC hack used malware, it hacked into the DNC and placed malware on the DNC network, and we’re able to look at this malware and we’re able to analyze it and see where it talks to, which other companies have been hacked by similar malware, and quite quickly we’re able to see that this is malware that is communicating with servers that also were involved in the hack of the German parliament, the Bundestag. And one of the things that was very interesting is that this is a group we know quite well in the cybersecurity industry. This is a group called APT28. They’re very prolific. They’ve been involved in the hack of NATO organizations. They’ve been involved in the hack of journalists. They’ve been involved in the hack of people investigating the MH-17 airline that was shot down in Ukraine. And so this is a group that is so prolific that it is not really credible that this is an individual group.

NPR: Russia’s really good at this. Wouldn’t they disguise themselves better? Would Russia really want to put so many visible signs out there in the cybersecurity world that it was them and be identified?

TAIT: This wasn’t deliberate. They accidentally did this. And this is one of the problems of when you’re hacking at a really big scale, you look for efficiencies. There’s just not enough members of staff that Russia has in order to be able to hacks on this kind of scale and make sure they never screw up. What happens is that people make small mistakes, which means that when they’ve hacked a person A you might be able to say well that’s the same group, they’ve used the same malware, they’ve used the same control infrastructure as the hacker person B. Once you start to discover that there’s not just the DNC, there’s a thousand other people that have been hacked, all of whom are very narrowly tied to Russian military interests. The hacks of NATO, the hacks of the German parliament, the hacks of journalists reporting on things that Russia is not very happy about being reported on, you start quite quickly to build up this picture where in order for it to be someone else, it really has to be someone who is very prolific, who is doing this full time. There’s nobody else who would be willing to put that sort of cash, that sort of effort, into doing those types of hacks.


NPR: You said something very important there. You’re saying Russia, in your words, screwed up here.

TAIT: Absolutely. And this is normal. It’s actually very common that we see mistakes in malware, we see mistakes in hacking campaigns which allow us to work out who it was that did this.

NPR: Another major cybersecurity firm, Kaspersky Lab, very respected. We should mention Kaspersky is an NPR funder, and we do work with them on our computers. They said that there can be false flags. There can be a lack of reliable metrics. And Americans have gone through a situation with the Iraq War where there was talk of weapons of mass destruction, the intelligence community’s credibility was really called into question after that, but a President took this nation to war based on intelligence. I mean, are you absolutely certain here, or could we find later on down the road that there was some amazing hacker out there who was able to pull this off and make it look like Russia?

TAIT: One of the pieces of evidence that to me is more compelling than any other one is an email that was sent to John Podesta saying, hey we’re from Google, you need to change your password, and they sent him a link to click on. And when clicked on that link it took him to a page that wasn’t Google and asked him to input his password, and that’s how they hacked his account. But the URL shortening service that they used were able to basically look at the user that was logged in and discover all the other URLs they were shortening, and discovered this was not just the hack of John Podesta, it was the hack of a thousand people, and it becomes immediately, once you look at this, incredible to suggest this was a false flag operation. This was someone’s entire intelligence operation that was accidentally exposed due to this one error. So while false flag operations do exist and we have to always be on the lookout for them, the only plausible alternative explanation is that Russian intelligence was hacked. So it’s not credible to suggest this particular hack was a false flag operation.

NPR: It’s impossible that Russia’s intelligence community was hacked?


TAIT: In attribution, nothing is impossible, but this is about as impossible as it comes.

NPR: Matt Tait is founder and CEO of Capital Alpha Security, a cybersecurity firm in Britain. We should also note here Kaspersky Lab, whose doubts about the hack that we cited, has its headquarters in Moscow.







Face the Nation transcript April 2, 2017: Haley, Cornyn, King

DICKERSON: Vladimir Putin said that Russia did not interfere in the U.S. election. Did he lie?

HALEY: Well, I have always said we don’t trust Russia. *And I think we’re all aware that Russia was involved in the elections.*






You're welcome.


----------



## easyt65

Why hasn't Debbie Wasserman-Schultz been PERP WALKED IN HANDCUFFS yet for hiring 3 pakistani terrorist-connected spies...TWICE, ignoring a House Ban, ignoring an espionage invetigation, and giving 3 Pakistani terrorist-connected spies who had no security clearances - but did have criminal records - access to classified House Files...even after they were caught and fired?


----------



## Muhammed

Blackrook said:


> ...influenced the election, or that Trump colluded with the Russians in influencing the election.


Clinton and the DNC got caught rigging the election and then they made up the TrumPutin conspiracy theory as a distraction.

A lot of SADFIs voted Democrat anyways, but the dems still got their asses handed to them bit by bit.


----------



## toobfreak

easyt65 said:


> Why hasn't Debbie Wasserman-Schultz been PERP WALKED IN HANDCUFFS yet for hiring 3 pakistani terrorist-connected spies...TWICE, ignoring a House Ban, ignoring an espionage invetigation, and giving 3 Pakistani terrorist-connected spies who had no security clearances - but did have criminal records - access to classified House Files...even after they were caught and fired?



VERY GOOD QUESTIONS.  If the laws were actually applied, I suspect a third to half the democratic party would be behind bars!  The question is why is none of this investigated?  Even when investigated, why does nothing ever come out of it?  I suspect Dale has the answers.  ; ^ )  I would suggest we twist him by the wrist to tell us but that would be too cruel.


----------



## oreo

rightwinger said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oreo said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to read links & watch video's of all the evidence that Robert Mueller is looking at--just go back to Page 2--post # 19 on this thread.  It's in chronological order and is up to date.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oreo, the suggestion that all of Mueller's investigation data is available to the public in web links is bad enough, but if YOU are the source of it, then we are ALL in trouble!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Guess what?
> 
> You will never see all the evidence against Trump. Most of it is classified and they can't divulge how it was obtained
> 
> But lucky you....that means you get to claim that because you can't see it, it doesn't exist
Click to expand...


If it doesn't exist there wouldn't be two ongoing* criminal investigations* regarding it right now. One for Flynn & Russian collusion, and another for Obstruction of Justice.

Clearly there is much more to this that we don't know,, nor will we know until this investigation is complete.   I was posting what we do know on Page 2 post # 19 on this thread.

Everyone has been told to clam up and lawyer up which is what they've been doing.



> Republican Sen. Lindsey Graham on Thursday said it’s clear that after Deputy Attorney General Rod Rosenstein briefed the Senate on the investigation into Russian involvement in the presidential electionthat it has become a criminal probe.“*The shock to the body is that this is now a criminal investigation,”* Graham (R-SC) told reporters moments after he exited the Senate chamber. He said now that it has become a criminal investigation instead of an counterintelligence probe Congress may be impeded in carrying out its own examinations.“You’ve got a special counsel who has prosecutorial powers now, and I think we in Congress have to be very careful not to interfere,” Graham said. “*Public access* to this is probably going to be very limited now. *It’s going to really limit what the public will know about this.”*


http://nypost.com/2017/05/18/lindsey-graham-russia-probe-now-a-criminal-investigation/


----------



## toobfreak

oreo said:


> If it doesn't exist there wouldn't be two ongoing* criminal investigations* regarding it right now. One for Flynn & Russian collusion, and another for Obstruction of Justice.



Tell me Oreo, I am a Special Investigator with virtually unlimited power.  Even the President of the United States must comply with me.  I have a whole team, a virtual Who's Who of top attorneys to assist me.  You hire me to look into a suspicion of Obstruction of Justice.  Obstruct what?  Interfere with an ongoing investigation into Flynn.  It all centers around a few comments made one afternoon in a room.

Now, how long does that take to look into?  Minutes, hours, days?

What would you think if after WEEKS, I still hadn't come to a conclusion?  Months?  Just WTF have I been doing?  If you hired me to "investigate" such a matter and still could not reach a conclusion after many weeks, all the while charging huge fees, what would you think of your decision to hire me?

Can you think of a single job out there where such delays would be permissible and tolerated?  IN ANY OTHER POSITION, such slowness would be deemed incompetence and get you fired.  Why then do we look upon investigators and instead call it "thoroughness?"  The longer they spend, the more "thorough" and "competent" we call them, yet in ANY OTHER FIELD, you would be seen the other way!

JUST HOW LONG does it take to decide if a few comments made over a 2 minute period constitutes Obstruction of an Investigation?  And how long does it really take to decide whether a person's actions constitute colluding, working with another party or not?  Especially when you have absolute power to order any and all materials available disclosed to you at the snap of a finger?


----------



## oreo

toobfreak said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it doesn't exist there wouldn't be two ongoing* criminal investigations* regarding it right now. One for Flynn & Russian collusion, and another for Obstruction of Justice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me Oreo, I am a Special Investigator with virtually unlimited power.  Even the President of the United States must comply with me.  I have a whole team, a virtual Who's Who of top attorneys to assist me.  You hire me to look into a suspicion of Obstruction of Justice.  Obstruct what?  Interfere with an ongoing investigation into Flynn.  It all centers around a few comments made one afternoon in a room.
> 
> Now, how long does that take to look into?  Minutes, hours, days?
> 
> What would you think if after WEEKS, I still hadn't come to a conclusion?  Months?  Just WTF have I been doing?  If you hired me to "investigate" such a matter and still could not reach a conclusion after many weeks, all the while charging huge fees, what would you think of your decision to hire me?
> 
> Can you think of a single job out there where such delays would be permissible and tolerated?  IN ANY OTHER POSITION, such slowness would be deemed incompetence and get you fired.  Why then do we look upon investigators and instead call it "thoroughness?"  The longer they spend, the more "thorough" and "competent" we call them, yet in ANY OTHER FIELD, you would be seen the other way!
Click to expand...



Watergate took 2 years 7 months--and in comparison this investigation is moving at the speed of light.  I believe they have a lot of evidence at this point in time--and the last time I heard anything they were looking into banking accounts, trying to track the money back into who or what company may be involved in this, if any.

Just last week, *Paul Manafort,* Trump's former campaign manager was required by the Justice department to register as a foreign agent.  He was working for the Russians in the 2012-2014 era actually receiving *17 million* from them regarding Russian/Ukraine and as an adviser to them to advise on U.S relations.
Paul Manafort retroactively registers with Justice Dept. as foreign agent

Trump surrogates met with the Russian ambassador in Cleveland at the RNC convention and actually were writing foreign policy with him.  They installed into the Republican platform that "We will not arm the Ukranians against pro-Russian separtists."  _Since Comey testified that July was the month that this investigation started, it was probably because of this._



> Gordon had advocated for language in the GOP platform that the *Ukrainians not be armed in their battle against pro-Russian separatists,* an effort was ultimately successful. But Gordon says he was simply advocating what Trump himself had expressed -- that he did not wish to see major war break out over the situation in Ukraine


More Trump advisers disclose meeting with Russia's ambassador - CNNPolitics.com

So we have this clause tying into Paul Manafort right now--and John McCain wanted to know why this was inserted into the Republican platform a couple of months ago.

There's really no reason to have this kind of communication going back & forth with the Russians in the middle of a campaign season, on an election you're not even close to winning.  Russians can't vote or donate campaign cash, and it's clear they weren't trading cookie recipes.  This is not a "ruse"--there is definitely something going on with this administration and the Russians.  I believe Robert Mueller is looking for the MOTIVE right now.  We don't know it all yet--but it's coming.


----------



## toobfreak

oreo said:


> it's clear they weren't trading cookie recipes.



Why not?  Hillary asked us to believe all she had in her emails was yoga appointments and recipes, no government email, and Loretta Lynch, what did she talk to Bill about on that airplane?  Just dropped by to ask how the family was doing.  ; ^ )


----------



## oreo

toobfreak said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> 
> it's clear they weren't trading cookie recipes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why not?  Hillary asked us to believe all she had in her emails was yoga appointments and recipes, no government email, and Loretta Lynch, what did she talk to Bill about on that airplane?  Just dropped by to ask how the family was doing.  ; ^ )
Click to expand...


Benghazi and all the emails you can dig up don't hold a matchstick to Treason, Obstruction and Lies.

If Republicans can do 8 investigations into Benghazi it's not to hard to imagine what Democrats will do with this in 2018 and beyond.


----------



## rightwinger

oreo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oreo said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to read links & watch video's of all the evidence that Robert Mueller is looking at--just go back to Page 2--post # 19 on this thread.  It's in chronological order and is up to date.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oreo, the suggestion that all of Mueller's investigation data is available to the public in web links is bad enough, but if YOU are the source of it, then we are ALL in trouble!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Guess what?
> 
> You will never see all the evidence against Trump. Most of it is classified and they can't divulge how it was obtained
> 
> But lucky you....that means you get to claim that because you can't see it, it doesn't exist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it doesn't exist there wouldn't be two ongoing* criminal investigations* regarding it right now. One for Flynn & Russian collusion, and another for Obstruction of Justice.
> 
> Clearly there is much more to this that we don't know,, nor will we know until this investigation is complete.   I was posting what we do know on Page 2 post # 19 on this thread.
> 
> Everyone has been told to clam up and lawyer up which is what they've been doing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Republican Sen. Lindsey Graham on Thursday said it’s clear that after Deputy Attorney General Rod Rosenstein briefed the Senate on the investigation into Russian involvement in the presidential electionthat it has become a criminal probe.“*The shock to the body is that this is now a criminal investigation,”* Graham (R-SC) told reporters moments after he exited the Senate chamber. He said now that it has become a criminal investigation instead of an counterintelligence probe Congress may be impeded in carrying out its own examinations.“You’ve got a special counsel who has prosecutorial powers now, and I think we in Congress have to be very careful not to interfere,” Graham said. “*Public access* to this is probably going to be very limited now. *It’s going to really limit what the public will know about this.”*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> http://nypost.com/2017/05/18/lindsey-graham-russia-probe-now-a-criminal-investigation/
Click to expand...

I just love the current GOP tactic of.......if you don't have all the evidence now, you should not even investigate


----------



## toobfreak

oreo said:


> Benghazi and all the emails you can dig up don't hold a matchstick to Treason, Obstruction and Lies.



But . . .  but . . .  Benghazi and all of the emails WERE nothing but TREASON, OBSTRUCTION and LIES!   A long, long list of obstruction and lies---  and several unfortunate deaths.  How is it that you don't see that?



> If Republicans can do 8 investigations into Benghazi it's not to hard to imagine what Democrats will do with this in 2018 and beyond.



There were 8 or how many investigations into Benghazi because every one of them was fraught with OBSTRUCTION and LIES.  And a lot of clear evidence.  So far, I am aware of no clear evidence into much of anything with the current matter, just a lot of hopes, wishes and accusations, but if it helps you to think something big will come of it, go right ahead.  Hope you deal well with disappointment.


----------



## rightwinger

toobfreak said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Benghazi and all the emails you can dig up don't hold a matchstick to Treason, Obstruction and Lies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But . . .  but . . .  Benghazi and all of the emails WERE nothing but TREASON, OBSTRUCTION and LIES!   A long, long list of obstruction and lies---  and several unfortunate deaths.  How is it that you don't see that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Republicans can do 8 investigations into Benghazi it's not to hard to imagine what Democrats will do with this in 2018 and beyond.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There were 8 or how many investigations into Benghazi because every one of them was fraught with OBSTRUCTION and LIES.  And a lot of clear evidence.  So far, I am aware of no clear evidence into much of anything with the current matter, just a lot of hopes, wishes and accusations, but if it helps you to think something big will come of it, go right ahead.  Hope you deal well with disappointment.
Click to expand...

Given the obstruction and lies from Trump we need about twenty investigations


----------



## oreo

toobfreak said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Benghazi and all the emails you can dig up don't hold a matchstick to Treason, Obstruction and Lies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But . . .  but . . .  Benghazi and all of the emails WERE nothing but TREASON, OBSTRUCTION and LIES!   A long, long list of obstruction and lies---  and several unfortunate deaths.  How is it that you don't see that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Republicans can do 8 investigations into Benghazi it's not to hard to imagine what Democrats will do with this in 2018 and beyond.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There were 8 or how many investigations into Benghazi because every one of them was fraught with OBSTRUCTION and LIES.  And a lot of clear evidence.  So far, I am aware of no clear evidence into much of anything with the current matter, just a lot of hopes, wishes and accusations, but if it helps you to think something big will come of it, go right ahead.  Hope you deal well with disappointment.
Click to expand...



This is no longer about Hillary Clinton, no matter how much you would like to make it so. Every other President has had their own share of Benghazi's.  We can only be Thankful that Democrats didn't drag up 280 grieving mothers of 280 U.S. marines that were killed in Lebanon and call Ronald Reagan a murderer.







All eyeballs are focused on Trump--you can go back to *page** 2 Post # 19 *on this thread and read all about it.

_*Partisan politics often results is seeing the truth, knowing the truth, while still defending and promoting the lies.*_


----------



## oreo

toobfreak said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Benghazi and all the emails you can dig up don't hold a matchstick to Treason, Obstruction and Lies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But . . .  but . . .  Benghazi and all of the emails WERE nothing but TREASON, OBSTRUCTION and LIES!   A long, long list of obstruction and lies---  and several unfortunate deaths.  How is it that you don't see that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Republicans can do 8 investigations into Benghazi it's not to hard to imagine what Democrats will do with this in 2018 and beyond.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There were 8 or how many investigations into Benghazi because every one of them was fraught with OBSTRUCTION and LIES.  And a lot of clear evidence.  So far, I am aware of no clear evidence into much of anything with the current matter, just a lot of hopes, wishes and accusations, but if it helps you to think something big will come of it, go right ahead.  Hope you deal well with disappointment.
Click to expand...



No Hillary Clinton did not lie to the FBI, like Flynn, who is currently under criminal investigation for lying to the FBI among other assorted crimes that he has committed.

Hillary Clinton's emails and Benghazi were nothing more than right wing political dog & pony shows that were put on by Republicans at an enormous expense to the taxpayers of this country.



> *The bottom line:* Democrats may try to turn the revelations about the email accounts used by Powell and Rice’s staff into a scandal. They may release press statements condemning the former secretaries of state; they may call for scores of unnecessary congressional hearings; they may go to the press and confidently proclaim that crimes were committed by these honorable Republicans. But it would all be lies. Powell and Rice did nothing wrong. This could be considered a scandal only by ignorant or lying partisans.So there is no Powell or Rice email scandal. *And no doubt, that will infuriate the Republicans who are trying so hard to trick people into believing Clinton committed a crime by doing the exact same thing as her predecessors.*


The shocking truth: Colin Powell’s emails don’t matter
Rice Aides, Powell Also Got Classified Info on Personal Email Accounts

*James Comey* went to great links to describe the difference between the Hillary Clinton's case and one four star General & former CIA director, *David Petraeous,* and why he was charged and Hillary Clinton wasn't.  But I am certain this WAS NOT reported on FOX News or any of the right wing talk show hosts that you listen too. _(David Petraeous is who Trump was considering for his Secretary of State.)_
James Comey: David Petraeus case worse than Hillary Clinton's emails - CNNPolitics.com

We have two ongoing CRIMINAL investigations--one for collusion with the Russians, and the other for Obstruction of Justice, an impeachable offense.  You can go back to* page 2 post # 19 *on this thread and watch an NBC video of Trump in an interview with Lester Holt admitting that he fired Comey over the Russian investigation.


----------



## toobfreak

oreo said:


> This is no longer about Hillary Clinton, no matter how much you would like to make it so_*.*_



The unsolved murders of Benghazi will always be about Hillary no matter how much you don't want them to be.  They weren't just KIA, this was a gross example of vast neglect and contempt for the lives of Americans, just like all of the many many other unsolved scandals of vast Clinton criminal empire and no modern scandal debate can ever be complete without putting them in the context of Hillary Clinton.


----------



## toobfreak

oreo said:


> No Hillary Clinton did not lie to the FBI




Hillary lied to the FBI.
Hillary lied to the CIA.
Hillary lied to the President.
Hillary lied in the debates.
Hillary lied to the American people.
Hillary lied to Bill.
Hillary lied to the DNC.
Hillary has never told the truth about anything to anyone anywhere a single day of her life.
She was even fired from the Watergate Hearings for lying.
Hillary gives new meaning to congenital, perennial liar.


----------



## Syriusly

Blackrook said:


> ...influenced the election, or that Trump colluded with the Russians in influencing the election.



Why are you asking USMB members to prove something that is part of an ongoing investigation?

So far what we know is that Russia tried to influence the election- and that there is no evidence of collusion.

Hopefully- the investigation will conclude with more answers- including concluding that there was no collusion.

Meanwhile- if you want more information about Russia's attempt to corrupt our election, I refer you to the testimony of the FBI and CIA chiefs.


----------



## Syriusly

toobfreak said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> 
> many other unsolved scandals of vast Clinton criminal empire .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sigh
> 
> Trump voters.
Click to expand...


----------



## Syriusly

easyt65 said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65, post: 17642124
> "]Barry released his tax returns unlike the current goon in the White House?
> 
> 
> 
> Nice attempt to dodge the question.
> 
> Was Barry stupid, clueless that the vast majority of his 2008 Cabinet candidates were tax avoiders / cheats or did he simply think - as he did his entire 8 years in office - that he could do whatever he wanted?!
Click to expand...


Vast majority? LOL

Of course if we knew more about Trump's picks....we would find more
Some Trump nominees have tax problems. Will it sink them?
then consider the matter of President Donald Trump's nominee for labor secretary, Andrew Puzder, who failed to pay taxes on a maid he hired. She happened to be an undocumented immigrant. Puzder has said that when he learned about her immigration status, he went back and paid the taxes.

Trump's nominee for budget director, U.S. Rep. Mick Mulvaney, a Republican from South Carolina, has acknowledged failure to pay more than $15,000 in payroll taxes for a babysitter. Employers, whether corporations or individuals, are obligated by law to pay these taxes, which fund Social Security and Medicare.

Mulvaney says he has since made good.


----------



## Syriusly

toobfreak said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> 
> No Hillary Clinton did not lie to the FBI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hillary gives new meaning to congenital, perennial liar.
Click to expand...


Trump lies to the American voters almost every day and in almost every tweet.

Trump gives new meaning to congenital, perennial liar


----------



## Syriusly

easyt65 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unrelated to the investigation of the Trump campaign
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All you keep saying is Trumps people meeting with Russians,  "talking points".  No link, just talk.  Is it illegal for private citizens to have meetings?
> 
> Look at the crap your Dims and MSM tried to hang on Sessions  (most honorable in DC).  Your track record indicates 100% unbelievability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course it is not illegal for private citizens to meet with Russians
> 
> But when the Russians are breaking our laws to help the Trump campaign and top representatives of Trumps campaign are meeting with the Russians while they are leaking information........it is what is known as "suspicious"
> 
> Now, if Trump would only explain what they were meeting about....those suspicions would go away
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sessions was not a private citizen when he met with Russians, nor is anyone else with official capacity with the government or a Presidential campaign. Lobbyist are required to register and some are required to register as agents. Flynn failed to register as a foreign agent. That is why he has registered "retroactively". Technically, Flynn has admitted to being a secret foreign agent. Let that sink in when discussing the legality of an American meeting with Russians. Flynn has admitted, by registering retroactively as a foreign agent, that he was a secret foreign agent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now Trump is going to claim dumb
> 
> He did not have any idea what his top staff was up to. He is the type of manager who likes to be kept in the dark
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was Barry truly clueless about so many of his Cabinet picks being tax cheats in 2008, or did he simply not give a damn and just wanted what he wanted?
Click to expand...


Is Trump a mass murderer like you accused Obama of being?

Your quote last year:

_He dragged the nation into the middle of a Syrian civil war - on his own - between another dictator and another set of terrorists to ally himself - again- with terrorists...Obama has also been waging his own personal drone war....

The results are in: Add another 116 dead to Obama's body count...all civilians.

Since this is as an UN-sanctioned war, could this make Obama a 'War Criminal'?

In the immortal words of Hillary Clinton, "What difference does it make?!" In the end, Obama's war has killed 116 civilians...
_
Trump has done all of those things- were you lying about Obama when you posted that?

Or do you just not care when Trump is a 'mass-murderer'?

(this is a classic example of a hyper right wing hypocritical partisan attack)


----------



## g5000

*Evidence?  I see no evidence!*


----------



## toobfreak

Syriusly said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oreo said:
> 
> 
> 
> No Hillary Clinton did not lie to the FBI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hillary gives new meaning to congenital, perennial liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump lies to the American voters almost every day and in almost every tweet.
> 
> Trump gives new meaning to congenital, perennial liar
Click to expand...


Trump lies only to the liberals because they cannot handle hearing the truth.  They can't even handle the truth about their own candidates, party and lost elections.


----------



## g5000

toobfreak said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oreo said:
> 
> 
> 
> No Hillary Clinton did not lie to the FBI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hillary gives new meaning to congenital, perennial liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump lies to the American voters almost every day and in almost every tweet.
> 
> Trump gives new meaning to congenital, perennial liar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump lies only to the liberals because they cannot handle hearing the truth.  They can't even handle the truth about their own candidates, party and lost elections.
Click to expand...

Trump does not lie to the liberals anywhere near as much as he lies to you Chumps.  And you keep getting back in line BEGGING to be lied to again and again and again.


----------



## rightwinger

toobfreak said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> 
> No Hillary Clinton did not lie to the FBI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hillary lied to the FBI.
> Hillary lied to the CIA.
> Hillary lied to the President.
> Hillary lied in the debates.
> Hillary lied to the American people.
> Hillary lied to Bill.
> Hillary lied to the DNC.
> Hillary has never told the truth about anything to anyone anywhere a single day of her life.
> She was even fired from the Watergate Hearings for lying.
> Hillary gives new meaning to congenital, perennial liar.
Click to expand...

No she didn't 

Given the daily lies you accept from Trump on a daily basis, Hillary never told a lie


----------



## easyt65

Syriusly said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> All you keep saying is Trumps people meeting with Russians,  "talking points".  No link, just talk.  Is it illegal for private citizens to have meetings?
> 
> Look at the crap your Dims and MSM tried to hang on Sessions  (most honorable in DC).  Your track record indicates 100% unbelievability.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it is not illegal for private citizens to meet with Russians
> 
> But when the Russians are breaking our laws to help the Trump campaign and top representatives of Trumps campaign are meeting with the Russians while they are leaking information........it is what is known as "suspicious"
> 
> Now, if Trump would only explain what they were meeting about....those suspicions would go away
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sessions was not a private citizen when he met with Russians, nor is anyone else with official capacity with the government or a Presidential campaign. Lobbyist are required to register and some are required to register as agents. Flynn failed to register as a foreign agent. That is why he has registered "retroactively". Technically, Flynn has admitted to being a secret foreign agent. Let that sink in when discussing the legality of an American meeting with Russians. Flynn has admitted, by registering retroactively as a foreign agent, that he was a secret foreign agent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now Trump is going to claim dumb
> 
> He did not have any idea what his top staff was up to. He is the type of manager who likes to be kept in the dark
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was Barry truly clueless about so many of his Cabinet picks being tax cheats in 2008, or did he simply not give a damn and just wanted what he wanted?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is Trump a mass murderer like you accused Obama of being?
> 
> Your quote last year:
> 
> _He dragged the nation into the middle of a Syrian civil war - on his own - between another dictator and another set of terrorists to ally himself - again- with terrorists...Obama has also been waging his own personal drone war....
> 
> The results are in: Add another 116 dead to Obama's body count...all civilians.
> 
> Since this is as an UN-sanctioned war, could this make Obama a 'War Criminal'?
> 
> In the immortal words of Hillary Clinton, "What difference does it make?!" In the end, Obama's war has killed 116 civilians...
> _
> Trump has done all of those things- were you lying about Obama when you posted that?
> 
> Or do you just not care when Trump is a 'mass-murderer'?
> 
> (this is a classic example of a hyper right wing hypocritical partisan attack)
Click to expand...

No Trump isn't...then no Preident has ever had so much innocent blood on his hands while helping so many of this country's enemies achieve so much.


Syriusly said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> All you keep saying is Trumps people meeting with Russians,  "talking points".  No link, just talk.  Is it illegal for private citizens to have meetings?
> 
> Look at the crap your Dims and MSM tried to hang on Sessions  (most honorable in DC).  Your track record indicates 100% unbelievability.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it is not illegal for private citizens to meet with Russians
> 
> But when the Russians are breaking our laws to help the Trump campaign and top representatives of Trumps campaign are meeting with the Russians while they are leaking information........it is what is known as "suspicious"
> 
> Now, if Trump would only explain what they were meeting about....those suspicions would go away
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sessions was not a private citizen when he met with Russians, nor is anyone else with official capacity with the government or a Presidential campaign. Lobbyist are required to register and some are required to register as agents. Flynn failed to register as a foreign agent. That is why he has registered "retroactively". Technically, Flynn has admitted to being a secret foreign agent. Let that sink in when discussing the legality of an American meeting with Russians. Flynn has admitted, by registering retroactively as a foreign agent, that he was a secret foreign agent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now Trump is going to claim dumb
> 
> He did not have any idea what his top staff was up to. He is the type of manager who likes to be kept in the dark
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was Barry truly clueless about so many of his Cabinet picks being tax cheats in 2008, or did he simply not give a damn and just wanted what he wanted?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is Trump a mass murderer like you accused Obama of being?
> 
> Your quote last year:
> 
> _He dragged the nation into the middle of a Syrian civil war - on his own - between another dictator and another set of terrorists to ally himself - again- with terrorists...Obama has also been waging his own personal drone war....
> 
> The results are in: Add another 116 dead to Obama's body count...all civilians.
> 
> Since this is as an UN-sanctioned war, could this make Obama a 'War Criminal'?
> 
> In the immortal words of Hillary Clinton, "What difference does it make?!" In the end, Obama's war has killed 116 civilians...
> _
> Trump has done all of those things- were you lying about Obama when you posted that?
> 
> Or do you just not care when Trump is a 'mass-murderer'?
> 
> (this is a classic example of a hyper right wing hypocritical partisan attack)
Click to expand...

No, Trump doesn't have as much blood on his hands as Barry.

Then again, no President has ever had as much innocent blood on his hands while helping this nation's enemies achieve so much as Barry.

Approx 150 dead as a result of Barry's gun running to Mexican Drug Cartels...to include 4 Americans.

4 Americans needlessly killed in Benghazi...

7 Americans needlessly killed in Ca

Americans killed in the Boston Marathon Bombing because Barry failed to act to protect citizens from known terrorists...

He killed 1 American citizen abroad, without a trial, killed by his own personal drone assassination program.

Countless killed in Egypt after helping terrorists take over.

Countless killed in Libya when / after he helped Al Qaeda - the terrorists who killed 3,000 Americans on 9/11/01 - take over Libya in his 1st Un-Constitutional War

Countless killed by ISIS in Syria, Iraq, Germany, France, the UK, the US, etc due to Barry financing, supplying, arming, training, defending, and protecting them...

The one I really can't understand, though, is how anyone - ANYONE - could support that treasonous M*ther F*cker when he dragged the US into his own personal, terrorist-supporting, Un-Constitutional, Un-approved war to help AL QAEDA - the MURDERERS of THREE THOUSAND AMERICANS in the worst attack on the US on American soil - take over their own country! 

Forget Impeachment - along with the 'honor' of being the 1st Black President, he should have been the 1st President Traitor to end up on the inside of Gitmo staring out from behind bars!


----------



## LeftofLeft

Syriusly said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...influenced the election, or that Trump colluded with the Russians in influencing the election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you asking USMB members to prove something that is part of an ongoing investigation?
> 
> So far what we know is that Russia tried to influence the election- and that there is no evidence of collusion.
> 
> Hopefully- the investigation will conclude with more answers- including concluding that there was no collusion.
> 
> Meanwhile- if you want more information about Russia's attempt to corrupt our election, I *refer you to the testimony of the FBI and CIA chiefs*.
Click to expand...


What *proof *came out of the testimony?


----------



## easyt65

No evidence of a crime.
No evidence of criminal activity.
No evidence of collusion.


----------



## JQPublic1

toobfreak said:


> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no proof other than that nonsensical story "17 Intelligence Agencies"......what a crock.
> 
> note:  Day 1 I asked.  $20T debt.  Why do we have at least 17 "intelligence agencies".  I am always out front.  Combine down to TWO.  Foreign and Domestic.  Done.  Cut Cut Cut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turns out the 17 intelligence agencies was actually only 4.
Click to expand...

 There really are  17 U.S. Intelligence agencies,  & I can name every one of them.


----------



## toobfreak

JQPublic1 said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no proof other than that nonsensical story "17 Intelligence Agencies"......what a crock.
> 
> note:  Day 1 I asked.  $20T debt.  Why do we have at least 17 "intelligence agencies".  I am always out front.  Combine down to TWO.  Foreign and Domestic.  Done.  Cut Cut Cut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turns out the 17 intelligence agencies was actually only 4.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There really are  17 U.S. Intelligence agencies,  & I can name every one of them.
Click to expand...


Well good for you, Junior.  Now all you need to work on is your reading skills.  No one was disputing the existence of the 17 agencies, only the number who had the info in question.  Four of them, not all seventeen.


----------



## oreo

LeftofLeft said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...influenced the election, or that Trump colluded with the Russians in influencing the election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you asking USMB members to prove something that is part of an ongoing investigation?
> 
> So far what we know is that Russia tried to influence the election- and that there is no evidence of collusion.
> 
> Hopefully- the investigation will conclude with more answers- including concluding that there was no collusion.
> 
> Meanwhile- if you want more information about Russia's attempt to corrupt our election, I *refer you to the testimony of the FBI and CIA chiefs*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What *proof *came out of the testimony?
Click to expand...



No one is on this board to babysit you.  If you haven't been paying any attention to Senate testimony it's your problem, no one elses.

The CIA, the FBI, the Department of Homeland Security along with 14 other intelligence agencies are all in agreement that Russia hacked into the DNC databases.  James Comey and others have already testified to that.
Why Experts Think Russia Hacked the DNC Emails

The only one that has continually denied it, (until Senate Intelligence committee members broke down his door, and he had a change of mind) was Trump.






Now if you want to go back to *page 2--post # 19* on this thread you'll find Trump's involvement into this now Russian criminal investigation, and he himself is now under criminal investigation for Obstruction of Justice--an impeachable offense. You will find out what we know now.
Wash. Post: Mueller investigating Trump for obstruction - CNNPolitics.com
_
Keeping in mind that this investigation is ongoing, and since it is now a *criminal investigation,*  and no longer just a congressional probe, as Lindsey Graham explained, there won't be as much public information coming out, as they have all been told to clam up and lawyer up--which is what they've been doing._
http://nypost.com/2017/05/18/lindsey-graham-russia-probe-now-a-criminal-investigation/


----------



## JQPublic1

toobfreak said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no proof other than that nonsensical story "17 Intelligence Agencies"......what a crock.
> 
> note:  Day 1 I asked.  $20T debt.  Why do we have at least 17 "intelligence agencies".  I am always out front.  Combine down to TWO.  Foreign and Domestic.  Done.  Cut Cut Cut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turns out the 17 intelligence agencies was actually only 4.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There really are  17 U.S. Intelligence agencies,  & I can name every one of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well good for you, Junior.  Now all you need to work on is your reading skills.  No one was disputing the existence of the 17 agencies, only the number who had the info in question.  Four of them, not all seventeen.
Click to expand...

There are myriad ways all 17 agencies could have been involved. Whether by direct involvement or by some other validation iit is  possible for all 17 agencies to concur. What makes you so sure that didn't happen?


----------



## oreo

JQPublic1 said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no proof other than that nonsensical story "17 Intelligence Agencies"......what a crock.
> 
> note:  Day 1 I asked.  $20T debt.  Why do we have at least 17 "intelligence agencies".  I am always out front.  Combine down to TWO.  Foreign and Domestic.  Done.  Cut Cut Cut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turns out the 17 intelligence agencies was actually only 4.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There really are  17 U.S. Intelligence agencies,  & I can name every one of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well good for you, Junior.  Now all you need to work on is your reading skills.  No one was disputing the existence of the 17 agencies, only the number who had the info in question.  Four of them, not all seventeen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are myriad ways all 17 agencies could have been involved. Whether by direct involvement or by some other validation iit is  possible for all 17 agencies to concur. What makes you so sure that didn't happen?
Click to expand...



It was originally British intelligence (a member of the 5 eyes--countries that share intelligence with us)--that notified the CIA about all this contact between Trump associates and Russia.



> Britain's Government Communications Headquarters became aware of suspicious "interactions" between associates of Donald Trump and suspected or known Russian operatives in late 2015. The European agencies "were saying: 'There are contacts going on between people close to Mr. Trump and people we believe are *Russian intelligence agents*. You should be wary of this.' The message was: 'Watch out. There's something not right here.'" The Guardian reported on Thursday.


'There's something not right here': British spies warned the US about 'extensive' contact between Trump team and Russia

Then the CIA warned the FBI


> The CIA alerted the FBI to a troubling pattern of contacts between Russian officials and associates of the Trump campaign last year, former agency director John Brennan testified on Tuesday, shedding new light on the origin of a criminal probe that now reaches into the White House.


CIA director alerted FBI to pattern of contacts between Russian officials and Trump campaign associates

It blew up when Trump surrogates met the Russian ambassador at the RNC convention in July and actually sat down with him to write foreign policy--(on an election they were even close to winning.)



> Gordon had advocated for language in the GOP platform that the* Ukrainians not be armed in their battle against pro-Russian separatists,* an effort was ultimately successful. But Gordon says he was simply advocating what Trump himself had expressed -- that he did not wish to see major war break out over the situation in Ukraine.


More Trump advisers disclose meeting with Russia's ambassador - CNNPolitics.com

This is also when James Comey testified that the Russian investigation started.
Comey says FBI began investigation into Russia meddling in July

Just last week, Trump's former campaign manager *Paul Manafort*, was forced to register as a Foreign agent by the DOJ--receiving 17 million dollars from Russia for work he did for them in the 2012-2014 era--regarding the Ukraine--Russia-- in relation to policy of the United States.
Paul Manafort retroactively registers with Justice Dept. as foreign agent

Go back to page *2 post # 19* and you'll learn a lot more.


----------



## JQPublic1

oreo said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no proof other than that nonsensical story "17 Intelligence Agencies"......what a crock.
> 
> note:  Day 1 I asked.  $20T debt.  Why do we have at least 17 "intelligence agencies".  I am always out front.  Combine down to TWO.  Foreign and Domestic.  Done.  Cut Cut Cut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turns out the 17 intelligence agencies was actually only 4.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There really are  17 U.S. Intelligence agencies,  & I can name every one of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well good for you, Junior.  Now all you need to work on is your reading skills.  No one was disputing the existence of the 17 agencies, only the number who had the info in question.  Four of them, not all seventeen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are myriad ways all 17 agencies could have been involved. Whether by direct involvement or by some other validation iit is  possible for all 17 agencies to concur. What makes you so sure that didn't happen?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It was originally British intelligence (a member of the 5 eyes--countries that share intelligence with us)--that notified the CIA about all this contact between Trump associates and Russia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Britain's Government Communications Headquarters became aware of suspicious "interactions" between associates of Donald Trump and suspected or known Russian operatives in late 2015. The European agencies "were saying: 'There are contacts going on between people close to Mr. Trump and people we believe are *Russian intelligence agents*. You should be wary of this.' The message was: 'Watch out. There's something not right here.'" The Guardian reported on Thursday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 'There's something not right here': British spies warned the US about 'extensive' contact between Trump team and Russia
> 
> Then the CIA warned the FBI
> 
> 
> 
> The CIA alerted the FBI to a troubling pattern of contacts between Russian officials and associates of the Trump campaign last year, former agency director John Brennan testified on Tuesday, shedding new light on the origin of a criminal probe that now reaches into the White House.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> CIA director alerted FBI to pattern of contacts between Russian officials and Trump campaign associates
> 
> It blew up when Trump surrogates met the Russian ambassador at the RNC convention in July and actually sat down with him to write foreign policy--(on an election they were even close to winning.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gordon had advocated for language in the GOP platform that the* Ukrainians not be armed in their battle against pro-Russian separatists,* an effort was ultimately successful. But Gordon says he was simply advocating what Trump himself had expressed -- that he did not wish to see major war break out over the situation in Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More Trump advisers disclose meeting with Russia's ambassador - CNNPolitics.com
> 
> This is also when James Comey testified that the Russian investigation started.
> Comey says FBI began investigation into Russia meddling in July
> 
> Just last week, Trump's former campaign manager *Paul Manafort*, was forced to register as a Foreign agent by the DOJ--receiving 17 million dollars from Russia for work he did for them in the 2012-2014 era--regarding the Ukraine--Russia-- in relation to policy of the United States.
> Paul Manafort retroactively registers with Justice Dept. as foreign agent
> 
> Go back to page *2 post # 19* and you'll learn a lot more.
Click to expand...

The following excerpt from post #19  was the only relevance I saw there pertaining to U.S. Intelligence involvement in the Trump/associates Russian scandal.
Frankly, that blurb is ambiguous at best. The word "source" is made plural to indicate multiple agencies warned Israeli Intelligence of apparent skulduggery  but stops short of enumeration or identification of those agencies.



oreo said:


> *t appears that U.S. Intelligence sources warned Israeli Intelligence to not give sensitive information to Trump, out of concern that he was compromised by the Russians.
> The source of the intel Trump shared with Russia reportedly was warned months ago not to give it to him
> US spies 'warned Israel not to share intelligence with Trump'*



That excerpt from post #19 is better supported by this:



tinydancer said:


> Quietly oh so quietly the New York Times issued a mega correction to the claim that all 17 agencies agreed it was the Russians.
> 
> You know the one. The one all the freaking liberal left wing whackos have been quoting all these months.
> 
> 
> 
> Correction: June 29, 2017
> A White House Memo article on Monday about President Trump’s deflections and denials about Russia referred incorrectly to the source of an intelligence assessment that said Russia orchestrated hacking attacks during last year’s presidential election.
> 
> The assessment was made by four intelligence agencies — the Office of the Director of National Intelligence, the Central Intelligence Agency, the Federal Bureau of Investigation and the National Security Agency. The assessment was not approved by all 17 organizations in the American intelligence community.
> 
> Trump’s Deflections and Denials on Russia Frustrate Even His Allies



Well, I thought that summed it up until I read this:



Lewdog said:


> Clapper was the head of the DNI and said that he represented all the other agencies under him, and all of the heads of those agencies agreed with his assessment.





Lakhota said:


> You should like this link:
> 
> *James Clapper Corrects Left's Narrative On Russia Election*





Lewdog said:


> No, only 4 actively took part in the intelligence gathering process. You have your stuff backwards. He represents 14 total agencies, and he spoke with the leaders of the other agencies and shared the intelligence with them, and they all agreed Russia hacked the election.





Lakhota said:


> All agencies agreed with Clapper's assessment.





After sifting through all of the above, I found myself holding onto my original premise that all 17 agencies had some part in collecting or  adding some component to collecting evidence of Russian hacking. That 4 agencies assessed the collected evidence didn't change my mind. Obscure semantics and  lexicon obfuscation could work either way here. As an aside, I don't find it unreasonable to think each of the 17 U.S. Intelligence agencies have Russian operatives under some kind of surveillance. I would surmise that those 17 reports are coordinated frequently, probably by the CIA. It sounds good!


----------



## tinydancer

Oh for crying freaking out loud do you left wing whackos now believe Clapper was lying when he said there were only four agencies that signed on? He specifically states and here's the key that as far as he knew no one disagreed with the report.

That's one hell of a far cry from "all 17 agencies agreed...."

His testimony:

While the U.S. Intelligence Community is indeed made up of 17 agencies, Clapper made clear in his testimony yesterday that the community’s assessments regarding alleged Russian interference were not the product of all seventeen agencies but of three – the Central Intelligence Agency (CIA), the Federal Bureau of Investigation (FBI), and the National Security Agency (NSA).

Referring to the assessments, Clapper stated: “As you know, the I.C. was a coordinated product from three agencies; CIA, NSA and the FBI, not all 17 components of the intelligence community. Those three under the aegis of my former office.”

Later in the hearing, Clapper corrected Sen. Al Franken (D-Minn.) when Franken claimed that all 17 U.S. intelligence agencies concluded Russia attempted to influence the election.

Here is a transcript of that exchange:

FRANKEN: And I want to thank General Clapper and – and Attorney General Yates for – for appearing today. We have – the intelligence communities have concluded all 17 of them that Russia interfered with this election. And we all know how that’s right.

CLAPPER: Senator, as I pointed out in my statement Senator Franken, it was there were only three agencies that directly involved in this assessment plus my office…

FRANKEN: But all 17 signed on to that?

CLAPPER: Well, we didn’t go through that – that process, this was a special situation because of the time limits and my – what I knew to be to who could really contribute to this and the sensitivity of the situation, we decided it was a constant judgment to restrict it to those three. I’m not aware of anyone who dissented or – or disagreed when it came out.

The January 6 U.S. intelligence community report is titled, “Background to ‘Assessing Russian Activities and Intentions in Recent US Elections’: The Analytic Process and Cyber Incident Attribution.”

The report makes clear it is a product of three intelligence agencies and not 17.

James Clapper Corrects Left’s Narrative On Russia Election Interference: 'Not All 17' Intel Agencies Affirmed


James Clapper Corrects Left’s Narrative On Russia Election Interference: 'Not All 17' Intel Agencies Affirmed


----------



## oreo

JQPublic1 said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> Turns out the 17 intelligence agencies was actually only 4.
> 
> 
> 
> There really are  17 U.S. Intelligence agencies,  & I can name every one of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well good for you, Junior.  Now all you need to work on is your reading skills.  No one was disputing the existence of the 17 agencies, only the number who had the info in question.  Four of them, not all seventeen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are myriad ways all 17 agencies could have been involved. Whether by direct involvement or by some other validation iit is  possible for all 17 agencies to concur. What makes you so sure that didn't happen?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It was originally British intelligence (a member of the 5 eyes--countries that share intelligence with us)--that notified the CIA about all this contact between Trump associates and Russia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Britain's Government Communications Headquarters became aware of suspicious "interactions" between associates of Donald Trump and suspected or known Russian operatives in late 2015. The European agencies "were saying: 'There are contacts going on between people close to Mr. Trump and people we believe are *Russian intelligence agents*. You should be wary of this.' The message was: 'Watch out. There's something not right here.'" The Guardian reported on Thursday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 'There's something not right here': British spies warned the US about 'extensive' contact between Trump team and Russia
> 
> Then the CIA warned the FBI
> 
> 
> 
> The CIA alerted the FBI to a troubling pattern of contacts between Russian officials and associates of the Trump campaign last year, former agency director John Brennan testified on Tuesday, shedding new light on the origin of a criminal probe that now reaches into the White House.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> CIA director alerted FBI to pattern of contacts between Russian officials and Trump campaign associates
> 
> It blew up when Trump surrogates met the Russian ambassador at the RNC convention in July and actually sat down with him to write foreign policy--(on an election they were even close to winning.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gordon had advocated for language in the GOP platform that the* Ukrainians not be armed in their battle against pro-Russian separatists,* an effort was ultimately successful. But Gordon says he was simply advocating what Trump himself had expressed -- that he did not wish to see major war break out over the situation in Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More Trump advisers disclose meeting with Russia's ambassador - CNNPolitics.com
> 
> This is also when James Comey testified that the Russian investigation started.
> Comey says FBI began investigation into Russia meddling in July
> 
> Just last week, Trump's former campaign manager *Paul Manafort*, was forced to register as a Foreign agent by the DOJ--receiving 17 million dollars from Russia for work he did for them in the 2012-2014 era--regarding the Ukraine--Russia-- in relation to policy of the United States.
> Paul Manafort retroactively registers with Justice Dept. as foreign agent
> 
> Go back to page *2 post # 19* and you'll learn a lot more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The following excerpt from post #19  was the only relevance I saw there pertaining to U.S. Intelligence involvement in the Trump/associates Russian scandal.
> Frankly, that blurb is ambiguous at best. The word "source" is made plural to indicate multiple agencies warned Israeli Intelligence of apparent skulduggery  but stops short of enumeration or identification of those agencies.
> 
> 
> 
> oreo said:
> 
> 
> 
> *t appears that U.S. Intelligence sources warned Israeli Intelligence to not give sensitive information to Trump, out of concern that he was compromised by the Russians.
> The source of the intel Trump shared with Russia reportedly was warned months ago not to give it to him
> US spies 'warned Israel not to share intelligence with Trump'*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That excerpt from post #19 is better supported by this:
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quietly oh so quietly the New York Times issued a mega correction to the claim that all 17 agencies agreed it was the Russians.
> 
> You know the one. The one all the freaking liberal left wing whackos have been quoting all these months.
> 
> 
> 
> Correction: June 29, 2017
> A White House Memo article on Monday about President Trump’s deflections and denials about Russia referred incorrectly to the source of an intelligence assessment that said Russia orchestrated hacking attacks during last year’s presidential election.
> 
> The assessment was made by four intelligence agencies — the Office of the Director of National Intelligence, the Central Intelligence Agency, the Federal Bureau of Investigation and the National Security Agency. The assessment was not approved by all 17 organizations in the American intelligence community.
> 
> Trump’s Deflections and Denials on Russia Frustrate Even His Allies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I thought that summed it up until I read this:
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clapper was the head of the DNI and said that he represented all the other agencies under him, and all of the heads of those agencies agreed with his assessment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should like this link:
> 
> *James Clapper Corrects Left's Narrative On Russia Election*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, only 4 actively took part in the intelligence gathering process. You have your stuff backwards. He represents 14 total agencies, and he spoke with the leaders of the other agencies and shared the intelligence with them, and they all agreed Russia hacked the election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> All agencies agreed with Clapper's assessment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After sifting through all of the above, I found myself holding onto my original premise that all 17 agencies had some part in collecting or  adding some component to collecting evidence of Russian hacking. That 4 agencies assessed the collected evidence didn't change my mind. Obscure semantics and  lexicon obfuscation could work either way here. As an aside, I don't find it unreasonable to think each of the 17 U.S. Intelligence agencies have Russian operatives under some kind of surveillance. I would surmise that those 17 reports are coordinated frequently, probably by the CIA. It sounds good!
Click to expand...



James Clapper admitted that he wouldn't have been privy to all of this information--as I agree with you that intelligence was coming in from everywhere (not just the CIA or FBI.)  Another thing that is interesting--after Barack Obama watched what James Comey did to Hillary Clinton--would have trusted him to be the source of information or lead on this investigation. * I think not.  Comey was also and stll is under investigation for his interference into this election.*
DOJ to Investigate James Comey and the FBI

Remember it was Obama that ordered this investigation to be done before he left office.  And it is stated that he preserved intelligence, meaning he had no intentions of turning it over to James Comey or the Trump administration or anyone with an R behind their name.



> In the final hours of Barack Obama's presidency, some White House officials reportedly raced to spread and preserve information about possible communications between associates of then-candidate Donald Trump and Russians. The New York Times, citing former American officials, reported that these officials were concerned that the information they were gaining on the Russian meddling in the election and the possible campaign contact could be compromised with the new administration, and they wanted to set up any future investigation with the information.


Obama administration reportedly raced to preserve intelligence on possible contact between Russians and Trump associates

So this indicates that most of this intelligence is coming in from other places and not just U.S. sources.  Clearly Trump and his associates were being closely watched by several foreign intelligence agencies that share information with us.


----------



## JQPublic1

oreo said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oreo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There really are  17 U.S. Intelligence agencies,  & I can name every one of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well good for you, Junior.  Now all you need to work on is your reading skills.  No one was disputing the existence of the 17 agencies, only the number who had the info in question.  Four of them, not all seventeen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are myriad ways all 17 agencies could have been involved. Whether by direct involvement or by some other validation iit is  possible for all 17 agencies to concur. What makes you so sure that didn't happen?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It was originally British intelligence (a member of the 5 eyes--countries that share intelligence with us)--that notified the CIA about all this contact between Trump associates and Russia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Britain's Government Communications Headquarters became aware of suspicious "interactions" between associates of Donald Trump and suspected or known Russian operatives in late 2015. The European agencies "were saying: 'There are contacts going on between people close to Mr. Trump and people we believe are *Russian intelligence agents*. You should be wary of this.' The message was: 'Watch out. There's something not right here.'" The Guardian reported on Thursday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 'There's something not right here': British spies warned the US about 'extensive' contact between Trump team and Russia
> 
> Then the CIA warned the FBI
> 
> 
> 
> The CIA alerted the FBI to a troubling pattern of contacts between Russian officials and associates of the Trump campaign last year, former agency director John Brennan testified on Tuesday, shedding new light on the origin of a criminal probe that now reaches into the White House.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> CIA director alerted FBI to pattern of contacts between Russian officials and Trump campaign associates
> 
> It blew up when Trump surrogates met the Russian ambassador at the RNC convention in July and actually sat down with him to write foreign policy--(on an election they were even close to winning.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gordon had advocated for language in the GOP platform that the* Ukrainians not be armed in their battle against pro-Russian separatists,* an effort was ultimately successful. But Gordon says he was simply advocating what Trump himself had expressed -- that he did not wish to see major war break out over the situation in Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More Trump advisers disclose meeting with Russia's ambassador - CNNPolitics.com
> 
> This is also when James Comey testified that the Russian investigation started.
> Comey says FBI began investigation into Russia meddling in July
> 
> Just last week, Trump's former campaign manager *Paul Manafort*, was forced to register as a Foreign agent by the DOJ--receiving 17 million dollars from Russia for work he did for them in the 2012-2014 era--regarding the Ukraine--Russia-- in relation to policy of the United States.
> Paul Manafort retroactively registers with Justice Dept. as foreign agent
> 
> Go back to page *2 post # 19* and you'll learn a lot more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The following excerpt from post #19  was the only relevance I saw there pertaining to U.S. Intelligence involvement in the Trump/associates Russian scandal.
> Frankly, that blurb is ambiguous at best. The word "source" is made plural to indicate multiple agencies warned Israeli Intelligence of apparent skulduggery  but stops short of enumeration or identification of those agencies.
> 
> 
> 
> oreo said:
> 
> 
> 
> *t appears that U.S. Intelligence sources warned Israeli Intelligence to not give sensitive information to Trump, out of concern that he was compromised by the Russians.
> The source of the intel Trump shared with Russia reportedly was warned months ago not to give it to him
> US spies 'warned Israel not to share intelligence with Trump'*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That excerpt from post #19 is better supported by this:
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quietly oh so quietly the New York Times issued a mega correction to the claim that all 17 agencies agreed it was the Russians.
> 
> You know the one. The one all the freaking liberal left wing whackos have been quoting all these months.
> 
> 
> 
> Correction: June 29, 2017
> A White House Memo article on Monday about President Trump’s deflections and denials about Russia referred incorrectly to the source of an intelligence assessment that said Russia orchestrated hacking attacks during last year’s presidential election.
> 
> The assessment was made by four intelligence agencies — the Office of the Director of National Intelligence, the Central Intelligence Agency, the Federal Bureau of Investigation and the National Security Agency. The assessment was not approved by all 17 organizations in the American intelligence community.
> 
> Trump’s Deflections and Denials on Russia Frustrate Even His Allies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I thought that summed it up until I read this:
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clapper was the head of the DNI and said that he represented all the other agencies under him, and all of the heads of those agencies agreed with his assessment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should like this link:
> 
> *James Clapper Corrects Left's Narrative On Russia Election*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, only 4 actively took part in the intelligence gathering process. You have your stuff backwards. He represents 14 total agencies, and he spoke with the leaders of the other agencies and shared the intelligence with them, and they all agreed Russia hacked the election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> All agencies agreed with Clapper's assessment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After sifting through all of the above, I found myself holding onto my original premise that all 17 agencies had some part in collecting or  adding some component to collecting evidence of Russian hacking. That 4 agencies assessed the collected evidence didn't change my mind. Obscure semantics and  lexicon obfuscation could work either way here. As an aside, I don't find it unreasonable to think each of the 17 U.S. Intelligence agencies have Russian operatives under some kind of surveillance. I would surmise that those 17 reports are coordinated frequently, probably by the CIA. It sounds good!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> James Clapper admitted that he wouldn't have been privy to all of this information--as I agree with you that intelligence was coming in from everywhere (not just the CIA or FBI.)  Another thing that is interesting--after Barack Obama watched what James Comey did to Hillary Clinton--would have trusted him to be the source of information or lead on this investigation. * I think not.  Comey was also and stll is under investigation for his interference into this election.*
> DOJ to Investigate James Comey and the FBI
> 
> Remember it was Obama that ordered this investigation to be done before he left office.  And it is stated that he preserved intelligence, meaning he had no intentions of turning it over to James Comey or the Trump administration or anyone with an R behind their name.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the final hours of Barack Obama's presidency, some White House officials reportedly raced to spread and preserve information about possible communications between associates of then-candidate Donald Trump and Russians. The New York Times, citing former American officials, reported that these officials were concerned that the information they were gaining on the Russian meddling in the election and the possible campaign contact could be compromised with the new administration, and they wanted to set up any future investigation with the information.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama administration reportedly raced to preserve intelligence on possible contact between Russians and Trump associates
> 
> So this indicates that most of this intelligence is coming in from other places and not just U.S. sources.  Clearly Trump and his associates were being closely watched by several foreign intelligence agencies that share information with us.
Click to expand...

 Haven't you wondered why foreign intelligence agencies were watching Trump and his associates so closely? For one thing, his anti-NATO stance got their attention.But don't think our intelligence agencies didn't notice also.
And when Trump decided to publicly deride U.S. Intelligence he just did not know what he was getting himself into.
I suspect the U.S. Intelligence agencies knew about the Trump/associates connections to Russia before the foreign agencies did. But when it became clearer that Trump would be president, the U.S. agencies shared the data with foreign associate agencies to act as surrogates in disseminating Information that would have been problematic for U.S. intelligence to make public.


----------



## tinydancer

oreo said:


> LeftofLeft said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...influenced the election, or that Trump colluded with the Russians in influencing the election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you asking USMB members to prove something that is part of an ongoing investigation?
> 
> So far what we know is that Russia tried to influence the election- and that there is no evidence of collusion.
> 
> Hopefully- the investigation will conclude with more answers- including concluding that there was no collusion.
> 
> Meanwhile- if you want more information about Russia's attempt to corrupt our election, I *refer you to the testimony of the FBI and CIA chiefs*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What *proof *came out of the testimony?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No one is on this board to babysit you.  If you haven't been paying any attention to Senate testimony it's your problem, no one elses.
> 
> The CIA, the FBI, the Department of Homeland Security along with 14 other intelligence agencies are all in agreement that Russia hacked into the DNC databases.  James Comey and others have already testified to that.
> Why Experts Think Russia Hacked the DNC Emails
> 
> The only one that has continually denied it, (until Senate Intelligence committee members broke down his door, and he had a change of mind) was Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now if you want to go back to *page 2--post # 19* on this thread you'll find Trump's involvement into this now Russian criminal investigation, and he himself is now under criminal investigation for Obstruction of Justice--an impeachable offense. You will find out what we know now.
> Wash. Post: Mueller investigating Trump for obstruction - CNNPolitics.com
> _
> Keeping in mind that this investigation is ongoing, and since it is now a *criminal investigation,*  and no longer just a congressional probe, as Lindsey Graham explained, there won't be as much public information coming out, as they have all been told to clam up and lawyer up--which is what they've been doing._
> http://nypost.com/2017/05/18/lindsey-graham-russia-probe-now-a-criminal-investigation/
Click to expand...


Clapper disagrees with you that all 17 agencies agreed.


----------



## eagle7_31

Blackrook said:


> ...influenced the election, or that Trump colluded with the Russians in influencing the election.



You can ask, but all you will get is useless hot air.


----------



## tinydancer

eagle7_31 said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...influenced the election, or that Trump colluded with the Russians in influencing the election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can ask, but all you will get is useless hot air.
Click to expand...


It's the old "we haven't found a shred of evidence yet so that means they must be hiding something" routine. Sheesh.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

g5000, post: 17648213 





g5000 said:


> Evidence? I see no evidence!



You are a good looking monkey for sure. 

You see when you cover your eyes though you cannot see what suspicious activity Trump and his clown posse have done to warrant the investigation. 

Take your hands off your eyes or are they glued there with Trump Glue.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

easyt65 said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it is not illegal for private citizens to meet with Russians
> 
> But when the Russians are breaking our laws to help the Trump campaign and top representatives of Trumps campaign are meeting with the Russians while they are leaking information........it is what is known as "suspicious"
> 
> Now, if Trump would only explain what they were meeting about....those suspicions would go away
> 
> 
> 
> Sessions was not a private citizen when he met with Russians, nor is anyone else with official capacity with the government or a Presidential campaign. Lobbyist are required to register and some are required to register as agents. Flynn failed to register as a foreign agent. That is why he has registered "retroactively". Technically, Flynn has admitted to being a secret foreign agent. Let that sink in when discussing the legality of an American meeting with Russians. Flynn has admitted, by registering retroactively as a foreign agent, that he was a secret foreign agent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now Trump is going to claim dumb
> 
> He did not have any idea what his top staff was up to. He is the type of manager who likes to be kept in the dark
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was Barry truly clueless about so many of his Cabinet picks being tax cheats in 2008, or did he simply not give a damn and just wanted what he wanted?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is Trump a mass murderer like you accused Obama of being?
> 
> Your quote last year:
> 
> _He dragged the nation into the middle of a Syrian civil war - on his own - between another dictator and another set of terrorists to ally himself - again- with terrorists...Obama has also been waging his own personal drone war....
> 
> The results are in: Add another 116 dead to Obama's body count...all civilians.
> 
> Since this is as an UN-sanctioned war, could this make Obama a 'War Criminal'?
> 
> In the immortal words of Hillary Clinton, "What difference does it make?!" In the end, Obama's war has killed 116 civilians...
> _
> Trump has done all of those things- were you lying about Obama when you posted that?
> 
> Or do you just not care when Trump is a 'mass-murderer'?
> 
> (this is a classic example of a hyper right wing hypocritical partisan attack)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No Trump isn't...then no Preident has ever had so much innocent blood on his hands while helping so many of this country's enemies achieve so much.
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it is not illegal for private citizens to meet with Russians
> 
> But when the Russians are breaking our laws to help the Trump campaign and top representatives of Trumps campaign are meeting with the Russians while they are leaking information........it is what is known as "suspicious"
> 
> Now, if Trump would only explain what they were meeting about....those suspicions would go away
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sessions was not a private citizen when he met with Russians, nor is anyone else with official capacity with the government or a Presidential campaign. Lobbyist are required to register and some are required to register as agents. Flynn failed to register as a foreign agent. That is why he has registered "retroactively". Technically, Flynn has admitted to being a secret foreign agent. Let that sink in when discussing the legality of an American meeting with Russians. Flynn has admitted, by registering retroactively as a foreign agent, that he was a secret foreign agent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now Trump is going to claim dumb
> 
> He did not have any idea what his top staff was up to. He is the type of manager who likes to be kept in the dark
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was Barry truly clueless about so many of his Cabinet picks being tax cheats in 2008, or did he simply not give a damn and just wanted what he wanted?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is Trump a mass murderer like you accused Obama of being?
> 
> Your quote last year:
> 
> _He dragged the nation into the middle of a Syrian civil war - on his own - between another dictator and another set of terrorists to ally himself - again- with terrorists...Obama has also been waging his own personal drone war....
> 
> The results are in: Add another 116 dead to Obama's body count...all civilians.
> 
> Since this is as an UN-sanctioned war, could this make Obama a 'War Criminal'?
> 
> In the immortal words of Hillary Clinton, "What difference does it make?!" In the end, Obama's war has killed 116 civilians...
> _
> Trump has done all of those things- were you lying about Obama when you posted that?
> 
> Or do you just not care when Trump is a 'mass-murderer'?
> 
> (this is a classic example of a hyper right wing hypocritical partisan attack)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, Trump doesn't have as much blood on his hands as Barry.
> 
> Then again, no President has ever had as much innocent blood on his hands while helping this nation's enemies achieve so much as Barry.
> 
> Approx 150 dead as a result of Barry's gun running to Mexican Drug Cartels...to include 4 Americans.
> 
> 4 Americans needlessly killed in Benghazi...
> 
> 7 Americans needlessly killed in Ca
> 
> Americans killed in the Boston Marathon Bombing because Barry failed to act to protect citizens from known terrorists...
> 
> He killed 1 American citizen abroad, without a trial, killed by his own personal drone assassination program.
> 
> Countless killed in Egypt after helping terrorists take over.
> 
> Countless killed in Libya when / after he helped Al Qaeda - the terrorists who killed 3,000 Americans on 9/11/01 - take over Libya in his 1st Un-Constitutional War
> 
> Countless killed by ISIS in Syria, Iraq, Germany, France, the UK, the US, etc due to Barry financing, supplying, arming, training, defending, and protecting them...
> 
> The one I really can't understand, though, is how anyone - ANYONE - could support that treasonous M*ther F*cker when he dragged the US into his own personal, terrorist-supporting, Un-Constitutional, Un-approved war to help AL QAEDA - the MURDERERS of THREE THOUSAND AMERICANS in the worst attack on the US on American soil - take over their own country!
> 
> Forget Impeachment - along with the 'honor' of being the 1st Black President, he should have been the 1st President Traitor to end up on the inside of Gitmo staring out from behind bars!
Click to expand...


Are you Mike Flynn's son?

You are one friggin' nutjob.,


----------



## easyt65

NotfooledbyW said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sessions was not a private citizen when he met with Russians, nor is anyone else with official capacity with the government or a Presidential campaign. Lobbyist are required to register and some are required to register as agents. Flynn failed to register as a foreign agent. That is why he has registered "retroactively". Technically, Flynn has admitted to being a secret foreign agent. Let that sink in when discussing the legality of an American meeting with Russians. Flynn has admitted, by registering retroactively as a foreign agent, that he was a secret foreign agent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now Trump is going to claim dumb
> 
> He did not have any idea what his top staff was up to. He is the type of manager who likes to be kept in the dark
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was Barry truly clueless about so many of his Cabinet picks being tax cheats in 2008, or did he simply not give a damn and just wanted what he wanted?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is Trump a mass murderer like you accused Obama of being?
> 
> Your quote last year:
> 
> _He dragged the nation into the middle of a Syrian civil war - on his own - between another dictator and another set of terrorists to ally himself - again- with terrorists...Obama has also been waging his own personal drone war....
> 
> The results are in: Add another 116 dead to Obama's body count...all civilians.
> 
> Since this is as an UN-sanctioned war, could this make Obama a 'War Criminal'?
> 
> In the immortal words of Hillary Clinton, "What difference does it make?!" In the end, Obama's war has killed 116 civilians...
> _
> Trump has done all of those things- were you lying about Obama when you posted that?
> 
> Or do you just not care when Trump is a 'mass-murderer'?
> 
> (this is a classic example of a hyper right wing hypocritical partisan attack)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No Trump isn't...then no Preident has ever had so much innocent blood on his hands while helping so many of this country's enemies achieve so much.
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sessions was not a private citizen when he met with Russians, nor is anyone else with official capacity with the government or a Presidential campaign. Lobbyist are required to register and some are required to register as agents. Flynn failed to register as a foreign agent. That is why he has registered "retroactively". Technically, Flynn has admitted to being a secret foreign agent. Let that sink in when discussing the legality of an American meeting with Russians. Flynn has admitted, by registering retroactively as a foreign agent, that he was a secret foreign agent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now Trump is going to claim dumb
> 
> He did not have any idea what his top staff was up to. He is the type of manager who likes to be kept in the dark
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was Barry truly clueless about so many of his Cabinet picks being tax cheats in 2008, or did he simply not give a damn and just wanted what he wanted?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is Trump a mass murderer like you accused Obama of being?
> 
> Your quote last year:
> 
> _He dragged the nation into the middle of a Syrian civil war - on his own - between another dictator and another set of terrorists to ally himself - again- with terrorists...Obama has also been waging his own personal drone war....
> 
> The results are in: Add another 116 dead to Obama's body count...all civilians.
> 
> Since this is as an UN-sanctioned war, could this make Obama a 'War Criminal'?
> 
> In the immortal words of Hillary Clinton, "What difference does it make?!" In the end, Obama's war has killed 116 civilians...
> _
> Trump has done all of those things- were you lying about Obama when you posted that?
> 
> Or do you just not care when Trump is a 'mass-murderer'?
> 
> (this is a classic example of a hyper right wing hypocritical partisan attack)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, Trump doesn't have as much blood on his hands as Barry.
> 
> Then again, no President has ever had as much innocent blood on his hands while helping this nation's enemies achieve so much as Barry.
> 
> Approx 150 dead as a result of Barry's gun running to Mexican Drug Cartels...to include 4 Americans.
> 
> 4 Americans needlessly killed in Benghazi...
> 
> 7 Americans needlessly killed in Ca
> 
> Americans killed in the Boston Marathon Bombing because Barry failed to act to protect citizens from known terrorists...
> 
> He killed 1 American citizen abroad, without a trial, killed by his own personal drone assassination program.
> 
> Countless killed in Egypt after helping terrorists take over.
> 
> Countless killed in Libya when / after he helped Al Qaeda - the terrorists who killed 3,000 Americans on 9/11/01 - take over Libya in his 1st Un-Constitutional War
> 
> Countless killed by ISIS in Syria, Iraq, Germany, France, the UK, the US, etc due to Barry financing, supplying, arming, training, defending, and protecting them...
> 
> The one I really can't understand, though, is how anyone - ANYONE - could support that treasonous M*ther F*cker when he dragged the US into his own personal, terrorist-supporting, Un-Constitutional, Un-approved war to help AL QAEDA - the MURDERERS of THREE THOUSAND AMERICANS in the worst attack on the US on American soil - take over their own country!
> 
> Forget Impeachment - along with the 'honor' of being the 1st Black President, he should have been the 1st President Traitor to end up on the inside of Gitmo staring out from behind bars!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you Mike Flynn's son?
> 
> You are one friggin' nutjob.,
Click to expand...

I'm not the one unable to handle reality, snowflake.


----------



## toobfreak

JQPublic1 said:


> Haven't you wondered why foreign intelligence agencies were watching Trump and his associates so closely? For one thing, his anti-NATO stance got their attention.But don't think our intelligence agencies didn't notice also.
> And when Trump decided to publicly deride U.S. Intelligence he just did not know what he was getting himself into.
> I suspect the U.S. Intelligence agencies knew about the Trump/associates connections to Russia before the foreign agencies did. But when it became clearer that Trump would be president, the U.S. agencies shared the data with foreign associate agencies to act as surrogates in disseminating Information that would have been problematic for U.S. intelligence to make public.




Just a little more bologna from you and I could make a helluva couple of sandwiches!


----------



## JQPublic1

toobfreak said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't you wondered why foreign intelligence agencies were watching Trump and his associates so closely? For one thing, his anti-NATO stance got their attention.But don't think our intelligence agencies didn't notice also.
> And when Trump decided to publicly deride U.S. Intelligence he just did not know what he was getting himself into.
> I suspect the U.S. Intelligence agencies knew about the Trump/associates connections to Russia before the foreign agencies did. But when it became clearer that Trump would be president, the U.S. agencies shared the data with foreign associate agencies to act as surrogates in disseminating Information that would have been problematic for U.S. intelligence to make public.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a little more bologna from you and I could make a helluva couple of sandwiches!
Click to expand...

And you could
 wash them down with all the Kool-Aid you've been handed by the Republican.


----------



## oreo

tinydancer said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LeftofLeft said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...influenced the election, or that Trump colluded with the Russians in influencing the election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you asking USMB members to prove something that is part of an ongoing investigation?
> 
> So far what we know is that Russia tried to influence the election- and that there is no evidence of collusion.
> 
> Hopefully- the investigation will conclude with more answers- including concluding that there was no collusion.
> 
> Meanwhile- if you want more information about Russia's attempt to corrupt our election, I *refer you to the testimony of the FBI and CIA chiefs*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What *proof *came out of the testimony?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No one is on this board to babysit you.  If you haven't been paying any attention to Senate testimony it's your problem, no one elses.
> 
> The CIA, the FBI, the Department of Homeland Security along with 14 other intelligence agencies are all in agreement that Russia hacked into the DNC databases.  James Comey and others have already testified to that.
> Why Experts Think Russia Hacked the DNC Emails
> 
> The only one that has continually denied it, (until Senate Intelligence committee members broke down his door, and he had a change of mind) was Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now if you want to go back to *page 2--post # 19* on this thread you'll find Trump's involvement into this now Russian criminal investigation, and he himself is now under criminal investigation for Obstruction of Justice--an impeachable offense. You will find out what we know now.
> Wash. Post: Mueller investigating Trump for obstruction - CNNPolitics.com
> _
> Keeping in mind that this investigation is ongoing, and since it is now a *criminal investigation,*  and no longer just a congressional probe, as Lindsey Graham explained, there won't be as much public information coming out, as they have all been told to clam up and lawyer up--which is what they've been doing._
> http://nypost.com/2017/05/18/lindsey-graham-russia-probe-now-a-criminal-investigation/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Clapper disagrees with you that all 17 agencies agreed.[/QUO
> 
> You'll have to post a link to that--tthat is something I have never heard nor read.
> 
> Here's what Clapper clarified in his statement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Former Director of National Intelligence James Clapper said he does not know if there was collusion between President Trump’s campaign and Russia and that he was not privy to the details of the counterintelligence investigation.“_I don’t know if there was collusion or not_,” Clapper said during an interview Friday with MSNBC. “_I don’t know if there was evidence of collusion or not, *nor should I have*_*.”*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> James Clapper destroys Trump talking point about collusion, says US institutions are ‘under assault’ from Trump
Click to expand...


----------



## Snouter

Jesus Christ, some retards still appear to buy the fake Russian narrative.  No offense oreo, but what high school did you graduate from again?


----------



## oreo

JQPublic1 said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oreo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well good for you, Junior.  Now all you need to work on is your reading skills.  No one was disputing the existence of the 17 agencies, only the number who had the info in question.  Four of them, not all seventeen.
> 
> 
> 
> There are myriad ways all 17 agencies could have been involved. Whether by direct involvement or by some other validation iit is  possible for all 17 agencies to concur. What makes you so sure that didn't happen?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It was originally British intelligence (a member of the 5 eyes--countries that share intelligence with us)--that notified the CIA about all this contact between Trump associates and Russia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Britain's Government Communications Headquarters became aware of suspicious "interactions" between associates of Donald Trump and suspected or known Russian operatives in late 2015. The European agencies "were saying: 'There are contacts going on between people close to Mr. Trump and people we believe are *Russian intelligence agents*. You should be wary of this.' The message was: 'Watch out. There's something not right here.'" The Guardian reported on Thursday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 'There's something not right here': British spies warned the US about 'extensive' contact between Trump team and Russia
> 
> Then the CIA warned the FBI
> 
> 
> 
> The CIA alerted the FBI to a troubling pattern of contacts between Russian officials and associates of the Trump campaign last year, former agency director John Brennan testified on Tuesday, shedding new light on the origin of a criminal probe that now reaches into the White House.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> CIA director alerted FBI to pattern of contacts between Russian officials and Trump campaign associates
> 
> It blew up when Trump surrogates met the Russian ambassador at the RNC convention in July and actually sat down with him to write foreign policy--(on an election they were even close to winning.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gordon had advocated for language in the GOP platform that the* Ukrainians not be armed in their battle against pro-Russian separatists,* an effort was ultimately successful. But Gordon says he was simply advocating what Trump himself had expressed -- that he did not wish to see major war break out over the situation in Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More Trump advisers disclose meeting with Russia's ambassador - CNNPolitics.com
> 
> This is also when James Comey testified that the Russian investigation started.
> Comey says FBI began investigation into Russia meddling in July
> 
> Just last week, Trump's former campaign manager *Paul Manafort*, was forced to register as a Foreign agent by the DOJ--receiving 17 million dollars from Russia for work he did for them in the 2012-2014 era--regarding the Ukraine--Russia-- in relation to policy of the United States.
> Paul Manafort retroactively registers with Justice Dept. as foreign agent
> 
> Go back to page *2 post # 19* and you'll learn a lot more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The following excerpt from post #19  was the only relevance I saw there pertaining to U.S. Intelligence involvement in the Trump/associates Russian scandal.
> Frankly, that blurb is ambiguous at best. The word "source" is made plural to indicate multiple agencies warned Israeli Intelligence of apparent skulduggery  but stops short of enumeration or identification of those agencies.
> 
> 
> 
> oreo said:
> 
> 
> 
> *t appears that U.S. Intelligence sources warned Israeli Intelligence to not give sensitive information to Trump, out of concern that he was compromised by the Russians.
> The source of the intel Trump shared with Russia reportedly was warned months ago not to give it to him
> US spies 'warned Israel not to share intelligence with Trump'*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That excerpt from post #19 is better supported by this:
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quietly oh so quietly the New York Times issued a mega correction to the claim that all 17 agencies agreed it was the Russians.
> 
> You know the one. The one all the freaking liberal left wing whackos have been quoting all these months.
> 
> 
> 
> Correction: June 29, 2017
> A White House Memo article on Monday about President Trump’s deflections and denials about Russia referred incorrectly to the source of an intelligence assessment that said Russia orchestrated hacking attacks during last year’s presidential election.
> 
> The assessment was made by four intelligence agencies — the Office of the Director of National Intelligence, the Central Intelligence Agency, the Federal Bureau of Investigation and the National Security Agency. The assessment was not approved by all 17 organizations in the American intelligence community.
> 
> Trump’s Deflections and Denials on Russia Frustrate Even His Allies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I thought that summed it up until I read this:
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clapper was the head of the DNI and said that he represented all the other agencies under him, and all of the heads of those agencies agreed with his assessment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should like this link:
> 
> *James Clapper Corrects Left's Narrative On Russia Election*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, only 4 actively took part in the intelligence gathering process. You have your stuff backwards. He represents 14 total agencies, and he spoke with the leaders of the other agencies and shared the intelligence with them, and they all agreed Russia hacked the election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> All agencies agreed with Clapper's assessment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After sifting through all of the above, I found myself holding onto my original premise that all 17 agencies had some part in collecting or  adding some component to collecting evidence of Russian hacking. That 4 agencies assessed the collected evidence didn't change my mind. Obscure semantics and  lexicon obfuscation could work either way here. As an aside, I don't find it unreasonable to think each of the 17 U.S. Intelligence agencies have Russian operatives under some kind of surveillance. I would surmise that those 17 reports are coordinated frequently, probably by the CIA. It sounds good!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> James Clapper admitted that he wouldn't have been privy to all of this information--as I agree with you that intelligence was coming in from everywhere (not just the CIA or FBI.)  Another thing that is interesting--after Barack Obama watched what James Comey did to Hillary Clinton--would have trusted him to be the source of information or lead on this investigation. * I think not.  Comey was also and stll is under investigation for his interference into this election.*
> DOJ to Investigate James Comey and the FBI
> 
> Remember it was Obama that ordered this investigation to be done before he left office.  And it is stated that he preserved intelligence, meaning he had no intentions of turning it over to James Comey or the Trump administration or anyone with an R behind their name.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the final hours of Barack Obama's presidency, some White House officials reportedly raced to spread and preserve information about possible communications between associates of then-candidate Donald Trump and Russians. The New York Times, citing former American officials, reported that these officials were concerned that the information they were gaining on the Russian meddling in the election and the possible campaign contact could be compromised with the new administration, and they wanted to set up any future investigation with the information.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama administration reportedly raced to preserve intelligence on possible contact between Russians and Trump associates
> 
> So this indicates that most of this intelligence is coming in from other places and not just U.S. sources.  Clearly Trump and his associates were being closely watched by several foreign intelligence agencies that share information with us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haven't you wondered why foreign intelligence agencies were watching Trump and his associates so closely? For one thing, his anti-NATO stance got their attention.But don't think our intelligence agencies didn't notice also.
> And when Trump decided to publicly deride U.S. Intelligence he just did not know what he was getting himself into.
> I suspect the U.S. Intelligence agencies knew about the Trump/associates connections to Russia before the foreign agencies did. But when it became clearer that Trump would be president, the U.S. agencies shared the data with foreign associate agencies to act as surrogates in disseminating Information that would have been problematic for U.S. intelligence to make public.
Click to expand...



Nope British Intelligence picked this up in the later part of 2015--and I don't believe that Trump was trashing NATO during that time period. And if you remember James Comey was real busy looking at 1000's of Hillary Clinton's emails.  I really don't think our intelligence got involved until July 2016.



> British and other European intelligence agencies intercepted communications between associates of Donald Trump and Russian officials and other Russian individuals during the campaign and passed on those communications to their US counterparts, US congressional and law enforcement and US and European intelligence sources tell CNN.  The communications were captured *during routine surveillance *of Russian officials and other Russians known to western intelligence. British and European intelligence agencies, including GCHQ, the British intelligence agency responsible for communications surveillance, were not proactively targeting members of the Trump team but rather picked up these communications during what's known as "incidental collection," these sources tell CNN  The European intelligence agencies detected multiple communications over several months between the Trump associates and Russian individuals -- and passed on that intelligence to the US. The US and Britain are part of the so-called *"Five Eyes" agreement *(along with Canada, Australia and New Zealand), which calls for open sharing among member nations of a broad range of intelligence.  .


British intelligence passed Trump associates' talks with Russian on to US counterparts - CNNPolitics.com


----------



## Siete

Snouter said:


> Jesus Christ, some retards still appear to buy the fake Russian narrative.  No offense oreo, but what high school did you graduate from again?




get him to explain the investigations arent over yet, and if you want the details of an ongoing Federal investigation go get some security clearance


ya idget.


----------



## deanrd

Blackrook said:


> If Russia helped Trump win the election, please explain what they're getting for their help.
> 
> Hillary Clinton took a bribe from the Russians and they gained a huge pile of uranium.
> 
> Cash Flowed to Clinton Foundation Amid Russian Uranium Deal
> 
> Wouldn't the Russians have preferred Hillary, since they already had a great working relationship?


You guys work so hard on ignorance.  There must must a reason for it.  Because it feeds your delusions?

The Uranium deal goes through the Nuclear Regulatory Commission.  Not the State Department.  Try to figure out why.  Hint:  Uranium - Nuclear?  Is that clue enough?


----------



## oreo

Snouter said:


> Jesus Christ, some retards still appear to buy the fake Russian narrative.  No offense oreo, but what high school did you graduate from again?  [/QUOTE
> 
> There's one thing I have learned when people make comments like you just did.  You don't want to know anything that doesn't suit your political leanings or what you want to believe.  So you end up defending your own ignorance with comments like this.  Trying to reason with a Trump supporter is like trying to teach algebra to a chimpanzee.
> 
> Partisan politics often results in seeing the truth, knowing the truth while still defending and promoting the lies.
> 
> Page 2 post # 19 will give you a fairly good idea of what special prosector Robert Mueller is looking at.



There's one thing I have learned when people make comments like you just did. You don't want to know anything that doesn't suit your political leanings, or you only believe what you want to believe. So you end up defending your own ignorance with comments like this. Trying to reason with a Trump supporter is like trying to teach algebra to a chimpanzee.

Partisan politics often results in seeing the truth, knowing the truth while still defending and promoting the lies.

*Page 2 post # 19* will give you a fairly good idea of what special prosector, Robert Mueller is looking at.  By no means is this investigation over--there's going to be more coming.  If you turn off Sean Hannity, Trump's fairly godfather show--and switch the channel over to any other news media outlet (other than FOX News)---you're going to learn a heck of a lot more than you know now.  FOX news and every right wing talk show host out there, OWNS Trump.  They gave him an unprecedented 2 billion in free news coverage while ignoring all other GOP candidates and promoted him to no end.  They are going to protect him by keeping information from their audiences. They're all in full panic spin mode right now.
But WHY is CNN crushing Fox News in the ratings?
$2 Billion Worth of Free Media for Donald Trump
In Trump era, Rachel Maddow starts beating Fox News
The GOP That Failed


----------



## oreo

tinydancer said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LeftofLeft said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...influenced the election, or that Trump colluded with the Russians in influencing the election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you asking USMB members to prove something that is part of an ongoing investigation?
> 
> So far what we know is that Russia tried to influence the election- and that there is no evidence of collusion.
> 
> Hopefully- the investigation will conclude with more answers- including concluding that there was no collusion.
> 
> Meanwhile- if you want more information about Russia's attempt to corrupt our election, I *refer you to the testimony of the FBI and CIA chiefs*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What *proof *came out of the testimony?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No one is on this board to babysit you.  If you haven't been paying any attention to Senate testimony it's your problem, no one elses.
> 
> The CIA, the FBI, the Department of Homeland Security along with 14 other intelligence agencies are all in agreement that Russia hacked into the DNC databases.  James Comey and others have already testified to that.
> Why Experts Think Russia Hacked the DNC Emails
> 
> The only one that has continually denied it, (until Senate Intelligence committee members broke down his door, and he had a change of mind) was Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now if you want to go back to *page 2--post # 19* on this thread you'll find Trump's involvement into this now Russian criminal investigation, and he himself is now under criminal investigation for Obstruction of Justice--an impeachable offense. You will find out what we know now.
> Wash. Post: Mueller investigating Trump for obstruction - CNNPolitics.com
> _
> Keeping in mind that this investigation is ongoing, and since it is now a *criminal investigation,*  and no longer just a congressional probe, as Lindsey Graham explained, there won't be as much public information coming out, as they have all been told to clam up and lawyer up--which is what they've been doing._
> http://nypost.com/2017/05/18/lindsey-graham-russia-probe-now-a-criminal-investigation/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Clapper disagrees with you that all 17 agencies agreed.
Click to expand...



No Clapper never said that.  Clapper said this:



> Former Director of National Intelligence James Clapper said he does not know if there was collusion between President Trump's campaign and Russia and that he was not privy to the details of the counterintelligence investigation. "I don't know if there was collusion or not," Clapper said during an interview Friday with MSNBC. "I don't know if there was evidence of collusion or not, *nor should I have."*


 
You can watch him say it on video at this link.
James Clapper doesn't know if there was Trump, Russia collusion

Adam Schiff cochair of the house intelligence committee had this to say, in response to Clappers first statement that he had seen no evidence of collusion.


----------



## JBond

oreo said:


> Snouter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus Christ, some retards still appear to buy the fake Russian narrative.  No offense oreo, but what high school did you graduate from again?  [/QUOTE
> 
> There's one thing I have learned when people make comments like you just did.  You don't want to know anything that doesn't suit your political leanings or what you want to believe.  So you end up defending your own ignorance with comments like this.  Trying to reason with a Trump supporter is like trying to teach algebra to a chimpanzee.
> 
> Partisan politics often results in seeing the truth, knowing the truth while still defending and promoting the lies.
> 
> Page 2 post # 19 will give you a fairly good idea of what special prosector Robert Mueller is looking at.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's one thing I have learned when people make comments like you just did. You don't want to know anything that doesn't suit your political leanings, or you only believe what you want to believe. So you end up defending your own ignorance with comments like this. Trying to reason with a Trump supporter is like trying to teach algebra to a chimpanzee.
> 
> Partisan politics often results in seeing the truth, knowing the truth while still defending and promoting the lies.
> 
> *Page 2 post # 19* will give you a fairly good idea of what special prosector, Robert Mueller is looking at.  By no means is this investigation over--there's going to be more coming.  If you turn off Sean Hannity, Trump's fairly godfather show--and switch the channel over to any other news media outlet (other than FOX News)---you're going to learn a heck of a lot more than you know now.  FOX news and every right wing talk show host out there, OWNS Trump.  They gave him an unprecedented 2 billion in free news coverage while ignoring all other GOP candidates and promoted him to no end.  They are going to protect him by keeping information from their audiences. They're all in full panic spin mode right now.
> But WHY is CNN crushing Fox News in the ratings?
> $2 Billion Worth of Free Media for Donald Trump
> In Trump era, Rachel Maddow starts beating Fox News
> The GOP That Failed
Click to expand...

On Tuesday, CNN’s primetime viewership peaked at only 886,000 overall viewers, whereas MSNBC peaked at 2.77M and Fox News peaked at 2.79M viewers. In the coveted 25-54-year-old demographic, CNN was only able to amass 308,000 viewers at its peak.

On Wednesday, it was much of the same. CNN peaked at 908,000 viewers where Fox and MSNBC both peaked over 2 million. The 25-54-year-old demographic was just as dismal.

CNN gets huge reality check in the ratings department after weeks of journalism embarrassments – TheBlaze


----------



## oreo

JBond said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snouter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus Christ, some retards still appear to buy the fake Russian narrative.  No offense oreo, but what high school did you graduate from again?  [/QUOTE
> 
> There's one thing I have learned when people make comments like you just did.  You don't want to know anything that doesn't suit your political leanings or what you want to believe.  So you end up defending your own ignorance with comments like this.  Trying to reason with a Trump supporter is like trying to teach algebra to a chimpanzee.
> 
> Partisan politics often results in seeing the truth, knowing the truth while still defending and promoting the lies.
> 
> Page 2 post # 19 will give you a fairly good idea of what special prosector Robert Mueller is looking at.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's one thing I have learned when people make comments like you just did. You don't want to know anything that doesn't suit your political leanings, or you only believe what you want to believe. So you end up defending your own ignorance with comments like this. Trying to reason with a Trump supporter is like trying to teach algebra to a chimpanzee.
> 
> Partisan politics often results in seeing the truth, knowing the truth while still defending and promoting the lies.
> 
> *Page 2 post # 19* will give you a fairly good idea of what special prosector, Robert Mueller is looking at.  By no means is this investigation over--there's going to be more coming.  If you turn off Sean Hannity, Trump's fairly godfather show--and switch the channel over to any other news media outlet (other than FOX News)---you're going to learn a heck of a lot more than you know now.  FOX news and every right wing talk show host out there, OWNS Trump.  They gave him an unprecedented 2 billion in free news coverage while ignoring all other GOP candidates and promoted him to no end.  They are going to protect him by keeping information from their audiences. They're all in full panic spin mode right now.
> But WHY is CNN crushing Fox News in the ratings?
> $2 Billion Worth of Free Media for Donald Trump
> In Trump era, Rachel Maddow starts beating Fox News
> The GOP That Failed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> On Tuesday, CNN’s primetime viewership peaked at only 886,000 overall viewers, whereas MSNBC peaked at 2.77M and Fox News peaked at 2.79M viewers. In the coveted 25-54-year-old demographic, CNN was only able to amass 308,000 viewers at its peak.
> 
> On Wednesday, it was much of the same. CNN peaked at 908,000 viewers where Fox and MSNBC both peaked over 2 million. The 25-54-year-old demographic was just as dismal.
> 
> CNN gets huge reality check in the ratings department after weeks of journalism embarrassments – TheBlaze
Click to expand...


I don't consider "Blaze" to be a credible source of information. Fox News has not only lost some of their prime time stars but they have lost a lot of viewers since the primary and will continue to drop,since they're clearly not reporting on what has been going on with this Russian investigation.

Furthermore, Sean Hannity--the Trump fairy godfather show was promoting a completely fabricated story (Seth Rich). Fox News was threatened a law suit over it, before they pulled the story.  Even FOX News staffers were disgusted with it.
Family of slain DNC staffer demands retraction and apology from Fox News, local TV station
Fox News staffers 'disgusted' at network's promotion of Seth Rich conspiracy theory

This was Hannity's attempt at spining the story away from Julian Assange (Wikileaks) founder that he has been praising throughout the campaign season.  *Julian Assange* who was recently labled an enemy intelligence source of this Nation by CIA chief Pompeo for leaking 1000's of classified CIA documents informing terrorists on the tactics used to catch them.  Assange who has been hole'd up in the Ecuador embassy for the last 4 years for what he did to G.W. Bush.  Basically putting a target on every American soldier's back.
Why is Julian Assange still inside the embassy of Ecuador?
Analyst says WikiLeaks dump 'devastating' for CIA - CNNPolitics.com
CIA director Mike Pompeo says WikiLeaks is a hostile intelligence service.

And this is the crap you're accustomed to listening to on FOX News.  The praising of a well known intelligence enemy that frequently works with Russia. (Wikileaks--Julian Assange)


And we already know who loves Wikileaks (Julian Assange)

Trump Mentioned WikiLeaks 164 Times In Final Month - Political Wire

The credibility of FOX News has been reduced to that of a Tabloid Magazine.


----------



## JQPublic1

deanrd said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Russia helped Trump win the election, please explain what they're getting for their help.
> 
> Hillary Clinton took a bribe from the Russians and they gained a huge pile of uranium.
> 
> Cash Flowed to Clinton Foundation Amid Russian Uranium Deal
> 
> Wouldn't the Russians have preferred Hillary, since they already had a great working relationship?
> 
> 
> 
> You guys work so hard on ignorance.  There must must a reason for it.  Because it feeds your delusions?
> 
> The Uranium deal goes through the Nuclear Regulatory Commission.  Not the State Department.  Try to figure out why.  Hint:  Uranium - Nuclear?  Is that clue enough?
Click to expand...

What is the source for 
RW DISINFORMATION?
Fox Noise of course


----------



## JQPublic1

oreo said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oreo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oreo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are myriad ways all 17 agencies could have been involved. Whether by direct involvement or by some other validation iit is  possible for all 17 agencies to concur. What makes you so sure that didn't happen?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was originally British intelligence (a member of the 5 eyes--countries that share intelligence with us)--that notified the CIA about all this contact between Trump associates and Russia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Britain's Government Communications Headquarters became aware of suspicious "interactions" between associates of Donald Trump and suspected or known Russian operatives in late 2015. The European agencies "were saying: 'There are contacts going on between people close to Mr. Trump and people we believe are *Russian intelligence agents*. You should be wary of this.' The message was: 'Watch out. There's something not right here.'" The Guardian reported on Thursday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 'There's something not right here': British spies warned the US about 'extensive' contact between Trump team and Russia
> 
> Then the CIA warned the FBI
> 
> 
> 
> The CIA alerted the FBI to a troubling pattern of contacts between Russian officials and associates of the Trump campaign last year, former agency director John Brennan testified on Tuesday, shedding new light on the origin of a criminal probe that now reaches into the White House.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> CIA director alerted FBI to pattern of contacts between Russian officials and Trump campaign associates
> 
> It blew up when Trump surrogates met the Russian ambassador at the RNC convention in July and actually sat down with him to write foreign policy--(on an election they were even close to winning.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gordon had advocated for language in the GOP platform that the* Ukrainians not be armed in their battle against pro-Russian separatists,* an effort was ultimately successful. But Gordon says he was simply advocating what Trump himself had expressed -- that he did not wish to see major war break out over the situation in Ukraine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More Trump advisers disclose meeting with Russia's ambassador - CNNPolitics.com
> 
> This is also when James Comey testified that the Russian investigation started.
> Comey says FBI began investigation into Russia meddling in July
> 
> Just last week, Trump's former campaign manager *Paul Manafort*, was forced to register as a Foreign agent by the DOJ--receiving 17 million dollars from Russia for work he did for them in the 2012-2014 era--regarding the Ukraine--Russia-- in relation to policy of the United States.
> Paul Manafort retroactively registers with Justice Dept. as foreign agent
> 
> Go back to page *2 post # 19* and you'll learn a lot more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The following excerpt from post #19  was the only relevance I saw there pertaining to U.S. Intelligence involvement in the Trump/associates Russian scandal.
> Frankly, that blurb is ambiguous at best. The word "source" is made plural to indicate multiple agencies warned Israeli Intelligence of apparent skulduggery  but stops short of enumeration or identification of those agencies.
> 
> 
> 
> oreo said:
> 
> 
> 
> *t appears that U.S. Intelligence sources warned Israeli Intelligence to not give sensitive information to Trump, out of concern that he was compromised by the Russians.
> The source of the intel Trump shared with Russia reportedly was warned months ago not to give it to him
> US spies 'warned Israel not to share intelligence with Trump'*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That excerpt from post #19 is better supported by this:
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quietly oh so quietly the New York Times issued a mega correction to the claim that all 17 agencies agreed it was the Russians.
> 
> You know the one. The one all the freaking liberal left wing whackos have been quoting all these months.
> 
> 
> 
> Correction: June 29, 2017
> A White House Memo article on Monday about President Trump’s deflections and denials about Russia referred incorrectly to the source of an intelligence assessment that said Russia orchestrated hacking attacks during last year’s presidential election.
> 
> The assessment was made by four intelligence agencies — the Office of the Director of National Intelligence, the Central Intelligence Agency, the Federal Bureau of Investigation and the National Security Agency. The assessment was not approved by all 17 organizations in the American intelligence community.
> 
> Trump’s Deflections and Denials on Russia Frustrate Even His Allies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I thought that summed it up until I read this:
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clapper was the head of the DNI and said that he represented all the other agencies under him, and all of the heads of those agencies agreed with his assessment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should like this link:
> 
> *James Clapper Corrects Left's Narrative On Russia Election*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, only 4 actively took part in the intelligence gathering process. You have your stuff backwards. He represents 14 total agencies, and he spoke with the leaders of the other agencies and shared the intelligence with them, and they all agreed Russia hacked the election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> All agencies agreed with Clapper's assessment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After sifting through all of the above, I found myself holding onto my original premise that all 17 agencies had some part in collecting or  adding some component to collecting evidence of Russian hacking. That 4 agencies assessed the collected evidence didn't change my mind. Obscure semantics and  lexicon obfuscation could work either way here. As an aside, I don't find it unreasonable to think each of the 17 U.S. Intelligence agencies have Russian operatives under some kind of surveillance. I would surmise that those 17 reports are coordinated frequently, probably by the CIA. It sounds good!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> James Clapper admitted that he wouldn't have been privy to all of this information--as I agree with you that intelligence was coming in from everywhere (not just the CIA or FBI.)  Another thing that is interesting--after Barack Obama watched what James Comey did to Hillary Clinton--would have trusted him to be the source of information or lead on this investigation. * I think not.  Comey was also and stll is under investigation for his interference into this election.*
> DOJ to Investigate James Comey and the FBI
> 
> Remember it was Obama that ordered this investigation to be done before he left office.  And it is stated that he preserved intelligence, meaning he had no intentions of turning it over to James Comey or the Trump administration or anyone with an R behind their name.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the final hours of Barack Obama's presidency, some White House officials reportedly raced to spread and preserve information about possible communications between associates of then-candidate Donald Trump and Russians. The New York Times, citing former American officials, reported that these officials were concerned that the information they were gaining on the Russian meddling in the election and the possible campaign contact could be compromised with the new administration, and they wanted to set up any future investigation with the information.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama administration reportedly raced to preserve intelligence on possible contact between Russians and Trump associates
> 
> So this indicates that most of this intelligence is coming in from other places and not just U.S. sources.  Clearly Trump and his associates were being closely watched by several foreign intelligence agencies that share information with us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haven't you wondered why foreign intelligence agencies were watching Trump and his associates so closely? For one thing, his anti-NATO stance got their attention.But don't think our intelligence agencies didn't notice also.
> And when Trump decided to publicly deride U.S. Intelligence he just did not know what he was getting himself into.
> I suspect the U.S. Intelligence agencies knew about the Trump/associates connections to Russia before the foreign agencies did. But when it became clearer that Trump would be president, the U.S. agencies shared the data with foreign associate agencies to act as surrogates in disseminating Information that would have been problematic for U.S. intelligence to make public.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nope British Intelligence picked this up in the later part of 2015--and I don't believe that Trump was trashing NATO during that time period. And if you remember James Comey was real busy looking at 1000's of Hillary Clinton's emails.  I really don't think our intelligence got involved until July 2016.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> British and other European intelligence agencies intercepted communications between associates of Donald Trump and Russian officials and other Russian individuals during the campaign and passed on those communications to their US counterparts, US congressional and law enforcement and US and European intelligence sources tell CNN.  The communications were captured *during routine surveillance *of Russian officials and other Russians known to western intelligence. British and European intelligence agencies, including GCHQ, the British intelligence agency responsible for communications surveillance, were not proactively targeting members of the Trump team but rather picked up these communications during what's known as "incidental collection," these sources tell CNN  The European intelligence agencies detected multiple communications over several months between the Trump associates and Russian individuals -- and passed on that intelligence to the US. The US and Britain are part of the so-called *"Five Eyes" agreement *(along with Canada, Australia and New Zealand), which calls for open sharing among member nations of a broad range of intelligence.  .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> British intelligence passed Trump associates' talks with Russian on to US counterparts - CNNPolitics.com
Click to expand...

I'm still not completely convinced that our many intelligence agencies would have let that kind of thing get by them.
In my mind I've gone over all the reasons why. The result, logically, is sheer incompetence or, barring that, political strategy as I mentioned before.
Your paradigm suggests the former and essentially validates Trump's public critique of the U.S. Intelligence community. My version represents a spark of hope that we have the smartest people looking out for us in those agencies and that the apparent "oversight"isn't what it seems to be.


----------



## Syriusly

easyt65 said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now Trump is going to claim dumb
> 
> He did not have any idea what his top staff was up to. He is the type of manager who likes to be kept in the dark
> 
> 
> 
> Was Barry truly clueless about so many of his Cabinet picks being tax cheats in 2008, or did he simply not give a damn and just wanted what he wanted?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is Trump a mass murderer like you accused Obama of being?
> 
> Your quote last year:
> 
> _He dragged the nation into the middle of a Syrian civil war - on his own - between another dictator and another set of terrorists to ally himself - again- with terrorists...Obama has also been waging his own personal drone war....
> 
> The results are in: Add another 116 dead to Obama's body count...all civilians.
> 
> Since this is as an UN-sanctioned war, could this make Obama a 'War Criminal'?
> 
> In the immortal words of Hillary Clinton, "What difference does it make?!" In the end, Obama's war has killed 116 civilians...
> _
> Trump has done all of those things- were you lying about Obama when you posted that?
> 
> Or do you just not care when Trump is a 'mass-murderer'?
> 
> (this is a classic example of a hyper right wing hypocritical partisan attack)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No Trump isn't...then no Preident has ever had so much innocent blood on his hands while helping so many of this country's enemies achieve so much.
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now Trump is going to claim dumb
> 
> He did not have any idea what his top staff was up to. He is the type of manager who likes to be kept in the dark
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was Barry truly clueless about so many of his Cabinet picks being tax cheats in 2008, or did he simply not give a damn and just wanted what he wanted?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is Trump a mass murderer like you accused Obama of being?
> 
> Your quote last year:
> 
> _He dragged the nation into the middle of a Syrian civil war - on his own - between another dictator and another set of terrorists to ally himself - again- with terrorists...Obama has also been waging his own personal drone war....
> 
> The results are in: Add another 116 dead to Obama's body count...all civilians.
> 
> Since this is as an UN-sanctioned war, could this make Obama a 'War Criminal'?
> 
> In the immortal words of Hillary Clinton, "What difference does it make?!" In the end, Obama's war has killed 116 civilians...
> _
> Trump has done all of those things- were you lying about Obama when you posted that?
> 
> Or do you just not care when Trump is a 'mass-murderer'?
> 
> (this is a classic example of a hyper right wing hypocritical partisan attack)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, Trump doesn't have as much blood on his hands as Barry.
> 
> Then again, no President has ever had as much innocent blood on his hands while helping this nation's enemies achieve so much as Barry.
> 
> Approx 150 dead as a result of Barry's gun running to Mexican Drug Cartels...to include 4 Americans.
> 
> 4 Americans needlessly killed in Benghazi...
> 
> 7 Americans needlessly killed in Ca
> 
> Americans killed in the Boston Marathon Bombing because Barry failed to act to protect citizens from known terrorists...
> 
> He killed 1 American citizen abroad, without a trial, killed by his own personal drone assassination program.
> 
> Countless killed in Egypt after helping terrorists take over.
> 
> Countless killed in Libya when / after he helped Al Qaeda - the terrorists who killed 3,000 Americans on 9/11/01 - take over Libya in his 1st Un-Constitutional War
> 
> Countless killed by ISIS in Syria, Iraq, Germany, France, the UK, the US, etc due to Barry financing, supplying, arming, training, defending, and protecting them...
> 
> The one I really can't understand, though, is how anyone - ANYONE - could support that treasonous M*ther F*cker when he dragged the US into his own personal, terrorist-supporting, Un-Constitutional, Un-approved war to help AL QAEDA - the MURDERERS of THREE THOUSAND AMERICANS in the worst attack on the US on American soil - take over their own country!
> 
> Forget Impeachment - along with the 'honor' of being the 1st Black President, he should have been the 1st President Traitor to end up on the inside of Gitmo staring out from behind bars!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you Mike Flynn's son?
> 
> You are one friggin' nutjob.,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not the one unable to handle reality, snowflake.
Click to expand...


You not only can't handle reality- you try to fabricate your own reality.

Meanwhile- how you liking your mass murdering President now?

Is Trump a mass murderer like you accused Obama of being?

Remember your quote last year:

_He dragged the nation into the middle of a Syrian civil war - on his own - between another dictator and another set of terrorists to ally himself - again- with terrorists...Obama has also been waging his own personal drone war....

The results are in: Add another 116 dead to Obama's body count...all civilians.

Since this is as an UN-sanctioned war, could this make Obama a 'War Criminal'?

In the immortal words of Hillary Clinton, "What difference does it make?!" In the end, Obama's war has killed 116 civilians..._

Trump has done all of those things- were you lying about Obama when you posted that?

Or do you just not care when Trump is a 'mass-murderer'?

(this is a classic example of a hyper right wing hypocritical partisan attack)


----------



## Syriusly

easyt65 said:


> No evidence of a crime.
> No evidence of criminal activity.
> No evidence of collusion.



Thats what investigations do- they investigate and look for evidence.

Hopefully the investigation will conclude that there was no collusion.

The question is why don't you want the investigation to go to its conclusion?


----------



## Syriusly

toobfreak said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oreo said:
> 
> 
> 
> No Hillary Clinton did not lie to the FBI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hillary gives new meaning to congenital, perennial liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump lies to the American voters almost every day and in almost every tweet.
> 
> Trump gives new meaning to congenital, perennial liar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump lies only to the liberals .
Click to expand...


Then why does Trump lie to Conservatives all of the time?

Trump lies to the American voters almost every day and in almost every tweet.

Trump gives new meaning to congenital, perennial liar


----------



## JQPublic1

tinydancer said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LeftofLeft said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...influenced the election, or that Trump colluded with the Russians in influencing the election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you asking USMB members to prove something that is part of an ongoing investigation?
> 
> So far what we know is that Russia tried to influence the election- and that there is no evidence of collusion.
> 
> Hopefully- the investigation will conclude with more answers- including concluding that there was no collusion.
> 
> Meanwhile- if you want more information about Russia's attempt to corrupt our election, I *refer you to the testimony of the FBI and CIA chiefs*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What *proof *came out of the testimony?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No one is on this board to babysit you.  If you haven't been paying any attention to Senate testimony it's your problem, no one elses.
> 
> The CIA,QUOFBI, the Department of Homeland Security along with 14 other intelligence agencies are all in agreement that Russia hacked into the DNC databases.  James Comey and others have already testified to that.
> Why Experts Think Russia Hacked the DNC Emails
> 
> The only one that has continually denied it, (until Senate Intelligence committee members broke down his door, and he had a change of mind) was Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now if you want to go back to *page 2--post # 19* on this thread you'll find Trump's involvement into this now Russian criminal investigation, and he himself is now under criminal investigation for Obstruction of Justice--an impeachable offense. You will find out what we know now.
> Wash. Post: Mueller investigating Trump for obstruction - CNNPolitics.com
> _
> Keeping in mind that this investigation is ongoing, and since it is now a *criminal investigation,*  and no longer just a congressional probe, as Lindsey Graham explained, there won't be as much public information coming out, as they have all been told to clam up and lawyer up--which is what they've been doing._
> http://nypost.com/2017/05/18/lindsey-graham-russia-probe-now-a-criminal-investigation/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Clapper disagrees with you that all 17 agencies agreed.
Click to expand...

Not really. Your key link only clouds the issue further.


tinydancer said:


> CLAPPER: Well, we didn’t go through that – that process, this was a special situation because of the time limits and my – *what I knew to be to who could really contribute to this and the sensitivity of the situation, we decided it was a constant judgment to restrict it to those three. I’m not aware of anyone who dissented or – or disagreed when it came out*.


WTF does he mean he wasn't aware of anyone who dissented or- or disagreed when it (the intell ) came out? Reading with the third eye that garbled response tells me Clapper hasn't a clue about interagency communications.


----------



## Syriusly

easyt65 said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it is not illegal for private citizens to meet with Russians
> 
> But when the Russians are breaking our laws to help the Trump campaign and top representatives of Trumps campaign are meeting with the Russians while they are leaking information........it is what is known as "suspicious"
> 
> Now, if Trump would only explain what they were meeting about....those suspicions would go away
> 
> 
> 
> Sessions was not a private citizen when he met with Russians, nor is anyone else with official capacity with the government or a Presidential campaign. Lobbyist are required to register and some are required to register as agents. Flynn failed to register as a foreign agent. That is why he has registered "retroactively". Technically, Flynn has admitted to being a secret foreign agent. Let that sink in when discussing the legality of an American meeting with Russians. Flynn has admitted, by registering retroactively as a foreign agent, that he was a secret foreign agent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now Trump is going to claim dumb
> 
> He did not have any idea what his top staff was up to. He is the type of manager who likes to be kept in the dark
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was Barry truly clueless about so many of his Cabinet picks being tax cheats in 2008, or did he simply not give a damn and just wanted what he wanted?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is Trump a mass murderer like you accused Obama of being?
> 
> Your quote last year:
> 
> _He dragged the nation into the middle of a Syrian civil war - on his own - between another dictator and another set of terrorists to ally himself - again- with terrorists...Obama has also been waging his own personal drone war....
> 
> The results are in: Add another 116 dead to Obama's body count...all civilians.
> 
> Since this is as an UN-sanctioned war, could this make Obama a 'War Criminal'?
> 
> In the immortal words of Hillary Clinton, "What difference does it make?!" In the end, Obama's war has killed 116 civilians...
> _
> Trump has done all of those things- were you lying about Obama when you posted that?
> 
> Or do you just not care when Trump is a 'mass-murderer'?
> 
> (this is a classic example of a hyper right wing hypocritical partisan attack)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No Trump isn't...then no Preident has ever had so much innocent blood on his hands while helping so many of this country's enemies achieve so much.
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it is not illegal for private citizens to meet with Russians
> 
> But when the Russians are breaking our laws to help the Trump campaign and top representatives of Trumps campaign are meeting with the Russians while they are leaking information........it is what is known as "suspicious"
> 
> Now, if Trump would only explain what they were meeting about....those suspicions would go away
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sessions was not a private citizen when he met with Russians, nor is anyone else with official capacity with the government or a Presidential campaign. Lobbyist are required to register and some are required to register as agents. Flynn failed to register as a foreign agent. That is why he has registered "retroactively". Technically, Flynn has admitted to being a secret foreign agent. Let that sink in when discussing the legality of an American meeting with Russians. Flynn has admitted, by registering retroactively as a foreign agent, that he was a secret foreign agent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now Trump is going to claim dumb
> 
> He did not have any idea what his top staff was up to. He is the type of manager who likes to be kept in the dark
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was Barry truly clueless about so many of his Cabinet picks being tax cheats in 2008, or did he simply not give a damn and just wanted what he wanted?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is Trump a mass murderer like you accused Obama of being?
> 
> Your quote last year:
> 
> _He dragged the nation into the middle of a Syrian civil war - on his own - between another dictator and another set of terrorists to ally himself - again- with terrorists...Obama has also been waging his own personal drone war....
> 
> The results are in: Add another 116 dead to Obama's body count...all civilians.
> 
> Since this is as an UN-sanctioned war, could this make Obama a 'War Criminal'?
> 
> In the immortal words of Hillary Clinton, "What difference does it make?!" In the end, Obama's war has killed 116 civilians...
> _
> Trump has done all of those things- were you lying about Obama when you posted that?
> 
> Or do you just not care when Trump is a 'mass-murderer'?
> 
> (this is a classic example of a hyper right wing hypocritical partisan attack)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, Trump doesn't have as much blood on his hands as Barry.
> 
> Then again, no President has ever had as much innocent blood on his hands while helping this nation's enemies achieve so much as Barry.
Click to expand...


Lets review again:

Last year you accused Barack Obama of being a mass murderer because of civilian deaths due to drone strikes by our military against terrorists in Syria
You accused Barack Obama of intervening in Syria without authorization- which of course is exactly what Trump has done.
You accused Obama of 'dragging the nation into Syria's civil war'- which of course Trump continues to do. 

You called Obama a 'mass murderer' for the resulting civilian deaths- and of course there continues to be civilian deaths due to American action in Syria under the orders of President Trump.
Trump has done all of those things- were you lying about Obama when you posted that?

Or do you just not care when Trump is a 'mass-murderer'?

(this is a classic example of a hyper right wing hypocritical partisan attack)


----------



## toobfreak

Syriusly said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oreo said:
> 
> 
> 
> No Hillary Clinton did not lie to the FBI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hillary gives new meaning to congenital, perennial liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump lies to the American voters almost every day and in almost every tweet.
> 
> Trump gives new meaning to congenital, perennial liar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump lies only to the liberals .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then why does Trump lie to Conservatives all of the time?
> 
> Trump lies to the American voters almost every day and in almost every tweet.
> 
> Trump gives new meaning to congenital, perennial liar
Click to expand...



Then maybe he ought to wear a Hillary mask the next time he body slams CNN.


----------



## jillian

Old Yeller said:


> There is no proof other than that nonsensical story "17 Intelligence Agencies"......what a crock.
> 
> note:  Day 1 I asked.  $20T debt.  Why do we have at least 17 "intelligence agencies".  I am always out front.  Combine down to TWO.  Foreign and Domestic.  Done.  Cut Cut Cut.



information... get some.....seriously.


----------



## miketx

ClosedCaption said:


> The problem is that Russia hacking our voting machines, Russia putting out fake news, several people close to Trump have lied about Russian contacts, sevreal people left because of it, several people getting money directly from Russia or Russian stooges, Trump telling Russia to find the emails Hillary deleted and they'll be rewarded, Russia hacking both political parties computers....none of that is proof of anything to you.
> 
> Not even 2 of them REGISTERING as Foreign agents isn't even proof of anything fishy at least.
> 
> Hell one guy received a friends hip award from Putin himself.  BUT even that doesn't mean anything.
> 
> So when you say you've asked and never received an answer, the problem is that you don't accept any answer as being proof, circumstancial direct or even eye brow raising.


Still no proof though. Why is that?


----------



## jillian

Syriusly said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sessions was not a private citizen when he met with Russians, nor is anyone else with official capacity with the government or a Presidential campaign. Lobbyist are required to register and some are required to register as agents. Flynn failed to register as a foreign agent. That is why he has registered "retroactively". Technically, Flynn has admitted to being a secret foreign agent. Let that sink in when discussing the legality of an American meeting with Russians. Flynn has admitted, by registering retroactively as a foreign agent, that he was a secret foreign agent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now Trump is going to claim dumb
> 
> He did not have any idea what his top staff was up to. He is the type of manager who likes to be kept in the dark
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was Barry truly clueless about so many of his Cabinet picks being tax cheats in 2008, or did he simply not give a damn and just wanted what he wanted?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is Trump a mass murderer like you accused Obama of being?
> 
> Your quote last year:
> 
> _He dragged the nation into the middle of a Syrian civil war - on his own - between another dictator and another set of terrorists to ally himself - again- with terrorists...Obama has also been waging his own personal drone war....
> 
> The results are in: Add another 116 dead to Obama's body count...all civilians.
> 
> Since this is as an UN-sanctioned war, could this make Obama a 'War Criminal'?
> 
> In the immortal words of Hillary Clinton, "What difference does it make?!" In the end, Obama's war has killed 116 civilians...
> _
> Trump has done all of those things- were you lying about Obama when you posted that?
> 
> Or do you just not care when Trump is a 'mass-murderer'?
> 
> (this is a classic example of a hyper right wing hypocritical partisan attack)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No Trump isn't...then no Preident has ever had so much innocent blood on his hands while helping so many of this country's enemies achieve so much.
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sessions was not a private citizen when he met with Russians, nor is anyone else with official capacity with the government or a Presidential campaign. Lobbyist are required to register and some are required to register as agents. Flynn failed to register as a foreign agent. That is why he has registered "retroactively". Technically, Flynn has admitted to being a secret foreign agent. Let that sink in when discussing the legality of an American meeting with Russians. Flynn has admitted, by registering retroactively as a foreign agent, that he was a secret foreign agent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now Trump is going to claim dumb
> 
> He did not have any idea what his top staff was up to. He is the type of manager who likes to be kept in the dark
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was Barry truly clueless about so many of his Cabinet picks being tax cheats in 2008, or did he simply not give a damn and just wanted what he wanted?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is Trump a mass murderer like you accused Obama of being?
> 
> Your quote last year:
> 
> _He dragged the nation into the middle of a Syrian civil war - on his own - between another dictator and another set of terrorists to ally himself - again- with terrorists...Obama has also been waging his own personal drone war....
> 
> The results are in: Add another 116 dead to Obama's body count...all civilians.
> 
> Since this is as an UN-sanctioned war, could this make Obama a 'War Criminal'?
> 
> In the immortal words of Hillary Clinton, "What difference does it make?!" In the end, Obama's war has killed 116 civilians...
> _
> Trump has done all of those things- were you lying about Obama when you posted that?
> 
> Or do you just not care when Trump is a 'mass-murderer'?
> 
> (this is a classic example of a hyper right wing hypocritical partisan attack)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, Trump doesn't have as much blood on his hands as Barry.
> 
> Then again, no President has ever had as much innocent blood on his hands while helping this nation's enemies achieve so much as Barry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lets review again:
> 
> Last year you accused Barack Obama of being a mass murderer because of civilian deaths due to drone strikes by our military against terrorists in Syria
> You accused Barack Obama of intervening in Syria without authorization- which of course is exactly what Trump has done.
> You accused Obama of 'dragging the nation into Syria's civil war'- which of course Trump continues to do.
> 
> You called Obama a 'mass murderer' for the resulting civilian deaths- and of course there continues to be civilian deaths due to American action in Syria under the orders of President Trump.
> Trump has done all of those things- were you lying about Obama when you posted that?
> 
> Or do you just not care when Trump is a 'mass-murderer'?
> 
> (this is a classic example of a hyper right wing hypocritical partisan attack)
Click to expand...


they care about nothing the orange sociopath has done or is doing....

and it's so cute that their GOP congressmen slow walk the investigation and the loons whine that there's no "proof" of collusion.

funny how low their bar for "proof" was when it was Hillary.

pondscum rightwingnut losers.


----------



## jillian

miketx said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is that Russia hacking our voting machines, Russia putting out fake news, several people close to Trump have lied about Russian contacts, sevreal people left because of it, several people getting money directly from Russia or Russian stooges, Trump telling Russia to find the emails Hillary deleted and they'll be rewarded, Russia hacking both political parties computers....none of that is proof of anything to you.
> 
> Not even 2 of them REGISTERING as Foreign agents isn't even proof of anything fishy at least.
> 
> Hell one guy received a friends hip award from Putin himself.  BUT even that doesn't mean anything.
> 
> So when you say you've asked and never received an answer, the problem is that you don't accept any answer as being proof, circumstancial direct or even eye brow raising.
> 
> 
> 
> Still no proof though. Why is that?
Click to expand...


so much rightwingnut loony, so little time.


----------



## Syriusly

toobfreak said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oreo said:
> 
> 
> 
> No Hillary Clinton did not lie to the FBI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hillary gives new meaning to congenital, perennial liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump lies to the American voters almost every day and in almost every tweet.
> 
> Trump gives new meaning to congenital, perennial liar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump lies only to the liberals .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then why does Trump lie to Conservatives all of the time?
> 
> Trump lies to the American voters almost every day and in almost every tweet.
> 
> Trump gives new meaning to congenital, perennial liar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Then maybe he ought to wear a Hillary mask the next time he body slams CNN.
Click to expand...


Do you think if he wears a Hillary mask each time he lies to you, you will enjoy bending over and taking it more?


----------



## Syriusly

miketx said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is that Russia hacking our voting machines, Russia putting out fake news, several people close to Trump have lied about Russian contacts, sevreal people left because of it, several people getting money directly from Russia or Russian stooges, Trump telling Russia to find the emails Hillary deleted and they'll be rewarded, Russia hacking both political parties computers....none of that is proof of anything to you.
> 
> Not even 2 of them REGISTERING as Foreign agents isn't even proof of anything fishy at least.
> 
> Hell one guy received a friends hip award from Putin himself.  BUT even that doesn't mean anything.
> 
> So when you say you've asked and never received an answer, the problem is that you don't accept any answer as being proof, circumstancial direct or even eye brow raising.
> 
> 
> 
> Still no proof though. Why is that?
Click to expand...


Because the investigation is ongoing- and you don't get the 'proof' until the investigation is concluded.

Hopefully the investigation will conclude that there was no collusion. 

Are you scared of the investigation being completed?


----------



## Siete

4th attempt to get the mods attention worked pretty good didnt it rook.


BBBBAAAWWWWAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## miketx

Syriusly said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is that Russia hacking our voting machines, Russia putting out fake news, several people close to Trump have lied about Russian contacts, sevreal people left because of it, several people getting money directly from Russia or Russian stooges, Trump telling Russia to find the emails Hillary deleted and they'll be rewarded, Russia hacking both political parties computers....none of that is proof of anything to you.
> 
> Not even 2 of them REGISTERING as Foreign agents isn't even proof of anything fishy at least.
> 
> Hell one guy received a friends hip award from Putin himself.  BUT even that doesn't mean anything.
> 
> So when you say you've asked and never received an answer, the problem is that you don't accept any answer as being proof, circumstancial direct or even eye brow raising.
> 
> 
> 
> Still no proof though. Why is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because the investigation is ongoing- and you don't get the 'proof' until the investigation is concluded.
> 
> Hopefully the investigation will conclude that there was no collusion.
> 
> Are you scared of the investigation being completed?
Click to expand...

No, I'm scared it will never end.

But heck, I would have thought you need some kind of proof to begin investigating. Or can you just say "Russia", and that's proof of "something".


----------



## boedicca

Blackrook said:


> ...influenced the election, or that Trump colluded with the Russians in influencing the election.



You are going to be waiting forever, bub.


----------



## JQPublic1

miketx said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is that Russia hacking our voting machines, Russia putting out fake news, several people close to Trump have lied about Russian contacts, sevreal people left because of it, several people getting money directly from Russia or Russian stooges, Trump telling Russia to find the emails Hillary deleted and they'll be rewarded, Russia hacking both political parties computers....none of that is proof of anything to you.
> 
> Not even 2 of them REGISTERING as Foreign agents isn't even proof of anything fishy at least.
> 
> Hell one guy received a friends hip award from Putin himself.  BUT even that doesn't mean anything.
> 
> So when you say you've asked and never received an answer, the problem is that you don't accept any answer as being proof, circumstancial direct or even eye brow raising.
> 
> 
> 
> Still no proof though. Why is that?
Click to expand...

Mueller isn't saying just yet, stay tuned!


----------



## rightwinger

miketx said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is that Russia hacking our voting machines, Russia putting out fake news, several people close to Trump have lied about Russian contacts, sevreal people left because of it, several people getting money directly from Russia or Russian stooges, Trump telling Russia to find the emails Hillary deleted and they'll be rewarded, Russia hacking both political parties computers....none of that is proof of anything to you.
> 
> Not even 2 of them REGISTERING as Foreign agents isn't even proof of anything fishy at least.
> 
> Hell one guy received a friends hip award from Putin himself.  BUT even that doesn't mean anything.
> 
> So when you say you've asked and never received an answer, the problem is that you don't accept any answer as being proof, circumstancial direct or even eye brow raising.
> 
> 
> 
> Still no proof though. Why is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because the investigation is ongoing- and you don't get the 'proof' until the investigation is concluded.
> 
> Hopefully the investigation will conclude that there was no collusion.
> 
> Are you scared of the investigation being completed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I'm scared it will never end.
> 
> But heck, I would have thought you need some kind of proof to begin investigating. Or can you just say "Russia", and that's proof of "something".
Click to expand...


What kind of proof do you need

Can you explain why key Trump aides were meeting with the Russians while Russia was releasing information to help the Trump campaign?


----------



## oreo

JQPublic1 said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oreo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LeftofLeft said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...influenced the election, or that Trump colluded with the Russians in influencing the election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you asking USMB members to prove something that is part of an ongoing investigation?
> 
> So far what we know is that Russia tried to influence the election- and that there is no evidence of collusion.
> 
> Hopefully- the investigation will conclude with more answers- including concluding that there was no collusion.
> 
> Meanwhile- if you want more information about Russia's attempt to corrupt our election, I *refer you to the testimony of the FBI and CIA chiefs*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What *proof *came out of the testimony?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No one is on this board to babysit you.  If you haven't been paying any attention to Senate testimony it's your problem, no one elses.
> 
> The CIA,QUOFBI, the Department of Homeland Security along with 14 other intelligence agencies are all in agreement that Russia hacked into the DNC databases.  James Comey and others have already testified to that.
> Why Experts Think Russia Hacked the DNC Emails
> 
> The only one that has continually denied it, (until Senate Intelligence committee members broke down his door, and he had a change of mind) was Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now if you want to go back to *page 2--post # 19* on this thread you'll find Trump's involvement into this now Russian criminal investigation, and he himself is now under criminal investigation for Obstruction of Justice--an impeachable offense. You will find out what we know now.
> Wash. Post: Mueller investigating Trump for obstruction - CNNPolitics.com
> _
> Keeping in mind that this investigation is ongoing, and since it is now a *criminal investigation,*  and no longer just a congressional probe, as Lindsey Graham explained, there won't be as much public information coming out, as they have all been told to clam up and lawyer up--which is what they've been doing._
> http://nypost.com/2017/05/18/lindsey-graham-russia-probe-now-a-criminal-investigation/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Clapper disagrees with you that all 17 agencies agreed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not really. Your key link only clouds the issue further.
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> CLAPPER: Well, we didn’t go through that – that process, this was a special situation because of the time limits and my – *what I knew to be to who could really contribute to this and the sensitivity of the situation, we decided it was a constant judgment to restrict it to those three. I’m not aware of anyone who dissented or – or disagreed when it came out*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WTF does he mean he wasn't aware of anyone who dissented or- or disagreed when it (the intell ) came out? Reading with the third eye that garbled response tells me Clapper hasn't a clue about interagency communications.
Click to expand...




miketx said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is that Russia hacking our voting machines, Russia putting out fake news, several people close to Trump have lied about Russian contacts, sevreal people left because of it, several people getting money directly from Russia or Russian stooges, Trump telling Russia to find the emails Hillary deleted and they'll be rewarded, Russia hacking both political parties computers....none of that is proof of anything to you.
> 
> Not even 2 of them REGISTERING as Foreign agents isn't even proof of anything fishy at least.
> 
> Hell one guy received a friends hip award from Putin himself.  BUT even that doesn't mean anything.
> 
> So when you say you've asked and never received an answer, the problem is that you don't accept any answer as being proof, circumstancial direct or even eye brow raising.
> 
> 
> 
> Still no proof though. Why is that?
Click to expand...


Like they say trying to reason with a Trump supporter is like trying to teach algebra to a chimpanzee.

For those interested go back to page 2 post # 19 on this thread and you can watch videos and read links to what has gone on, with these now 2 criminal investigations. Its in chronological order.


----------



## Camp

miketx said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is that Russia hacking our voting machines, Russia putting out fake news, several people close to Trump have lied about Russian contacts, sevreal people left because of it, several people getting money directly from Russia or Russian stooges, Trump telling Russia to find the emails Hillary deleted and they'll be rewarded, Russia hacking both political parties computers....none of that is proof of anything to you.
> 
> Not even 2 of them REGISTERING as Foreign agents isn't even proof of anything fishy at least.
> 
> Hell one guy received a friends hip award from Putin himself.  BUT even that doesn't mean anything.
> 
> So when you say you've asked and never received an answer, the problem is that you don't accept any answer as being proof, circumstancial direct or even eye brow raising.
> 
> 
> 
> Still no proof though. Why is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because the investigation is ongoing- and you don't get the 'proof' until the investigation is concluded.
> 
> Hopefully the investigation will conclude that there was no collusion.
> 
> Are you scared of the investigation being completed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I'm scared it will never end.
> 
> But heck, I would have thought you need some kind of proof to begin investigating. Or can you just say "Russia", and that's proof of "something".
Click to expand...

At this point, you guys are just lying about not getting shown proof. You could contest the validity or worth of the circumstantial evidence or preliminary evidence, but to go on with the denial game and the stupidity game is old and lame and as said, makes you into common liars. There have been plenty of links provided to answer your question.


----------



## Syriusly

miketx said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is that Russia hacking our voting machines, Russia putting out fake news, several people close to Trump have lied about Russian contacts, sevreal people left because of it, several people getting money directly from Russia or Russian stooges, Trump telling Russia to find the emails Hillary deleted and they'll be rewarded, Russia hacking both political parties computers....none of that is proof of anything to you.
> 
> Not even 2 of them REGISTERING as Foreign agents isn't even proof of anything fishy at least.
> 
> Hell one guy received a friends hip award from Putin himself.  BUT even that doesn't mean anything.
> 
> So when you say you've asked and never received an answer, the problem is that you don't accept any answer as being proof, circumstancial direct or even eye brow raising.
> 
> 
> 
> Still no proof though. Why is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because the investigation is ongoing- and you don't get the 'proof' until the investigation is concluded.
> 
> Hopefully the investigation will conclude that there was no collusion.
> 
> Are you scared of the investigation being completed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I'm scared it will never end.
> 
> But heck, I would have thought you need some kind of proof to begin investigating. Or can you just say "Russia", and that's proof of "something".
Click to expand...


If you have proof of the crime- why would you need to continue the investigation?

Hell- the GOP spents years investigating Obama and Clinton without any proof- all they had to do was say 'Whitewater'

Why do you suspect that the GOP is investigating this?


----------



## tinydancer

oreo said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oreo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LeftofLeft said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...influenced the election, or that Trump colluded with the Russians in influencing the election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you asking USMB members to prove something that is part of an ongoing investigation?
> 
> So far what we know is that Russia tried to influence the election- and that there is no evidence of collusion.
> 
> Hopefully- the investigation will conclude with more answers- including concluding that there was no collusion.
> 
> Meanwhile- if you want more information about Russia's attempt to corrupt our election, I *refer you to the testimony of the FBI and CIA chiefs*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What *proof *came out of the testimony?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No one is on this board to babysit you.  If you haven't been paying any attention to Senate testimony it's your problem, no one elses.
> 
> The CIA, the FBI, the Department of Homeland Security along with 14 other intelligence agencies are all in agreement that Russia hacked into the DNC databases.  James Comey and others have already testified to that.
> Why Experts Think Russia Hacked the DNC Emails
> 
> The only one that has continually denied it, (until Senate Intelligence committee members broke down his door, and he had a change of mind) was Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now if you want to go back to *page 2--post # 19* on this thread you'll find Trump's involvement into this now Russian criminal investigation, and he himself is now under criminal investigation for Obstruction of Justice--an impeachable offense. You will find out what we know now.
> Wash. Post: Mueller investigating Trump for obstruction - CNNPolitics.com
> _
> Keeping in mind that this investigation is ongoing, and since it is now a *criminal investigation,*  and no longer just a congressional probe, as Lindsey Graham explained, there won't be as much public information coming out, as they have all been told to clam up and lawyer up--which is what they've been doing._
> http://nypost.com/2017/05/18/lindsey-graham-russia-probe-now-a-criminal-investigation/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Clapper disagrees with you that all 17 agencies agreed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No Clapper never said that.  Clapper said this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Former Director of National Intelligence James Clapper said he does not know if there was collusion between President Trump's campaign and Russia and that he was not privy to the details of the counterintelligence investigation. "I don't know if there was collusion or not," Clapper said during an interview Friday with MSNBC. "I don't know if there was evidence of collusion or not, *nor should I have."*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can watch him say it on video at this link.
> James Clapper doesn't know if there was Trump, Russia collusion
> 
> Adam Schiff cochair of the house intelligence committee had this to say, in response to Clappers first statement that he had seen no evidence of collusion.
Click to expand...


I'm referring to the testimony that there were only 4 agencies in agreement. Not 17. That's why several news agencies AP and the NYT's made corrections to their stories that all 17 agencies were in agreement.


----------



## tinydancer

JQPublic1 said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Russia helped Trump win the election, please explain what they're getting for their help.
> 
> Hillary Clinton took a bribe from the Russians and they gained a huge pile of uranium.
> 
> Cash Flowed to Clinton Foundation Amid Russian Uranium Deal
> 
> Wouldn't the Russians have preferred Hillary, since they already had a great working relationship?
> 
> 
> 
> You guys work so hard on ignorance.  There must must a reason for it.  Because it feeds your delusions?
> 
> The Uranium deal goes through the Nuclear Regulatory Commission.  Not the State Department.  Try to figure out why.  Hint:  Uranium - Nuclear?  Is that clue enough?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is the source for
> RW DISINFORMATION?
> Fox Noise of course
Click to expand...


How's the New York mother trucking Times for you? I'm sick to death of the denials. It happened. It's real. Pay to play between the Clinton Foundation and foreign donors.
Eat this.

*  U.S.  *
*Donations to the Clinton Foundation, and a Russian Uranium Takeover*
By WILSON ANDREWS APRIL 23, 2015

Uranium investors’ efforts to buy mining assets in Kazakhstan and the United States led to a takeover bid by a Russian state-owned energy company. The investors gave millions to the Clinton Foundation over the same period, while Secretary of State Hillary Rodham Clinton’s office was involved with approving the Russian bid. 

Uranium investors

September 2005

Frank Giustra, a Canadian mining financier, wins a major uranium deal in Kazakhstan for his company, UrAsia, days after visiting the country with former President Bill Clinton.

2006

Uranium One

Mr. Giustra donates $31.3 million to the Clinton Foundation.

FebRuary 2007

UrAsia merges with a South African mining company and assumes the name Uranium One. In the next two months, the company expands into the United States.

June 2008

Negotations begin for an investment in Uranium One by the Russian atomic energy agency, Rosatom.

Rosatom

2008-2010

Uranium One and former UrAsia investors make $8.65 million in donations to the Clinton Foundation. Uranium One investors stand to profit on a Rosatom deal.

June 2009

Rosatom subsidiary ARMZ takes a 17 percent ownership stake in Uranium One.

2010-2011

Investors give millions more in donations to the Clinton Foundation.

June 2010

Rosatom seeks majority ownership of Uranium One, pending approval by the Committee on Foreign Investment in the United States, of which the State Department is a member.

Rosatom says it does not plan to increase its stake in Uranium One or to take the company private.

June 29, 2010

Bill Clinton is paid $500,000 for a speech in Moscow by a Russian investment bank with ties to the Kremlin that assigned a buy rating to Uranium One stock.

Rest of timeline at link


Donations to the Clinton Foundation, and a Russian Uranium Takeover


----------



## tinydancer

deanrd said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Russia helped Trump win the election, please explain what they're getting for their help.
> 
> Hillary Clinton took a bribe from the Russians and they gained a huge pile of uranium.
> 
> Cash Flowed to Clinton Foundation Amid Russian Uranium Deal
> 
> Wouldn't the Russians have preferred Hillary, since they already had a great working relationship?
> 
> 
> 
> You guys work so hard on ignorance.  There must must a reason for it.  Because it feeds your delusions?
> 
> The Uranium deal goes through the Nuclear Regulatory Commission.  Not the State Department.  Try to figure out why.  Hint:  Uranium - Nuclear?  Is that clue enough?
Click to expand...




deanrd said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Russia helped Trump win the election, please explain what they're getting for their help.
> 
> Hillary Clinton took a bribe from the Russians and they gained a huge pile of uranium.
> 
> Cash Flowed to Clinton Foundation Amid Russian Uranium Deal
> 
> Wouldn't the Russians have preferred Hillary, since they already had a great working relationship?
> 
> 
> 
> You guys work so hard on ignorance.  There must must a reason for it.  Because it feeds your delusions?
> 
> The Uranium deal goes through the Nuclear Regulatory Commission.  Not the State Department.  Try to figure out why.  Hint:  Uranium - Nuclear?  Is that clue enough?
Click to expand...


The bitch had to approve the bid.


----------



## CMike

Syriusly said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is that Russia hacking our voting machines, Russia putting out fake news, several people close to Trump have lied about Russian contacts, sevreal people left because of it, several people getting money directly from Russia or Russian stooges, Trump telling Russia to find the emails Hillary deleted and they'll be rewarded, Russia hacking both political parties computers....none of that is proof of anything to you.
> 
> Not even 2 of them REGISTERING as Foreign agents isn't even proof of anything fishy at least.
> 
> Hell one guy received a friends hip award from Putin himself.  BUT even that doesn't mean anything.
> 
> So when you say you've asked and never received an answer, the problem is that you don't accept any answer as being proof, circumstancial direct or even eye brow raising.
> 
> 
> 
> Still no proof though. Why is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because the investigation is ongoing- and you don't get the 'proof' until the investigation is concluded.
> 
> Hopefully the investigation will conclude that there was no collusion.
> 
> Are you scared of the investigation being completed?
Click to expand...

You don't have an investigation without proof, unless it's political.

I  think that Debbie Wasserman Schultz is bank robber. That doesn't mean my suspicions warrants an official investigation.


----------



## CMike

rightwinger said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is that Russia hacking our voting machines, Russia putting out fake news, several people close to Trump have lied about Russian contacts, sevreal people left because of it, several people getting money directly from Russia or Russian stooges, Trump telling Russia to find the emails Hillary deleted and they'll be rewarded, Russia hacking both political parties computers....none of that is proof of anything to you.
> 
> Not even 2 of them REGISTERING as Foreign agents isn't even proof of anything fishy at least.
> 
> Hell one guy received a friends hip award from Putin himself.  BUT even that doesn't mean anything.
> 
> So when you say you've asked and never received an answer, the problem is that you don't accept any answer as being proof, circumstancial direct or even eye brow raising.
> 
> 
> 
> Still no proof though. Why is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because the investigation is ongoing- and you don't get the 'proof' until the investigation is concluded.
> 
> Hopefully the investigation will conclude that there was no collusion.
> 
> Are you scared of the investigation being completed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I'm scared it will never end.
> 
> But heck, I would have thought you need some kind of proof to begin investigating. Or can you just say "Russia", and that's proof of "something".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What kind of proof do you need
> 
> Can you explain why key Trump aides were meeting with the Russians while Russia was releasing information to help the Trump campaign?
Click to expand...

Yes. Because as the transition government, Trump aids were meeting many foreign officials to establish a relationships since they have to officially work with them soon.

What is wrong with that?


----------



## CMike

Syriusly said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oreo said:
> 
> 
> 
> No Hillary Clinton did not lie to the FBI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hillary gives new meaning to congenital, perennial liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump lies to the American voters almost every day and in almost every tweet.
> 
> Trump gives new meaning to congenital, perennial liar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump lies only to the liberals .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then why does Trump lie to Conservatives all of the time?
> 
> Trump lies to the American voters almost every day and in almost every tweet.
> 
> Trump gives new meaning to congenital, perennial liar
Click to expand...

Why don't you give us some examples please?


----------



## Syriusly

tinydancer said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Russia helped Trump win the election, please explain what they're getting for their help.
> 
> Hillary Clinton took a bribe from the Russians and they gained a huge pile of uranium.
> 
> Cash Flowed to Clinton Foundation Amid Russian Uranium Deal
> 
> Wouldn't the Russians have preferred Hillary, since they already had a great working relationship?
> 
> 
> 
> You guys work so hard on ignorance.  There must must a reason for it.  Because it feeds your delusions?
> 
> The Uranium deal goes through the Nuclear Regulatory Commission.  Not the State Department.  Try to figure out why.  Hint:  Uranium - Nuclear?  Is that clue enough?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is the source for
> RW DISINFORMATION?
> Fox Noise of course
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How's the New York mother trucking Times for you? I'm sick to death of the denials. It happened. It's real. Pay to play between the Clinton Foundation and foreign donors.
> Eat this.
> 
> *  U.S.  *
> *Donations to the Clinton Foundation, and a Russian Uranium Takeover*
> By WILSON ANDREWS APRIL 23, 2015
> 
> Uranium investors’ efforts to buy mining assets in Kazakhstan and the United States led to a takeover bid by a Russian state-owned energy company. The investors gave millions to the Clinton Foundation over the same period, while Secretary of State Hillary Rodham Clinton’s office was involved with approving the Russian bid.
> 
> Uranium investors
> 
> September 2005
> 
> Frank Giustra, a Canadian mining financier, wins a major uranium deal in Kazakhstan for his company, UrAsia, days after visiting the country with former President Bill Clinton.
> 
> 2006
> 
> Uranium One
> 
> Mr. Giustra donates $31.3 million to the Clinton Foundation.
> 
> FebRuary 2007
> 
> UrAsia merges with a South African mining company and assumes the name Uranium One. In the next two months, the company expands into the United States.
> 
> June 2008
> 
> Negotations begin for an investment in Uranium One by the Russian atomic energy agency, Rosatom.
> 
> Rosatom
> 
> 2008-2010
> 
> Uranium One and former UrAsia investors make $8.65 million in donations to the Clinton Foundation. Uranium One investors stand to profit on a Rosatom deal.
> 
> June 2009
> 
> Rosatom subsidiary ARMZ takes a 17 percent ownership stake in Uranium One.
> 
> 2010-2011
> 
> Investors give millions more in donations to the Clinton Foundation.
> 
> June 2010
> 
> Rosatom seeks majority ownership of Uranium One, pending approval by the Committee on Foreign Investment in the United States, of which the State Department is a member.
> 
> Rosatom says it does not plan to increase its stake in Uranium One or to take the company private.
> 
> June 29, 2010
> 
> Bill Clinton is paid $500,000 for a speech in Moscow by a Russian investment bank with ties to the Kremlin that assigned a buy rating to Uranium One stock.
> 
> Rest of timeline at link
> 
> 
> Donations to the Clinton Foundation, and a Russian Uranium Takeover
Click to expand...


Wow.....whole lots of stuff- and with no substance.

There were donations to the Clinton Foundation- but Hillary Clinton had no authority to approve any deal.

The closest you get is that the State Department was one of 9 Departments that at one point approved gave approval on the deal.


Department of the Treasury (chair)
Department of Justice
Department of Homeland Security
Department of Commerce
Department of Defense
Department of State
Department of Energy
Office of the U.S. Trade Representative
Office of Science & Technology Policy
So where are the donations to Treasury Secretary? To the Attorney General? To the Secretary of Defense?

Making donations to the Clinton Foundation in order to 'swing' this deal- when State is only one of 9 Departments that has to approve the deal- and it also has to be approved of by the  Nuclear Regulatory Commission 


The fact is, Clinton was one of nine voting members on the foreign investments committee, which also includes the secretaries of the Treasury, Defense, Homeland Security, Commerce and Energy, the attorney general, and representatives from two White House offices — the United States Trade Representative and the Office of Science and Technology Policy. (Separately, the Nuclear Regulatory Commission needed to approve (and did approve) the transfer of two uranium recovery licenses as part of the sale.)

The committee, which is known by its acronym CFIUS, can approve a sale, but it cannot stop a sale. Only the president can do that, and only if the committee recommends or “any member of CFIUS recommends suspension or prohibition of the transaction,” according to guidelines issued by the Treasury Department in December 2008 after the department adopted its final rule a month earlier.

*Treasury Department, Dec. 8, 2008*: Only the President has the authority to suspend or prohibit a covered transaction. Pursuant to section 6(c) of Executive Order 11858, CFIUS refers a covered transaction to the President if CFIUS or any member of CFIUS recommends suspension or prohibition of the transaction, or if CFIUS otherwise seeks a Presidential determination on the transaction.


----------



## Syriusly

CMike said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oreo said:
> 
> 
> 
> No Hillary Clinton did not lie to the FBI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hillary gives new meaning to congenital, perennial liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump lies to the American voters almost every day and in almost every tweet.
> 
> Trump gives new meaning to congenital, perennial liar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump lies only to the liberals .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then why does Trump lie to Conservatives all of the time?
> 
> Trump lies to the American voters almost every day and in almost every tweet.
> 
> Trump gives new meaning to congenital, perennial liar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why don't you give us some examples please?
Click to expand...


Sure- glad to

President Trump’s Lies, the Definitive List

*Jan. 21 *“I wasn't a fan of Iraq. I didn't want to go into Iraq.” (He was for an invasion before he was against it.)*Jan. 21 *“A reporter for Time magazine — and I have been on their cover 14 or 15 times. I think we have the all-time record in the history of Time magazine.” (Trump was on the cover 11 times and Nixon appeared 55 times.)*Jan. 23 *“Between 3 million and 5 million illegal votes caused me to lose the popular vote.” (There's no evidence of illegal voting.)*Jan. 25 *“Now, the audience was the biggest ever. But this crowd was massive. Look how far back it goes. This crowd was massive.” (Official aerial photos show Obama's 2009 inauguration was much more heavily attended.)*Jan. 25 *“Take a look at the Pew reports (which show voter fraud.)” (The report never mentioned voter fraud.)*Jan. 25 *“You had millions of people that now aren't insured anymore.” (The real number is less than 1 million, according to the Urban Institute.)*Jan. 25 *“So, look, when President Obama was there two weeks ago making a speech, very nice speech. Two people were shot and killed during his speech. You can't have that.” (There were no gun homicide victims in Chicago that day.)*Jan. 26 *“We've taken in tens of thousands of people. We know nothing about them. They can say they vet them. They didn't vet them. They have no papers. How can you vet somebody when you don't know anything about them and you have no papers? How do you vet them? You can't.” (Vetting lasts up to two years.)*Jan. 26 *“I cut off hundreds of millions of dollars off one particular plane, hundreds of millions of dollars in a short period of time. It wasn't like I spent, like, weeks, hours, less than hours, and many, many hundreds of millions of dollars. And the plane's going to be better.” (Most of the cuts were already planned.)*Jan. 28 *“The coverage about me in the @nytimes and the @washingtonpost has been so false and angry that the Times actually apologized to its dwindling subscribers and readers.” (It never apologized.)*Jan. 29 *“The Cuban-Americans, I got 84 percent of that vote.” (There is no support for this.)*Jan. 30 *“Only 109 people out of 325,000 were detained and held for questioning. Big problems at airports were caused by Delta computer outage.” (At least 746 people were detained and processed, and the Delta outage happened two days later.)*Feb. 3 *“Professional anarchists, thugs and paid protesters are proving the point of the millions of people who voted to MAKE AMERICA GREAT AGAIN!” (There is no evidence of paid protesters.)*Feb. 4 *“After being forced to apologize for its bad and inaccurate coverage of me after winning the election, the FAKE NEWS @nytimes is still lost!” (It never apologized.)*Feb. 5 *“We had 109 people out of hundreds of thousands of travelers and all we did was vet those people very, very carefully.” (About 60,000 people were affected.)*Feb. 6 *“I have already saved more than $700 million when I got involved in the negotiation on the F-35.” (Much of the price drop was projected before Trump took office.)*Feb. 6 *“It's gotten to a point where it is not even being reported. And in many cases, the very, very dishonest press doesn't want to report it.” (Terrorism has been reported on, often in detail.)*Feb. 6 *“The failing @nytimes was forced to apologize to its subscribers for the poor reporting it did on my election win. Now they are worse!” (It didn't apologize.)*Feb. 6 *“And the previous administration allowed it to happen because we shouldn't have been in Iraq, but we shouldn't have gotten out the way we got out. It created a vacuum, ISIS was formed.” (The group’s origins date to 2004.)*Feb. 7 *“And yet the murder rate in our country is the highest it’s been in 47 years, right? Did you know that? Forty-seven years.” (It was higher in the 1980s and '90s.)*Feb. 7 *“I saved more than $600 million. I got involved in negotiation on a fighter jet, the F-35.” (The Defense Department projected this price drop before Trump took office.)*Feb. 9 *“Chris Cuomo, in his interview with Sen. Blumenthal, never asked him about his long-term lie about his brave ‘service’ in Vietnam. FAKE NEWS!” (It was part of Cuomo's first question.)*Feb. 9 *Sen. Richard Blumenthal “now misrepresents what Judge Gorsuch told him?” (The Gorsuch comments were later corroborated.)*Feb. 10 *“I don’t know about it. I haven’t seen it. What report is that?” (Trump knew about Flynn's actions for weeks.)*Feb. 12 *“Just leaving Florida. Big crowds of enthusiastic supporters lining the road that the FAKE NEWS media refuses to mention. Very dishonest!” (The media did cover it.)*Feb. 16 *“We got 306 because people came out and voted like they've never seen before so that's the way it goes. I guess it was the biggest Electoral College win since Ronald Reagan.” (George H.W. Bush, Bill Clinton and Barack Obama all won bigger margins in the Electoral College.)*Feb. 16 *“That’s the other thing that was wrong with the travel ban. You had Delta with a massive problem with their computer system at the airports.” (Delta's problems happened two days later.)*Feb. 16 *“Walmart announced it will create 10,000 jobs in the United States just this year because of our various plans and initiatives.” (The jobs are a result of its investment plans announced in October 2016.)*Feb. 16 *“When WikiLeaks, which I had nothing to do with, comes out and happens to give, they’re not giving classified information.” (Not always. They have released classified information in the past.)*Feb. 16 *“We had a very smooth rollout of the travel ban. But we had a bad court. Got a bad decision.” (The rollout was chaotic.)*Feb. 16 *“They’re giving stuff — what was said at an office about Hillary cheating on the debates. Which, by the way, nobody mentions. Nobody mentions that Hillary received the questions to the debates.” (It was widely covered.)*Feb. 18 *“And there was no way to vet those people. There was no documentation. There was no nothing.” (Refugees receive multiple background checks, taking up to two years.)*Feb. 18 *“You look at what's happening in Germany, you look at what's happening last night in Sweden. Sweden, who would believe this?” (Trump implied there was a terror attack in Sweden, but there was no such attack.)*Feb. 24 *“By the way, you folks are in here — this place is packed, there are lines that go back six blocks.” (There was no evidence of long lines.)*Feb. 24 *“ICE came and endorsed me.” (Only its union did.)*Feb. 24 *“Obamacare covers very few people — and remember, deduct from the number all of the people that had great health care that they loved that was taken away from them — it was taken away from them.” (Obamacare increased coverage by a net of about 20 million.)*Feb. 27 *“Since Obamacare went into effect, nearly half of the insurers are stopped and have stopped from participating in the Obamacare exchanges.” (Many fewer pulled out.)*Feb. 27 *“On one plane, on a small order of one plane, I saved $725 million. And I would say I devoted about, if I added it up, all those calls, probably about an hour. So I think that might be my highest and best use.” (Much of the price cut was already projected.)*Feb. 28 *“And now, based on our very strong and frank discussions, they are beginning to do just that.” (NATO countries agreed to meet defense spending requirements in 2014.)*Feb. 28 *“The E.P.A.’s regulators were putting people out of jobs by the hundreds of thousands.” (There's no evidence that the Waters of the United States rule caused severe job losses.)*Feb. 28 *“We have begun to drain the swamp of government corruption by imposing a five-year ban on lobbying by executive branch officials.” (They can't lobby their former agency but can still become lobbyists.)*March 3 *“It is so pathetic that the Dems have still not approved my full Cabinet.” (Paperwork for the last two candidates was still not submitted to the Senate.)*March 4 *“Terrible! Just found out that Obama had my ‘wires tapped’ in Trump Tower just before the victory. Nothing found. This is McCarthyism!” (There's no evidence of a wiretap.)*March 4 *“How low has President Obama gone to tap my phones during the very sacred election process. This is Nixon/Watergate. Bad (or sick) guy!” (There's no evidence of a wiretap.)*March 7 *“122 vicious prisoners, released by the Obama Administration from Gitmo, have returned to the battlefield. Just another terrible decision!” (113 of them were released by President George W. Bush.)*March 13 *“I saved a lot of money on those jets, didn't I? Did I do a good job? More than $725 million on them.” (Much of the cost cuts were planned before Trump.)*March 13 *“First of all, it covers very few people.” (About 20 million people gained insurance under Obamacare.)*March 15 *“On the airplanes, I saved $725 million. Probably took me a half an hour if you added up all of the times.” (Much of the cost cuts were planned before Trump.)*March 17 *“I was in Tennessee — I was just telling the folks — and half of the state has no insurance company, and the other half is going to lose the insurance company.” (There's at least one insurer in every Tennessee county.)*March 20 *“With just one negotiation on one set of airplanes, I saved the taxpayers of our country over $700 million.” (Much of the cost cuts were planned before Trump.)*March 21 *“To save taxpayer dollars, I’ve already begun negotiating better contracts for the federal government — saving over $700 million on just one set of airplanes of which there are many sets.” (Much of the cost cuts were planned before Trump.)*March 22 *“I make the statement, everyone goes crazy. The next day they have a massive riot, and death, and problems.” (Riots in Sweden broke out two days later and there were no deaths.)*March 22 *“NATO, obsolete, because it doesn’t cover terrorism. They fixed that.” (It has fought terrorism since the 1980s.)*March 22 *“Well, now, if you take a look at the votes, when I say that, I mean mostly they register wrong — in other words, for the votes, they register incorrectly and/or illegally. And they then vote. You have tremendous numbers of people.” (There's no evidence of widespread voter fraud.)*March 29 *“Remember when the failing @nytimes apologized to its subscribers, right after the election, because their coverage was so wrong. Now worse!” (It didn't apologize.)*March 31 *“We have a lot of plants going up now in Michigan that were never going to be there if I — if I didn’t win this election, those plants would never even think about going back. They were gone.” (These investments were already planned.)*April 2 *“And I was totally opposed to the war in the Middle East which I think finally has been proven, people tried very hard to say I wasn’t but you’ve seen that it is now improving.” (He was for an invasion before he was against it.)*April 2 *“Now, my last tweet — you know, the one that you are talking about, perhaps — was the one about being, in quotes, wiretapped, meaning surveilled. Guess what, it is turning out to be true.” (There is still no evidence.)*April 5 *“You have many states coming up where they’re going to have no insurance company. O.K.? It’s already happened in Tennessee. It’s happening in Kentucky. Tennessee only has half coverage. Half the state is gone. They left.” (Every marketplace region in Tennessee had at least one insurer.)*April 6 *“If you look at the kind of cost-cutting we’ve been able to achieve with the military and at the same time ordering vast amounts of equipment — saved hundreds of millions of dollars on airplanes, and really billions, because if you take that out over a period of years it’s many billions of dollars — I think we’ve had a tremendous success.” (Much of the price cuts were already projected.)*April 11 *“I like Steve, but you have to remember he was not involved in my campaign until very late. I had already beaten all the senators and all the governors, and I didn’t know Steve.” (He knew Steve Bannon since 2011.)*April 12 *“You can't do it faster, because they're obstructing. They're obstructionists. So I have people — hundreds of people that we're trying to get through. I mean you have — you see the backlog. We can't get them through.” (At this point, he had not nominated anyone for hundreds of positions.)*April 12 *“The New York Times said the word wiretapped in the headline of the first edition. Then they took it out of there fast when they realized.” (There were separate headlines for print and web, but neither were altered.)*April 12 *“The secretary general and I had a productive discussion about what more NATO can do in the fight against terrorism. I complained about that a long time ago and they made a change, and now they do fight terrorism.” (NATO has been engaged in counterterrorism efforts since the 1980s.)*April 12 *“Mosul was supposed to last for a week and now they’ve been fighting it for many months and so many more people died.” (The campaign was expected to take months.)*April 16 *“Someone should look into who paid for the small organized rallies yesterday. The election is over!” (There's no evidence of paid protesters.)*April 18 *“The fake media goes, ‘Donald Trump changed his stance on China.’ I haven’t changed my stance.” (He did.)*April 21 *“On 90 planes I saved $725 million. It's actually a little bit more than that, but it's $725 million.” (Much of the price cuts were already projected.)*April 21 *“When WikiLeaks came out … never heard of WikiLeaks, never heard of it.” (He criticized it as early as 2010.)*April 27 *“I want to help our miners while the Democrats are blocking their healthcare.” (The bill to extend health benefits for certain coal miners was introduced by a Democrat and was co-sponsored by mostly Democrats.)*April 28 *“The trade deficit with Mexico is close to $70 billion, even with Canada it’s $17 billion trade deficit with Canada.” (The U.S. had an $8.1 billion trade surplus, not deficit, with Canada in 2016.)*April 28 *“She's running against someone who's going to raise your taxes to the sky, destroy your health care, and he's for open borders — lots of crime.” (Those are not Jon Ossoff's positions.)*April 28 *“The F-35 fighter jet program — it was way over budget. I’ve saved $725 million plus, just by getting involved in the negotiation.” (Much of the price cuts were planned before Trump.)*April 29 *“They're incompetent, dishonest people who after an election had to apologize because they covered it, us, me, but all of us, they covered it so badly that they felt they were forced to apologize because their predictions were so bad.” (The Times did not apologize.)*April 29 *“As you know, I've been a big critic of China, and I've been talking about currency manipulation for a long time. But I have to tell you that during the election, number one, they stopped.” (China stopped years ago.)*April 29 *“I've already saved more than $725 million on a simple order of F-35 planes. I got involved in the negotiation.” (Much of the price cuts were planned before Trump.)*April 29 *“We're also getting NATO countries to finally step up and contribute their fair share. They've begun to increase their contributions by billions of dollars, but we are not going to be satisfied until everyone pays what they owe.” (The deal was struck in 2014.)*April 29 *“When they talk about currency manipulation, and I did say I would call China, if they were, a currency manipulator, early in my tenure. And then I get there. Number one, they — as soon as I got elected, they stopped.” (China stopped in 2014.)*April 29 *“I was negotiating to reduce the price of the big fighter jet contract, the F-35, which was totally out of control. I will save billions and billions and billions of dollars.” (Most of the cuts were planned before Trump.)*April 29 *“I think our side's been proven very strongly. And everybody's talking about it.” (There's still no evidence Trump's phones were tapped.)*May 1 *“Well, we are protecting pre-existing conditions. And it'll be every good — bit as good on pre-existing conditions as Obamacare.” (The bill weakens protections for people with pre-existing conditions.)*May 1 *“The F-35 fighter jet — I saved — I got involved in the negotiation. It's 2,500 jets. I negotiated for 90 planes, lot 10. I got $725 million off the price.” (Much of the price cuts were planned before Trump.)*May 1 *“First of all, since I started running, they haven't increased their — you know, they have not manipulated their currency. I think that was out of respect to me and the campaign.” (China stopped years ago.)*May 2 *“I love buying those planes at a reduced price. I have been really — I have cut billions — I have to tell you this, and they can check, right, Martha? I have cut billions and billions of dollars off plane contracts sitting here.” (Much of the cost cuts were planned before Trump.)*May 4 *“Number two, they’re actually not a currency [manipulator]. You know, since I’ve been talking about currency manipulation with respect to them and other countries, they stopped.” (China stopped years ago.)*May 4 *“We’re the highest-taxed nation in the world.” (We're not.)*May 4 *“Nobody cares about my tax return except for the reporters.” (Polls show most Americans do care.)*May 8 *“You know we’ve gotten billions of dollars more in NATO than we’re getting. All because of me.” (The deal was struck in 2014.)*May 8 *“But when I did his show, which by the way was very highly rated. It was high — highest rating. The highest rating he’s ever had.” (Colbert's “Late Show” debut had nearly two million more viewers.)


----------



## rightwinger

CMike said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is that Russia hacking our voting machines, Russia putting out fake news, several people close to Trump have lied about Russian contacts, sevreal people left because of it, several people getting money directly from Russia or Russian stooges, Trump telling Russia to find the emails Hillary deleted and they'll be rewarded, Russia hacking both political parties computers....none of that is proof of anything to you.
> 
> Not even 2 of them REGISTERING as Foreign agents isn't even proof of anything fishy at least.
> 
> Hell one guy received a friends hip award from Putin himself.  BUT even that doesn't mean anything.
> 
> So when you say you've asked and never received an answer, the problem is that you don't accept any answer as being proof, circumstancial direct or even eye brow raising.
> 
> 
> 
> Still no proof though. Why is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because the investigation is ongoing- and you don't get the 'proof' until the investigation is concluded.
> 
> Hopefully the investigation will conclude that there was no collusion.
> 
> Are you scared of the investigation being completed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I'm scared it will never end.
> 
> But heck, I would have thought you need some kind of proof to begin investigating. Or can you just say "Russia", and that's proof of "something".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What kind of proof do you need
> 
> Can you explain why key Trump aides were meeting with the Russians while Russia was releasing information to help the Trump campaign?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. Because as the transition government, Trump aids were meeting many foreign officials to establish a relationships since they have to officially work with them soon.
> 
> What is wrong with that?
Click to expand...

That's a great explanation

Now why doesn't Trump just say that and provide minutes of the meeting, recordings and a list of who was there

That will settle everything


----------



## miketx

rightwinger said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still no proof though. Why is that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because the investigation is ongoing- and you don't get the 'proof' until the investigation is concluded.
> 
> Hopefully the investigation will conclude that there was no collusion.
> 
> Are you scared of the investigation being completed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I'm scared it will never end.
> 
> But heck, I would have thought you need some kind of proof to begin investigating. Or can you just say "Russia", and that's proof of "something".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What kind of proof do you need
> 
> Can you explain why key Trump aides were meeting with the Russians while Russia was releasing information to help the Trump campaign?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. Because as the transition government, Trump aids were meeting many foreign officials to establish a relationships since they have to officially work with them soon.
> 
> What is wrong with that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's a great explanation
> 
> Now why doesn't Trump just say that and provide minutes of the meeting, recordings and a list of who was there
> 
> That will settle everything
Click to expand...

No one has to explain anything to you, or anyone else.


----------



## miketx

Camp said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is that Russia hacking our voting machines, Russia putting out fake news, several people close to Trump have lied about Russian contacts, sevreal people left because of it, several people getting money directly from Russia or Russian stooges, Trump telling Russia to find the emails Hillary deleted and they'll be rewarded, Russia hacking both political parties computers....none of that is proof of anything to you.
> 
> Not even 2 of them REGISTERING as Foreign agents isn't even proof of anything fishy at least.
> 
> Hell one guy received a friends hip award from Putin himself.  BUT even that doesn't mean anything.
> 
> So when you say you've asked and never received an answer, the problem is that you don't accept any answer as being proof, circumstancial direct or even eye brow raising.
> 
> 
> 
> Still no proof though. Why is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because the investigation is ongoing- and you don't get the 'proof' until the investigation is concluded.
> 
> Hopefully the investigation will conclude that there was no collusion.
> 
> Are you scared of the investigation being completed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I'm scared it will never end.
> 
> But heck, I would have thought you need some kind of proof to begin investigating. Or can you just say "Russia", and that's proof of "something".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At this point, you guys are just lying about not getting shown proof. You could contest the validity or worth of the circumstantial evidence or preliminary evidence, but to go on with the denial game and the stupidity game is old and lame and as said, makes you into common liars. There have been plenty of links provided to answer your question.
Click to expand...

Then why is Trump still President?


----------



## CMike

rightwinger said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still no proof though. Why is that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because the investigation is ongoing- and you don't get the 'proof' until the investigation is concluded.
> 
> Hopefully the investigation will conclude that there was no collusion.
> 
> Are you scared of the investigation being completed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I'm scared it will never end.
> 
> But heck, I would have thought you need some kind of proof to begin investigating. Or can you just say "Russia", and that's proof of "something".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What kind of proof do you need
> 
> Can you explain why key Trump aides were meeting with the Russians while Russia was releasing information to help the Trump campaign?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. Because as the transition government, Trump aids were meeting many foreign officials to establish a relationships since they have to officially work with them soon.
> 
> What is wrong with that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's a great explanation
> 
> Now why doesn't Trump just say that and provide minutes of the meeting, recordings and a list of who was there
> 
> That will settle everything
Click to expand...

No it wouldn't. The left doesn't care about fairness.

Also the conversations are private.


----------



## Syriusly

CMike said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because the investigation is ongoing- and you don't get the 'proof' until the investigation is concluded.
> 
> Hopefully the investigation will conclude that there was no collusion.
> 
> Are you scared of the investigation being completed?
> 
> 
> 
> No, I'm scared it will never end.
> 
> But heck, I would have thought you need some kind of proof to begin investigating. Or can you just say "Russia", and that's proof of "something".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What kind of proof do you need
> 
> Can you explain why key Trump aides were meeting with the Russians while Russia was releasing information to help the Trump campaign?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. Because as the transition government, Trump aids were meeting many foreign officials to establish a relationships since they have to officially work with them soon.
> 
> What is wrong with that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's a great explanation
> 
> Now why doesn't Trump just say that and provide minutes of the meeting, recordings and a list of who was there
> 
> That will settle everything
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it wouldn't. The left doesn't care about fairness.
> 
> Also the conversations are private.
Click to expand...


The 'conversations are private'? 

Then how do you know what was said? 

The right doesn't care about truth or the facts....


----------



## Syriusly

miketx said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is that Russia hacking our voting machines, Russia putting out fake news, several people close to Trump have lied about Russian contacts, sevreal people left because of it, several people getting money directly from Russia or Russian stooges, Trump telling Russia to find the emails Hillary deleted and they'll be rewarded, Russia hacking both political parties computers....none of that is proof of anything to you.
> 
> Not even 2 of them REGISTERING as Foreign agents isn't even proof of anything fishy at least.
> 
> Hell one guy received a friends hip award from Putin himself.  BUT even that doesn't mean anything.
> 
> So when you say you've asked and never received an answer, the problem is that you don't accept any answer as being proof, circumstancial direct or even eye brow raising.
> 
> 
> 
> Still no proof though. Why is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because the investigation is ongoing- and you don't get the 'proof' until the investigation is concluded.
> 
> Hopefully the investigation will conclude that there was no collusion.
> 
> Are you scared of the investigation being completed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I'm scared it will never end.
> 
> But heck, I would have thought you need some kind of proof to begin investigating. Or can you just say "Russia", and that's proof of "something".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At this point, you guys are just lying about not getting shown proof. You could contest the validity or worth of the circumstantial evidence or preliminary evidence, but to go on with the denial game and the stupidity game is old and lame and as said, makes you into common liars. There have been plenty of links provided to answer your question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why is Trump still President?
Click to expand...


Because there is nothing in the Constitution about liars not being able to be President. 

Meanwhile- the investigation continues- hopefully there will not be any proof of collusion found.


----------



## miketx

Syriusly said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still no proof though. Why is that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because the investigation is ongoing- and you don't get the 'proof' until the investigation is concluded.
> 
> Hopefully the investigation will conclude that there was no collusion.
> 
> Are you scared of the investigation being completed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I'm scared it will never end.
> 
> But heck, I would have thought you need some kind of proof to begin investigating. Or can you just say "Russia", and that's proof of "something".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At this point, you guys are just lying about not getting shown proof. You could contest the validity or worth of the circumstantial evidence or preliminary evidence, but to go on with the denial game and the stupidity game is old and lame and as said, makes you into common liars. There have been plenty of links provided to answer your question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why is Trump still President?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because there is nothing in the Constitution about liars not being able to be President.
> 
> Meanwhile- the investigation continues- hopefully there will not be any proof of collusion found.
Click to expand...

Strange then, you leftists trolls are accusing him of collusion and getting help from the Russians. Do you just change up the facts to suit your narrative?


----------



## Syriusly

miketx said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because the investigation is ongoing- and you don't get the 'proof' until the investigation is concluded.
> 
> Hopefully the investigation will conclude that there was no collusion.
> 
> Are you scared of the investigation being completed?
> 
> 
> 
> No, I'm scared it will never end.
> 
> But heck, I would have thought you need some kind of proof to begin investigating. Or can you just say "Russia", and that's proof of "something".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At this point, you guys are just lying about not getting shown proof. You could contest the validity or worth of the circumstantial evidence or preliminary evidence, but to go on with the denial game and the stupidity game is old and lame and as said, makes you into common liars. There have been plenty of links provided to answer your question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why is Trump still President?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because there is nothing in the Constitution about liars not being able to be President.
> 
> Meanwhile- the investigation continues- hopefully there will not be any proof of collusion found.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Strange then, you leftists trolls are accusing him of collusion and getting help from the Russians. Do you just change up the facts to suit your narrative?
Click to expand...


When did I accuse President Snowflake of collusion?

Please post that fascinating quote from me.

Meanwhile- like I said- there is nothing in the constitution about liars not being able to be President- so President Snowflake remains.


----------



## JQPublic1

tinydancer said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Russia helped Trump win the election, please explain what they're getting for their help.
> 
> Hillary Clinton took a bribe from the Russians and they gained a huge pile of uranium.
> 
> Cash Flowed to Clinton Foundation Amid Russian Uranium Deal
> 
> Wouldn't the Russians have preferred Hillary, since they already had a great working relationship?
> 
> 
> 
> You guys work so hard on ignorance.  There must must a reason for it.  Because it feeds your delusions?
> 
> The Uranium deal goes through the Nuclear Regulatory Commission.  Not the State Department.  Try to figure out why.  Hint:  Uranium - Nuclear?  Is that clue enough?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is the source for
> RW DISINFORMATION?
> Fox Noise of course
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How's the New York mother trucking Times for you? I'm sick to death of the denials. It happened. It's real. Pay to play between the Clinton Foundation and foreign donors.
> Eat this.
> 
> *  U.S.  *
> *Donations to the Clinton Foundation, and a Russian Uranium Takeover*
> By WILSON ANDREWS APRIL 23, 2015
> 
> Uranium investors’ efforts to buy mining assets in Kazakhstan and the United States led to a takeover bid by a Russian state-owned energy company. The investors gave millions to the Clinton Foundation over the same period, while Secretary of State Hillary Rodham Clinton’s office was involved with approving the Russian bid.
> 
> Uranium investors
> 
> September 2005
> 
> Frank Giustra, a Canadian mining financier, wins a major uranium deal in Kazakhstan for his company, UrAsia, days after visiting the country with former President Bill Clinton.
> 
> 2006
> 
> Uranium One
> 
> Mr. Giustra donates $31.3 million to the Clinton Foundation.
> 
> FebRuary 2007
> 
> UrAsia merges with a South African mining company and assumes the name Uranium One. In the next two months, the company expands into the United States.
> 
> June 2008
> 
> Negotations begin for an investment in Uranium One by the Russian atomic energy agency, Rosatom.
> 
> Rosatom
> 
> 2008-2010
> 
> Uranium One and former UrAsia investors make $8.65 million in donations to the Clinton Foundation. Uranium One investors stand to profit on a Rosatom deal.
> 
> June 2009
> 
> Rosatom subsidiary ARMZ takes a 17 percent ownership stake in Uranium One.
> 
> 2010-2011
> 
> Investors give millions more in donations to the Clinton Foundation.
> 
> June 2010
> 
> Rosatom seeks majority ownership of Uranium One, pending approval by the Committee on Foreign Investment in the United States, of which the State Department is a member.
> 
> Rosatom says it does not plan to increase its stake in Uranium One or to take the company private.
> 
> June 29, 2010
> 
> Bill Clinton is paid $500,000 for a speech in Moscow by a Russian investment bank with ties to the Kremlin that assigned a buy rating to Uranium One stock.
> 
> Rest of timeline at link
> 
> 
> Donations to the Clinton Foundation, and a Russian Uranium Takeover
Click to expand...

er....this op is not about a debunked. Anti-Clinton thread.


----------



## Slyhunter

oreo said:


> JBond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oreo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snouter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus Christ, some retards still appear to buy the fake Russian narrative.  No offense oreo, but what high school did you graduate from again?  [/QUOTE
> 
> There's one thing I have learned when people make comments like you just did.  You don't want to know anything that doesn't suit your political leanings or what you want to believe.  So you end up defending your own ignorance with comments like this.  Trying to reason with a Trump supporter is like trying to teach algebra to a chimpanzee.
> 
> Partisan politics often results in seeing the truth, knowing the truth while still defending and promoting the lies.
> 
> Page 2 post # 19 will give you a fairly good idea of what special prosector Robert Mueller is looking at.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's one thing I have learned when people make comments like you just did. You don't want to know anything that doesn't suit your political leanings, or you only believe what you want to believe. So you end up defending your own ignorance with comments like this. Trying to reason with a Trump supporter is like trying to teach algebra to a chimpanzee.
> 
> Partisan politics often results in seeing the truth, knowing the truth while still defending and promoting the lies.
> 
> *Page 2 post # 19* will give you a fairly good idea of what special prosector, Robert Mueller is looking at.  By no means is this investigation over--there's going to be more coming.  If you turn off Sean Hannity, Trump's fairly godfather show--and switch the channel over to any other news media outlet (other than FOX News)---you're going to learn a heck of a lot more than you know now.  FOX news and every right wing talk show host out there, OWNS Trump.  They gave him an unprecedented 2 billion in free news coverage while ignoring all other GOP candidates and promoted him to no end.  They are going to protect him by keeping information from their audiences. They're all in full panic spin mode right now.
> But WHY is CNN crushing Fox News in the ratings?
> $2 Billion Worth of Free Media for Donald Trump
> In Trump era, Rachel Maddow starts beating Fox News
> The GOP That Failed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> On Tuesday, CNN’s primetime viewership peaked at only 886,000 overall viewers, whereas MSNBC peaked at 2.77M and Fox News peaked at 2.79M viewers. In the coveted 25-54-year-old demographic, CNN was only able to amass 308,000 viewers at its peak.
> 
> On Wednesday, it was much of the same. CNN peaked at 908,000 viewers where Fox and MSNBC both peaked over 2 million. The 25-54-year-old demographic was just as dismal.
> 
> CNN gets huge reality check in the ratings department after weeks of journalism embarrassments – TheBlaze
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't consider "Blaze" to be a credible source of information. Fox News has not only lost some of their prime time stars but they have lost a lot of viewers since the primary and will continue to drop,since they're clearly not reporting on what has been going on with this Russian investigation.
> 
> Furthermore, Sean Hannity--the Trump fairy godfather show was promoting a completely fabricated story (Seth Rich). Fox News was threatened a law suit over it, before they pulled the story.  Even FOX News staffers were disgusted with it.
> Family of slain DNC staffer demands retraction and apology from Fox News, local TV station
> Fox News staffers 'disgusted' at network's promotion of Seth Rich conspiracy theory
> 
> This was Hannity's attempt at spining the story away from Julian Assange (Wikileaks) founder that he has been praising throughout the campaign season.  *Julian Assange* who was recently labled an enemy intelligence source of this Nation by CIA chief Pompeo for leaking 1000's of classified CIA documents informing terrorists on the tactics used to catch them.  Assange who has been hole'd up in the Ecuador embassy for the last 4 years for what he did to G.W. Bush.  Basically putting a target on every American soldier's back.
> Why is Julian Assange still inside the embassy of Ecuador?
> Analyst says WikiLeaks dump 'devastating' for CIA - CNNPolitics.com
> CIA director Mike Pompeo says WikiLeaks is a hostile intelligence service.
> 
> And this is the crap you're accustomed to listening to on FOX News.  The praising of a well known intelligence enemy that frequently works with Russia. (Wikileaks--Julian Assange)
> 
> 
> And we already know who loves Wikileaks (Julian Assange)
> 
> Trump Mentioned WikiLeaks 164 Times In Final Month - Political Wire
> 
> The credibility of FOX News has been reduced to that of a Tabloid Magazine.
Click to expand...

Fox is loosing viewers because they are too liberal.
www.blaze.com
www.billorielly.com
www.drudgereport.com
www.crtv.com

Nobody watches tv anymore.


----------



## JQPublic1

Syriusly said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Russia helped Trump win the election, please explain what they're getting for their help.
> 
> Hillary Clinton took a bribe from the Russians and they gained a huge pile of uranium.
> 
> Cash Flowed to Clinton Foundation Amid Russian Uranium Deal
> 
> Wouldn't the Russians have preferred Hillary, since they already had a great working relationship?
> 
> 
> 
> You guys work so hard on ignorance.  There must must a reason for it.  Because it feeds your delusions?
> 
> The Uranium deal goes through the Nuclear Regulatory Commission.  Not the State Department.  Try to figure out why.  Hint:  Uranium - Nuclear?  Is that clue enough?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is the source for
> RW DISINFORMATION?
> Fox Noise of course
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How's the New York mother trucking Times for you? I'm sick to death of the denials. It happened. It's real. Pay to play between the Clinton Foundation and foreign donors.
> Eat this.
> 
> *  U.S.  *
> *Donations to the Clinton Foundation, and a Russian Uranium Takeover*
> By WILSON ANDREWS APRIL 23, 2015
> 
> Uranium investors’ efforts to buy mining assets in Kazakhstan and the United States led to a takeover bid by a Russian state-owned energy company. The investors gave millions to the Clinton Foundation over the same period, while Secretary of State Hillary Rodham Clinton’s office was involved with approving the Russian bid.
> 
> Uranium investors
> 
> September 2005
> 
> Frank Giustra, a Canadian mining financier, wins a major uranium deal in Kazakhstan for his company, UrAsia, days after visiting the country with former President Bill Clinton.
> 
> 2006
> 
> Uranium One
> 
> Mr. Giustra donates $31.3 million to the Clinton Foundation.
> 
> FebRuary 2007
> 
> UrAsia merges with a South African mining company and assumes the name Uranium One. In the next two months, the company expands into the United States.
> 
> June 2008
> 
> Negotations begin for an investment in Uranium One by the Russian atomic energy agency, Rosatom.
> 
> Rosatom
> 
> 2008-2010
> 
> Uranium One and former UrAsia investors make $8.65 million in donations to the Clinton Foundation. Uranium One investors stand to profit on a Rosatom deal.
> 
> June 2009
> 
> Rosatom subsidiary ARMZ takes a 17 percent ownership stake in Uranium One.
> 
> 2010-2011
> 
> Investors give millions more in donations to the Clinton Foundation.
> 
> June 2010
> 
> Rosatom seeks majority ownership of Uranium One, pending approval by the Committee on Foreign Investment in the United States, of which the State Department is a member.
> 
> Rosatom says it does not plan to increase its stake in Uranium One or to take the company private.
> 
> June 29, 2010
> 
> Bill Clinton is paid $500,000 for a speech in Moscow by a Russian investment bank with ties to the Kremlin that assigned a buy rating to Uranium One stock.
> 
> Rest of timeline at link
> 
> 
> Donations to the Clinton Foundation, and a Russian Uranium Takeover
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow.....whole lots of stuff- and with no substance.
> 
> There were donations to the Clinton Foundation- but Hillary Clinton had no authority to approve any deal.
> 
> The closest you get is that the State Department was one of 9 Departments that at one point approved gave approval on the deal.
> 
> 
> Department of the Treasury (chair)
> Department of Justice
> Department of Homeland Security
> Department of Commerce
> Department of Defense
> Department of State
> Department of Energy
> Office of the U.S. Trade Representative
> Office of Science & Technology Policy
> So where are the donations to Treasury Secretary? To the Attorney General? To the Secretary of Defense?
> 
> Making donations to the Clinton Foundation in order to 'swing' this deal- when State is only one of 9 Departments that has to approve the deal- and it also has to be approved of by the  Nuclear Regulatory Commission
> 
> 
> The fact is, Clinton was one of nine voting members on the foreign investments committee, which also includes the secretaries of the Treasury, Defense, Homeland Security, Commerce and Energy, the attorney general, and representatives from two White House offices — the United States Trade Representative and the Office of Science and Technology Policy. (Separately, the Nuclear Regulatory Commission needed to approve (and did approve) the transfer of two uranium recovery licenses as part of the sale.)
> 
> The committee, which is known by its acronym CFIUS, can approve a sale, but it cannot stop a sale. Only the president can do that, and only if the committee recommends or “any member of CFIUS recommends suspension or prohibition of the transaction,” according to guidelines issued by the Treasury Department in December 2008 after the department adopted its final rule a month earlier.
> 
> *Treasury Department, Dec. 8, 2008*: Only the President has the authority to suspend or prohibit a covered transaction. Pursuant to section 6(c) of Executive Order 11858, CFIUS refers a covered transaction to the President if CFIUS or any member of CFIUS recommends suspension or prohibition of the transaction, or if CFIUS otherwise seeks a Presidential determination on the transaction.
Click to expand...

DAYUM RIGHT! Kick dat ass. Heh heh heh!


----------



## miketx

Slyhunter said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oreo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snouter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus Christ, some retards still appear to buy the fake Russian narrative.  No offense oreo, but what high school did you graduate from again?  [/QUOTE
> 
> There's one thing I have learned when people make comments like you just did.  You don't want to know anything that doesn't suit your political leanings or what you want to believe.  So you end up defending your own ignorance with comments like this.  Trying to reason with a Trump supporter is like trying to teach algebra to a chimpanzee.
> 
> Partisan politics often results in seeing the truth, knowing the truth while still defending and promoting the lies.
> 
> Page 2 post # 19 will give you a fairly good idea of what special prosector Robert Mueller is looking at.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's one thing I have learned when people make comments like you just did. You don't want to know anything that doesn't suit your political leanings, or you only believe what you want to believe. So you end up defending your own ignorance with comments like this. Trying to reason with a Trump supporter is like trying to teach algebra to a chimpanzee.
> 
> Partisan politics often results in seeing the truth, knowing the truth while still defending and promoting the lies.
> 
> *Page 2 post # 19* will give you a fairly good idea of what special prosector, Robert Mueller is looking at.  By no means is this investigation over--there's going to be more coming.  If you turn off Sean Hannity, Trump's fairly godfather show--and switch the channel over to any other news media outlet (other than FOX News)---you're going to learn a heck of a lot more than you know now.  FOX news and every right wing talk show host out there, OWNS Trump.  They gave him an unprecedented 2 billion in free news coverage while ignoring all other GOP candidates and promoted him to no end.  They are going to protect him by keeping information from their audiences. They're all in full panic spin mode right now.
> But WHY is CNN crushing Fox News in the ratings?
> $2 Billion Worth of Free Media for Donald Trump
> In Trump era, Rachel Maddow starts beating Fox News
> The GOP That Failed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> On Tuesday, CNN’s primetime viewership peaked at only 886,000 overall viewers, whereas MSNBC peaked at 2.77M and Fox News peaked at 2.79M viewers. In the coveted 25-54-year-old demographic, CNN was only able to amass 308,000 viewers at its peak.
> 
> On Wednesday, it was much of the same. CNN peaked at 908,000 viewers where Fox and MSNBC both peaked over 2 million. The 25-54-year-old demographic was just as dismal.
> 
> CNN gets huge reality check in the ratings department after weeks of journalism embarrassments – TheBlaze
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't consider "Blaze" to be a credible source of information. Fox News has not only lost some of their prime time stars but they have lost a lot of viewers since the primary and will continue to drop,since they're clearly not reporting on what has been going on with this Russian investigation.
> 
> Furthermore, Sean Hannity--the Trump fairy godfather show was promoting a completely fabricated story (Seth Rich). Fox News was threatened a law suit over it, before they pulled the story.  Even FOX News staffers were disgusted with it.
> Family of slain DNC staffer demands retraction and apology from Fox News, local TV station
> Fox News staffers 'disgusted' at network's promotion of Seth Rich conspiracy theory
> 
> This was Hannity's attempt at spining the story away from Julian Assange (Wikileaks) founder that he has been praising throughout the campaign season.  *Julian Assange* who was recently labled an enemy intelligence source of this Nation by CIA chief Pompeo for leaking 1000's of classified CIA documents informing terrorists on the tactics used to catch them.  Assange who has been hole'd up in the Ecuador embassy for the last 4 years for what he did to G.W. Bush.  Basically putting a target on every American soldier's back.
> Why is Julian Assange still inside the embassy of Ecuador?
> Analyst says WikiLeaks dump 'devastating' for CIA - CNNPolitics.com
> CIA director Mike Pompeo says WikiLeaks is a hostile intelligence service.
> 
> And this is the crap you're accustomed to listening to on FOX News.  The praising of a well known intelligence enemy that frequently works with Russia. (Wikileaks--Julian Assange)
> 
> 
> And we already know who loves Wikileaks (Julian Assange)
> 
> Trump Mentioned WikiLeaks 164 Times In Final Month - Political Wire
> 
> The credibility of FOX News has been reduced to that of a Tabloid Magazine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fox is loosing viewers because they are too liberal.
> www.blaze.com
> www.billorielly.com
> www.drudgereport.com
> www.crtv.com
> 
> Nobody watches tv anymore.
Click to expand...

whatfinger.com


----------



## NotfooledbyW

PoliticalChic, post: 17653325 





PoliticalChic said:


> I'm referring to the testimony that there were only 4 agencies in agreement. Not 17. That's why several news agencies AP and the NYT's made corrections to their stories that all 17 agencies were in agreement.



It was nothing more than a typo, corrected. The four agencies related to such counter-intelligence matters did sign off.


----------



## tinydancer

NotfooledbyW said:


> PoliticalChic, post: 17653325
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm referring to the testimony that there were only 4 agencies in agreement. Not 17. That's why several news agencies AP and the NYT's made corrections to their stories that all 17 agencies were in agreement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was nothing more than a typo, corrected. The four agencies related to such counter-intelligence matters did sign off.
Click to expand...


Bullshit it was a typo. Both put up corrections.


----------



## tinydancer

JQPublic1 said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Russia helped Trump win the election, please explain what they're getting for their help.
> 
> Hillary Clinton took a bribe from the Russians and they gained a huge pile of uranium.
> 
> Cash Flowed to Clinton Foundation Amid Russian Uranium Deal
> 
> Wouldn't the Russians have preferred Hillary, since they already had a great working relationship?
> 
> 
> 
> You guys work so hard on ignorance.  There must must a reason for it.  Because it feeds your delusions?
> 
> The Uranium deal goes through the Nuclear Regulatory Commission.  Not the State Department.  Try to figure out why.  Hint:  Uranium - Nuclear?  Is that clue enough?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is the source for
> RW DISINFORMATION?
> Fox Noise of course
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How's the New York mother trucking Times for you? I'm sick to death of the denials. It happened. It's real. Pay to play between the Clinton Foundation and foreign donors.
> Eat this.
> 
> *  U.S.  *
> *Donations to the Clinton Foundation, and a Russian Uranium Takeover*
> By WILSON ANDREWS APRIL 23, 2015
> 
> Uranium investors’ efforts to buy mining assets in Kazakhstan and the United States led to a takeover bid by a Russian state-owned energy company. The investors gave millions to the Clinton Foundation over the same period, while Secretary of State Hillary Rodham Clinton’s office was involved with approving the Russian bid.
> 
> Uranium investors
> 
> September 2005
> 
> Frank Giustra, a Canadian mining financier, wins a major uranium deal in Kazakhstan for his company, UrAsia, days after visiting the country with former President Bill Clinton.
> 
> 2006
> 
> Uranium One
> 
> Mr. Giustra donates $31.3 million to the Clinton Foundation.
> 
> FebRuary 2007
> 
> UrAsia merges with a South African mining company and assumes the name Uranium One. In the next two months, the company expands into the United States.
> 
> June 2008
> 
> Negotations begin for an investment in Uranium One by the Russian atomic energy agency, Rosatom.
> 
> Rosatom
> 
> 2008-2010
> 
> Uranium One and former UrAsia investors make $8.65 million in donations to the Clinton Foundation. Uranium One investors stand to profit on a Rosatom deal.
> 
> June 2009
> 
> Rosatom subsidiary ARMZ takes a 17 percent ownership stake in Uranium One.
> 
> 2010-2011
> 
> Investors give millions more in donations to the Clinton Foundation.
> 
> June 2010
> 
> Rosatom seeks majority ownership of Uranium One, pending approval by the Committee on Foreign Investment in the United States, of which the State Department is a member.
> 
> Rosatom says it does not plan to increase its stake in Uranium One or to take the company private.
> 
> June 29, 2010
> 
> Bill Clinton is paid $500,000 for a speech in Moscow by a Russian investment bank with ties to the Kremlin that assigned a buy rating to Uranium One stock.
> 
> Rest of timeline at link
> 
> 
> Donations to the Clinton Foundation, and a Russian Uranium Takeover
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> er....this op is not about a debunked. Anti-Clinton thread.
Click to expand...




JQPublic1 said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Russia helped Trump win the election, please explain what they're getting for their help.
> 
> Hillary Clinton took a bribe from the Russians and they gained a huge pile of uranium.
> 
> Cash Flowed to Clinton Foundation Amid Russian Uranium Deal
> 
> Wouldn't the Russians have preferred Hillary, since they already had a great working relationship?
> 
> 
> 
> You guys work so hard on ignorance.  There must must a reason for it.  Because it feeds your delusions?
> 
> The Uranium deal goes through the Nuclear Regulatory Commission.  Not the State Department.  Try to figure out why.  Hint:  Uranium - Nuclear?  Is that clue enough?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is the source for
> RW DISINFORMATION?
> Fox Noise of course
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How's the New York mother trucking Times for you? I'm sick to death of the denials. It happened. It's real. Pay to play between the Clinton Foundation and foreign donors.
> Eat this.
> 
> *  U.S.  *
> *Donations to the Clinton Foundation, and a Russian Uranium Takeover*
> By WILSON ANDREWS APRIL 23, 2015
> 
> Uranium investors’ efforts to buy mining assets in Kazakhstan and the United States led to a takeover bid by a Russian state-owned energy company. The investors gave millions to the Clinton Foundation over the same period, while Secretary of State Hillary Rodham Clinton’s office was involved with approving the Russian bid.
> 
> Uranium investors
> 
> September 2005
> 
> Frank Giustra, a Canadian mining financier, wins a major uranium deal in Kazakhstan for his company, UrAsia, days after visiting the country with former President Bill Clinton.
> 
> 2006
> 
> Uranium One
> 
> Mr. Giustra donates $31.3 million to the Clinton Foundation.
> 
> FebRuary 2007
> 
> UrAsia merges with a South African mining company and assumes the name Uranium One. In the next two months, the company expands into the United States.
> 
> June 2008
> 
> Negotations begin for an investment in Uranium One by the Russian atomic energy agency, Rosatom.
> 
> Rosatom
> 
> 2008-2010
> 
> Uranium One and former UrAsia investors make $8.65 million in donations to the Clinton Foundation. Uranium One investors stand to profit on a Rosatom deal.
> 
> June 2009
> 
> Rosatom subsidiary ARMZ takes a 17 percent ownership stake in Uranium One.
> 
> 2010-2011
> 
> Investors give millions more in donations to the Clinton Foundation.
> 
> June 2010
> 
> Rosatom seeks majority ownership of Uranium One, pending approval by the Committee on Foreign Investment in the United States, of which the State Department is a member.
> 
> Rosatom says it does not plan to increase its stake in Uranium One or to take the company private.
> 
> June 29, 2010
> 
> Bill Clinton is paid $500,000 for a speech in Moscow by a Russian investment bank with ties to the Kremlin that assigned a buy rating to Uranium One stock.
> 
> Rest of timeline at link
> 
> 
> Donations to the Clinton Foundation, and a Russian Uranium Takeover
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> er....this op is not about a debunked. Anti-Clinton thread.
Click to expand...


It's not debunked and I was responding to you and rdean over the Clinton uranium deal. rdean claimed it was false and you insulted sources so I gave you the NYT.


----------



## oreo

Syriusly said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hillary gives new meaning to congenital, perennial liar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump lies to the American voters almost every day and in almost every tweet.
> 
> Trump gives new meaning to congenital, perennial liar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump lies only to the liberals .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then why does Trump lie to Conservatives all of the time?
> 
> Trump lies to the American voters almost every day and in almost every tweet.
> 
> Trump gives new meaning to congenital, perennial liar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why don't you give us some examples please?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure- glad to
> 
> 
> 
> President Trump’s Lies, the Definitive List
> 
> *Jan. 21 *“I wasn't a fan of Iraq. I didn't want to go into Iraq.” (He was for an invasion before he was against it.)*Jan. 21 *“A reporter for Time magazine — and I have been on their cover 14 or 15 times. I think we have the all-time record in the history of Time magazine.” (Trump was on the cover 11 times and Nixon appeared 55 times.)*Jan. 23 *“Between 3 million and 5 million illegal votes caused me to lose the popular vote.” (There's no evidence of illegal voting.)*Jan. 25 *“Now, the audience was the biggest ever. But this crowd was massive. Look how far back it goes. This crowd was massive.” (Official aerial photos show Obama's 2009 inauguration was much more heavily attended.)*Jan. 25 *“Take a look at the Pew reports (which show voter fraud.)” (The report never mentioned voter fraud.)*Jan. 25 *“You had millions of people that now aren't insured anymore.” (The real number is less than 1 million, according to the Urban Institute.)*Jan. 25 *“So, look, when President Obama was there two weeks ago making a speech, very nice speech. Two people were shot and killed during his speech. You can't have that.” (There were no gun homicide victims in Chicago that day.)*Jan. 26 *“We've taken in tens of thousands of people. We know nothing about them. They can say they vet them. They didn't vet them. They have no papers. How can you vet somebody when you don't know anything about them and you have no papers? How do you vet them? You can't.” (Vetting lasts up to two years.)*Jan. 26 *“I cut off hundreds of millions of dollars off one particular plane, hundreds of millions of dollars in a short period of time. It wasn't like I spent, like, weeks, hours, less than hours, and many, many hundreds of millions of dollars. And the plane's going to be better.” (Most of the cuts were already planned.)*Jan. 28 *“The coverage about me in the @nytimes and the @washingtonpost has been so false and angry that the Times actually apologized to its dwindling subscribers and readers.” (It never apologized.)*Jan. 29 *“The Cuban-Americans, I got 84 percent of that vote.” (There is no support for this.)*Jan. 30 *“Only 109 people out of 325,000 were detained and held for questioning. Big problems at airports were caused by Delta computer outage.” (At least 746 people were detained and processed, and the Delta outage happened two days later.)*Feb. 3 *“Professional anarchists, thugs and paid protesters are proving the point of the millions of people who voted to MAKE AMERICA GREAT AGAIN!” (There is no evidence of paid protesters.)*Feb. 4 *“After being forced to apologize for its bad and inaccurate coverage of me after winning the election, the FAKE NEWS @nytimes is still lost!” (It never apologized.)*Feb. 5 *“We had 109 people out of hundreds of thousands of travelers and all we did was vet those people very, very carefully.” (About 60,000 people were affected.)*Feb. 6 *“I have already saved more than $700 million when I got involved in the negotiation on the F-35.” (Much of the price drop was projected before Trump took office.)*Feb. 6 *“It's gotten to a point where it is not even being reported. And in many cases, the very, very dishonest press doesn't want to report it.” (Terrorism has been reported on, often in detail.)*Feb. 6 *“The failing @nytimes was forced to apologize to its subscribers for the poor reporting it did on my election win. Now they are worse!” (It didn't apologize.)*Feb. 6 *“And the previous administration allowed it to happen because we shouldn't have been in Iraq, but we shouldn't have gotten out the way we got out. It created a vacuum, ISIS was formed.” (The group’s origins date to 2004.)*Feb. 7 *“And yet the murder rate in our country is the highest it’s been in 47 years, right? Did you know that? Forty-seven years.” (It was higher in the 1980s and '90s.)*Feb. 7 *“I saved more than $600 million. I got involved in negotiation on a fighter jet, the F-35.” (The Defense Department projected this price drop before Trump took office.)*Feb. 9 *“Chris Cuomo, in his interview with Sen. Blumenthal, never asked him about his long-term lie about his brave ‘service’ in Vietnam. FAKE NEWS!” (It was part of Cuomo's first question.)*Feb. 9 *Sen. Richard Blumenthal “now misrepresents what Judge Gorsuch told him?” (The Gorsuch comments were later corroborated.)*Feb. 10 *“I don’t know about it. I haven’t seen it. What report is that?” (Trump knew about Flynn's actions for weeks.)*Feb. 12 *“Just leaving Florida. Big crowds of enthusiastic supporters lining the road that the FAKE NEWS media refuses to mention. Very dishonest!” (The media did cover it.)*Feb. 16 *“We got 306 because people came out and voted like they've never seen before so that's the way it goes. I guess it was the biggest Electoral College win since Ronald Reagan.” (George H.W. Bush, Bill Clinton and Barack Obama all won bigger margins in the Electoral College.)*Feb. 16 *“That’s the other thing that was wrong with the travel ban. You had Delta with a massive problem with their computer system at the airports.” (Delta's problems happened two days later.)*Feb. 16 *“Walmart announced it will create 10,000 jobs in the United States just this year because of our various plans and initiatives.” (The jobs are a result of its investment plans announced in October 2016.)*Feb. 16 *“When WikiLeaks, which I had nothing to do with, comes out and happens to give, they’re not giving classified information.” (Not always. They have released classified information in the past.)*Feb. 16 *“We had a very smooth rollout of the travel ban. But we had a bad court. Got a bad decision.” (The rollout was chaotic.)*Feb. 16 *“They’re giving stuff — what was said at an office about Hillary cheating on the debates. Which, by the way, nobody mentions. Nobody mentions that Hillary received the questions to the debates.” (It was widely covered.)*Feb. 18 *“And there was no way to vet those people. There was no documentation. There was no nothing.” (Refugees receive multiple background checks, taking up to two years.)*Feb. 18 *“You look at what's happening in Germany, you look at what's happening last night in Sweden. Sweden, who would believe this?” (Trump implied there was a terror attack in Sweden, but there was no such attack.)*Feb. 24 *“By the way, you folks are in here — this place is packed, there are lines that go back six blocks.” (There was no evidence of long lines.)*Feb. 24 *“ICE came and endorsed me.” (Only its union did.)*Feb. 24 *“Obamacare covers very few people — and remember, deduct from the number all of the people that had great health care that they loved that was taken away from them — it was taken away from them.” (Obamacare increased coverage by a net of about 20 million.)*Feb. 27 *“Since Obamacare went into effect, nearly half of the insurers are stopped and have stopped from participating in the Obamacare exchanges.” (Many fewer pulled out.)*Feb. 27 *“On one plane, on a small order of one plane, I saved $725 million. And I would say I devoted about, if I added it up, all those calls, probably about an hour. So I think that might be my highest and best use.” (Much of the price cut was already projected.)*Feb. 28 *“And now, based on our very strong and frank discussions, they are beginning to do just that.” (NATO countries agreed to meet defense spending requirements in 2014.)*Feb. 28 *“The E.P.A.’s regulators were putting people out of jobs by the hundreds of thousands.” (There's no evidence that the Waters of the United States rule caused severe job losses.)*Feb. 28 *“We have begun to drain the swamp of government corruption by imposing a five-year ban on lobbying by executive branch officials.” (They can't lobby their former agency but can still become lobbyists.)*March 3 *“It is so pathetic that the Dems have still not approved my full Cabinet.” (Paperwork for the last two candidates was still not submitted to the Senate.)*March 4 *“Terrible! Just found out that Obama had my ‘wires tapped’ in Trump Tower just before the victory. Nothing found. This is McCarthyism!” (There's no evidence of a wiretap.)*March 4 *“How low has President Obama gone to tap my phones during the very sacred election process. This is Nixon/Watergate. Bad (or sick) guy!” (There's no evidence of a wiretap.)*March 7 *“122 vicious prisoners, released by the Obama Administration from Gitmo, have returned to the battlefield. Just another terrible decision!” (113 of them were released by President George W. Bush.)*March 13 *“I saved a lot of money on those jets, didn't I? Did I do a good job? More than $725 million on them.” (Much of the cost cuts were planned before Trump.)*March 13 *“First of all, it covers very few people.” (About 20 million people gained insurance under Obamacare.)*March 15 *“On the airplanes, I saved $725 million. Probably took me a half an hour if you added up all of the times.” (Much of the cost cuts were planned before Trump.)*March 17 *“I was in Tennessee — I was just telling the folks — and half of the state has no insurance company, and the other half is going to lose the insurance company.” (There's at least one insurer in every Tennessee county.)*March 20 *“With just one negotiation on one set of airplanes, I saved the taxpayers of our country over $700 million.” (Much of the cost cuts were planned before Trump.)*March 21 *“To save taxpayer dollars, I’ve already begun negotiating better contracts for the federal government — saving over $700 million on just one set of airplanes of which there are many sets.” (Much of the cost cuts were planned before Trump.)*March 22 *“I make the statement, everyone goes crazy. The next day they have a massive riot, and death, and problems.” (Riots in Sweden broke out two days later and there were no deaths.)*March 22 *“NATO, obsolete, because it doesn’t cover terrorism. They fixed that.” (It has fought terrorism since the 1980s.)*March 22 *“Well, now, if you take a look at the votes, when I say that, I mean mostly they register wrong — in other words, for the votes, they register incorrectly and/or illegally. And they then vote. You have tremendous numbers of people.” (There's no evidence of widespread voter fraud.)*March 29 *“Remember when the failing @nytimes apologized to its subscribers, right after the election, because their coverage was so wrong. Now worse!” (It didn't apologize.)*March 31 *“We have a lot of plants going up now in Michigan that were never going to be there if I — if I didn’t win this election, those plants would never even think about going back. They were gone.” (These investments were already planned.)*April 2 *“And I was totally opposed to the war in the Middle East which I think finally has been proven, people tried very hard to say I wasn’t but you’ve seen that it is now improving.” (He was for an invasion before he was against it.)*April 2 *“Now, my last tweet — you know, the one that you are talking about, perhaps — was the one about being, in quotes, wiretapped, meaning surveilled. Guess what, it is turning out to be true.” (There is still no evidence.)*April 5 *“You have many states coming up where they’re going to have no insurance company. O.K.? It’s already happened in Tennessee. It’s happening in Kentucky. Tennessee only has half coverage. Half the state is gone. They left.” (Every marketplace region in Tennessee had at least one insurer.)*April 6 *“If you look at the kind of cost-cutting we’ve been able to achieve with the military and at the same time ordering vast amounts of equipment — saved hundreds of millions of dollars on airplanes, and really billions, because if you take that out over a period of years it’s many billions of dollars — I think we’ve had a tremendous success.” (Much of the price cuts were already projected.)*April 11 *“I like Steve, but you have to remember he was not involved in my campaign until very late. I had already beaten all the senators and all the governors, and I didn’t know Steve.” (He knew Steve Bannon since 2011.)*April 12 *“You can't do it faster, because they're obstructing. They're obstructionists. So I have people — hundreds of people that we're trying to get through. I mean you have — you see the backlog. We can't get them through.” (At this point, he had not nominated anyone for hundreds of positions.)*April 12 *“The New York Times said the word wiretapped in the headline of the first edition. Then they took it out of there fast when they realized.” (There were separate headlines for print and web, but neither were altered.)*April 12 *“The secretary general and I had a productive discussion about what more NATO can do in the fight against terrorism. I complained about that a long time ago and they made a change, and now they do fight terrorism.” (NATO has been engaged in counterterrorism efforts since the 1980s.)*April 12 *“Mosul was supposed to last for a week and now they’ve been fighting it for many months and so many more people died.” (The campaign was expected to take months.)*April 16 *“Someone should look into who paid for the small organized rallies yesterday. The election is over!” (There's no evidence of paid protesters.)*April 18 *“The fake media goes, ‘Donald Trump changed his stance on China.’ I haven’t changed my stance.” (He did.)*April 21 *“On 90 planes I saved $725 million. It's actually a little bit more than that, but it's $725 million.” (Much of the price cuts were already projected.)*April 21 *“When WikiLeaks came out … never heard of WikiLeaks, never heard of it.” (He criticized it as early as 2010.)*April 27 *“I want to help our miners while the Democrats are blocking their healthcare.” (The bill to extend health benefits for certain coal miners was introduced by a Democrat and was co-sponsored by mostly Democrats.)*April 28 *“The trade deficit with Mexico is close to $70 billion, even with Canada it’s $17 billion trade deficit with Canada.” (The U.S. had an $8.1 billion trade surplus, not deficit, with Canada in 2016.)*April 28 *“She's running against someone who's going to raise your taxes to the sky, destroy your health care, and he's for open borders — lots of crime.” (Those are not Jon Ossoff's positions.)*April 28 *“The F-35 fighter jet program — it was way over budget. I’ve saved $725 million plus, just by getting involved in the negotiation.” (Much of the price cuts were planned before Trump.)*April 29 *“They're incompetent, dishonest people who after an election had to apologize because they covered it, us, me, but all of us, they covered it so badly that they felt they were forced to apologize because their predictions were so bad.” (The Times did not apologize.)*April 29 *“As you know, I've been a big critic of China, and I've been talking about currency manipulation for a long time. But I have to tell you that during the election, number one, they stopped.” (China stopped years ago.)*April 29 *“I've already saved more than $725 million on a simple order of F-35 planes. I got involved in the negotiation.” (Much of the price cuts were planned before Trump.)*April 29 *“We're also getting NATO countries to finally step up and contribute their fair share. They've begun to increase their contributions by billions of dollars, but we are not going to be satisfied until everyone pays what they owe.” (The deal was struck in 2014.)*April 29 *“When they talk about currency manipulation, and I did say I would call China, if they were, a currency manipulator, early in my tenure. And then I get there. Number one, they — as soon as I got elected, they stopped.” (China stopped in 2014.)*April 29 *“I was negotiating to reduce the price of the big fighter jet contract, the F-35, which was totally out of control. I will save billions and billions and billions of dollars.” (Most of the cuts were planned before Trump.)*April 29 *“I think our side's been proven very strongly. And everybody's talking about it.” (There's still no evidence Trump's phones were tapped.)*May 1 *“Well, we are protecting pre-existing conditions. And it'll be every good — bit as good on pre-existing conditions as Obamacare.” (The bill weakens protections for people with pre-existing conditions.)*May 1 *“The F-35 fighter jet — I saved — I got involved in the negotiation. It's 2,500 jets. I negotiated for 90 planes, lot 10. I got $725 million off the price.” (Much of the price cuts were planned before Trump.)*May 1 *“First of all, since I started running, they haven't increased their — you know, they have not manipulated their currency. I think that was out of respect to me and the campaign.” (China stopped years ago.)*May 2 *“I love buying those planes at a reduced price. I have been really — I have cut billions — I have to tell you this, and they can check, right, Martha? I have cut billions and billions of dollars off plane contracts sitting here.” (Much of the cost cuts were planned before Trump.)*May 4 *“Number two, they’re actually not a currency [manipulator]. You know, since I’ve been talking about currency manipulation with respect to them and other countries, they stopped.” (China stopped years ago.)*May 4 *“We’re the highest-taxed nation in the world.” (We're not.)*May 4 *“Nobody cares about my tax return except for the reporters.” (Polls show most Americans do care.)*May 8 *“You know we’ve gotten billions of dollars more in NATO than we’re getting. All because of me.” (The deal was struck in 2014.)*May 8 *“But when I did his show, which by the way was very highly rated. It was high — highest rating. The highest rating he’s ever had.” (Colbert's “Late Show” debut had nearly two million more viewers.)
Click to expand...


You nailed it--there were actually so many lies that Trump told, that politifact couldn't even keep up with them, so they just awarded him the liar of the year.
PolitiFact awards Donald Trump its 'Lie of the Year'


----------



## rightwinger

CMike said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because the investigation is ongoing- and you don't get the 'proof' until the investigation is concluded.
> 
> Hopefully the investigation will conclude that there was no collusion.
> 
> Are you scared of the investigation being completed?
> 
> 
> 
> No, I'm scared it will never end.
> 
> But heck, I would have thought you need some kind of proof to begin investigating. Or can you just say "Russia", and that's proof of "something".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What kind of proof do you need
> 
> Can you explain why key Trump aides were meeting with the Russians while Russia was releasing information to help the Trump campaign?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. Because as the transition government, Trump aids were meeting many foreign officials to establish a relationships since they have to officially work with them soon.
> 
> What is wrong with that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's a great explanation
> 
> Now why doesn't Trump just say that and provide minutes of the meeting, recordings and a list of who was there
> 
> That will settle everything
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it wouldn't. The left doesn't care about fairness.
> 
> Also the conversations are private.
Click to expand...


All Trump needs to do is release documentation on those meetings and this whole thing will go away

Why doesn't he just show us what those meetings were about if they were so innocent?


----------



## miketx

rightwinger said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I'm scared it will never end.
> 
> But heck, I would have thought you need some kind of proof to begin investigating. Or can you just say "Russia", and that's proof of "something".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of proof do you need
> 
> Can you explain why key Trump aides were meeting with the Russians while Russia was releasing information to help the Trump campaign?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. Because as the transition government, Trump aids were meeting many foreign officials to establish a relationships since they have to officially work with them soon.
> 
> What is wrong with that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's a great explanation
> 
> Now why doesn't Trump just say that and provide minutes of the meeting, recordings and a list of who was there
> 
> That will settle everything
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it wouldn't. The left doesn't care about fairness.
> 
> Also the conversations are private.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All Trump needs to do is release documentation on those meetings and this whole thing will go away
> 
> Why doesn't he just show us what those meetings were about if they were so innocent?
Click to expand...

It's not your business who was doing anything with the president.


----------



## rightwinger

miketx said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of proof do you need
> 
> Can you explain why key Trump aides were meeting with the Russians while Russia was releasing information to help the Trump campaign?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Because as the transition government, Trump aids were meeting many foreign officials to establish a relationships since they have to officially work with them soon.
> 
> What is wrong with that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's a great explanation
> 
> Now why doesn't Trump just say that and provide minutes of the meeting, recordings and a list of who was there
> 
> That will settle everything
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it wouldn't. The left doesn't care about fairness.
> 
> Also the conversations are private.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All Trump needs to do is release documentation on those meetings and this whole thing will go away
> 
> Why doesn't he just show us what those meetings were about if they were so innocent?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not your business who was doing anything with the president.
Click to expand...


I'm afraid it is...The President is accountable to We the People

That is why we brought in Mr Mueller


----------



## CMike

rightwinger said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Because as the transition government, Trump aids were meeting many foreign officials to establish a relationships since they have to officially work with them soon.
> 
> What is wrong with that?
> 
> 
> 
> That's a great explanation
> 
> Now why doesn't Trump just say that and provide minutes of the meeting, recordings and a list of who was there
> 
> That will settle everything
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it wouldn't. The left doesn't care about fairness.
> 
> Also the conversations are private.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All Trump needs to do is release documentation on those meetings and this whole thing will go away
> 
> Why doesn't he just show us what those meetings were about if they were so innocent?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not your business who was doing anything with the president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm afraid it is...The President is accountable to We the People
> 
> That is why we brought in Mr Mueller
Click to expand...


No it's not. I don't recall any other president, having to reveal the exact wording for all conversations with foreign leaders that are in private.

Mueller should be fired or changed to investigate the real crimes, the unmasking and spying by the Obama Administration of their political opponents. Those are actual crimes, which we have evidence for.


----------



## CMike

rightwinger said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I'm scared it will never end.
> 
> But heck, I would have thought you need some kind of proof to begin investigating. Or can you just say "Russia", and that's proof of "something".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of proof do you need
> 
> Can you explain why key Trump aides were meeting with the Russians while Russia was releasing information to help the Trump campaign?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. Because as the transition government, Trump aids were meeting many foreign officials to establish a relationships since they have to officially work with them soon.
> 
> What is wrong with that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's a great explanation
> 
> Now why doesn't Trump just say that and provide minutes of the meeting, recordings and a list of who was there
> 
> That will settle everything
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it wouldn't. The left doesn't care about fairness.
> 
> Also the conversations are private.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All Trump needs to do is release documentation on those meetings and this whole thing will go away
> 
> Why doesn't he just show us what those meetings were about if they were so innocent?
Click to expand...

No it  won't. All the "investigation" is just political fodder. Nothing will make it go away and the lefties know it's bullshit.

There is no evidence of Trump doing anything wrong. And an investigation isn't based on accusations, it's should be based on evidence which there is none.

Also, Hillary should be in prison by now.


----------



## rightwinger

CMike said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a great explanation
> 
> Now why doesn't Trump just say that and provide minutes of the meeting, recordings and a list of who was there
> 
> That will settle everything
> 
> 
> 
> No it wouldn't. The left doesn't care about fairness.
> 
> Also the conversations are private.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All Trump needs to do is release documentation on those meetings and this whole thing will go away
> 
> Why doesn't he just show us what those meetings were about if they were so innocent?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not your business who was doing anything with the president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm afraid it is...The President is accountable to We the People
> 
> That is why we brought in Mr Mueller
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it's not. I don't recall any other president, having to reveal the exact wording for all conversations with foreign leaders that are in private.
> 
> Mueller should be fired or changed to investigate the real crimes, the unmasking and spying by the Obama Administration of their political opponents. Those are actual crimes, which we have evidence for.
Click to expand...


I don't recall any other president having a foreign nation help him win the presidency and having secret meetings with that country while it is happening


----------



## CMike

Syriusly said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hillary gives new meaning to congenital, perennial liar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump lies to the American voters almost every day and in almost every tweet.
> 
> Trump gives new meaning to congenital, perennial liar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump lies only to the liberals .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then why does Trump lie to Conservatives all of the time?
> 
> Trump lies to the American voters almost every day and in almost every tweet.
> 
> Trump gives new meaning to congenital, perennial liar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why don't you give us some examples please?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure- glad to
> 
> President Trump’s Lies, the Definitive List
> 
> *Jan. 21 *“I wasn't a fan of Iraq. I didn't want to go into Iraq.” (He was for an invasion before he was against it.)*Jan. 21 *“A reporter for Time magazine — and I have been on their cover 14 or 15 times. I think we have the all-time record in the history of Time magazine.” (Trump was on the cover 11 times and Nixon appeared 55 times.)*Jan. 23 *“Between 3 million and 5 million illegal votes caused me to lose the popular vote.” (There's no evidence of illegal voting.)*Jan. 25 *“Now, the audience was the biggest ever. But this crowd was massive. Look how far back it goes. This crowd was massive.” (Official aerial photos show Obama's 2009 inauguration was much more heavily attended.)*Jan. 25 *ore viewers.)
Click to expand...


It's a lies, lies the democrats and their MSM propaganda minions. I'll take the first few.

My comments are in red.


President Trump’s Lies, the Definitive List

*Jan. 21 *“I wasn't a fan of Iraq. I didn't want to go into Iraq.” (He was for an invasion before he was against it.)Actually this seems to acknowledge  he was for it. As a private citizen his opinion can change and evolve. He argued against invading Iraq with Sean Hannity whom verified this. *Jan. 21 *“A reporter for Time magazine — and I have been on their cover 14 or 15 times. I think we have the all-time record in the history of Time magazine.” (Trump was on the cover 11 times and Nixon appeared 55 times.)Wow he was wrong by 3 as far as how many times he was on Time. How horrible. *Jan. 23 *“Between 3 million and 5 million illegal votes caused me to lose the popular vote.” (There's no evidence of illegal voting.) Here is evidence.
Records: Too many votes in 37% of Detroit’s precincts
Not surprisingly the dems are trying to thwart an investigation into voter fraud.

Hillary did flat out lie in sworn testimony before Congress. That within itself is a felony.


----------



## CMike

rightwinger said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> No it wouldn't. The left doesn't care about fairness.
> 
> Also the conversations are private.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All Trump needs to do is release documentation on those meetings and this whole thing will go away
> 
> Why doesn't he just show us what those meetings were about if they were so innocent?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not your business who was doing anything with the president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm afraid it is...The President is accountable to We the People
> 
> That is why we brought in Mr Mueller
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it's not. I don't recall any other president, having to reveal the exact wording for all conversations with foreign leaders that are in private.
> 
> Mueller should be fired or changed to investigate the real crimes, the unmasking and spying by the Obama Administration of their political opponents. Those are actual crimes, which we have evidence for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't recall any other president having a foreign nation help him win the presidency and having secret meetings with that country while it is happening
Click to expand...

Almost all transition governments meets foreign leaders.

Also Obama interfered with Israel's election. That didn't seem to bother the dems.


----------



## CMike

Assuming it was Russia which we don't know, since the intel agencies have become politicized, all they did is bring the truth out tothe American people,  which revealed corruption of the DNC, Hillary campaign, and media.

If they did it we should be grateful to them.


----------



## CMike

oreo said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump lies to the American voters almost every day and in almost every tweet.
> 
> Trump gives new meaning to congenital, perennial liar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump lies only to the liberals .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then why does Trump lie to Conservatives all of the time?
> 
> Trump lies to the American voters almost every day and in almost every tweet.
> 
> Trump gives new meaning to congenital, perennial liar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why don't you give us some examples please?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure- glad to
> 
> 
> 
> President Trump’s Lies, the Definitive List
> 
> *Jan. 21 *“I wasn't a fan of Iraq. I didn't want to go into Iraq.” (He was for an invasion before he was against it.)*Jan. 21 *“A reporter for Time magazine — and I have been on their cover 14 or 15 times. I think we have the all-time record in the history of Time magazine.” (Trump was on the cover 11 times and Nixon appeared 55 times.)*Jan. 23 *“Between 3 million and 5 million illegal votes caused me to lose the popular vote.” (There's no evidence of illegal voting.)*Jan. 25 *“Now, the audience was the biggest ever. But this crowd was massive. Look how far back it goes. This crowd was massive.” (Official aerial photos show Obama's 2009 inauguration was much more heavily attended.)*Jan. 25 *“Take a look at the Pew reports (which show voter fraud.)” (The report never mentioned voter fraud.)*Jan. 25 *“You had millions of people that now aren't insured anymore.” (The real number is less than 1 million, according to the Urban Institute.)*Jan. 25 *“So, look, when President Obama was there two weeks ago making a speech, very nice speech. Two people were shot and killed during his speech. You can't have that.” (There were no gun homicide victims in Chicago that day.)*Jan. 26 *“We've taken in tens of thousands of people. We know nothing about them. They can say they vet them. They didn't vet them. They have no papers. How can you vet somebody when you don't know anything about them and you have no papers? How do you vet them? You can't.” (Vetting lasts up to two years.)*Jan. 26 *“I cut off hundreds of millions of dollars off one particular plane, hundreds of millions of dollars in a short period of time. It wasn't like I spent, like, weeks, hours, less than hours, and many, many hundreds of millions of dollars. And the plane's going to be better.” (Most of the cuts were already planned.)*Jan. 28 *“The coverage about me in the @nytimes and the @washingtonpost has been so false and angry that the Times actually apologized to its dwindling subscribers and readers.” (It never apologized.)*Jan. 29 *“The Cuban-Americans, I got 84 percent of that vote.” (There is no support for this.)*Jan. 30 *“Only 109 people out of 325,000 were detained and held for questioning. Big problems at airports were caused by Delta computer outage.” (At least 746 people were detained and processed, and the Delta outage happened two days later.)*Feb. 3 *“Professional anarchists, thugs and paid protesters are proving the point of the millions of people who voted to MAKE AMERICA GREAT AGAIN!” (There is no evidence of paid protesters.)*Feb. 4 *“After being forced to apologize for its bad and inaccurate coverage of me after winning the election, the FAKE NEWS @nytimes is still lost!” (It never apologized.)*Feb. 5 *“We had 109 people out of hundreds of thousands of travelers and all we did was vet those people very, very carefully.” (About 60,000 people were affected.)*Feb. 6 *“I have already saved more than $700 million when I got involved in the negotiation on the F-35.” (Much of the price drop was projected before Trump took office.)*Feb. 6 *“It's gotten to a point where it is not even being reported. And in many cases, the very, very dishonest press doesn't want to report it.” (Terrorism has been reported on, often in detail.)*Feb. 6 *“The failing @nytimes was forced to apologize to its subscribers for the poor reporting it did on my election win. Now they are worse!” (It didn't apologize.)*Feb. 6 *“And the previous administration allowed it to happen because we shouldn't have been in Iraq, but we shouldn't have gotten out the way we got out. It created a vacuum, ISIS was formed.” (The group’s origins date to 2004.)*Feb. 7 *“And yet the murder rate in our country is the highest it’s been in 47 years, right? Did you know that? Forty-seven years.” (It was higher in the 1980s and '90s.)*Feb. 7 *“I saved more than $600 million. I got involved in negotiation on a fighter jet, the F-35.” (The Defense Department projected this price drop before Trump took office.)*Feb. 9 *“Chris Cuomo, in his interview with Sen. Blumenthal, never asked him about his long-term lie about his brave ‘service’ in Vietnam. FAKE NEWS!” (It was part of Cuomo's first question.)*Feb. 9 *Sen. Richard Blumenthal “now misrepresents what Judge Gorsuch told him?” (The Gorsuch comments were later corroborated.)*Feb. 10 *“I don’t know about it. I haven’t seen it. What report is that?” (Trump knew about Flynn's actions for weeks.)*Feb. 12 *“Just leaving Florida. Big crowds of enthusiastic supporters lining the road that the FAKE NEWS media refuses to mention. Very dishonest!” (The media did cover it.)*Feb. 16 *“We got 306 because people came out and voted like they've never seen before so that's the way it goes. I guess it was the biggest Electoral College win since Ronald Reagan.” (George H.W. Bush, Bill Clinton and Barack Obama all won bigger margins in the Electoral College.)*Feb. 16 *“That’s the other thing that was wrong with the travel ban. You had Delta with a massive problem with their computer system at the airports.” (Delta's problems happened two days later.)*Feb. 16 *“Walmart announced it will create 10,000 jobs in the United States just this year because of our various plans and initiatives.” (The jobs are a result of its investment plans announced in October 2016.)*Feb. 16 *“When WikiLeaks, which I had nothing to do with, comes out and happens to give, they’re not giving classified information.” (Not always. They have released classified information in the past.)*Feb. 16 *“We had a very smooth rollout of the travel ban. But we had a bad court. Got a bad decision.” (The rollout was chaotic.)*Feb. 16 *“They’re giving stuff — what was said at an office about Hillary cheating on the debates. Which, by the way, nobody mentions. Nobody mentions that Hillary received the questions to the debates.” (It was widely covered.)*Feb. 18 *“And there was no way to vet those people. There was no documentation. There was no nothing.” (Refugees receive multiple background checks, taking up to two years.)*Feb. 18 *“You look at what's happening in Germany, you look at what's happening last night in Sweden. Sweden, who would believe this?” (Trump implied there was a terror attack in Sweden, but there was no such attack.)*Feb. 24 *“By the way, you folks are in here — this place is packed, there are lines that go back six blocks.” (There was no evidence of long lines.)*Feb. 24 *“ICE came and endorsed me.” (Only its union did.)*Feb. 24 *“Obamacare covers very few people — and remember, deduct from the number all of the people that had great health care that they loved that was taken away from them — it was taken away from them.” (Obamacare increased coverage by a net of about 20 million.)*Feb. 27 *“Since Obamacare went into effect, nearly half of the insurers are stopped and have stopped from participating in the Obamacare exchanges.” (Many fewer pulled out.)*Feb. 27 *“On one plane, on a small order of one plane, I saved $725 million. And I would say I devoted about, if I added it up, all those calls, probably about an hour. So I think that might be my highest and best use.” (Much of the price cut was already projected.)*Feb. 28 *“And now, based on our very strong and frank discussions, they are beginning to do just that.” (NATO countries agreed to meet defense spending requirements in 2014.)*Feb. 28 *“The E.P.A.’s regulators were putting people out of jobs by the hundreds of thousands.” (There's no evidence that the Waters of the United States rule caused severe job losses.)*Feb. 28 *“We have begun to drain the swamp of government corruption by imposing a five-year ban on lobbying by executive branch officials.” (They can't lobby their former agency but can still become lobbyists.)*March 3 *“It is so pathetic that the Dems have still not approved my full Cabinet.” (Paperwork for the last two candidates was still not submitted to the Senate.)*March 4 *“Terrible! Just found out that Obama had my ‘wires tapped’ in Trump Tower just before the victory. Nothing found. This is McCarthyism!” (There's no evidence of a wiretap.)*March 4 *“How low has President Obama gone to tap my phones during the very sacred election process. This is Nixon/Watergate. Bad (or sick) guy!” (There's no evidence of a wiretap.)*March 7 *“122 vicious prisoners, released by the Obama Administration from Gitmo, have returned to the battlefield. Just another terrible decision!” (113 of them were released by President George W. Bush.)*March 13 *“I saved a lot of money on those jets, didn't I? Did I do a good job? More than $725 million on them.” (Much of the cost cuts were planned before Trump.)*March 13 *“First of all, it covers very few people.” (About 20 million people gained insurance under Obamacare.)*March 15 *“On the airplanes, I saved $725 million. Probably took me a half an hour if you added up all of the times.” (Much of the cost cuts were planned before Trump.)*March 17 *“I was in Tennessee — I was just telling the folks — and half of the state has no insurance company, and the other half is going to lose the insurance company.” (There's at least one insurer in every Tennessee county.)*March 20 *“With just one negotiation on one set of airplanes, I saved the taxpayers of our country over $700 million.” (Much of the cost cuts were planned before Trump.)*March 21 *“To save taxpayer dollars, I’ve already begun negotiating better contracts for the federal government — saving over $700 million on just one set of airplanes of which there are many sets.” (Much of the cost cuts were planned before Trump.)*March 22 *“I make the statement, everyone goes crazy. The next day they have a massive riot, and death, and problems.” (Riots in Sweden broke out two days later and there were no deaths.)*March 22 *“NATO, obsolete, because it doesn’t cover terrorism. They fixed that.” (It has fought terrorism since the 1980s.)*March 22 *“Well, now, if you take a look at the votes, when I say that, I mean mostly they register wrong — in other words, for the votes, they register incorrectly and/or illegally. And they then vote. You have tremendous numbers of people.” (There's no evidence of widespread voter fraud.)*March 29 *“Remember when the failing @nytimes apologized to its subscribers, right after the election, because their coverage was so wrong. Now worse!” (It didn't apologize.)*March 31 *“We have a lot of plants going up now in Michigan that were never going to be there if I — if I didn’t win this election, those plants would never even think about going back. They were gone.” (These investments were already planned.)*April 2 *“And I was totally opposed to the war in the Middle East which I think finally has been proven, people tried very hard to say I wasn’t but you’ve seen that it is now improving.” (He was for an invasion before he was against it.)*April 2 *“Now, my last tweet — you know, the one that you are talking about, perhaps — was the one about being, in quotes, wiretapped, meaning surveilled. Guess what, it is turning out to be true.” (There is still no evidence.)*April 5 *“You have many states coming up where they’re going to have no insurance company. O.K.? It’s already happened in Tennessee. It’s happening in Kentucky. Tennessee only has half coverage. Half the state is gone. They left.” (Every marketplace region in Tennessee had at least one insurer.)*April 6 *“If you look at the kind of cost-cutting we’ve been able to achieve with the military and at the same time ordering vast amounts of equipment — saved hundreds of millions of dollars on airplanes, and really billions, because if you take that out over a period of years it’s many billions of dollars — I think we’ve had a tremendous success.” (Much of the price cuts were already projected.)*April 11 *“I like Steve, but you have to remember he was not involved in my campaign until very late. I had already beaten all the senators and all the governors, and I didn’t know Steve.” (He knew Steve Bannon since 2011.)*April 12 *“You can't do it faster, because they're obstructing. They're obstructionists. So I have people — hundreds of people that we're trying to get through. I mean you have — you see the backlog. We can't get them through.” (At this point, he had not nominated anyone for hundreds of positions.)*April 12 *“The New York Times said the word wiretapped in the headline of the first edition. Then they took it out of there fast when they realized.” (There were separate headlines for print and web, but neither were altered.)*April 12 *“The secretary general and I had a productive discussion about what more NATO can do in the fight against terrorism. I complained about that a long time ago and they made a change, and now they do fight terrorism.” (NATO has been engaged in counterterrorism efforts since the 1980s.)*April 12 *“Mosul was supposed to last for a week and now they’ve been fighting it for many months and so many more people died.” (The campaign was expected to take months.)*April 16 *“Someone should look into who paid for the small organized rallies yesterday. The election is over!” (There's no evidence of paid protesters.)*April 18 *“The fake media goes, ‘Donald Trump changed his stance on China.’ I haven’t changed my stance.” (He did.)*April 21 *“On 90 planes I saved $725 million. It's actually a little bit more than that, but it's $725 million.” (Much of the price cuts were already projected.)*April 21 *“When WikiLeaks came out … never heard of WikiLeaks, never heard of it.” (He criticized it as early as 2010.)*April 27 *“I want to help our miners while the Democrats are blocking their healthcare.” (The bill to extend health benefits for certain coal miners was introduced by a Democrat and was co-sponsored by mostly Democrats.)*April 28 *“The trade deficit with Mexico is close to $70 billion, even with Canada it’s $17 billion trade deficit with Canada.” (The U.S. had an $8.1 billion trade surplus, not deficit, with Canada in 2016.)*April 28 *“She's running against someone who's going to raise your taxes to the sky, destroy your health care, and he's for open borders — lots of crime.” (Those are not Jon Ossoff's positions.)*April 28 *“The F-35 fighter jet program — it was way over budget. I’ve saved $725 million plus, just by getting involved in the negotiation.” (Much of the price cuts were planned before Trump.)*April 29 *“They're incompetent, dishonest people who after an election had to apologize because they covered it, us, me, but all of us, they covered it so badly that they felt they were forced to apologize because their predictions were so bad.” (The Times did not apologize.)*April 29 *“As you know, I've been a big critic of China, and I've been talking about currency manipulation for a long time. But I have to tell you that during the election, number one, they stopped.” (China stopped years ago.)*April 29 *“I've already saved more than $725 million on a simple order of F-35 planes. I got involved in the negotiation.” (Much of the price cuts were planned before Trump.)*April 29 *“We're also getting NATO countries to finally step up and contribute their fair share. They've begun to increase their contributions by billions of dollars, but we are not going to be satisfied until everyone pays what they owe.” (The deal was struck in 2014.)*April 29 *“When they talk about currency manipulation, and I did say I would call China, if they were, a currency manipulator, early in my tenure. And then I get there. Number one, they — as soon as I got elected, they stopped.” (China stopped in 2014.)*April 29 *“I was negotiating to reduce the price of the big fighter jet contract, the F-35, which was totally out of control. I will save billions and billions and billions of dollars.” (Most of the cuts were planned before Trump.)*April 29 *“I think our side's been proven very strongly. And everybody's talking about it.” (There's still no evidence Trump's phones were tapped.)*May 1 *“Well, we are protecting pre-existing conditions. And it'll be every good — bit as good on pre-existing conditions as Obamacare.” (The bill weakens protections for people with pre-existing conditions.)*May 1 *“The F-35 fighter jet — I saved — I got involved in the negotiation. It's 2,500 jets. I negotiated for 90 planes, lot 10. I got $725 million off the price.” (Much of the price cuts were planned before Trump.)*May 1 *“First of all, since I started running, they haven't increased their — you know, they have not manipulated their currency. I think that was out of respect to me and the campaign.” (China stopped years ago.)*May 2 *“I love buying those planes at a reduced price. I have been really — I have cut billions — I have to tell you this, and they can check, right, Martha? I have cut billions and billions of dollars off plane contracts sitting here.” (Much of the cost cuts were planned before Trump.)*May 4 *“Number two, they’re actually not a currency [manipulator]. You know, since I’ve been talking about currency manipulation with respect to them and other countries, they stopped.” (China stopped years ago.)*May 4 *“We’re the highest-taxed nation in the world.” (We're not.)*May 4 *“Nobody cares about my tax return except for the reporters.” (Polls show most Americans do care.)*May 8 *“You know we’ve gotten billions of dollars more in NATO than we’re getting. All because of me.” (The deal was struck in 2014.)*May 8 *“But when I did his show, which by the way was very highly rated. It was high — highest rating. The highest rating he’s ever had.” (Colbert's “Late Show” debut had nearly two million more viewers.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You nailed it--there were actually so many lies that Trump told, that politifact couldn't even keep up with them, so they just awarded him the liar of the year.
> PolitiFact awards Donald Trump its 'Lie of the Year'
Click to expand...


These are media lies.


----------



## rightwinger

CMike said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> All Trump needs to do is release documentation on those meetings and this whole thing will go away
> 
> Why doesn't he just show us what those meetings were about if they were so innocent?
> 
> 
> 
> It's not your business who was doing anything with the president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm afraid it is...The President is accountable to We the People
> 
> That is why we brought in Mr Mueller
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it's not. I don't recall any other president, having to reveal the exact wording for all conversations with foreign leaders that are in private.
> 
> Mueller should be fired or changed to investigate the real crimes, the unmasking and spying by the Obama Administration of their political opponents. Those are actual crimes, which we have evidence for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't recall any other president having a foreign nation help him win the presidency and having secret meetings with that country while it is happening
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Almost all transition governments meets foreign leaders.
> 
> Also Obama interfered with Israel's election. That didn't seem to bother the dems.
Click to expand...


And if they meet with foreign leaders, those meetings are reported and documented. Why did Trump hide them?

Look, Trump is one of the smartest men ever to hold the Presidency. He would know that holding meetings with a government that was openly reported as trying to influence an election in your favor could raise suspicions
A man as smart as Trump would insist that such meetings be recorded....just in case they were called into question


----------



## Syriusly

CMike said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump lies only to the liberals .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then why does Trump lie to Conservatives all of the time?
> 
> Trump lies to the American voters almost every day and in almost every tweet.
> 
> Trump gives new meaning to congenital, perennial liar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why don't you give us some examples please?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure- glad to
> 
> 
> 
> President Trump’s Lies, the Definitive List
> 
> *Jan. 21 *“I wasn't a fan of Iraq. I didn't want to go into Iraq.” (He was for an invasion before he was against it.)*Jan. 21 *“A reporter for Time magazine — and I have been on their cover 14 or 15 times. I think we have the all-time record in the history of Time magazine.” (Trump was on the cover 11 times and Nixon appeared 55 times.)*Jan. 23 *“Between 3 million and 5 million illegal votes caused me to lose the popular vote.” (There's no evidence of illegal voting.)*Jan. 25 *“Now, the audience was the biggest ever. But this crowd was massive. Look how far back it goes. This crowd was massive.” (Official aerial photos show Obama's 2009 inauguration was much more heavily attended.)*Jan. 25 *“Take a look at the Pew reports (which show voter fraud.)” (The report never mentioned voter fraud.)*Jan. 25 *“You had millions of people that now aren't insured anymore.” (The real number is less than 1 million, according to the Urban Institute.)*Jan. 25 *“So, look, when President Obama was there two weeks ago making a speech, very nice speech. Two people were shot and killed during his speech. You can't have that.” (There were no gun homicide victims in Chicago that day.)*Jan. 26 *“We've taken in tens of thousands of people. We know nothing about them. They can say they vet them. They didn't vet them. They have no papers. How can you vet somebody when you don't know anything about them and you have no papers? How do you vet them? You can't.” (Vetting lasts up to two years.)*Jan. 26 *“I cut off hundreds of millions of dollars off one particular plane, hundreds of millions of dollars in a short period of time. It wasn't like I spent, like, weeks, hours, less than hours, and many, many hundreds of millions of dollars. And the plane's going to be better.” (Most of the cuts were already planned.)*Jan. 28 *“The coverage about me in the @nytimes and the @washingtonpost has been so false and angry that the Times actually apologized to its dwindling subscribers and readers.” (It never apologized.)*Jan. 29 *“The Cuban-Americans, I got 84 percent of that vote.” (There is no support for this.)*Jan. 30 *“Only 109 people out of 325,000 were detained and held for questioning. Big problems at airports were caused by Delta computer outage.” (At least 746 people were detained and processed, and the Delta outage happened two days later.)*Feb. 3 *“Professional anarchists, thugs and paid protesters are proving the point of the millions of people who voted to MAKE AMERICA GREAT AGAIN!” (There is no evidence of paid protesters.)*Feb. 4 *“After being forced to apologize for its bad and inaccurate coverage of me after winning the election, the FAKE NEWS @nytimes is still lost!” (It never apologized.)*Feb. 5 *“We had 109 people out of hundreds of thousands of travelers and all we did was vet those people very, very carefully.” (About 60,000 people were affected.)*Feb. 6 *“I have already saved more than $700 million when I got involved in the negotiation on the F-35.” (Much of the price drop was projected before Trump took office.)*Feb. 6 *“It's gotten to a point where it is not even being reported. And in many cases, the very, very dishonest press doesn't want to report it.” (Terrorism has been reported on, often in detail.)*Feb. 6 *“The failing @nytimes was forced to apologize to its subscribers for the poor reporting it did on my election win. Now they are worse!” (It didn't apologize.)*Feb. 6 *“And the previous administration allowed it to happen because we shouldn't have been in Iraq, but we shouldn't have gotten out the way we got out. It created a vacuum, ISIS was formed.” (The group’s origins date to 2004.)*Feb. 7 *“And yet the murder rate in our country is the highest it’s been in 47 years, right? Did you know that? Forty-seven years.” (It was higher in the 1980s and '90s.)*Feb. 7 *“I saved more than $600 million. I got involved in negotiation on a fighter jet, the F-35.” (The Defense Department projected this price drop before Trump took office.)*Feb. 9 *“Chris Cuomo, in his interview with Sen. Blumenthal, never asked him about his long-term lie about his brave ‘service’ in Vietnam. FAKE NEWS!” (It was part of Cuomo's first question.)*Feb. 9 *Sen. Richard Blumenthal “now misrepresents what Judge Gorsuch told him?” (The Gorsuch comments were later corroborated.)*Feb. 10 *“I don’t know about it. I haven’t seen it. What report is that?” (Trump knew about Flynn's actions for weeks.)*Feb. 12 *“Just leaving Florida. Big crowds of enthusiastic supporters lining the road that the FAKE NEWS media refuses to mention. Very dishonest!” (The media did cover it.)*Feb. 16 *“We got 306 because people came out and voted like they've never seen before so that's the way it goes. I guess it was the biggest Electoral College win since Ronald Reagan.” (George H.W. Bush, Bill Clinton and Barack Obama all won bigger margins in the Electoral College.)*Feb. 16 *“That’s the other thing that was wrong with the travel ban. You had Delta with a massive problem with their computer system at the airports.” (Delta's problems happened two days later.)*Feb. 16 *“Walmart announced it will create 10,000 jobs in the United States just this year because of our various plans and initiatives.” (The jobs are a result of its investment plans announced in October 2016.)*Feb. 16 *“When WikiLeaks, which I had nothing to do with, comes out and happens to give, they’re not giving classified information.” (Not always. They have released classified information in the past.)*Feb. 16 *“We had a very smooth rollout of the travel ban. But we had a bad court. Got a bad decision.” (The rollout was chaotic.)*Feb. 16 *“They’re giving stuff — what was said at an office about Hillary cheating on the debates. Which, by the way, nobody mentions. Nobody mentions that Hillary received the questions to the debates.” (It was widely covered.)*Feb. 18 *“And there was no way to vet those people. There was no documentation. There was no nothing.” (Refugees receive multiple background checks, taking up to two years.)*Feb. 18 *“You look at what's happening in Germany, you look at what's happening last night in Sweden. Sweden, who would believe this?” (Trump implied there was a terror attack in Sweden, but there was no such attack.)*Feb. 24 *“By the way, you folks are in here — this place is packed, there are lines that go back six blocks.” (There was no evidence of long lines.)*Feb. 24 *“ICE came and endorsed me.” (Only its union did.)*Feb. 24 *“Obamacare covers very few people — and remember, deduct from the number all of the people that had great health care that they loved that was taken away from them — it was taken away from them.” (Obamacare increased coverage by a net of about 20 million.)*Feb. 27 *“Since Obamacare went into effect, nearly half of the insurers are stopped and have stopped from participating in the Obamacare exchanges.” (Many fewer pulled out.)*Feb. 27 *“On one plane, on a small order of one plane, I saved $725 million. And I would say I devoted about, if I added it up, all those calls, probably about an hour. So I think that might be my highest and best use.” (Much of the price cut was already projected.)*Feb. 28 *“And now, based on our very strong and frank discussions, they are beginning to do just that.” (NATO countries agreed to meet defense spending requirements in 2014.)*Feb. 28 *“The E.P.A.’s regulators were putting people out of jobs by the hundreds of thousands.” (There's no evidence that the Waters of the United States rule caused severe job losses.)*Feb. 28 *“We have begun to drain the swamp of government corruption by imposing a five-year ban on lobbying by executive branch officials.” (They can't lobby their former agency but can still become lobbyists.)*March 3 *“It is so pathetic that the Dems have still not approved my full Cabinet.” (Paperwork for the last two candidates was still not submitted to the Senate.)*March 4 *“Terrible! Just found out that Obama had my ‘wires tapped’ in Trump Tower just before the victory. Nothing found. This is McCarthyism!” (There's no evidence of a wiretap.)*March 4 *“How low has President Obama gone to tap my phones during the very sacred election process. This is Nixon/Watergate. Bad (or sick) guy!” (There's no evidence of a wiretap.)*March 7 *“122 vicious prisoners, released by the Obama Administration from Gitmo, have returned to the battlefield. Just another terrible decision!” (113 of them were released by President George W. Bush.)*March 13 *“I saved a lot of money on those jets, didn't I? Did I do a good job? More than $725 million on them.” (Much of the cost cuts were planned before Trump.)*March 13 *“First of all, it covers very few people.” (About 20 million people gained insurance under Obamacare.)*March 15 *“On the airplanes, I saved $725 million. Probably took me a half an hour if you added up all of the times.” (Much of the cost cuts were planned before Trump.)*March 17 *“I was in Tennessee — I was just telling the folks — and half of the state has no insurance company, and the other half is going to lose the insurance company.” (There's at least one insurer in every Tennessee county.)*March 20 *“With just one negotiation on one set of airplanes, I saved the taxpayers of our country over $700 million.” (Much of the cost cuts were planned before Trump.)*March 21 *“To save taxpayer dollars, I’ve already begun negotiating better contracts for the federal government — saving over $700 million on just one set of airplanes of which there are many sets.” (Much of the cost cuts were planned before Trump.)*March 22 *“I make the statement, everyone goes crazy. The next day they have a massive riot, and death, and problems.” (Riots in Sweden broke out two days later and there were no deaths.)*March 22 *“NATO, obsolete, because it doesn’t cover terrorism. They fixed that.” (It has fought terrorism since the 1980s.)*March 22 *“Well, now, if you take a look at the votes, when I say that, I mean mostly they register wrong — in other words, for the votes, they register incorrectly and/or illegally. And they then vote. You have tremendous numbers of people.” (There's no evidence of widespread voter fraud.)*March 29 *“Remember when the failing @nytimes apologized to its subscribers, right after the election, because their coverage was so wrong. Now worse!” (It didn't apologize.)*March 31 *“We have a lot of plants going up now in Michigan that were never going to be there if I — if I didn’t win this election, those plants would never even think about going back. They were gone.” (These investments were already planned.)*April 2 *“And I was totally opposed to the war in the Middle East which I think finally has been proven, people tried very hard to say I wasn’t but you’ve seen that it is now improving.” (He was for an invasion before he was against it.)*April 2 *“Now, my last tweet — you know, the one that you are talking about, perhaps — was the one about being, in quotes, wiretapped, meaning surveilled. Guess what, it is turning out to be true.” (There is still no evidence.)*April 5 *“You have many states coming up where they’re going to have no insurance company. O.K.? It’s already happened in Tennessee. It’s happening in Kentucky. Tennessee only has half coverage. Half the state is gone. They left.” (Every marketplace region in Tennessee had at least one insurer.)*April 6 *“If you look at the kind of cost-cutting we’ve been able to achieve with the military and at the same time ordering vast amounts of equipment — saved hundreds of millions of dollars on airplanes, and really billions, because if you take that out over a period of years it’s many billions of dollars — I think we’ve had a tremendous success.” (Much of the price cuts were already projected.)*April 11 *“I like Steve, but you have to remember he was not involved in my campaign until very late. I had already beaten all the senators and all the governors, and I didn’t know Steve.” (He knew Steve Bannon since 2011.)*April 12 *“You can't do it faster, because they're obstructing. They're obstructionists. So I have people — hundreds of people that we're trying to get through. I mean you have — you see the backlog. We can't get them through.” (At this point, he had not nominated anyone for hundreds of positions.)*April 12 *“The New York Times said the word wiretapped in the headline of the first edition. Then they took it out of there fast when they realized.” (There were separate headlines for print and web, but neither were altered.)*April 12 *“The secretary general and I had a productive discussion about what more NATO can do in the fight against terrorism. I complained about that a long time ago and they made a change, and now they do fight terrorism.” (NATO has been engaged in counterterrorism efforts since the 1980s.)*April 12 *“Mosul was supposed to last for a week and now they’ve been fighting it for many months and so many more people died.” (The campaign was expected to take months.)*April 16 *“Someone should look into who paid for the small organized rallies yesterday. The election is over!” (There's no evidence of paid protesters.)*April 18 *“The fake media goes, ‘Donald Trump changed his stance on China.’ I haven’t changed my stance.” (He did.)*April 21 *“On 90 planes I saved $725 million. It's actually a little bit more than that, but it's $725 million.” (Much of the price cuts were already projected.)*April 21 *“When WikiLeaks came out … never heard of WikiLeaks, never heard of it.” (He criticized it as early as 2010.)*April 27 *“I want to help our miners while the Democrats are blocking their healthcare.” (The bill to extend health benefits for certain coal miners was introduced by a Democrat and was co-sponsored by mostly Democrats.)*April 28 *“The trade deficit with Mexico is close to $70 billion, even with Canada it’s $17 billion trade deficit with Canada.” (The U.S. had an $8.1 billion trade surplus, not deficit, with Canada in 2016.)*April 28 *“She's running against someone who's going to raise your taxes to the sky, destroy your health care, and he's for open borders — lots of crime.” (Those are not Jon Ossoff's positions.)*April 28 *“The F-35 fighter jet program — it was way over budget. I’ve saved $725 million plus, just by getting involved in the negotiation.” (Much of the price cuts were planned before Trump.)*April 29 *“They're incompetent, dishonest people who after an election had to apologize because they covered it, us, me, but all of us, they covered it so badly that they felt they were forced to apologize because their predictions were so bad.” (The Times did not apologize.)*April 29 *“As you know, I've been a big critic of China, and I've been talking about currency manipulation for a long time. But I have to tell you that during the election, number one, they stopped.” (China stopped years ago.)*April 29 *“I've already saved more than $725 million on a simple order of F-35 planes. I got involved in the negotiation.” (Much of the price cuts were planned before Trump.)*April 29 *“We're also getting NATO countries to finally step up and contribute their fair share. They've begun to increase their contributions by billions of dollars, but we are not going to be satisfied until everyone pays what they owe.” (The deal was struck in 2014.)*April 29 *“When they talk about currency manipulation, and I did say I would call China, if they were, a currency manipulator, early in my tenure. And then I get there. Number one, they — as soon as I got elected, they stopped.” (China stopped in 2014.)*April 29 *“I was negotiating to reduce the price of the big fighter jet contract, the F-35, which was totally out of control. I will save billions and billions and billions of dollars.” (Most of the cuts were planned before Trump.)*April 29 *“I think our side's been proven very strongly. And everybody's talking about it.” (There's still no evidence Trump's phones were tapped.)*May 1 *“Well, we are protecting pre-existing conditions. And it'll be every good — bit as good on pre-existing conditions as Obamacare.” (The bill weakens protections for people with pre-existing conditions.)*May 1 *“The F-35 fighter jet — I saved — I got involved in the negotiation. It's 2,500 jets. I negotiated for 90 planes, lot 10. I got $725 million off the price.” (Much of the price cuts were planned before Trump.)*May 1 *“First of all, since I started running, they haven't increased their — you know, they have not manipulated their currency. I think that was out of respect to me and the campaign.” (China stopped years ago.)*May 2 *“I love buying those planes at a reduced price. I have been really — I have cut billions — I have to tell you this, and they can check, right, Martha? I have cut billions and billions of dollars off plane contracts sitting here.” (Much of the cost cuts were planned before Trump.)*May 4 *“Number two, they’re actually not a currency [manipulator]. You know, since I’ve been talking about currency manipulation with respect to them and other countries, they stopped.” (China stopped years ago.)*May 4 *“We’re the highest-taxed nation in the world.” (We're not.)*May 4 *“Nobody cares about my tax return except for the reporters.” (Polls show most Americans do care.)*May 8 *“You know we’ve gotten billions of dollars more in NATO than we’re getting. All because of me.” (The deal was struck in 2014.)*May 8 *“But when I did his show, which by the way was very highly rated. It was high — highest rating. The highest rating he’s ever had.” (Colbert's “Late Show” debut had nearly two million more viewers.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You nailed it--there were actually so many lies that Trump told, that politifact couldn't even keep up with them, so they just awarded him the liar of the year.
> PolitiFact awards Donald Trump its 'Lie of the Year'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> These are media lies.
Click to expand...


So Trump didn't say these things?

You really believe Trump didn't say any of these things?

You are a Trump voter. 




President Trump’s Lies, the Definitive List

*Jan. 21 *“I wasn't a fan of Iraq. I didn't want to go into Iraq.” (He was for an invasion before he was against it.)*Jan. 21 *“A reporter for Time magazine — and I have been on their cover 14 or 15 times. I think we have the all-time record in the history of Time magazine.” (Trump was on the cover 11 times and Nixon appeared 55 times.)*Jan. 23 *“Between 3 million and 5 million illegal votes caused me to lose the popular vote.” (There's no evidence of illegal voting.)*Jan. 25 *“Now, the audience was the biggest ever. But this crowd was massive. Look how far back it goes. This crowd was massive.” (Official aerial photos show Obama's 2009 inauguration was much more heavily attended.)*Jan. 25 *“Take a look at the Pew reports (which show voter fraud.)” (The report never mentioned voter fraud.)*Jan. 25 *“You had millions of people that now aren't insured anymore.” (The real number is less than 1 million, according to the Urban Institute.)*Jan. 25 *“So, look, when President Obama was there two weeks ago making a speech, very nice speech. Two people were shot and killed during his speech. You can't have that.” (There were no gun homicide victims in Chicago that day.)*Jan. 26 *“We've taken in tens of thousands of people. We know nothing about them. They can say they vet them. They didn't vet them. They have no papers. How can you vet somebody when you don't know anything about them and you have no papers? How do you vet them? You can't.” (Vetting lasts up to two years.)*Jan. 26 *“I cut off hundreds of millions of dollars off one particular plane, hundreds of millions of dollars in a short period of time. It wasn't like I spent, like, weeks, hours, less than hours, and many, many hundreds of millions of dollars. And the plane's going to be better.” (Most of the cuts were already planned.)*Jan. 28 *“The coverage about me in the @nytimes and the @washingtonpost has been so false and angry that the Times actually apologized to its dwindling subscribers and readers.” (It never apologized.)*Jan. 29 *“The Cuban-Americans, I got 84 percent of that vote.” (There is no support for this.)*Jan. 30 *“Only 109 people out of 325,000 were detained and held for questioning. Big problems at airports were caused by Delta computer outage.” (At least 746 people were detained and processed, and the Delta outage happened two days later.)*Feb. 3 *“Professional anarchists, thugs and paid protesters are proving the point of the millions of people who voted to MAKE AMERICA GREAT AGAIN!” (There is no evidence of paid protesters.)*Feb. 4 *“After being forced to apologize for its bad and inaccurate coverage of me after winning the election, the FAKE NEWS @nytimes is still lost!” (It never apologized.)*Feb. 5 *“We had 109 people out of hundreds of thousands of travelers and all we did was vet those people very, very carefully.” (About 60,000 people were affected.)*Feb. 6 *“I have already saved more than $700 million when I got involved in the negotiation on the F-35.” (Much of the price drop was projected before Trump took office.)*Feb. 6 *“It's gotten to a point where it is not even being reported. And in many cases, the very, very dishonest press doesn't want to report it.” (Terrorism has been reported on, often in detail.)*Feb. 6 *“The failing @nytimes was forced to apologize to its subscribers for the poor reporting it did on my election win. Now they are worse!” (It didn't apologize.)*Feb. 6 *“And the previous administration allowed it to happen because we shouldn't have been in Iraq, but we shouldn't have gotten out the way we got out. It created a vacuum, ISIS was formed.” (The group’s origins date to 2004.)*Feb. 7 *“And yet the murder rate in our country is the highest it’s been in 47 years, right? Did you know that? Forty-seven years.” (It was higher in the 1980s and '90s.)*Feb. 7 *“I saved more than $600 million. I got involved in negotiation on a fighter jet, the F-35.” (The Defense Department projected this price drop before Trump took office.)*Feb. 9 *“Chris Cuomo, in his interview with Sen. Blumenthal, never asked him about his long-term lie about his brave ‘service’ in Vietnam. FAKE NEWS!” (It was part of Cuomo's first question.)*Feb. 9 *Sen. Richard Blumenthal “now misrepresents what Judge Gorsuch told him?” (The Gorsuch comments were later corroborated.)*Feb. 10 *“I don’t know about it. I haven’t seen it. What report is that?” (Trump knew about Flynn's actions for weeks.)*Feb. 12 *“Just leaving Florida. Big crowds of enthusiastic supporters lining the road that the FAKE NEWS media refuses to mention. Very dishonest!” (The media did cover it.)*Feb. 16 *“We got 306 because people came out and voted like they've never seen before so that's the way it goes. I guess it was the biggest Electoral College win since Ronald Reagan.” (George H.W. Bush, Bill Clinton and Barack Obama all won bigger margins in the Electoral College.)*Feb. 16 *“That’s the other thing that was wrong with the travel ban. You had Delta with a massive problem with their computer system at the airports.” (Delta's problems happened two days later.)*Feb. 16 *“Walmart announced it will create 10,000 jobs in the United States just this year because of our various plans and initiatives.” (The jobs are a result of its investment plans announced in October 2016.)*Feb. 16 *“When WikiLeaks, which I had nothing to do with, comes out and happens to give, they’re not giving classified information.” (Not always. They have released classified information in the past.)*Feb. 16 *“We had a very smooth rollout of the travel ban. But we had a bad court. Got a bad decision.” (The rollout was chaotic.)*Feb. 16 *“They’re giving stuff — what was said at an office about Hillary cheating on the debates. Which, by the way, nobody mentions. Nobody mentions that Hillary received the questions to the debates.” (It was widely covered.)*Feb. 18 *“And there was no way to vet those people. There was no documentation. There was no nothing.” (Refugees receive multiple background checks, taking up to two years.)*Feb. 18 *“You look at what's happening in Germany, you look at what's happening last night in Sweden. Sweden, who would believe this?” (Trump implied there was a terror attack in Sweden, but there was no such attack.)*Feb. 24 *“By the way, you folks are in here — this place is packed, there are lines that go back six blocks.” (There was no evidence of long lines.)*Feb. 24 *“ICE came and endorsed me.” (Only its union did.)*Feb. 24 *“Obamacare covers very few people — and remember, deduct from the number all of the people that had great health care that they loved that was taken away from them — it was taken away from them.” (Obamacare increased coverage by a net of about 20 million.)*Feb. 27 *“Since Obamacare went into effect, nearly half of the insurers are stopped and have stopped from participating in the Obamacare exchanges.” (Many fewer pulled out.)*Feb. 27 *“On one plane, on a small order of one plane, I saved $725 million. And I would say I devoted about, if I added it up, all those calls, probably about an hour. So I think that might be my highest and best use.” (Much of the price cut was already projected.)*Feb. 28 *“And now, based on our very strong and frank discussions, they are beginning to do just that.” (NATO countries agreed to meet defense spending requirements in 2014.)*Feb. 28 *“The E.P.A.’s regulators were putting people out of jobs by the hundreds of thousands.” (There's no evidence that the Waters of the United States rule caused severe job losses.)*Feb. 28 *“We have begun to drain the swamp of government corruption by imposing a five-year ban on lobbying by executive branch officials.” (They can't lobby their former agency but can still become lobbyists.)*March 3 *“It is so pathetic that the Dems have still not approved my full Cabinet.” (Paperwork for the last two candidates was still not submitted to the Senate.)*March 4 *“Terrible! Just found out that Obama had my ‘wires tapped’ in Trump Tower just before the victory. Nothing found. This is McCarthyism!” (There's no evidence of a wiretap.)*March 4 *“How low has President Obama gone to tap my phones during the very sacred election process. This is Nixon/Watergate. Bad (or sick) guy!” (There's no evidence of a wiretap.)*March 7 *“122 vicious prisoners, released by the Obama Administration from Gitmo, have returned to the battlefield. Just another terrible decision!” (113 of them were released by President George W. Bush.)*March 13 *“I saved a lot of money on those jets, didn't I? Did I do a good job? More than $725 million on them.” (Much of the cost cuts were planned before Trump.)*March 13 *“First of all, it covers very few people.” (About 20 million people gained insurance under Obamacare.)*March 15 *“On the airplanes, I saved $725 million. Probably took me a half an hour if you added up all of the times.” (Much of the cost cuts were planned before Trump.)*March 17 *“I was in Tennessee — I was just telling the folks — and half of the state has no insurance company, and the other half is going to lose the insurance company.” (There's at least one insurer in every Tennessee county.)*March 20 *“With just one negotiation on one set of airplanes, I saved the taxpayers of our country over $700 million.” (Much of the cost cuts were planned before Trump.)*March 21 *“To save taxpayer dollars, I’ve already begun negotiating better contracts for the federal government — saving over $700 million on just one set of airplanes of which there are many sets.” (Much of the cost cuts were planned before Trump.)*March 22 *“I make the statement, everyone goes crazy. The next day they have a massive riot, and death, and problems.” (Riots in Sweden broke out two days later and there were no deaths.)*March 22 *“NATO, obsolete, because it doesn’t cover terrorism. They fixed that.” (It has fought terrorism since the 1980s.)*March 22 *“Well, now, if you take a look at the votes, when I say that, I mean mostly they register wrong — in other words, for the votes, they register incorrectly and/or illegally. And they then vote. You have tremendous numbers of people.” (There's no evidence of widespread voter fraud.)*March 29 *“Remember when the failing @nytimes apologized to its subscribers, right after the election, because their coverage was so wrong. Now worse!” (It didn't apologize.)*March 31 *“We have a lot of plants going up now in Michigan that were never going to be there if I — if I didn’t win this election, those plants would never even think about going back. They were gone.” (These investments were already planned.)*April 2 *“And I was totally opposed to the war in the Middle East which I think finally has been proven, people tried very hard to say I wasn’t but you’ve seen that it is now improving.” (He was for an invasion before he was against it.)*April 2 *“Now, my last tweet — you know, the one that you are talking about, perhaps — was the one about being, in quotes, wiretapped, meaning surveilled. Guess what, it is turning out to be true.” (There is still no evidence.)*April 5 *“You have many states coming up where they’re going to have no insurance company. O.K.? It’s already happened in Tennessee. It’s happening in Kentucky. Tennessee only has half coverage. Half the state is gone. They left.” (Every marketplace region in Tennessee had at least one insurer.)*April 6 *“If you look at the kind of cost-cutting we’ve been able to achieve with the military and at the same time ordering vast amounts of equipment — saved hundreds of millions of dollars on airplanes, and really billions, because if you take that out over a period of years it’s many billions of dollars — I think we’ve had a tremendous success.” (Much of the price cuts were already projected.)*April 11 *“I like Steve, but you have to remember he was not involved in my campaign until very late. I had already beaten all the senators and all the governors, and I didn’t know Steve.” (He knew Steve Bannon since 2011.)*April 12 *“You can't do it faster, because they're obstructing. They're obstructionists. So I have people — hundreds of people that we're trying to get through. I mean you have — you see the backlog. We can't get them through.” (At this point, he had not nominated anyone for hundreds of positions.)*April 12 *“The New York Times said the word wiretapped in the headline of the first edition. Then they took it out of there fast when they realized.” (There were separate headlines for print and web, but neither were altered.)*April 12 *“The secretary general and I had a productive discussion about what more NATO can do in the fight against terrorism. I complained about that a long time ago and they made a change, and now they do fight terrorism.” (NATO has been engaged in counterterrorism efforts since the 1980s.)*April 12 *“Mosul was supposed to last for a week and now they’ve been fighting it for many months and so many more people died.” (The campaign was expected to take months.)*April 16 *“Someone should look into who paid for the small organized rallies yesterday. The election is over!” (There's no evidence of paid protesters.)*April 18 *“The fake media goes, ‘Donald Trump changed his stance on China.’ I haven’t changed my stance.” (He did.)*April 21 *“On 90 planes I saved $725 million. It's actually a little bit more than that, but it's $725 million.” (Much of the price cuts were already projected.)*April 21 *“When WikiLeaks came out … never heard of WikiLeaks, never heard of it.” (He criticized it as early as 2010.)*April 27 *“I want to help our miners while the Democrats are blocking their healthcare.” (The bill to extend health benefits for certain coal miners was introduced by a Democrat and was co-sponsored by mostly Democrats.)*April 28 *“The trade deficit with Mexico is close to $70 billion, even with Canada it’s $17 billion trade deficit with Canada.” (The U.S. had an $8.1 billion trade surplus, not deficit, with Canada in 2016.)*April 28 *“She's running against someone who's going to raise your taxes to the sky, destroy your health care, and he's for open borders — lots of crime.” (Those are not Jon Ossoff's positions.)*April 28 *“The F-35 fighter jet program — it was way over budget. I’ve saved $725 million plus, just by getting involved in the negotiation.” (Much of the price cuts were planned before Trump.)*April 29 *“They're incompetent, dishonest people who after an election had to apologize because they covered it, us, me, but all of us, they covered it so badly that they felt they were forced to apologize because their predictions were so bad.” (The Times did not apologize.)*April 29 *“As you know, I've been a big critic of China, and I've been talking about currency manipulation for a long time. But I have to tell you that during the election, number one, they stopped.” (China stopped years ago.)*April 29 *“I've already saved more than $725 million on a simple order of F-35 planes. I got involved in the negotiation.” (Much of the price cuts were planned before Trump.)*April 29 *“We're also getting NATO countries to finally step up and contribute their fair share. They've begun to increase their contributions by billions of dollars, but we are not going to be satisfied until everyone pays what they owe.” (The deal was struck in 2014.)*April 29 *“When they talk about currency manipulation, and I did say I would call China, if they were, a currency manipulator, early in my tenure. And then I get there. Number one, they — as soon as I got elected, they stopped.” (China stopped in 2014.)*April 29 *“I was negotiating to reduce the price of the big fighter jet contract, the F-35, which was totally out of control. I will save billions and billions and billions of dollars.” (Most of the cuts were planned before Trump.)*April 29 *“I think our side's been proven very strongly. And everybody's talking about it.” (There's still no evidence Trump's phones were tapped.)*May 1 *“Well, we are protecting pre-existing conditions. And it'll be every good — bit as good on pre-existing conditions as Obamacare.” (The bill weakens protections for people with pre-existing conditions.)*May 1 *“The F-35 fighter jet — I saved — I got involved in the negotiation. It's 2,500 jets. I negotiated for 90 planes, lot 10. I got $725 million off the price.” (Much of the price cuts were planned before Trump.)*May 1 *“First of all, since I started running, they haven't increased their — you know, they have not manipulated their currency. I think that was out of respect to me and the campaign.” (China stopped years ago.)*May 2 *“I love buying those planes at a reduced price. I have been really — I have cut billions — I have to tell you this, and they can check, right, Martha? I have cut billions and billions of dollars off plane contracts sitting here.” (Much of the cost cuts were planned before Trump.)*May 4 *“Number two, they’re actually not a currency [manipulator]. You know, since I’ve been talking about currency manipulation with respect to them and other countries, they stopped.” (China stopped years ago.)*May 4 *“We’re the highest-taxed nation in the world.” (We're not.)*May 4 *“Nobody cares about my tax return except for the reporters.” (Polls show most Americans do care.)*May 8 *“You know we’ve gotten billions of dollars more in NATO than we’re getting. All because of me.” (The deal was struck in 2014.)*May 8 *“But when I did his show, which by the way was very highly rated. It was high — highest rating. The highest rating he’s ever had.” (Colbert's “Late Show” debut had nearly two million more viewers.)


----------



## Syriusly

CMike said:


> Assuming it was Russia which we don't know, since the intel agencies have become politicized, all they did is bring the truth out tothe American people,  which revealed corruption of the DNC, Hillary campaign, and media.
> 
> If they did it we should be grateful to them.



So you are grateful to Russia for 
a) breaking American law and 
b) for hacking in order to try to corrupt an American election.

You are indeed a Trump voter.

A traitor too- but a Trump voter.


----------



## Syriusly

CMike said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> All Trump needs to do is release documentation on those meetings and this whole thing will go away
> 
> Why doesn't he just show us what those meetings were about if they were so innocent?
> 
> 
> 
> It's not your business who was doing anything with the president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm afraid it is...The President is accountable to We the People
> 
> That is why we brought in Mr Mueller
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it's not. I don't recall any other president, having to reveal the exact wording for all conversations with foreign leaders that are in private.
> 
> Mueller should be fired or changed to investigate the real crimes, the unmasking and spying by the Obama Administration of their political opponents. Those are actual crimes, which we have evidence for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't recall any other president having a foreign nation help him win the presidency and having secret meetings with that country while it is happening
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Also Obama interfered with Israel's election. That didn't seem to bother the dems.
Click to expand...


Obama 'interfered' by publicly- and legally expressing support for a candidate.

Putin 'interfered' in the American election by ordering illegal hacking in order to corrupt our election process.

And Trump voters think these are the same thing.


----------



## miketx

Syriusly said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not your business who was doing anything with the president.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm afraid it is...The President is accountable to We the People
> 
> That is why we brought in Mr Mueller
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it's not. I don't recall any other president, having to reveal the exact wording for all conversations with foreign leaders that are in private.
> 
> Mueller should be fired or changed to investigate the real crimes, the unmasking and spying by the Obama Administration of their political opponents. Those are actual crimes, which we have evidence for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't recall any other president having a foreign nation help him win the presidency and having secret meetings with that country while it is happening
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Also Obama interfered with Israel's election. That didn't seem to bother the dems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama 'interfered' by publicly- and legally expressing support for a candidate.
> 
> Putin 'interfered' in the American election by ordering illegal hacking in order to corrupt our election process.
> 
> And Trump voters think these are the same thing.
Click to expand...

Your claim is almost as ridiculous as the nonstop cry of "Russia!.


----------



## Syriusly

CMike said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump lies to the American voters almost every day and in almost every tweet.
> 
> Trump gives new meaning to congenital, perennial liar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump lies only to the liberals .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then why does Trump lie to Conservatives all of the time?
> 
> Trump lies to the American voters almost every day and in almost every tweet.
> 
> Trump gives new meaning to congenital, perennial liar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why don't you give us some examples please?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure- glad to
> 
> President Trump’s Lies, the Definitive List
> 
> *Jan. 21 *“I wasn't a fan of Iraq. I didn't want to go into Iraq.” (He was for an invasion before he was against it.)*Jan. 21 *“A reporter for Time magazine — and I have been on their cover 14 or 15 times. I think we have the all-time record in the history of Time magazine.” (Trump was on the cover 11 times and Nixon appeared 55 times.)*Jan. 23 *“Between 3 million and 5 million illegal votes caused me to lose the popular vote.” (There's no evidence of illegal voting.)*Jan. 25 *“Now, the audience was the biggest ever. But this crowd was massive. Look how far back it goes. This crowd was massive.” (Official aerial photos show Obama's 2009 inauguration was much more heavily attended.)*Jan. 25 *ore viewers.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a lies, lies the democrats and their MSM propaganda minions. I'll take the first few.
> 
> My comments are in red.
> 
> 
> President Trump’s Lies, the Definitive List
> 
> *Jan. 21 *“I wasn't a fan of Iraq. I didn't want to go into Iraq.” (He was for an invasion before he was against it.)Actually this seems to acknowledge  he was for it. As a private citizen his opinion can change and evolve. He argued against invading Iraq with Sean Hannity whom verified this. *Jan. 21 *“A reporter for Time magazine — and I have been on their cover 14 or 15 times. I think we have the all-time record in the history of Time magazine.” (Trump was on the cover 11 times and Nixon appeared 55 times.)Wow he was wrong by 3 as far as how many times he was on Time. How horrible. *Jan. 23 *“Between 3 million and 5 million illegal votes caused me to lose the popular vote.” (There's no evidence of illegal voting.) Here is evidence.
> Records: Too many votes in 37% of Detroit’s precincts
> Not surprisingly the dems are trying to thwart an investigation into voter fraud.
> 
> Hillary did flat out lie in sworn testimony before Congress. That within itself is a felony.
Click to expand...



As a private citizen his opinion can change and evolve. He argued against invading Iraq with Sean Hannity whom verified this. 
Of course his opinion can change- but he said he didn't want to go into Iraq but he is on record otherwise
_during a September 2002 interview on Howard Stern's radio show Trump was asked if he supported invading Iraq. "Yeah, I guess so," he answered.
_

Wow he was wrong by 3 as far as how many times he was on Time. How horrible.
Not horrible- but it is another lie- people- and news organizations make mistakes- when CNN makes a mistake Trump calls it 'Fake News"- when Trump makes a 'mistake'- you just excuse it as being just a mistake. 


Here is evidence.
No- thats not evidence. Trump claimed there were 3-5 million illegal votes cast in 2016- and you just dumped a pile of crap on the floor and claim that is evidence for Trump's claim. Trump has never been able to provide any evidence of 3-5 million illegal voters- he was just parroting what he was hearing from the Fake Right Wing News.


----------



## Syriusly

miketx said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm afraid it is...The President is accountable to We the People
> 
> That is why we brought in Mr Mueller
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it's not. I don't recall any other president, having to reveal the exact wording for all conversations with foreign leaders that are in private.
> 
> Mueller should be fired or changed to investigate the real crimes, the unmasking and spying by the Obama Administration of their political opponents. Those are actual crimes, which we have evidence for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't recall any other president having a foreign nation help him win the presidency and having secret meetings with that country while it is happening
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Also Obama interfered with Israel's election. That didn't seem to bother the dems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama 'interfered' by publicly- and legally expressing support for a candidate.
> 
> Putin 'interfered' in the American election by ordering illegal hacking in order to corrupt our election process.
> 
> And Trump voters think these are the same thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your claim is almost as ridiculous as the nonstop cry of "Russia!.
Click to expand...


Wow- you managed a post without sharing your sexual fantasies!

I am impressed!


----------



## rightwinger

miketx said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm afraid it is...The President is accountable to We the People
> 
> That is why we brought in Mr Mueller
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it's not. I don't recall any other president, having to reveal the exact wording for all conversations with foreign leaders that are in private.
> 
> Mueller should be fired or changed to investigate the real crimes, the unmasking and spying by the Obama Administration of their political opponents. Those are actual crimes, which we have evidence for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't recall any other president having a foreign nation help him win the presidency and having secret meetings with that country while it is happening
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Also Obama interfered with Israel's election. That didn't seem to bother the dems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama 'interfered' by publicly- and legally expressing support for a candidate.
> 
> Putin 'interfered' in the American election by ordering illegal hacking in order to corrupt our election process.
> 
> And Trump voters think these are the same thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your claim is almost as ridiculous as the nonstop cry of "Russia!.
Click to expand...

Explain why


----------



## miketx

rightwinger said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> No it's not. I don't recall any other president, having to reveal the exact wording for all conversations with foreign leaders that are in private.
> 
> Mueller should be fired or changed to investigate the real crimes, the unmasking and spying by the Obama Administration of their political opponents. Those are actual crimes, which we have evidence for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't recall any other president having a foreign nation help him win the presidency and having secret meetings with that country while it is happening
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Also Obama interfered with Israel's election. That didn't seem to bother the dems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama 'interfered' by publicly- and legally expressing support for a candidate.
> 
> Putin 'interfered' in the American election by ordering illegal hacking in order to corrupt our election process.
> 
> And Trump voters think these are the same thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your claim is almost as ridiculous as the nonstop cry of "Russia!.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Explain why
Click to expand...

Why do you want me to explain what you know you will attack, smoke, spin and deny over?

Where is ANY proof Putin did ANYTHING?


----------



## rightwinger

miketx said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't recall any other president having a foreign nation help him win the presidency and having secret meetings with that country while it is happening
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also Obama interfered with Israel's election. That didn't seem to bother the dems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama 'interfered' by publicly- and legally expressing support for a candidate.
> 
> Putin 'interfered' in the American election by ordering illegal hacking in order to corrupt our election process.
> 
> And Trump voters think these are the same thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your claim is almost as ridiculous as the nonstop cry of "Russia!.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Explain why
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you want me to explain what you know you will attack, smoke, spin and deny over?
> 
> Where is ANY proof Putin did ANYTHING?
Click to expand...

 I will obviously refute any lame explanation you may provide

That is why you refuse to post one


----------



## toobfreak

Syriusly said:


> So Trump didn't say these things?  You really believe Trump didn't say any of these things?  You are a Trump voter.
> 
> President Trump’s Lies, the Definitive List



Seriously, you throw around this massive block list too long to check all and with too little information to verify as if it were cast in iron irrefutable proof, when obviously, all it takes is a little spin or taken slightly out of context to morph these things into a list of "lies."  Many of them are insignificant anyway, true or not.  When you can show me that Obama and Hillary didn't have an even longer list of _serious _lies, then maybe I will take your list more seriously.  Telling the nation they can keep their doctor or will save $2500 a year is equal to a THOUSAND Trump lies!  It is all a matter of degrees.  It is funny to be accused of lies by a party that does nothing BUT lie, lie about lies, until they can't tell the truth from the fiction themselves.  And really, is anyone supposed to be hurt calling them a Trump voter?  That is seriously bad posting.


----------



## toobfreak

Syriusly said:


> So you are grateful to Russia for
> a) breaking American law and



What laws did they break?  Russia is not subject to American law so did they break international laws?  Which ones?  And why then isn't Russia held before NATO or the UN to answer?



> b) for hacking in order to try to corrupt an American election.



For hacking what?  Where?  What was hacked?  Who has examined it? WHERE IS THE DNC server they say was hacked???

You are indeed a Trump voter.[/QUOTE]

_*GOD BLESS THE TRUMP VOTER!!!*_
_*

 *_
Saved us from a fate worse than death, another poisonous, demented, treacherous lying scumbag democrat.


----------



## CMike

Syriusly said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Assuming it was Russia which we don't know, since the intel agencies have become politicized, all they did is bring the truth out tothe American people,  which revealed corruption of the DNC, Hillary campaign, and media.
> 
> If they did it we should be grateful to them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you are grateful to Russia for
> a) breaking American law and
> b) for hacking in order to try to corrupt an American election.
> 
> You are indeed a Trump voter.
> 
> A traitor too- but a Trump voter.
Click to expand...

I think the media, DNC, and the Hillary campaign, should be punished for their corruption, don't you?

What kind of "media" is it when they actively collude with a campaign?

How was the election corrupted? Because the American people learned the truth of the corruption of the DNC, Hillary campaign, and media. They acted as whistle blowers.


----------



## CMike

Syriusly said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oreo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then why does Trump lie to Conservatives all of the time?
> 
> Trump lies to the American voters almost every day and in almost every tweet.
> 
> Trump gives new meaning to congenital, perennial liar
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you give us some examples please?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure- glad to
> 
> 
> 
> President Trump’s Lies, the Definitive List
> 
> *Jan. 21 *“I wasn't a fan of Iraq. I didn't want to go into Iraq.” (He was for an invasion before he was against it.)*Jan. 21 *“A reporter for Time magazine — and I have been on their cover 14 or 15 times. I think we have the all-time record in the history of Time magazine.” (Trump was on the cover 11 times and Nixon appeared 55 times.)*Jan. 23 *“Between 3 million and 5 million illegal votes caused me to lose the popular vote.” (There's no evidence of illegal voting.)*Jan. 25 *“Now, the audience was the biggest ever. But this crowd was massive. Look how far back it goes. This crowd was massive.” (Official aerial photos show Obama's 2009 inauguration was much more heavily attended.)*Jan. 25 *“Take a look at the Pew reports (which show voter fraud.)” (The report never mentioned voter fraud.)*Jan. 25 *“You had millions of people that now aren't insured anymore.” (The real number is less than 1 million, according to the Urban Institute.)*Jan. 25 *“So, look, when President Obama was there two weeks ago making a speech, very nice speech. Two people were shot and killed during his speech. You can't have that.” (There were no gun homicide victims in Chicago that day.)*Jan. 26 *“We've taken in tens of thousands of people. We know nothing about them. They can say they vet them. They didn't vet them. They have no papers. How can you vet somebody when you don't know anything about them and you have no papers? How do you vet them? You can't.” (Vetting lasts up to two years.)*Jan. 26 *“I cut off hundreds of millions of dollars off one particular plane, hundreds of millions of dollars in a short period of time. It wasn't like I spent, like, weeks, hours, less than hours, and many, many hundreds of millions of dollars. And the plane's going to be better.” (Most of the cuts were already planned.)*Jan. 28 *“The coverage about me in the @nytimes and the @washingtonpost has been so false and angry that the Times actually apologized to its dwindling subscribers and readers.” (It never apologized.)*Jan. 29 *“The Cuban-Americans, I got 84 percent of that vote.” (There is no support for this.)*Jan. 30 *“Only 109 people out of 325,000 were detained and held for questioning. Big problems at airports were caused by Delta computer outage.” (At least 746 people were detained and processed, and the Delta outage happened two days later.)*Feb. 3 *“Professional anarchists, thugs and paid protesters are proving the point of the millions of people who voted to MAKE AMERICA GREAT AGAIN!” (There is no evidence of paid protesters.)*Feb. 4 *“After being forced to apologize for its bad and inaccurate coverage of me after winning the election, the FAKE NEWS @nytimes is still lost!” (It never apologized.)*Feb. 5 *“We had 109 people out of hundreds of thousands of travelers and all we did was vet those people very, very carefully.” (About 60,000 people were affected.)*Feb. 6 *“I have already saved more than $700 million when I got involved in the negotiation on the F-35.” (Much of the price drop was projected before Trump took office.)*Feb. 6 *“It's gotten to a point where it is not even being reported. And in many cases, the very, very dishonest press doesn't want to report it.” (Terrorism has been reported on, often in detail.)*Feb. 6 *“The failing @nytimes was forced to apologize to its subscribers for the poor reporting it did on my election win. Now they are worse!” (It didn't apologize.)*Feb. 6 *“And the previous administration allowed it to happen because we shouldn't have been in Iraq, but we shouldn't have gotten out the way we got out. It created a vacuum, ISIS was formed.” (The group’s origins date to 2004.)*Feb. 7 *“And yet the murder rate in our country is the highest it’s been in 47 years, right? Did you know that? Forty-seven years.” (It was higher in the 1980s and '90s.)*Feb. 7 *“I saved more than $600 million. I got involved in negotiation on a fighter jet, the F-35.” (The Defense Department projected this price drop before Trump took office.)*Feb. 9 *“Chris Cuomo, in his interview with Sen. Blumenthal, never asked him about his long-term lie about his brave ‘service’ in Vietnam. FAKE NEWS!” (It was part of Cuomo's first question.)*Feb. 9 *Sen. Richard Blumenthal “now misrepresents what Judge Gorsuch told him?” (The Gorsuch comments were later corroborated.)*Feb. 10 *“I don’t know about it. I haven’t seen it. What report is that?” (Trump knew about Flynn's actions for weeks.)*Feb. 12 *“Just leaving Florida. Big crowds of enthusiastic supporters lining the road that the FAKE NEWS media refuses to mention. Very dishonest!” (The media did cover it.)*Feb. 16 *“We got 306 because people came out and voted like they've never seen before so that's the way it goes. I guess it was the biggest Electoral College win since Ronald Reagan.” (George H.W. Bush, Bill Clinton and Barack Obama all won bigger margins in the Electoral College.)*Feb. 16 *“That’s the other thing that was wrong with the travel ban. You had Delta with a massive problem with their computer system at the airports.” (Delta's problems happened two days later.)*Feb. 16 *“Walmart announced it will create 10,000 jobs in the United States just this year because of our various plans and initiatives.” (The jobs are a result of its investment plans announced in October 2016.)*Feb. 16 *“When WikiLeaks, which I had nothing to do with, comes out and happens to give, they’re not giving classified information.” (Not always. They have released classified information in the past.)*Feb. 16 *“We had a very smooth rollout of the travel ban. But we had a bad court. Got a bad decision.” (The rollout was chaotic.)*Feb. 16 *“They’re giving stuff — what was said at an office about Hillary cheating on the debates. Which, by the way, nobody mentions. Nobody mentions that Hillary received the questions to the debates.” (It was widely covered.)*Feb. 18 *“And there was no way to vet those people. There was no documentation. There was no nothing.” (Refugees receive multiple background checks, taking up to two years.)*Feb. 18 *“You look at what's happening in Germany, you look at what's happening last night in Sweden. Sweden, who would believe this?” (Trump implied there was a terror attack in Sweden, but there was no such attack.)*Feb. 24 *“By the way, you folks are in here — this place is packed, there are lines that go back six blocks.” (There was no evidence of long lines.)*Feb. 24 *“ICE came and endorsed me.” (Only its union did.)*Feb. 24 *“Obamacare covers very few people — and remember, deduct from the number all of the people that had great health care that they loved that was taken away from them — it was taken away from them.” (Obamacare increased coverage by a net of about 20 million.)*Feb. 27 *“Since Obamacare went into effect, nearly half of the insurers are stopped and have stopped from participating in the Obamacare exchanges.” (Many fewer pulled out.)*Feb. 27 *“On one plane, on a small order of one plane, I saved $725 million. And I would say I devoted about, if I added it up, all those calls, probably about an hour. So I think that might be my highest and best use.” (Much of the price cut was already projected.)*Feb. 28 *“And now, based on our very strong and frank discussions, they are beginning to do just that.” (NATO countries agreed to meet defense spending requirements in 2014.)*Feb. 28 *“The E.P.A.’s regulators were putting people out of jobs by the hundreds of thousands.” (There's no evidence that the Waters of the United States rule caused severe job losses.)*Feb. 28 *“We have begun to drain the swamp of government corruption by imposing a five-year ban on lobbying by executive branch officials.” (They can't lobby their former agency but can still become lobbyists.)*March 3 *“It is so pathetic that the Dems have still not approved my full Cabinet.” (Paperwork for the last two candidates was still not submitted to the Senate.)*March 4 *“Terrible! Just found out that Obama had my ‘wires tapped’ in Trump Tower just before the victory. Nothing found. This is McCarthyism!” (There's no evidence of a wiretap.)*March 4 *“How low has President Obama gone to tap my phones during the very sacred election process. This is Nixon/Watergate. Bad (or sick) guy!” (There's no evidence of a wiretap.)*March 7 *“122 vicious prisoners, released by the Obama Administration from Gitmo, have returned to the battlefield. Just another terrible decision!” (113 of them were released by President George W. Bush.)*March 13 *“I saved a lot of money on those jets, didn't I? Did I do a good job? More than $725 million on them.” (Much of the cost cuts were planned before Trump.)*March 13 *“First of all, it covers very few people.” (About 20 million people gained insurance under Obamacare.)*March 15 *“On the airplanes, I saved $725 million. Probably took me a half an hour if you added up all of the times.” (Much of the cost cuts were planned before Trump.)*March 17 *“I was in Tennessee — I was just telling the folks — and half of the state has no insurance company, and the other half is going to lose the insurance company.” (There's at least one insurer in every Tennessee county.)*March 20 *“With just one negotiation on one set of airplanes, I saved the taxpayers of our country over $700 million.” (Much of the cost cuts were planned before Trump.)*March 21 *“To save taxpayer dollars, I’ve already begun negotiating better contracts for the federal government — saving over $700 million on just one set of airplanes of which there are many sets.” (Much of the cost cuts were planned before Trump.)*March 22 *“I make the statement, everyone goes crazy. The next day they have a massive riot, and death, and problems.” (Riots in Sweden broke out two days later and there were no deaths.)*March 22 *“NATO, obsolete, because it doesn’t cover terrorism. They fixed that.” (It has fought terrorism since the 1980s.)*March 22 *“Well, now, if you take a look at the votes, when I say that, I mean mostly they register wrong — in other words, for the votes, they register incorrectly and/or illegally. And they then vote. You have tremendous numbers of people.” (There's no evidence of widespread voter fraud.)*March 29 *“Remember when the failing @nytimes apologized to its subscribers, right after the election, because their coverage was so wrong. Now worse!” (It didn't apologize.)*March 31 *“We have a lot of plants going up now in Michigan that were never going to be there if I — if I didn’t win this election, those plants would never even think about going back. They were gone.” (These investments were already planned.)*April 2 *“And I was totally opposed to the war in the Middle East which I think finally has been proven, people tried very hard to say I wasn’t but you’ve seen that it is now improving.” (He was for an invasion before he was against it.)*April 2 *“Now, my last tweet — you know, the one that you are talking about, perhaps — was the one about being, in quotes, wiretapped, meaning surveilled. Guess what, it is turning out to be true.” (There is still no evidence.)*April 5 *“You have many states coming up where they’re going to have no insurance company. O.K.? It’s already happened in Tennessee. It’s happening in Kentucky. Tennessee only has half coverage. Half the state is gone. They left.” (Every marketplace region in Tennessee had at least one insurer.)*April 6 *“If you look at the kind of cost-cutting we’ve been able to achieve with the military and at the same time ordering vast amounts of equipment — saved hundreds of millions of dollars on airplanes, and really billions, because if you take that out over a period of years it’s many billions of dollars — I think we’ve had a tremendous success.” (Much of the price cuts were already projected.)*April 11 *“I like Steve, but you have to remember he was not involved in my campaign until very late. I had already beaten all the senators and all the governors, and I didn’t know Steve.” (He knew Steve Bannon since 2011.)*April 12 *“You can't do it faster, because they're obstructing. They're obstructionists. So I have people — hundreds of people that we're trying to get through. I mean you have — you see the backlog. We can't get them through.” (At this point, he had not nominated anyone for hundreds of positions.)*April 12 *“The New York Times said the word wiretapped in the headline of the first edition. Then they took it out of there fast when they realized.” (There were separate headlines for print and web, but neither were altered.)*April 12 *“The secretary general and I had a productive discussion about what more NATO can do in the fight against terrorism. I complained about that a long time ago and they made a change, and now they do fight terrorism.” (NATO has been engaged in counterterrorism efforts since the 1980s.)*April 12 *“Mosul was supposed to last for a week and now they’ve been fighting it for many months and so many more people died.” (The campaign was expected to take months.)*April 16 *“Someone should look into who paid for the small organized rallies yesterday. The election is over!” (There's no evidence of paid protesters.)*April 18 *“The fake media goes, ‘Donald Trump changed his stance on China.’ I haven’t changed my stance.” (He did.)*April 21 *“On 90 planes I saved $725 million. It's actually a little bit more than that, but it's $725 million.” (Much of the price cuts were already projected.)*April 21 *“When WikiLeaks came out … never heard of WikiLeaks, never heard of it.” (He criticized it as early as 2010.)*April 27 *“I want to help our miners while the Democrats are blocking their healthcare.” (The bill to extend health benefits for certain coal miners was introduced by a Democrat and was co-sponsored by mostly Democrats.)*April 28 *“The trade deficit with Mexico is close to $70 billion, even with Canada it’s $17 billion trade deficit with Canada.” (The U.S. had an $8.1 billion trade surplus, not deficit, with Canada in 2016.)*April 28 *“She's running against someone who's going to raise your taxes to the sky, destroy your health care, and he's for open borders — lots of crime.” (Those are not Jon Ossoff's positions.)*April 28 *“The F-35 fighter jet program — it was way over budget. I’ve saved $725 million plus, just by getting involved in the negotiation.” (Much of the price cuts were planned before Trump.)*April 29 *“They're incompetent, dishonest people who after an election had to apologize because they covered it, us, me, but all of us, they covered it so badly that they felt they were forced to apologize because their predictions were so bad.” (The Times did not apologize.)*April 29 *“As you know, I've been a big critic of China, and I've been talking about currency manipulation for a long time. But I have to tell you that during the election, number one, they stopped.” (China stopped years ago.)*April 29 *“I've already saved more than $725 million on a simple order of F-35 planes. I got involved in the negotiation.” (Much of the price cuts were planned before Trump.)*April 29 *“We're also getting NATO countries to finally step up and contribute their fair share. They've begun to increase their contributions by billions of dollars, but we are not going to be satisfied until everyone pays what they owe.” (The deal was struck in 2014.)*April 29 *“When they talk about currency manipulation, and I did say I would call China, if they were, a currency manipulator, early in my tenure. And then I get there. Number one, they — as soon as I got elected, they stopped.” (China stopped in 2014.)*April 29 *“I was negotiating to reduce the price of the big fighter jet contract, the F-35, which was totally out of control. I will save billions and billions and billions of dollars.” (Most of the cuts were planned before Trump.)*April 29 *“I think our side's been proven very strongly. And everybody's talking about it.” (There's still no evidence Trump's phones were tapped.)*May 1 *“Well, we are protecting pre-existing conditions. And it'll be every good — bit as good on pre-existing conditions as Obamacare.” (The bill weakens protections for people with pre-existing conditions.)*May 1 *“The F-35 fighter jet — I saved — I got involved in the negotiation. It's 2,500 jets. I negotiated for 90 planes, lot 10. I got $725 million off the price.” (Much of the price cuts were planned before Trump.)*May 1 *“First of all, since I started running, they haven't increased their — you know, they have not manipulated their currency. I think that was out of respect to me and the campaign.” (China stopped years ago.)*May 2 *“I love buying those planes at a reduced price. I have been really — I have cut billions — I have to tell you this, and they can check, right, Martha? I have cut billions and billions of dollars off plane contracts sitting here.” (Much of the cost cuts were planned before Trump.)*May 4 *“Number two, they’re actually not a currency [manipulator]. You know, since I’ve been talking about currency manipulation with respect to them and other countries, they stopped.” (China stopped years ago.)*May 4 *“We’re the highest-taxed nation in the world.” (We're not.)*May 4 *“Nobody cares about my tax return except for the reporters.” (Polls show most Americans do care.)*May 8 *“You know we’ve gotten billions of dollars more in NATO than we’re getting. All because of me.” (The deal was struck in 2014.)*May 8 *“But when I did his show, which by the way was very highly rated. It was high — highest rating. The highest rating he’s ever had.” (Colbert's “Late Show” debut had nearly two million more viewers.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You nailed it--there were actually so many lies that Trump told, that politifact couldn't even keep up with them, so they just awarded him the liar of the year.
> PolitiFact awards Donald Trump its 'Lie of the Year'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> These are media lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So Trump didn't say these things?
> 
> You really believe Trump didn't say any of these things?
> 
> You are a Trump voter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Trump’s Lies, the Definitive List
> 
> *Jan. 21 *“I wasn't a fan of Iraq. I didn't want to go into Iraq.” (He was for an invasion before he was against it.)*Jan. 21 *“A reporter for Time magazine — and I have been on their cover 14 or 15 times. I think we have the all-time record in the history of Time magazine.” (Trump was on the cover 11 times and Nixon appeared 55 times.)*Jan. 23 *“Between 3 million and 5 million illegal votes caused me to lose the popular vote.” (There's no evidence of illegal voting.)*Jan. 25 *“Now, the audience was the biggest ever. But this crowd was massive. Look how far back it goes. This crowd was massive.” (Official aerial photos show Obama's 2009 inauguration was much more heavily attended.)*Jan. 25 *“Take a look at the Pew reports (which show voter fraud.)” (The report never mentioned voter fraud.)*Jan. 25 *“You had millions of people that now aren't insured anymore.” (The real number is less than 1 million, according to the Urban Institute.)*Jan. 25 *“So, look, when President Obama was there two weeks ago making a speech, very nice speech. Two people were shot and killed during his speech. You can't have that.” (There were no gun homicide victims in Chicago that day.)*Jan. 26 *“We've taken in tens of thousands of people. We know nothing about them. They can say they vet them. They didn't vet them. They have no papers. How can you vet somebody when you don't know anything about them and you have no papers? How do you vet them? You can't.” (Vetting lasts up to two years.)*Jan. 26 *“I cut off hundreds of millions of dollars off one particular plane, hundreds of millions of dollars in a short period of time. It wasn't like I spent, like, weeks, hours, less than hours, and many, many hundreds of millions of dollars. And the plane's going to be better.” (Most of the cuts were already planned.)*Jan. 28 *“The coverage about me in the @nytimes and the @washingtonpost has been so false and angry that the Times actually apologized to its dwindling subscribers and readers.” (It never apologized.)*Jan. 29 *“The Cuban-Americans, I got 84 percent of that vote.” (There is no support for this.)*Jan. 30 *“Only 109 people out of 325,000 were detained and held for questioning. Big problems at airports were caused by Delta computer outage.” (At least 746 people were detained and processed, and the Delta outage happened two days later.)*Feb. 3 *“Professional anarchists, thugs and paid protesters are proving the point of the millions of people who voted to MAKE AMERICA GREAT AGAIN!” (There is no evidence of paid protesters.)*Feb. 4 *“After being forced to apologize for its bad and inaccurate coverage of me after winning the election, the FAKE NEWS @nytimes is still lost!” (It never apologized.)*Feb. 5 *“We had 109 people out of hundreds of thousands of travelers and all we did was vet those people very, very carefully.” (About 60,000 people were affected.)*Feb. 6 *“I have already saved more than $700 million when I got involved in the negotiation on the F-35.” (Much of the price drop was projected before Trump took office.)*Feb. 6 *“It's gotten to a point where it is not even being reported. And in many cases, the very, very dishonest press doesn't want to report it.” (Terrorism has been reported on, often in detail.)*Feb. 6 *“The failing @nytimes was forced to apologize to its subscribers for the poor reporting it did on my election win. Now they are worse!” (It didn't apologize.)*Feb. 6 *“And the previous administration allowed it to happen because we shouldn't have been in Iraq, but we shouldn't have gotten out the way we got out. It created a vacuum, ISIS was formed.” (The group’s origins date to 2004.)*Feb. 7 *“And yet the murder rate in our country is the highest it’s been in 47 years, right? Did you know that? Forty-seven years.” (It was higher in the 1980s and '90s.)*Feb. 7 *“I saved more than $600 million. I got involved in negotiation on a fighter jet, the F-35.” (The Defense Department projected this price drop before Trump took office.)*Feb. 9 *“Chris Cuomo, in his interview with Sen. Blumenthal, never asked him about his long-term lie about his brave ‘service’ in Vietnam. FAKE NEWS!” (It was part of Cuomo's first question.)*Feb. 9 *Sen. Richard Blumenthal “now misrepresents what Judge Gorsuch told him?” (The Gorsuch comments were later corroborated.)*Feb. 10 *“I don’t know about it. I haven’t seen it. What report is that?” (Trump knew about Flynn's actions for weeks.)*Feb. 12 *“Just leaving Florida. Big crowds of enthusiastic supporters lining the road that the FAKE NEWS media refuses to mention. Very dishonest!” (The media did cover it.)*Feb. 16 *“We got 306 because people came out and voted like they've never seen before so that's the way it goes. I guess it was the biggest Electoral College win since Ronald Reagan.” (George H.W. Bush, Bill Clinton and Barack Obama all won bigger margins in the Electoral College.)*Feb. 16 *“That’s the other thing that was wrong with the travel ban. You had Delta with a massive problem with their computer system at the airports.” (Delta's problems happened two days later.)*Feb. 16 *“Walmart announced it will create 10,000 jobs in the United States just this year because of our various plans and initiatives.” (The jobs are a result of its investment plans announced in October 2016.)*Feb. 16 *“When WikiLeaks, which I had nothing to do with, comes out and happens to give, they’re not giving classified information.” (Not always. They have released classified information in the past.)*Feb. 16 *“We had a very smooth rollout of the travel ban. But we had a bad court. Got a bad decision.” (The rollout was chaotic.)*Feb. 16 *“They’re giving stuff — what was said at an office about Hillary cheating on the debates. Which, by the way, nobody mentions. Nobody mentions that Hillary received the questions to the debates.” (It was widely covered.)*Feb. 18 *“And there was no way to vet those people. There was no documentation. There was no nothing.” (Refugees receive multiple background checks, taking up to two years.)*Feb. 18 *“You look at what's happening in Germany, you look at what's happening last night in Sweden. Sweden, who would believe this?” (Trump implied there was a terror attack in Sweden, but there was no such attack.)*Feb. 24 *“By the way, you folks are in here — this place is packed, there are lines that go back six blocks.” (There was no evidence of long lines.)*Feb. 24 *“ICE came and endorsed me.” (Only its union did.)*Feb. 24 *“Obamacare covers very few people — and remember, deduct from the number all of the people that had great health care that they loved that was taken away from them — it was taken away from them.” (Obamacare increased coverage by a net of about 20 million.)*Feb. 27 *“Since Obamacare went into effect, nearly half of the insurers are stopped and have stopped from participating in the Obamacare exchanges.” (Many fewer pulled out.)*Feb. 27 *“On one plane, on a small order of one plane, I saved $725 million. And I would say I devoted about, if I added it up, all those calls, probably about an hour. So I think that might be my highest and best use.” (Much of the price cut was already projected.)*Feb. 28 *“And now, based on our very strong and frank discussions, they are beginning to do just that.” (NATO countries agreed to meet defense spending requirements in 2014.)*Feb. 28 *“The E.P.A.’s regulators were putting people out of jobs by the hundreds of thousands.” (There's no evidence that the Waters of the United States rule caused severe job losses.)*Feb. 28 *“We have begun to drain the swamp of government corruption by imposing a five-year ban on lobbying by executive branch officials.” (They can't lobby their former agency but can still become lobbyists.)*March 3 *“It is so pathetic that the Dems have still not approved my full Cabinet.” (Paperwork for the last two candidates was still not submitted to the Senate.)*March 4 *“Terrible! Just found out that Obama had my ‘wires tapped’ in Trump Tower just before the victory. Nothing found. This is McCarthyism!” (There's no evidence of a wiretap.)*March 4 *“How low has President Obama gone to tap my phones during the very sacred election process. This is Nixon/Watergate. Bad (or sick) guy!” (There's no evidence of a wiretap.)*March 7 *“122 vicious prisoners, released by the Obama Administration from Gitmo, have returned to the battlefield. Just another terrible decision!” (113 of them were released by President George W. Bush.)*March 13 *“I saved a lot of money on those jets, didn't I? Did I do a good job? More than $725 million on them.” (Much of the cost cuts were planned before Trump.)*March 13 *“First of all, it covers very few people.” (About 20 million people gained insurance under Obamacare.)*March 15 *“On the airplanes, I saved $725 million. Probably took me a half an hour if you added up all of the times.” (Much of the cost cuts were planned before Trump.)*March 17 *“I was in Tennessee — I was just telling the folks — and half of the state has no insurance company, and the other half is going to lose the insurance company.” (There's at least one insurer in every Tennessee county.)*March 20 *“With just one negotiation on one set of airplanes, I saved the taxpayers of our country over $700 million.” (Much of the cost cuts were planned before Trump.)*March 21 *“To save taxpayer dollars, I’ve already begun negotiating better contracts for the federal government — saving over $700 million on just one set of airplanes of which there are many sets.” (Much of the cost cuts were planned before Trump.)*March 22 *“I make the statement, everyone goes crazy. The next day they have a massive riot, and death, and problems.” (Riots in Sweden broke out two days later and there were no deaths.)*March 22 *“NATO, obsolete, because it doesn’t cover terrorism. They fixed that.” (It has fought terrorism since the 1980s.)*March 22 *“Well, now, if you take a look at the votes, when I say that, I mean mostly they register wrong — in other words, for the votes, they register incorrectly and/or illegally. And they then vote. You have tremendous numbers of people.” (There's no evidence of widespread voter fraud.)*March 29 *“Remember when the failing @nytimes apologized to its subscribers, right after the election, because their coverage was so wrong. Now worse!” (It didn't apologize.)*March 31 *“We have a lot of plants going up now in Michigan that were never going to be there if I — if I didn’t win this election, those plants would never even think about going back. They were gone.” (These investments were already planned.)*April 2 *“And I was totally opposed to the war in the Middle East which I think finally has been proven, people tried very hard to say I wasn’t but you’ve seen that it is now improving.” (He was for an invasion before he was against it.)*April 2 *“Now, my last tweet — you know, the one that you are talking about, perhaps — was the one about being, in quotes, wiretapped, meaning surveilled. Guess what, it is turning out to be true.” (There is still no evidence.)*April 5 *“You have many states coming up where they’re going to have no insurance company. O.K.? It’s already happened in Tennessee. It’s happening in Kentucky. Tennessee only has half coverage. Half the state is gone. They left.” (Every marketplace region in Tennessee had at least one insurer.)*April 6 *“If you look at the kind of cost-cutting we’ve been able to achieve with the military and at the same time ordering vast amounts of equipment — saved hundreds of millions of dollars on airplanes, and really billions, because if you take that out over a period of years it’s many billions of dollars — I think we’ve had a tremendous success.” (Much of the price cuts were already projected.)*April 11 *“I like Steve, but you have to remember he was not involved in my campaign until very late. I had already beaten all the senators and all the governors, and I didn’t know Steve.” (He knew Steve Bannon since 2011.)*April 12 *“You can't do it faster, because they're obstructing. They're obstructionists. So I have people — hundreds of people that we're trying to get through. I mean you have — you see the backlog. We can't get them through.” (At this point, he had not nominated anyone for hundreds of positions.)*April 12 *“The New York Times said the word wiretapped in the headline of the first edition. Then they took it out of there fast when they realized.” (There were separate headlines for print and web, but neither were altered.)*April 12 *“The secretary general and I had a productive discussion about what more NATO can do in the fight against terrorism. I complained about that a long time ago and they made a change, and now they do fight terrorism.” (NATO has been engaged in counterterrorism efforts since the 1980s.)*April 12 *“Mosul was supposed to last for a week and now they’ve been fighting it for many months and so many more people died.” (The campaign was expected to take months.)*April 16 *“Someone should look into who paid for the small organized rallies yesterday. The election is over!” (There's no evidence of paid protesters.)*April 18 *“The fake media goes, ‘Donald Trump changed his stance on China.’ I haven’t changed my stance.” (He did.)*April 21 *“On 90 planes I saved $725 million. It's actually a little bit more than that, but it's $725 million.” (Much of the price cuts were already projected.)*April 21 *“When WikiLeaks came out … never heard of WikiLeaks, never heard of it.” (He criticized it as early as 2010.)*April 27 *“I want to help our miners while the Democrats are blocking their healthcare.” (The bill to extend health benefits for certain coal miners was introduced by a Democrat and was co-sponsored by mostly Democrats.)*April 28 *“The trade deficit with Mexico is close to $70 billion, even with Canada it’s $17 billion trade deficit with Canada.” (The U.S. had an $8.1 billion trade surplus, not deficit, with Canada in 2016.)*April 28 *“She's running against someone who's going to raise your taxes to the sky, destroy your health care, and he's for open borders — lots of crime.” (Those are not Jon Ossoff's positions.)*April 28 *“The F-35 fighter jet program — it was way over budget. I’ve saved $725 million plus, just by getting involved in the negotiation.” (Much of the price cuts were planned before Trump.)*April 29 *“They're incompetent, dishonest people who after an election had to apologize because they covered it, us, me, but all of us, they covered it so badly that they felt they were forced to apologize because their predictions were so bad.” (The Times did not apologize.)*April 29 *“As you know, I've been a big critic of China, and I've been talking about currency manipulation for a long time. But I have to tell you that during the election, number one, they stopped.” (China stopped years ago.)*April 29 *“I've already saved more than $725 million on a simple order of F-35 planes. I got involved in the negotiation.” (Much of the price cuts were planned before Trump.)*April 29 *“We're also getting NATO countries to finally step up and contribute their fair share. They've begun to increase their contributions by billions of dollars, but we are not going to be satisfied until everyone pays what they owe.” (The deal was struck in 2014.)*April 29 *“When they talk about currency manipulation, and I did say I would call China, if they were, a currency manipulator, early in my tenure. And then I get there. Number one, they — as soon as I got elected, they stopped.” (China stopped in 2014.)*April 29 *“I was negotiating to reduce the price of the big fighter jet contract, the F-35, which was totally out of control. I will save billions and billions and billions of dollars.” (Most of the cuts were planned before Trump.)*April 29 *“I think our side's been proven very strongly. And everybody's talking about it.” (There's still no evidence Trump's phones were tapped.)*May 1 *“Well, we are protecting pre-existing conditions. And it'll be every good — bit as good on pre-existing conditions as Obamacare.” (The bill weakens protections for people with pre-existing conditions.)*May 1 *“The F-35 fighter jet — I saved — I got involved in the negotiation. It's 2,500 jets. I negotiated for 90 planes, lot 10. I got $725 million off the price.” (Much of the price cuts were planned before Trump.)*May 1 *“First of all, since I started running, they haven't increased their — you know, they have not manipulated their currency. I think that was out of respect to me and the campaign.” (China stopped years ago.)*May 2 *“I love buying those planes at a reduced price. I have been really — I have cut billions — I have to tell you this, and they can check, right, Martha? I have cut billions and billions of dollars off plane contracts sitting here.” (Much of the cost cuts were planned before Trump.)*May 4 *“Number two, they’re actually not a currency [manipulator]. You know, since I’ve been talking about currency manipulation with respect to them and other countries, they stopped.” (China stopped years ago.)*May 4 *“We’re the highest-taxed nation in the world.” (We're not.)*May 4 *“Nobody cares about my tax return except for the reporters.” (Polls show most Americans do care.)*May 8 *“You know we’ve gotten billions of dollars more in NATO than we’re getting. All because of me.” (The deal was struck in 2014.)*May 8 *“But when I did his show, which by the way was very highly rated. It was high — highest rating. The highest rating he’s ever had.” (Colbert's “Late Show” debut had nearly two million more viewers.)
Click to expand...


I exposed the first three. The "article" and left wing media said there was no evidence of voter fraud, I posted proof that there was. LIE.

That Trump was on the cover of time magazine 11 times and he said 14 times, I don't see as some lie. Perhaps you can explain the vast significance the difference is?

Give me two or three and I'll be happy to go through it. I did the first three. I'm not going to shift through all this crap, but I'll happy to deal with some more.


----------



## CMike

toobfreak said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you are grateful to Russia for
> a) breaking American law and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What laws did they break?  Russia is not subject to American law so did they break international laws?  Which ones?  And why then isn't Russia held before NATO or the UN to answer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> b) for hacking in order to try to corrupt an American election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For hacking what?  Where?  What was hacked?  Who has examined it? WHERE IS THE DNC server they say was hacked???
> 
> You are indeed a Trump voter.
Click to expand...


_*GOD BLESS THE TRUMP VOTER!!!*_
_*View attachment 137317 *_
Saved us from a fate worse than death, another poisonous, demented, treacherous lying scumbag democrat.[/QUOTE]
Also perhaps Podesta should have picked another password other than "password".

Anyone could have gotten into his account.

I'm not sure it's the Russians. The intel agencies have been politicized.

I heard a theory that it could have been people within the NSA whom didn't want someone as dangerous as Hillary to get control of this country.


----------



## CMike

Syriusly said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump lies only to the liberals .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then why does Trump lie to Conservatives all of the time?
> 
> Trump lies to the American voters almost every day and in almost every tweet.
> 
> Trump gives new meaning to congenital, perennial liar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why don't you give us some examples please?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure- glad to
> 
> President Trump’s Lies, the Definitive List
> 
> *Jan. 21 *“I wasn't a fan of Iraq. I didn't want to go into Iraq.” (He was for an invasion before he was against it.)*Jan. 21 *“A reporter for Time magazine — and I have been on their cover 14 or 15 times. I think we have the all-time record in the history of Time magazine.” (Trump was on the cover 11 times and Nixon appeared 55 times.)*Jan. 23 *“Between 3 million and 5 million illegal votes caused me to lose the popular vote.” (There's no evidence of illegal voting.)*Jan. 25 *“Now, the audience was the biggest ever. But this crowd was massive. Look how far back it goes. This crowd was massive.” (Official aerial photos show Obama's 2009 inauguration was much more heavily attended.)*Jan. 25 *ore viewers.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a lies, lies the democrats and their MSM propaganda minions. I'll take the first few.
> 
> My comments are in red.
> 
> 
> President Trump’s Lies, the Definitive List
> 
> *Jan. 21 *“I wasn't a fan of Iraq. I didn't want to go into Iraq.” (He was for an invasion before he was against it.)Actually this seems to acknowledge  he was for it. As a private citizen his opinion can change and evolve. He argued against invading Iraq with Sean Hannity whom verified this. *Jan. 21 *“A reporter for Time magazine — and I have been on their cover 14 or 15 times. I think we have the all-time record in the history of Time magazine.” (Trump was on the cover 11 times and Nixon appeared 55 times.)Wow he was wrong by 3 as far as how many times he was on Time. How horrible. *Jan. 23 *“Between 3 million and 5 million illegal votes caused me to lose the popular vote.” (There's no evidence of illegal voting.) Here is evidence.
> Records: Too many votes in 37% of Detroit’s precincts
> Not surprisingly the dems are trying to thwart an investigation into voter fraud.
> 
> Hillary did flat out lie in sworn testimony before Congress. That within itself is a felony.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> As a private citizen his opinion can change and evolve. He argued against invading Iraq with Sean Hannity whom verified this.
> Of course his opinion can change- but he said he didn't want to go into Iraq but he is on record otherwise
> _during a September 2002 interview on Howard Stern's radio show Trump was asked if he supported invading Iraq. "Yeah, I guess so," he answered.
> _
> 
> Wow he was wrong by 3 as far as how many times he was on Time. How horrible.
> Not horrible- but it is another lie- people- and news organizations make mistakes- when CNN makes a mistake Trump calls it 'Fake News"- when Trump makes a 'mistake'- you just excuse it as being just a mistake.
> 
> 
> Here is evidence.
> No- thats not evidence. Trump claimed there were 3-5 million illegal votes cast in 2016- and you just dumped a pile of crap on the floor and claim that is evidence for Trump's claim. Trump has never been able to provide any evidence of 3-5 million illegal voters- he was just parroting what he was hearing from the Fake Right Wing News.
Click to expand...


Not quite.

Sean Hannity Says Trump Was Opposed to Iraq War

_*Sean Hannity Says Trump Was Opposed to Iraq War*
Donald Trump did in fact oppose the Iraq War, despite public claims he made that say otherwise.

Fox News anchor Sean Hannity confirmed in a tweet Monday evening he and Trump, the Republican candidate for president, used to argue about the Iraq War back in 2003 when it began.

Hannity said Trump was not in favor of it when asked by Erik Wemple of The Washington Post_.


----------



## rightwinger

CMike said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then why does Trump lie to Conservatives all of the time?
> 
> Trump lies to the American voters almost every day and in almost every tweet.
> 
> Trump gives new meaning to congenital, perennial liar
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you give us some examples please?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure- glad to
> 
> President Trump’s Lies, the Definitive List
> 
> *Jan. 21 *“I wasn't a fan of Iraq. I didn't want to go into Iraq.” (He was for an invasion before he was against it.)*Jan. 21 *“A reporter for Time magazine — and I have been on their cover 14 or 15 times. I think we have the all-time record in the history of Time magazine.” (Trump was on the cover 11 times and Nixon appeared 55 times.)*Jan. 23 *“Between 3 million and 5 million illegal votes caused me to lose the popular vote.” (There's no evidence of illegal voting.)*Jan. 25 *“Now, the audience was the biggest ever. But this crowd was massive. Look how far back it goes. This crowd was massive.” (Official aerial photos show Obama's 2009 inauguration was much more heavily attended.)*Jan. 25 *ore viewers.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a lies, lies the democrats and their MSM propaganda minions. I'll take the first few.
> 
> My comments are in red.
> 
> 
> President Trump’s Lies, the Definitive List
> 
> *Jan. 21 *“I wasn't a fan of Iraq. I didn't want to go into Iraq.” (He was for an invasion before he was against it.)Actually this seems to acknowledge  he was for it. As a private citizen his opinion can change and evolve. He argued against invading Iraq with Sean Hannity whom verified this. *Jan. 21 *“A reporter for Time magazine — and I have been on their cover 14 or 15 times. I think we have the all-time record in the history of Time magazine.” (Trump was on the cover 11 times and Nixon appeared 55 times.)Wow he was wrong by 3 as far as how many times he was on Time. How horrible. *Jan. 23 *“Between 3 million and 5 million illegal votes caused me to lose the popular vote.” (There's no evidence of illegal voting.) Here is evidence.
> Records: Too many votes in 37% of Detroit’s precincts
> Not surprisingly the dems are trying to thwart an investigation into voter fraud.
> 
> Hillary did flat out lie in sworn testimony before Congress. That within itself is a felony.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> As a private citizen his opinion can change and evolve. He argued against invading Iraq with Sean Hannity whom verified this.
> Of course his opinion can change- but he said he didn't want to go into Iraq but he is on record otherwise
> _during a September 2002 interview on Howard Stern's radio show Trump was asked if he supported invading Iraq. "Yeah, I guess so," he answered.
> _
> 
> Wow he was wrong by 3 as far as how many times he was on Time. How horrible.
> Not horrible- but it is another lie- people- and news organizations make mistakes- when CNN makes a mistake Trump calls it 'Fake News"- when Trump makes a 'mistake'- you just excuse it as being just a mistake.
> 
> 
> Here is evidence.
> No- thats not evidence. Trump claimed there were 3-5 million illegal votes cast in 2016- and you just dumped a pile of crap on the floor and claim that is evidence for Trump's claim. Trump has never been able to provide any evidence of 3-5 million illegal voters- he was just parroting what he was hearing from the Fake Right Wing News.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not quite.
> 
> Sean Hannity Says Trump Was Opposed to Iraq War
> 
> _*Sean Hannity Says Trump Was Opposed to Iraq War*
> Donald Trump did in fact oppose the Iraq War, despite public claims he made that say otherwise.
> 
> Fox News anchor Sean Hannity confirmed in a tweet Monday evening he and Trump, the Republican candidate for president, used to argue about the Iraq War back in 2003 when it began.
> 
> Hannity said Trump was not in favor of it when asked by Erik Wemple of The Washington Post_.
Click to expand...


Sean Hannity is a trusted source?

I bet Trump uses Hannity as an excuse to Melania every time he stays out late


----------



## CMike

rightwinger said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you give us some examples please?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure- glad to
> 
> President Trump’s Lies, the Definitive List
> 
> *Jan. 21 *“I wasn't a fan of Iraq. I didn't want to go into Iraq.” (He was for an invasion before he was against it.)*Jan. 21 *“A reporter for Time magazine — and I have been on their cover 14 or 15 times. I think we have the all-time record in the history of Time magazine.” (Trump was on the cover 11 times and Nixon appeared 55 times.)*Jan. 23 *“Between 3 million and 5 million illegal votes caused me to lose the popular vote.” (There's no evidence of illegal voting.)*Jan. 25 *“Now, the audience was the biggest ever. But this crowd was massive. Look how far back it goes. This crowd was massive.” (Official aerial photos show Obama's 2009 inauguration was much more heavily attended.)*Jan. 25 *ore viewers.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a lies, lies the democrats and their MSM propaganda minions. I'll take the first few.
> 
> My comments are in red.
> 
> 
> President Trump’s Lies, the Definitive List
> 
> *Jan. 21 *“I wasn't a fan of Iraq. I didn't want to go into Iraq.” (He was for an invasion before he was against it.)Actually this seems to acknowledge  he was for it. As a private citizen his opinion can change and evolve. He argued against invading Iraq with Sean Hannity whom verified this. *Jan. 21 *“A reporter for Time magazine — and I have been on their cover 14 or 15 times. I think we have the all-time record in the history of Time magazine.” (Trump was on the cover 11 times and Nixon appeared 55 times.)Wow he was wrong by 3 as far as how many times he was on Time. How horrible. *Jan. 23 *“Between 3 million and 5 million illegal votes caused me to lose the popular vote.” (There's no evidence of illegal voting.) Here is evidence.
> Records: Too many votes in 37% of Detroit’s precincts
> Not surprisingly the dems are trying to thwart an investigation into voter fraud.
> 
> Hillary did flat out lie in sworn testimony before Congress. That within itself is a felony.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> As a private citizen his opinion can change and evolve. He argued against invading Iraq with Sean Hannity whom verified this.
> Of course his opinion can change- but he said he didn't want to go into Iraq but he is on record otherwise
> _during a September 2002 interview on Howard Stern's radio show Trump was asked if he supported invading Iraq. "Yeah, I guess so," he answered.
> _
> 
> Wow he was wrong by 3 as far as how many times he was on Time. How horrible.
> Not horrible- but it is another lie- people- and news organizations make mistakes- when CNN makes a mistake Trump calls it 'Fake News"- when Trump makes a 'mistake'- you just excuse it as being just a mistake.
> 
> 
> Here is evidence.
> No- thats not evidence. Trump claimed there were 3-5 million illegal votes cast in 2016- and you just dumped a pile of crap on the floor and claim that is evidence for Trump's claim. Trump has never been able to provide any evidence of 3-5 million illegal voters- he was just parroting what he was hearing from the Fake Right Wing News.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not quite.
> 
> Sean Hannity Says Trump Was Opposed to Iraq War
> 
> _*Sean Hannity Says Trump Was Opposed to Iraq War*
> Donald Trump did in fact oppose the Iraq War, despite public claims he made that say otherwise.
> 
> Fox News anchor Sean Hannity confirmed in a tweet Monday evening he and Trump, the Republican candidate for president, used to argue about the Iraq War back in 2003 when it began.
> 
> Hannity said Trump was not in favor of it when asked by Erik Wemple of The Washington Post_.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sean Hannity is a trusted source?
> 
> I bet Trump uses Hannity as an excuse to Melania every time he stays out late
Click to expand...

As opposed to Howard Stern?

I doubt that Trump would want an excuse not to be with Melania, especially compared with that cow Michelle.


----------



## toobfreak

CMike said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you are grateful to Russia for
> a) breaking American law and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What laws did they break?  Russia is not subject to American law so did they break international laws?  Which ones?  And why then isn't Russia held before NATO or the UN to answer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> b) for hacking in order to try to corrupt an American election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For hacking what?  Where?  What was hacked?  Who has examined it? WHERE IS THE DNC server they say was hacked???
> 
> You are indeed a Trump voter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _*
> 
> 
> 
> GOD BLESS THE TRUMP VOTER!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *_
> 
> 
> 
> _*View attachment 137317 *_
> Saved us from a fate worse than death, another poisonous, demented, treacherous lying scumbag democrat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Also perhaps Podesta should have picked another password other than "password".
> 
> Anyone could have gotten into his account.
> 
> I'm not sure it's the Russians. The intel agencies have been politicized.
> 
> I heard a theory that it could have been people within the NSA whom didn't want someone as dangerous as Hillary to get control of this country.
Click to expand...


As you know, Trump said recently he advised the RNC last year to take steps to harden their servers against attack and Reince Priebus did.  Also, they didn't have a bunch of crap they were hiding they didn't want the public to see anyway.  Trump also disputes the Intel Agencies whether it was ONLY Russia or others involved.  We can no longer trust the intel agencies based on recent events so Trump must know more than he is saying.  All of the federal agencies have been politicized now.


----------



## Syriusly

CMike said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then why does Trump lie to Conservatives all of the time?
> 
> Trump lies to the American voters almost every day and in almost every tweet.
> 
> Trump gives new meaning to congenital, perennial liar
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you give us some examples please?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure- glad to
> 
> President Trump’s Lies, the Definitive List
> 
> *Jan. 21 *“I wasn't a fan of Iraq. I didn't want to go into Iraq.” (He was for an invasion before he was against it.)*Jan. 21 *“A reporter for Time magazine — and I have been on their cover 14 or 15 times. I think we have the all-time record in the history of Time magazine.” (Trump was on the cover 11 times and Nixon appeared 55 times.)*Jan. 23 *“Between 3 million and 5 million illegal votes caused me to lose the popular vote.” (There's no evidence of illegal voting.)*Jan. 25 *“Now, the audience was the biggest ever. But this crowd was massive. Look how far back it goes. This crowd was massive.” (Official aerial photos show Obama's 2009 inauguration was much more heavily attended.)*Jan. 25 *ore viewers.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a lies, lies the democrats and their MSM propaganda minions. I'll take the first few.
> 
> My comments are in red.
> 
> 
> President Trump’s Lies, the Definitive List
> 
> *Jan. 21 *“I wasn't a fan of Iraq. I didn't want to go into Iraq.” (He was for an invasion before he was against it.)Actually this seems to acknowledge  he was for it. As a private citizen his opinion can change and evolve. He argued against invading Iraq with Sean Hannity whom verified this. *Jan. 21 *“A reporter for Time magazine — and I have been on their cover 14 or 15 times. I think we have the all-time record in the history of Time magazine.” (Trump was on the cover 11 times and Nixon appeared 55 times.)Wow he was wrong by 3 as far as how many times he was on Time. How horrible. *Jan. 23 *“Between 3 million and 5 million illegal votes caused me to lose the popular vote.” (There's no evidence of illegal voting.) Here is evidence.
> Records: Too many votes in 37% of Detroit’s precincts
> Not surprisingly the dems are trying to thwart an investigation into voter fraud.
> 
> Hillary did flat out lie in sworn testimony before Congress. That within itself is a felony.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> As a private citizen his opinion can change and evolve. He argued against invading Iraq with Sean Hannity whom verified this.
> Of course his opinion can change- but he said he didn't want to go into Iraq but he is on record otherwise
> _during a September 2002 interview on Howard Stern's radio show Trump was asked if he supported invading Iraq. "Yeah, I guess so," he answered.
> _
> 
> Wow he was wrong by 3 as far as how many times he was on Time. How horrible.
> Not horrible- but it is another lie- people- and news organizations make mistakes- when CNN makes a mistake Trump calls it 'Fake News"- when Trump makes a 'mistake'- you just excuse it as being just a mistake.
> 
> 
> Here is evidence.
> No- thats not evidence. Trump claimed there were 3-5 million illegal votes cast in 2016- and you just dumped a pile of crap on the floor and claim that is evidence for Trump's claim. Trump has never been able to provide any evidence of 3-5 million illegal voters- he was just parroting what he was hearing from the Fake Right Wing News.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not quite.
> 
> Sean Hannity Says Trump Was Opposed to Iraq War
> 
> _*Sean Hannity Says Trump Was Opposed to Iraq War*
> Donald Trump did in fact oppose the Iraq War, despite public claims he made that say otherwise.
> 
> Fox News anchor Sean Hannity confirmed in a tweet Monday evening he and Trump, the Republican candidate for president, used to argue about the Iraq War back in 2003 when it began.
> 
> Hannity said Trump was not in favor of it when asked by Erik Wemple of The Washington Post_.
Click to expand...


Of course his opinion can change- but he said he didn't want to go into Iraq but he is on record otherwise
_*during a September 2002 interview on Howard Stern's radio show Trump was asked if he supported invading Iraq. "Yeah, I guess so," he answered.*_

How does "Yeah, I guess" I support invading Iraq" square with Trump's claim he was always against the war in Iraq?


----------



## Syriusly

toobfreak said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you are grateful to Russia for
> a) breaking American law and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What laws did they break?  Russia is not subject to American law so did they break international laws?  Which ones?  And why then isn't Russia held before NATO or the UN to answer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> b) for hacking in order to try to corrupt an American election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For hacking what?  Where?  What was hacked?  Who has examined it? WHERE IS THE DNC server they say was hacked???
> 
> You are indeed a Trump voter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _*
> 
> 
> 
> GOD BLESS THE TRUMP VOTER!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *_
> 
> 
> 
> _*View attachment 137317 *_
> Saved us from a fate worse than death, another poisonous, demented, treacherous lying scumbag democrat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Also perhaps Podesta should have picked another password other than "password".
> 
> Anyone could have gotten into his account.
> 
> I'm not sure it's the Russians. The intel agencies have been politicized.
> 
> I heard a theory that it could have been people within the NSA whom didn't want someone as dangerous as Hillary to get control of this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .  Also, they didn't have a bunch of crap they were hiding they didn't want the public to see anyway.  .
Click to expand...


Really?

Have you seen all of the RNC emails?

Doesn't sound like they want the public to see them.


----------



## Syriusly

toobfreak said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you are grateful to Russia for
> a) breaking American law and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What laws did they break?  Russia is not subject to American law so did they break international laws?  Which ones?  And why then isn't Russia held before NATO or the UN to answer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> b) for hacking in order to try to corrupt an American election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For hacking what?  Where?  What was hacked?  Who has examined it? WHERE IS THE DNC server they say was hacked???
> 
> You are indeed a Trump voter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _*
> 
> 
> 
> GOD BLESS THE TRUMP VOTER!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *_
> 
> 
> 
> _*View attachment 137317 *_
> Saved us from a fate worse than death, another poisonous, demented, treacherous lying scumbag democrat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Also perhaps Podesta should have picked another password other than "password".
> 
> Anyone could have gotten into his account.
> 
> I'm not sure it's the Russians. The intel agencies have been politicized.
> 
> I heard a theory that it could have been people within the NSA whom didn't want someone as dangerous as Hillary to get control of this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We can no longer trust the intel agencies based on recent events so Trump must know more than he is saying.  All of the federal agencies have been politicized now.
Click to expand...


'so Trump must know more than he is saying'

You don't trust the CIA or FBI- but you trust Trump. 

Wow.


----------



## CMike

Syriusly said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you give us some examples please?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure- glad to
> 
> President Trump’s Lies, the Definitive List
> 
> *Jan. 21 *“I wasn't a fan of Iraq. I didn't want to go into Iraq.” (He was for an invasion before he was against it.)*Jan. 21 *“A reporter for Time magazine — and I have been on their cover 14 or 15 times. I think we have the all-time record in the history of Time magazine.” (Trump was on the cover 11 times and Nixon appeared 55 times.)*Jan. 23 *“Between 3 million and 5 million illegal votes caused me to lose the popular vote.” (There's no evidence of illegal voting.)*Jan. 25 *“Now, the audience was the biggest ever. But this crowd was massive. Look how far back it goes. This crowd was massive.” (Official aerial photos show Obama's 2009 inauguration was much more heavily attended.)*Jan. 25 *ore viewers.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a lies, lies the democrats and their MSM propaganda minions. I'll take the first few.
> 
> My comments are in red.
> 
> 
> President Trump’s Lies, the Definitive List
> 
> *Jan. 21 *“I wasn't a fan of Iraq. I didn't want to go into Iraq.” (He was for an invasion before he was against it.)Actually this seems to acknowledge  he was for it. As a private citizen his opinion can change and evolve. He argued against invading Iraq with Sean Hannity whom verified this. *Jan. 21 *“A reporter for Time magazine — and I have been on their cover 14 or 15 times. I think we have the all-time record in the history of Time magazine.” (Trump was on the cover 11 times and Nixon appeared 55 times.)Wow he was wrong by 3 as far as how many times he was on Time. How horrible. *Jan. 23 *“Between 3 million and 5 million illegal votes caused me to lose the popular vote.” (There's no evidence of illegal voting.) Here is evidence.
> Records: Too many votes in 37% of Detroit’s precincts
> Not surprisingly the dems are trying to thwart an investigation into voter fraud.
> 
> Hillary did flat out lie in sworn testimony before Congress. That within itself is a felony.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> As a private citizen his opinion can change and evolve. He argued against invading Iraq with Sean Hannity whom verified this.
> Of course his opinion can change- but he said he didn't want to go into Iraq but he is on record otherwise
> _during a September 2002 interview on Howard Stern's radio show Trump was asked if he supported invading Iraq. "Yeah, I guess so," he answered.
> _
> 
> Wow he was wrong by 3 as far as how many times he was on Time. How horrible.
> Not horrible- but it is another lie- people- and news organizations make mistakes- when CNN makes a mistake Trump calls it 'Fake News"- when Trump makes a 'mistake'- you just excuse it as being just a mistake.
> 
> 
> Here is evidence.
> No- thats not evidence. Trump claimed there were 3-5 million illegal votes cast in 2016- and you just dumped a pile of crap on the floor and claim that is evidence for Trump's claim. Trump has never been able to provide any evidence of 3-5 million illegal voters- he was just parroting what he was hearing from the Fake Right Wing News.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not quite.
> 
> Sean Hannity Says Trump Was Opposed to Iraq War
> 
> _*Sean Hannity Says Trump Was Opposed to Iraq War*
> Donald Trump did in fact oppose the Iraq War, despite public claims he made that say otherwise.
> 
> Fox News anchor Sean Hannity confirmed in a tweet Monday evening he and Trump, the Republican candidate for president, used to argue about the Iraq War back in 2003 when it began.
> 
> Hannity said Trump was not in favor of it when asked by Erik Wemple of The Washington Post_.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course his opinion can change- but he said he didn't want to go into Iraq but he is on record otherwise
> _*during a September 2002 interview on Howard Stern's radio show Trump was asked if he supported invading Iraq. "Yeah, I guess so," he answered.*_
> 
> How does "Yeah, I guess" I support invading Iraq" square with Trump's claim he was always against the war in Iraq?
Click to expand...

However, he told Sean Hannity he was against it.

I would like to hear more of the context with Howard Stern.


----------



## Syriusly

CMike said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oreo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you give us some examples please?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure- glad to
> 
> 
> 
> President Trump’s Lies, the Definitive List
> 
> *Jan. 21 *“I wasn't a fan of Iraq. I didn't want to go into Iraq.” (He was for an invasion before he was against it.)*Jan. 21 *“A reporter for Time magazine — and I have been on their cover 14 or 15 times. I think we have the all-time record in the history of Time magazine.” (Trump was on the cover 11 times and Nixon appeared 55 times.)*Jan. 23 *“Between 3 million and 5 million illegal votes caused me to lose the popular vote.” (There's no evidence of illegal voting.)*Jan. 25 *“Now, the audience was the biggest ever. But this crowd was massive. Look how far back it goes. This crowd was massive.” (Official aerial photos show Obama's 2009 inauguration was much more heavily attended.)*Jan. 25 *“Take a look at the Pew reports (which show voter fraud.)” (The report never mentioned voter fraud.)*Jan. 25 *“You had millions of people that now aren't insured anymore.” (The real number is less than 1 million, according to the Urban Institute.)*Jan. 25 *“So, look, when President Obama was there two weeks ago making a speech, very nice speech. Two people were shot and killed during his speech. You can't have that.” (There were no gun homicide victims in Chicago that day.)*Jan. 26 *“We've taken in tens of thousands of people. We know nothing about them. They can say they vet them. They didn't vet them. They have no papers. How can you vet somebody when you don't know anything about them and you have no papers? How do you vet them? You can't.” (Vetting lasts up to two years.)*Jan. 26 *“I cut off hundreds of millions of dollars off one particular plane, hundreds of millions of dollars in a short period of time. It wasn't like I spent, like, weeks, hours, less than hours, and many, many hundreds of millions of dollars. And the plane's going to be better.” (Most of the cuts were already planned.)*Jan. 28 *“The coverage about me in the @nytimes and the @washingtonpost has been so false and angry that the Times actually apologized to its dwindling subscribers and readers.” (It never apologized.)*Jan. 29 *“The Cuban-Americans, I got 84 percent of that vote.” (There is no support for this.)*Jan. 30 *“Only 109 people out of 325,000 were detained and held for questioning. Big problems at airports were caused by Delta computer outage.” (At least 746 people were detained and processed, and the Delta outage happened two days later.)*Feb. 3 *“Professional anarchists, thugs and paid protesters are proving the point of the millions of people who voted to MAKE AMERICA GREAT AGAIN!” (There is no evidence of paid protesters.)*Feb. 4 *“After being forced to apologize for its bad and inaccurate coverage of me after winning the election, the FAKE NEWS @nytimes is still lost!” (It never apologized.)*Feb. 5 *“We had 109 people out of hundreds of thousands of travelers and all we did was vet those people very, very carefully.” (About 60,000 people were affected.)*Feb. 6 *“I have already saved more than $700 million when I got involved in the negotiation on the F-35.” (Much of the price drop was projected before Trump took office.)*Feb. 6 *“It's gotten to a point where it is not even being reported. And in many cases, the very, very dishonest press doesn't want to report it.” (Terrorism has been reported on, often in detail.)*Feb. 6 *“The failing @nytimes was forced to apologize to its subscribers for the poor reporting it did on my election win. Now they are worse!” (It didn't apologize.)*Feb. 6 *“And the previous administration allowed it to happen because we shouldn't have been in Iraq, but we shouldn't have gotten out the way we got out. It created a vacuum, ISIS was formed.” (The group’s origins date to 2004.)*Feb. 7 *“And yet the murder rate in our country is the highest it’s been in 47 years, right? Did you know that? Forty-seven years.” (It was higher in the 1980s and '90s.)*Feb. 7 *“I saved more than $600 million. I got involved in negotiation on a fighter jet, the F-35.” (The Defense Department projected this price drop before Trump took office.)*Feb. 9 *“Chris Cuomo, in his interview with Sen. Blumenthal, never asked him about his long-term lie about his brave ‘service’ in Vietnam. FAKE NEWS!” (It was part of Cuomo's first question.)*Feb. 9 *Sen. Richard Blumenthal “now misrepresents what Judge Gorsuch told him?” (The Gorsuch comments were later corroborated.)*Feb. 10 *“I don’t know about it. I haven’t seen it. What report is that?” (Trump knew about Flynn's actions for weeks.)*Feb. 12 *“Just leaving Florida. Big crowds of enthusiastic supporters lining the road that the FAKE NEWS media refuses to mention. Very dishonest!” (The media did cover it.)*Feb. 16 *“We got 306 because people came out and voted like they've never seen before so that's the way it goes. I guess it was the biggest Electoral College win since Ronald Reagan.” (George H.W. Bush, Bill Clinton and Barack Obama all won bigger margins in the Electoral College.)*Feb. 16 *“That’s the other thing that was wrong with the travel ban. You had Delta with a massive problem with their computer system at the airports.” (Delta's problems happened two days later.)*Feb. 16 *“Walmart announced it will create 10,000 jobs in the United States just this year because of our various plans and initiatives.” (The jobs are a result of its investment plans announced in October 2016.)*Feb. 16 *“When WikiLeaks, which I had nothing to do with, comes out and happens to give, they’re not giving classified information.” (Not always. They have released classified information in the past.)*Feb. 16 *“We had a very smooth rollout of the travel ban. But we had a bad court. Got a bad decision.” (The rollout was chaotic.)*Feb. 16 *“They’re giving stuff — what was said at an office about Hillary cheating on the debates. Which, by the way, nobody mentions. Nobody mentions that Hillary received the questions to the debates.” (It was widely covered.)*Feb. 18 *“And there was no way to vet those people. There was no documentation. There was no nothing.” (Refugees receive multiple background checks, taking up to two years.)*Feb. 18 *“You look at what's happening in Germany, you look at what's happening last night in Sweden. Sweden, who would believe this?” (Trump implied there was a terror attack in Sweden, but there was no such attack.)*Feb. 24 *“By the way, you folks are in here — this place is packed, there are lines that go back six blocks.” (There was no evidence of long lines.)*Feb. 24 *“ICE came and endorsed me.” (Only its union did.)*Feb. 24 *“Obamacare covers very few people — and remember, deduct from the number all of the people that had great health care that they loved that was taken away from them — it was taken away from them.” (Obamacare increased coverage by a net of about 20 million.)*Feb. 27 *“Since Obamacare went into effect, nearly half of the insurers are stopped and have stopped from participating in the Obamacare exchanges.” (Many fewer pulled out.)*Feb. 27 *“On one plane, on a small order of one plane, I saved $725 million. And I would say I devoted about, if I added it up, all those calls, probably about an hour. So I think that might be my highest and best use.” (Much of the price cut was already projected.)*Feb. 28 *“And now, based on our very strong and frank discussions, they are beginning to do just that.” (NATO countries agreed to meet defense spending requirements in 2014.)*Feb. 28 *“The E.P.A.’s regulators were putting people out of jobs by the hundreds of thousands.” (There's no evidence that the Waters of the United States rule caused severe job losses.)*Feb. 28 *“We have begun to drain the swamp of government corruption by imposing a five-year ban on lobbying by executive branch officials.” (They can't lobby their former agency but can still become lobbyists.)*March 3 *“It is so pathetic that the Dems have still not approved my full Cabinet.” (Paperwork for the last two candidates was still not submitted to the Senate.)*March 4 *“Terrible! Just found out that Obama had my ‘wires tapped’ in Trump Tower just before the victory. Nothing found. This is McCarthyism!” (There's no evidence of a wiretap.)*March 4 *“How low has President Obama gone to tap my phones during the very sacred election process. This is Nixon/Watergate. Bad (or sick) guy!” (There's no evidence of a wiretap.)*March 7 *“122 vicious prisoners, released by the Obama Administration from Gitmo, have returned to the battlefield. Just another terrible decision!” (113 of them were released by President George W. Bush.)*March 13 *“I saved a lot of money on those jets, didn't I? Did I do a good job? More than $725 million on them.” (Much of the cost cuts were planned before Trump.)*March 13 *“First of all, it covers very few people.” (About 20 million people gained insurance under Obamacare.)*March 15 *“On the airplanes, I saved $725 million. Probably took me a half an hour if you added up all of the times.” (Much of the cost cuts were planned before Trump.)*March 17 *“I was in Tennessee — I was just telling the folks — and half of the state has no insurance company, and the other half is going to lose the insurance company.” (There's at least one insurer in every Tennessee county.)*March 20 *“With just one negotiation on one set of airplanes, I saved the taxpayers of our country over $700 million.” (Much of the cost cuts were planned before Trump.)*March 21 *“To save taxpayer dollars, I’ve already begun negotiating better contracts for the federal government — saving over $700 million on just one set of airplanes of which there are many sets.” (Much of the cost cuts were planned before Trump.)*March 22 *“I make the statement, everyone goes crazy. The next day they have a massive riot, and death, and problems.” (Riots in Sweden broke out two days later and there were no deaths.)*March 22 *“NATO, obsolete, because it doesn’t cover terrorism. They fixed that.” (It has fought terrorism since the 1980s.)*March 22 *“Well, now, if you take a look at the votes, when I say that, I mean mostly they register wrong — in other words, for the votes, they register incorrectly and/or illegally. And they then vote. You have tremendous numbers of people.” (There's no evidence of widespread voter fraud.)*March 29 *“Remember when the failing @nytimes apologized to its subscribers, right after the election, because their coverage was so wrong. Now worse!” (It didn't apologize.)*March 31 *“We have a lot of plants going up now in Michigan that were never going to be there if I — if I didn’t win this election, those plants would never even think about going back. They were gone.” (These investments were already planned.)*April 2 *“And I was totally opposed to the war in the Middle East which I think finally has been proven, people tried very hard to say I wasn’t but you’ve seen that it is now improving.” (He was for an invasion before he was against it.)*April 2 *“Now, my last tweet — you know, the one that you are talking about, perhaps — was the one about being, in quotes, wiretapped, meaning surveilled. Guess what, it is turning out to be true.” (There is still no evidence.)*April 5 *“You have many states coming up where they’re going to have no insurance company. O.K.? It’s already happened in Tennessee. It’s happening in Kentucky. Tennessee only has half coverage. Half the state is gone. They left.” (Every marketplace region in Tennessee had at least one insurer.)*April 6 *“If you look at the kind of cost-cutting we’ve been able to achieve with the military and at the same time ordering vast amounts of equipment — saved hundreds of millions of dollars on airplanes, and really billions, because if you take that out over a period of years it’s many billions of dollars — I think we’ve had a tremendous success.” (Much of the price cuts were already projected.)*April 11 *“I like Steve, but you have to remember he was not involved in my campaign until very late. I had already beaten all the senators and all the governors, and I didn’t know Steve.” (He knew Steve Bannon since 2011.)*April 12 *“You can't do it faster, because they're obstructing. They're obstructionists. So I have people — hundreds of people that we're trying to get through. I mean you have — you see the backlog. We can't get them through.” (At this point, he had not nominated anyone for hundreds of positions.)*April 12 *“The New York Times said the word wiretapped in the headline of the first edition. Then they took it out of there fast when they realized.” (There were separate headlines for print and web, but neither were altered.)*April 12 *“The secretary general and I had a productive discussion about what more NATO can do in the fight against terrorism. I complained about that a long time ago and they made a change, and now they do fight terrorism.” (NATO has been engaged in counterterrorism efforts since the 1980s.)*April 12 *“Mosul was supposed to last for a week and now they’ve been fighting it for many months and so many more people died.” (The campaign was expected to take months.)*April 16 *“Someone should look into who paid for the small organized rallies yesterday. The election is over!” (There's no evidence of paid protesters.)*April 18 *“The fake media goes, ‘Donald Trump changed his stance on China.’ I haven’t changed my stance.” (He did.)*April 21 *“On 90 planes I saved $725 million. It's actually a little bit more than that, but it's $725 million.” (Much of the price cuts were already projected.)*April 21 *“When WikiLeaks came out … never heard of WikiLeaks, never heard of it.” (He criticized it as early as 2010.)*April 27 *“I want to help our miners while the Democrats are blocking their healthcare.” (The bill to extend health benefits for certain coal miners was introduced by a Democrat and was co-sponsored by mostly Democrats.)*April 28 *“The trade deficit with Mexico is close to $70 billion, even with Canada it’s $17 billion trade deficit with Canada.” (The U.S. had an $8.1 billion trade surplus, not deficit, with Canada in 2016.)*April 28 *“She's running against someone who's going to raise your taxes to the sky, destroy your health care, and he's for open borders — lots of crime.” (Those are not Jon Ossoff's positions.)*April 28 *“The F-35 fighter jet program — it was way over budget. I’ve saved $725 million plus, just by getting involved in the negotiation.” (Much of the price cuts were planned before Trump.)*April 29 *“They're incompetent, dishonest people who after an election had to apologize because they covered it, us, me, but all of us, they covered it so badly that they felt they were forced to apologize because their predictions were so bad.” (The Times did not apologize.)*April 29 *“As you know, I've been a big critic of China, and I've been talking about currency manipulation for a long time. But I have to tell you that during the election, number one, they stopped.” (China stopped years ago.)*April 29 *“I've already saved more than $725 million on a simple order of F-35 planes. I got involved in the negotiation.” (Much of the price cuts were planned before Trump.)*April 29 *“We're also getting NATO countries to finally step up and contribute their fair share. They've begun to increase their contributions by billions of dollars, but we are not going to be satisfied until everyone pays what they owe.” (The deal was struck in 2014.)*April 29 *“When they talk about currency manipulation, and I did say I would call China, if they were, a currency manipulator, early in my tenure. And then I get there. Number one, they — as soon as I got elected, they stopped.” (China stopped in 2014.)*April 29 *“I was negotiating to reduce the price of the big fighter jet contract, the F-35, which was totally out of control. I will save billions and billions and billions of dollars.” (Most of the cuts were planned before Trump.)*April 29 *“I think our side's been proven very strongly. And everybody's talking about it.” (There's still no evidence Trump's phones were tapped.)*May 1 *“Well, we are protecting pre-existing conditions. And it'll be every good — bit as good on pre-existing conditions as Obamacare.” (The bill weakens protections for people with pre-existing conditions.)*May 1 *“The F-35 fighter jet — I saved — I got involved in the negotiation. It's 2,500 jets. I negotiated for 90 planes, lot 10. I got $725 million off the price.” (Much of the price cuts were planned before Trump.)*May 1 *“First of all, since I started running, they haven't increased their — you know, they have not manipulated their currency. I think that was out of respect to me and the campaign.” (China stopped years ago.)*May 2 *“I love buying those planes at a reduced price. I have been really — I have cut billions — I have to tell you this, and they can check, right, Martha? I have cut billions and billions of dollars off plane contracts sitting here.” (Much of the cost cuts were planned before Trump.)*May 4 *“Number two, they’re actually not a currency [manipulator]. You know, since I’ve been talking about currency manipulation with respect to them and other countries, they stopped.” (China stopped years ago.)*May 4 *“We’re the highest-taxed nation in the world.” (We're not.)*May 4 *“Nobody cares about my tax return except for the reporters.” (Polls show most Americans do care.)*May 8 *“You know we’ve gotten billions of dollars more in NATO than we’re getting. All because of me.” (The deal was struck in 2014.)*May 8 *“But when I did his show, which by the way was very highly rated. It was high — highest rating. The highest rating he’s ever had.” (Colbert's “Late Show” debut had nearly two million more viewers.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You nailed it--there were actually so many lies that Trump told, that politifact couldn't even keep up with them, so they just awarded him the liar of the year.
> PolitiFact awards Donald Trump its 'Lie of the Year'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> These are media lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So Trump didn't say these things?
> 
> You really believe Trump didn't say any of these things?
> 
> You are a Trump voter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Trump’s Lies, the Definitive List
> 
> *Jan. 21 *“I wasn't a fan of Iraq. I didn't want to go into Iraq.” (He was for an invasion before he was against it.)*Jan. 21 *“A reporter for Time magazine — and I have been on their cover 14 or 15 times. I think we have the all-time record in the history of Time magazine.” (Trump was on the cover 11 times and Nixon appeared 55 times.)*Jan. 23 *“Between 3 million and 5 million illegal votes caused me to lose the popular vote.” (There's no evidence of illegal voting.)*Jan. 25 *“Now, the audience was the biggest ever. But this crowd was massive. Look how far back it goes. This crowd was massive.” (Official aerial photos show Obama's 2009 inauguration was much more heavily attended.)*Jan. 25 *“Take a look at the Pew reports (which show voter fraud.)” (The report never mentioned voter fraud.)*Jan. 25 *“You had millions of people that now aren't insured anymore.” (The real number is less than 1 million, according to the Urban Institute.)*Jan. 25 *“So, look, when President Obama was there two weeks ago making a speech, very nice speech. Two people were shot and killed during his speech. You can't have that.” (There were no gun homicide victims in Chicago that day.)*Jan. 26 *“We've taken in tens of thousands of people. We know nothing about them. They can say they vet them. They didn't vet them. They have no papers. How can you vet somebody when you don't know anything about them and you have no papers? How do you vet them? You can't.” (Vetting lasts up to two years.)*Jan. 26 *“I cut off hundreds of millions of dollars off one particular plane, hundreds of millions of dollars in a short period of time. It wasn't like I spent, like, weeks, hours, less than hours, and many, many hundreds of millions of dollars. And the plane's going to be better.” (Most of the cuts were already planned.)*Jan. 28 *“The coverage about me in the @nytimes and the @washingtonpost has been so false and angry that the Times actually apologized to its dwindling subscribers and readers.” (It never apologized.)*Jan. 29 *“The Cuban-Americans, I got 84 percent of that vote.” (There is no support for this.)*Jan. 30 *“Only 109 people out of 325,000 were detained and held for questioning. Big problems at airports were caused by Delta computer outage.” (At least 746 people were detained and processed, and the Delta outage happened two days later.)*Feb. 3 *“Professional anarchists, thugs and paid protesters are proving the point of the millions of people who voted to MAKE AMERICA GREAT AGAIN!” (There is no evidence of paid protesters.)*Feb. 4 *“After being forced to apologize for its bad and inaccurate coverage of me after winning the election, the FAKE NEWS @nytimes is still lost!” (It never apologized.)*Feb. 5 *“We had 109 people out of hundreds of thousands of travelers and all we did was vet those people very, very carefully.” (About 60,000 people were affected.)*Feb. 6 *“I have already saved more than $700 million when I got involved in the negotiation on the F-35.” (Much of the price drop was projected before Trump took office.)*Feb. 6 *“It's gotten to a point where it is not even being reported. And in many cases, the very, very dishonest press doesn't want to report it.” (Terrorism has been reported on, often in detail.)*Feb. 6 *“The failing @nytimes was forced to apologize to its subscribers for the poor reporting it did on my election win. Now they are worse!” (It didn't apologize.)*Feb. 6 *“And the previous administration allowed it to happen because we shouldn't have been in Iraq, but we shouldn't have gotten out the way we got out. It created a vacuum, ISIS was formed.” (The group’s origins date to 2004.)*Feb. 7 *“And yet the murder rate in our country is the highest it’s been in 47 years, right? Did you know that? Forty-seven years.” (It was higher in the 1980s and '90s.)*Feb. 7 *“I saved more than $600 million. I got involved in negotiation on a fighter jet, the F-35.” (The Defense Department projected this price drop before Trump took office.)*Feb. 9 *“Chris Cuomo, in his interview with Sen. Blumenthal, never asked him about his long-term lie about his brave ‘service’ in Vietnam. FAKE NEWS!” (It was part of Cuomo's first question.)*Feb. 9 *Sen. Richard Blumenthal “now misrepresents what Judge Gorsuch told him?” (The Gorsuch comments were later corroborated.)*Feb. 10 *“I don’t know about it. I haven’t seen it. What report is that?” (Trump knew about Flynn's actions for weeks.)*Feb. 12 *“Just leaving Florida. Big crowds of enthusiastic supporters lining the road that the FAKE NEWS media refuses to mention. Very dishonest!” (The media did cover it.)*Feb. 16 *“We got 306 because people came out and voted like they've never seen before so that's the way it goes. I guess it was the biggest Electoral College win since Ronald Reagan.” (George H.W. Bush, Bill Clinton and Barack Obama all won bigger margins in the Electoral College.)*Feb. 16 *“That’s the other thing that was wrong with the travel ban. You had Delta with a massive problem with their computer system at the airports.” (Delta's problems happened two days later.)*Feb. 16 *“Walmart announced it will create 10,000 jobs in the United States just this year because of our various plans and initiatives.” (The jobs are a result of its investment plans announced in October 2016.)*Feb. 16 *“When WikiLeaks, which I had nothing to do with, comes out and happens to give, they’re not giving classified information.” (Not always. They have released classified information in the past.)*Feb. 16 *“We had a very smooth rollout of the travel ban. But we had a bad court. Got a bad decision.” (The rollout was chaotic.)*Feb. 16 *“They’re giving stuff — what was said at an office about Hillary cheating on the debates. Which, by the way, nobody mentions. Nobody mentions that Hillary received the questions to the debates.” (It was widely covered.)*Feb. 18 *“And there was no way to vet those people. There was no documentation. There was no nothing.” (Refugees receive multiple background checks, taking up to two years.)*Feb. 18 *“You look at what's happening in Germany, you look at what's happening last night in Sweden. Sweden, who would believe this?” (Trump implied there was a terror attack in Sweden, but there was no such attack.)*Feb. 24 *“By the way, you folks are in here — this place is packed, there are lines that go back six blocks.” (There was no evidence of long lines.)*Feb. 24 *“ICE came and endorsed me.” (Only its union did.)*Feb. 24 *“Obamacare covers very few people — and remember, deduct from the number all of the people that had great health care that they loved that was taken away from them — it was taken away from them.” (Obamacare increased coverage by a net of about 20 million.)*Feb. 27 *“Since Obamacare went into effect, nearly half of the insurers are stopped and have stopped from participating in the Obamacare exchanges.” (Many fewer pulled out.)*Feb. 27 *“On one plane, on a small order of one plane, I saved $725 million. And I would say I devoted about, if I added it up, all those calls, probably about an hour. So I think that might be my highest and best use.” (Much of the price cut was already projected.)*Feb. 28 *“And now, based on our very strong and frank discussions, they are beginning to do just that.” (NATO countries agreed to meet defense spending requirements in 2014.)*Feb. 28 *“The E.P.A.’s regulators were putting people out of jobs by the hundreds of thousands.” (There's no evidence that the Waters of the United States rule caused severe job losses.)*Feb. 28 *“We have begun to drain the swamp of government corruption by imposing a five-year ban on lobbying by executive branch officials.” (They can't lobby their former agency but can still become lobbyists.)*March 3 *“It is so pathetic that the Dems have still not approved my full Cabinet.” (Paperwork for the last two candidates was still not submitted to the Senate.)*March 4 *“Terrible! Just found out that Obama had my ‘wires tapped’ in Trump Tower just before the victory. Nothing found. This is McCarthyism!” (There's no evidence of a wiretap.)*March 4 *“How low has President Obama gone to tap my phones during the very sacred election process. This is Nixon/Watergate. Bad (or sick) guy!” (There's no evidence of a wiretap.)*March 7 *“122 vicious prisoners, released by the Obama Administration from Gitmo, have returned to the battlefield. Just another terrible decision!” (113 of them were released by President George W. Bush.)*March 13 *“I saved a lot of money on those jets, didn't I? Did I do a good job? More than $725 million on them.” (Much of the cost cuts were planned before Trump.)*March 13 *“First of all, it covers very few people.” (About 20 million people gained insurance under Obamacare.)*March 15 *“On the airplanes, I saved $725 million. Probably took me a half an hour if you added up all of the times.” (Much of the cost cuts were planned before Trump.)*March 17 *“I was in Tennessee — I was just telling the folks — and half of the state has no insurance company, and the other half is going to lose the insurance company.” (There's at least one insurer in every Tennessee county.)*March 20 *“With just one negotiation on one set of airplanes, I saved the taxpayers of our country over $700 million.” (Much of the cost cuts were planned before Trump.)*March 21 *“To save taxpayer dollars, I’ve already begun negotiating better contracts for the federal government — saving over $700 million on just one set of airplanes of which there are many sets.” (Much of the cost cuts were planned before Trump.)*March 22 *“I make the statement, everyone goes crazy. The next day they have a massive riot, and death, and problems.” (Riots in Sweden broke out two days later and there were no deaths.)*March 22 *“NATO, obsolete, because it doesn’t cover terrorism. They fixed that.” (It has fought terrorism since the 1980s.)*March 22 *“Well, now, if you take a look at the votes, when I say that, I mean mostly they register wrong — in other words, for the votes, they register incorrectly and/or illegally. And they then vote. You have tremendous numbers of people.” (There's no evidence of widespread voter fraud.)*March 29 *“Remember when the failing @nytimes apologized to its subscribers, right after the election, because their coverage was so wrong. Now worse!” (It didn't apologize.)*March 31 *“We have a lot of plants going up now in Michigan that were never going to be there if I — if I didn’t win this election, those plants would never even think about going back. They were gone.” (These investments were already planned.)*April 2 *“And I was totally opposed to the war in the Middle East which I think finally has been proven, people tried very hard to say I wasn’t but you’ve seen that it is now improving.” (He was for an invasion before he was against it.)*April 2 *“Now, my last tweet — you know, the one that you are talking about, perhaps — was the one about being, in quotes, wiretapped, meaning surveilled. Guess what, it is turning out to be true.” (There is still no evidence.)*April 5 *“You have many states coming up where they’re going to have no insurance company. O.K.? It’s already happened in Tennessee. It’s happening in Kentucky. Tennessee only has half coverage. Half the state is gone. They left.” (Every marketplace region in Tennessee had at least one insurer.)*April 6 *“If you look at the kind of cost-cutting we’ve been able to achieve with the military and at the same time ordering vast amounts of equipment — saved hundreds of millions of dollars on airplanes, and really billions, because if you take that out over a period of years it’s many billions of dollars — I think we’ve had a tremendous success.” (Much of the price cuts were already projected.)*April 11 *“I like Steve, but you have to remember he was not involved in my campaign until very late. I had already beaten all the senators and all the governors, and I didn’t know Steve.” (He knew Steve Bannon since 2011.)*April 12 *“You can't do it faster, because they're obstructing. They're obstructionists. So I have people — hundreds of people that we're trying to get through. I mean you have — you see the backlog. We can't get them through.” (At this point, he had not nominated anyone for hundreds of positions.)*April 12 *“The New York Times said the word wiretapped in the headline of the first edition. Then they took it out of there fast when they realized.” (There were separate headlines for print and web, but neither were altered.)*April 12 *“The secretary general and I had a productive discussion about what more NATO can do in the fight against terrorism. I complained about that a long time ago and they made a change, and now they do fight terrorism.” (NATO has been engaged in counterterrorism efforts since the 1980s.)*April 12 *“Mosul was supposed to last for a week and now they’ve been fighting it for many months and so many more people died.” (The campaign was expected to take months.)*April 16 *“Someone should look into who paid for the small organized rallies yesterday. The election is over!” (There's no evidence of paid protesters.)*April 18 *“The fake media goes, ‘Donald Trump changed his stance on China.’ I haven’t changed my stance.” (He did.)*April 21 *“On 90 planes I saved $725 million. It's actually a little bit more than that, but it's $725 million.” (Much of the price cuts were already projected.)*April 21 *“When WikiLeaks came out … never heard of WikiLeaks, never heard of it.” (He criticized it as early as 2010.)*April 27 *“I want to help our miners while the Democrats are blocking their healthcare.” (The bill to extend health benefits for certain coal miners was introduced by a Democrat and was co-sponsored by mostly Democrats.)*April 28 *“The trade deficit with Mexico is close to $70 billion, even with Canada it’s $17 billion trade deficit with Canada.” (The U.S. had an $8.1 billion trade surplus, not deficit, with Canada in 2016.)*April 28 *“She's running against someone who's going to raise your taxes to the sky, destroy your health care, and he's for open borders — lots of crime.” (Those are not Jon Ossoff's positions.)*April 28 *“The F-35 fighter jet program — it was way over budget. I’ve saved $725 million plus, just by getting involved in the negotiation.” (Much of the price cuts were planned before Trump.)*April 29 *“They're incompetent, dishonest people who after an election had to apologize because they covered it, us, me, but all of us, they covered it so badly that they felt they were forced to apologize because their predictions were so bad.” (The Times did not apologize.)*April 29 *“As you know, I've been a big critic of China, and I've been talking about currency manipulation for a long time. But I have to tell you that during the election, number one, they stopped.” (China stopped years ago.)*April 29 *“I've already saved more than $725 million on a simple order of F-35 planes. I got involved in the negotiation.” (Much of the price cuts were planned before Trump.)*April 29 *“We're also getting NATO countries to finally step up and contribute their fair share. They've begun to increase their contributions by billions of dollars, but we are not going to be satisfied until everyone pays what they owe.” (The deal was struck in 2014.)*April 29 *“When they talk about currency manipulation, and I did say I would call China, if they were, a currency manipulator, early in my tenure. And then I get there. Number one, they — as soon as I got elected, they stopped.” (China stopped in 2014.)*April 29 *“I was negotiating to reduce the price of the big fighter jet contract, the F-35, which was totally out of control. I will save billions and billions and billions of dollars.” (Most of the cuts were planned before Trump.)*April 29 *“I think our side's been proven very strongly. And everybody's talking about it.” (There's still no evidence Trump's phones were tapped.)*May 1 *“Well, we are protecting pre-existing conditions. And it'll be every good — bit as good on pre-existing conditions as Obamacare.” (The bill weakens protections for people with pre-existing conditions.)*May 1 *“The F-35 fighter jet — I saved — I got involved in the negotiation. It's 2,500 jets. I negotiated for 90 planes, lot 10. I got $725 million off the price.” (Much of the price cuts were planned before Trump.)*May 1 *“First of all, since I started running, they haven't increased their — you know, they have not manipulated their currency. I think that was out of respect to me and the campaign.” (China stopped years ago.)*May 2 *“I love buying those planes at a reduced price. I have been really — I have cut billions — I have to tell you this, and they can check, right, Martha? I have cut billions and billions of dollars off plane contracts sitting here.” (Much of the cost cuts were planned before Trump.)*May 4 *“Number two, they’re actually not a currency [manipulator]. You know, since I’ve been talking about currency manipulation with respect to them and other countries, they stopped.” (China stopped years ago.)*May 4 *“We’re the highest-taxed nation in the world.” (We're not.)*May 4 *“Nobody cares about my tax return except for the reporters.” (Polls show most Americans do care.)*May 8 *“You know we’ve gotten billions of dollars more in NATO than we’re getting. All because of me.” (The deal was struck in 2014.)*May 8 *“But when I did his show, which by the way was very highly rated. It was high — highest rating. The highest rating he’s ever had.” (Colbert's “Late Show” debut had nearly two million more viewers.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I exposed the first three. The "article" and left wing media said there was no evidence of voter fraud, I posted proof that there was. LIE..
Click to expand...


You exposed nothing other than your partisan blindness.

The media has said that there is no evidence of 3-5 million illegal votes- which Trump claimed.

You- and Trump- have provided no evidence of 3-5 million illegal votes. No one has. 

Trump lied- now he has created a commission to look for evidence of what he lied about.


----------



## CMike

Syriusly said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you are grateful to Russia for
> a) breaking American law and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What laws did they break?  Russia is not subject to American law so did they break international laws?  Which ones?  And why then isn't Russia held before NATO or the UN to answer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> b) for hacking in order to try to corrupt an American election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For hacking what?  Where?  What was hacked?  Who has examined it? WHERE IS THE DNC server they say was hacked???
> 
> You are indeed a Trump voter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _*
> 
> 
> 
> GOD BLESS THE TRUMP VOTER!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *_
> 
> 
> 
> _*View attachment 137317 *_
> Saved us from a fate worse than death, another poisonous, demented, treacherous lying scumbag democrat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Also perhaps Podesta should have picked another password other than "password".
> 
> Anyone could have gotten into his account.
> 
> I'm not sure it's the Russians. The intel agencies have been politicized.
> 
> I heard a theory that it could have been people within the NSA whom didn't want someone as dangerous as Hillary to get control of this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .  Also, they didn't have a bunch of crap they were hiding they didn't want the public to see anyway.  .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> Have you seen all of the RNC emails?
> 
> Doesn't sound like they want the public to see them.
Click to expand...


The DNC didn't allow the FBI to examine their computers so it must have been really bad stuff on it.


----------



## toobfreak

Syriusly said:


> Have you seen all of the RNC emails?
> Doesn't sound like they want the public to see them.



Show me one I should be concerned about?  It was the DNC server that was hacked into, dufus, not the RNC.  Show us the DNC server that was supposedly hacked that the Dems are now sitting on like their LIVES depended on it!


----------



## Syriusly

CMike said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure- glad to
> 
> President Trump’s Lies, the Definitive List
> 
> *Jan. 21 *“I wasn't a fan of Iraq. I didn't want to go into Iraq.” (He was for an invasion before he was against it.)*Jan. 21 *“A reporter for Time magazine — and I have been on their cover 14 or 15 times. I think we have the all-time record in the history of Time magazine.” (Trump was on the cover 11 times and Nixon appeared 55 times.)*Jan. 23 *“Between 3 million and 5 million illegal votes caused me to lose the popular vote.” (There's no evidence of illegal voting.)*Jan. 25 *“Now, the audience was the biggest ever. But this crowd was massive. Look how far back it goes. This crowd was massive.” (Official aerial photos show Obama's 2009 inauguration was much more heavily attended.)*Jan. 25 *ore viewers.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a lies, lies the democrats and their MSM propaganda minions. I'll take the first few.
> 
> My comments are in red.
> 
> 
> President Trump’s Lies, the Definitive List
> 
> *Jan. 21 *“I wasn't a fan of Iraq. I didn't want to go into Iraq.” (He was for an invasion before he was against it.)Actually this seems to acknowledge  he was for it. As a private citizen his opinion can change and evolve. He argued against invading Iraq with Sean Hannity whom verified this. *Jan. 21 *“A reporter for Time magazine — and I have been on their cover 14 or 15 times. I think we have the all-time record in the history of Time magazine.” (Trump was on the cover 11 times and Nixon appeared 55 times.)Wow he was wrong by 3 as far as how many times he was on Time. How horrible. *Jan. 23 *“Between 3 million and 5 million illegal votes caused me to lose the popular vote.” (There's no evidence of illegal voting.) Here is evidence.
> Records: Too many votes in 37% of Detroit’s precincts
> Not surprisingly the dems are trying to thwart an investigation into voter fraud.
> 
> Hillary did flat out lie in sworn testimony before Congress. That within itself is a felony.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> As a private citizen his opinion can change and evolve. He argued against invading Iraq with Sean Hannity whom verified this.
> Of course his opinion can change- but he said he didn't want to go into Iraq but he is on record otherwise
> _during a September 2002 interview on Howard Stern's radio show Trump was asked if he supported invading Iraq. "Yeah, I guess so," he answered.
> _
> 
> Wow he was wrong by 3 as far as how many times he was on Time. How horrible.
> Not horrible- but it is another lie- people- and news organizations make mistakes- when CNN makes a mistake Trump calls it 'Fake News"- when Trump makes a 'mistake'- you just excuse it as being just a mistake.
> 
> 
> Here is evidence.
> No- thats not evidence. Trump claimed there were 3-5 million illegal votes cast in 2016- and you just dumped a pile of crap on the floor and claim that is evidence for Trump's claim. Trump has never been able to provide any evidence of 3-5 million illegal voters- he was just parroting what he was hearing from the Fake Right Wing News.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not quite.
> 
> Sean Hannity Says Trump Was Opposed to Iraq War
> 
> _*Sean Hannity Says Trump Was Opposed to Iraq War*
> Donald Trump did in fact oppose the Iraq War, despite public claims he made that say otherwise.
> 
> Fox News anchor Sean Hannity confirmed in a tweet Monday evening he and Trump, the Republican candidate for president, used to argue about the Iraq War back in 2003 when it began.
> 
> Hannity said Trump was not in favor of it when asked by Erik Wemple of The Washington Post_.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course his opinion can change- but he said he didn't want to go into Iraq but he is on record otherwise
> _*during a September 2002 interview on Howard Stern's radio show Trump was asked if he supported invading Iraq. "Yeah, I guess so," he answered.*_
> 
> How does "Yeah, I guess" I support invading Iraq" square with Trump's claim he was always against the war in Iraq?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> However, he told Sean Hannity he was against it.
> 
> I would like to hear more of the context with Howard Stern.
Click to expand...


Let's compare transcripts- you provide the transcript from Sean Hannity's program- and I will provide it from Howard Stern's program.

Deal?


----------



## CMike

Syriusly said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oreo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure- glad to
> 
> 
> 
> President Trump’s Lies, the Definitive List
> 
> *Jan. 21 *“I wasn't a fan of Iraq. I didn't want to go into Iraq.” (He was for an invasion before he was against it.)*Jan. 21 *“A reporter for Time magazine — and I have been on their cover 14 or 15 times. I think we have the all-time record in the history of Time magazine.” (Trump was on the cover 11 times and Nixon appeared 55 times.)*Jan. 23 *“Between 3 million and 5 million illegal votes caused me to lose the popular vote.” (There's no evidence of illegal voting.)*Jan. 25 *“Now, the audience was the biggest ever. But this crowd was massive. Look how far back it goes. This crowd was massive.” (Official aerial photos show Obama's 2009 inauguration was much more heavily attended.)*Jan. 25 *“Take a look at the Pew reports (which show voter fraud.)” (The report never mentioned voter fraud.)*Jan. 25 *“You had millions of people that now aren't insured anymore.” (The real number is less than 1 million, according to the Urban Institute.)*Jan. 25 *“So, look, when President Obama was there two weeks ago making a speech, very nice speech. Two people were shot and killed during his speech. You can't have that.” (There were no gun homicide victims in Chicago that day.)*Jan. 26 *“We've taken in tens of thousands of people. We know nothing about them. They can say they vet them. They didn't vet them. They have no papers. How can you vet somebody when you don't know anything about them and you have no papers? How do you vet them? You can't.” (Vetting lasts up to two years.)*Jan. 26 *“I cut off hundreds of millions of dollars off one particular plane, hundreds of millions of dollars in a short period of time. It wasn't like I spent, like, weeks, hours, less than hours, and many, many hundreds of millions of dollars. And the plane's going to be better.” (Most of the cuts were already planned.)*Jan. 28 *“The coverage about me in the @nytimes and the @washingtonpost has been so false and angry that the Times actually apologized to its dwindling subscribers and readers.” (It never apologized.)*Jan. 29 *“The Cuban-Americans, I got 84 percent of that vote.” (There is no support for this.)*Jan. 30 *“Only 109 people out of 325,000 were detained and held for questioning. Big problems at airports were caused by Delta computer outage.” (At least 746 people were detained and processed, and the Delta outage happened two days later.)*Feb. 3 *“Professional anarchists, thugs and paid protesters are proving the point of the millions of people who voted to MAKE AMERICA GREAT AGAIN!” (There is no evidence of paid protesters.)*Feb. 4 *“After being forced to apologize for its bad and inaccurate coverage of me after winning the election, the FAKE NEWS @nytimes is still lost!” (It never apologized.)*Feb. 5 *“We had 109 people out of hundreds of thousands of travelers and all we did was vet those people very, very carefully.” (About 60,000 people were affected.)*Feb. 6 *“I have already saved more than $700 million when I got involved in the negotiation on the F-35.” (Much of the price drop was projected before Trump took office.)*Feb. 6 *“It's gotten to a point where it is not even being reported. And in many cases, the very, very dishonest press doesn't want to report it.” (Terrorism has been reported on, often in detail.)*Feb. 6 *“The failing @nytimes was forced to apologize to its subscribers for the poor reporting it did on my election win. Now they are worse!” (It didn't apologize.)*Feb. 6 *“And the previous administration allowed it to happen because we shouldn't have been in Iraq, but we shouldn't have gotten out the way we got out. It created a vacuum, ISIS was formed.” (The group’s origins date to 2004.)*Feb. 7 *“And yet the murder rate in our country is the highest it’s been in 47 years, right? Did you know that? Forty-seven years.” (It was higher in the 1980s and '90s.)*Feb. 7 *“I saved more than $600 million. I got involved in negotiation on a fighter jet, the F-35.” (The Defense Department projected this price drop before Trump took office.)*Feb. 9 *“Chris Cuomo, in his interview with Sen. Blumenthal, never asked him about his long-term lie about his brave ‘service’ in Vietnam. FAKE NEWS!” (It was part of Cuomo's first question.)*Feb. 9 *Sen. Richard Blumenthal “now misrepresents what Judge Gorsuch told him?” (The Gorsuch comments were later corroborated.)*Feb. 10 *“I don’t know about it. I haven’t seen it. What report is that?” (Trump knew about Flynn's actions for weeks.)*Feb. 12 *“Just leaving Florida. Big crowds of enthusiastic supporters lining the road that the FAKE NEWS media refuses to mention. Very dishonest!” (The media did cover it.)*Feb. 16 *“We got 306 because people came out and voted like they've never seen before so that's the way it goes. I guess it was the biggest Electoral College win since Ronald Reagan.” (George H.W. Bush, Bill Clinton and Barack Obama all won bigger margins in the Electoral College.)*Feb. 16 *“That’s the other thing that was wrong with the travel ban. You had Delta with a massive problem with their computer system at the airports.” (Delta's problems happened two days later.)*Feb. 16 *“Walmart announced it will create 10,000 jobs in the United States just this year because of our various plans and initiatives.” (The jobs are a result of its investment plans announced in October 2016.)*Feb. 16 *“When WikiLeaks, which I had nothing to do with, comes out and happens to give, they’re not giving classified information.” (Not always. They have released classified information in the past.)*Feb. 16 *“We had a very smooth rollout of the travel ban. But we had a bad court. Got a bad decision.” (The rollout was chaotic.)*Feb. 16 *“They’re giving stuff — what was said at an office about Hillary cheating on the debates. Which, by the way, nobody mentions. Nobody mentions that Hillary received the questions to the debates.” (It was widely covered.)*Feb. 18 *“And there was no way to vet those people. There was no documentation. There was no nothing.” (Refugees receive multiple background checks, taking up to two years.)*Feb. 18 *“You look at what's happening in Germany, you look at what's happening last night in Sweden. Sweden, who would believe this?” (Trump implied there was a terror attack in Sweden, but there was no such attack.)*Feb. 24 *“By the way, you folks are in here — this place is packed, there are lines that go back six blocks.” (There was no evidence of long lines.)*Feb. 24 *“ICE came and endorsed me.” (Only its union did.)*Feb. 24 *“Obamacare covers very few people — and remember, deduct from the number all of the people that had great health care that they loved that was taken away from them — it was taken away from them.” (Obamacare increased coverage by a net of about 20 million.)*Feb. 27 *“Since Obamacare went into effect, nearly half of the insurers are stopped and have stopped from participating in the Obamacare exchanges.” (Many fewer pulled out.)*Feb. 27 *“On one plane, on a small order of one plane, I saved $725 million. And I would say I devoted about, if I added it up, all those calls, probably about an hour. So I think that might be my highest and best use.” (Much of the price cut was already projected.)*Feb. 28 *“And now, based on our very strong and frank discussions, they are beginning to do just that.” (NATO countries agreed to meet defense spending requirements in 2014.)*Feb. 28 *“The E.P.A.’s regulators were putting people out of jobs by the hundreds of thousands.” (There's no evidence that the Waters of the United States rule caused severe job losses.)*Feb. 28 *“We have begun to drain the swamp of government corruption by imposing a five-year ban on lobbying by executive branch officials.” (They can't lobby their former agency but can still become lobbyists.)*March 3 *“It is so pathetic that the Dems have still not approved my full Cabinet.” (Paperwork for the last two candidates was still not submitted to the Senate.)*March 4 *“Terrible! Just found out that Obama had my ‘wires tapped’ in Trump Tower just before the victory. Nothing found. This is McCarthyism!” (There's no evidence of a wiretap.)*March 4 *“How low has President Obama gone to tap my phones during the very sacred election process. This is Nixon/Watergate. Bad (or sick) guy!” (There's no evidence of a wiretap.)*March 7 *“122 vicious prisoners, released by the Obama Administration from Gitmo, have returned to the battlefield. Just another terrible decision!” (113 of them were released by President George W. Bush.)*March 13 *“I saved a lot of money on those jets, didn't I? Did I do a good job? More than $725 million on them.” (Much of the cost cuts were planned before Trump.)*March 13 *“First of all, it covers very few people.” (About 20 million people gained insurance under Obamacare.)*March 15 *“On the airplanes, I saved $725 million. Probably took me a half an hour if you added up all of the times.” (Much of the cost cuts were planned before Trump.)*March 17 *“I was in Tennessee — I was just telling the folks — and half of the state has no insurance company, and the other half is going to lose the insurance company.” (There's at least one insurer in every Tennessee county.)*March 20 *“With just one negotiation on one set of airplanes, I saved the taxpayers of our country over $700 million.” (Much of the cost cuts were planned before Trump.)*March 21 *“To save taxpayer dollars, I’ve already begun negotiating better contracts for the federal government — saving over $700 million on just one set of airplanes of which there are many sets.” (Much of the cost cuts were planned before Trump.)*March 22 *“I make the statement, everyone goes crazy. The next day they have a massive riot, and death, and problems.” (Riots in Sweden broke out two days later and there were no deaths.)*March 22 *“NATO, obsolete, because it doesn’t cover terrorism. They fixed that.” (It has fought terrorism since the 1980s.)*March 22 *“Well, now, if you take a look at the votes, when I say that, I mean mostly they register wrong — in other words, for the votes, they register incorrectly and/or illegally. And they then vote. You have tremendous numbers of people.” (There's no evidence of widespread voter fraud.)*March 29 *“Remember when the failing @nytimes apologized to its subscribers, right after the election, because their coverage was so wrong. Now worse!” (It didn't apologize.)*March 31 *“We have a lot of plants going up now in Michigan that were never going to be there if I — if I didn’t win this election, those plants would never even think about going back. They were gone.” (These investments were already planned.)*April 2 *“And I was totally opposed to the war in the Middle East which I think finally has been proven, people tried very hard to say I wasn’t but you’ve seen that it is now improving.” (He was for an invasion before he was against it.)*April 2 *“Now, my last tweet — you know, the one that you are talking about, perhaps — was the one about being, in quotes, wiretapped, meaning surveilled. Guess what, it is turning out to be true.” (There is still no evidence.)*April 5 *“You have many states coming up where they’re going to have no insurance company. O.K.? It’s already happened in Tennessee. It’s happening in Kentucky. Tennessee only has half coverage. Half the state is gone. They left.” (Every marketplace region in Tennessee had at least one insurer.)*April 6 *“If you look at the kind of cost-cutting we’ve been able to achieve with the military and at the same time ordering vast amounts of equipment — saved hundreds of millions of dollars on airplanes, and really billions, because if you take that out over a period of years it’s many billions of dollars — I think we’ve had a tremendous success.” (Much of the price cuts were already projected.)*April 11 *“I like Steve, but you have to remember he was not involved in my campaign until very late. I had already beaten all the senators and all the governors, and I didn’t know Steve.” (He knew Steve Bannon since 2011.)*April 12 *“You can't do it faster, because they're obstructing. They're obstructionists. So I have people — hundreds of people that we're trying to get through. I mean you have — you see the backlog. We can't get them through.” (At this point, he had not nominated anyone for hundreds of positions.)*April 12 *“The New York Times said the word wiretapped in the headline of the first edition. Then they took it out of there fast when they realized.” (There were separate headlines for print and web, but neither were altered.)*April 12 *“The secretary general and I had a productive discussion about what more NATO can do in the fight against terrorism. I complained about that a long time ago and they made a change, and now they do fight terrorism.” (NATO has been engaged in counterterrorism efforts since the 1980s.)*April 12 *“Mosul was supposed to last for a week and now they’ve been fighting it for many months and so many more people died.” (The campaign was expected to take months.)*April 16 *“Someone should look into who paid for the small organized rallies yesterday. The election is over!” (There's no evidence of paid protesters.)*April 18 *“The fake media goes, ‘Donald Trump changed his stance on China.’ I haven’t changed my stance.” (He did.)*April 21 *“On 90 planes I saved $725 million. It's actually a little bit more than that, but it's $725 million.” (Much of the price cuts were already projected.)*April 21 *“When WikiLeaks came out … never heard of WikiLeaks, never heard of it.” (He criticized it as early as 2010.)*April 27 *“I want to help our miners while the Democrats are blocking their healthcare.” (The bill to extend health benefits for certain coal miners was introduced by a Democrat and was co-sponsored by mostly Democrats.)*April 28 *“The trade deficit with Mexico is close to $70 billion, even with Canada it’s $17 billion trade deficit with Canada.” (The U.S. had an $8.1 billion trade surplus, not deficit, with Canada in 2016.)*April 28 *“She's running against someone who's going to raise your taxes to the sky, destroy your health care, and he's for open borders — lots of crime.” (Those are not Jon Ossoff's positions.)*April 28 *“The F-35 fighter jet program — it was way over budget. I’ve saved $725 million plus, just by getting involved in the negotiation.” (Much of the price cuts were planned before Trump.)*April 29 *“They're incompetent, dishonest people who after an election had to apologize because they covered it, us, me, but all of us, they covered it so badly that they felt they were forced to apologize because their predictions were so bad.” (The Times did not apologize.)*April 29 *“As you know, I've been a big critic of China, and I've been talking about currency manipulation for a long time. But I have to tell you that during the election, number one, they stopped.” (China stopped years ago.)*April 29 *“I've already saved more than $725 million on a simple order of F-35 planes. I got involved in the negotiation.” (Much of the price cuts were planned before Trump.)*April 29 *“We're also getting NATO countries to finally step up and contribute their fair share. They've begun to increase their contributions by billions of dollars, but we are not going to be satisfied until everyone pays what they owe.” (The deal was struck in 2014.)*April 29 *“When they talk about currency manipulation, and I did say I would call China, if they were, a currency manipulator, early in my tenure. And then I get there. Number one, they — as soon as I got elected, they stopped.” (China stopped in 2014.)*April 29 *“I was negotiating to reduce the price of the big fighter jet contract, the F-35, which was totally out of control. I will save billions and billions and billions of dollars.” (Most of the cuts were planned before Trump.)*April 29 *“I think our side's been proven very strongly. And everybody's talking about it.” (There's still no evidence Trump's phones were tapped.)*May 1 *“Well, we are protecting pre-existing conditions. And it'll be every good — bit as good on pre-existing conditions as Obamacare.” (The bill weakens protections for people with pre-existing conditions.)*May 1 *“The F-35 fighter jet — I saved — I got involved in the negotiation. It's 2,500 jets. I negotiated for 90 planes, lot 10. I got $725 million off the price.” (Much of the price cuts were planned before Trump.)*May 1 *“First of all, since I started running, they haven't increased their — you know, they have not manipulated their currency. I think that was out of respect to me and the campaign.” (China stopped years ago.)*May 2 *“I love buying those planes at a reduced price. I have been really — I have cut billions — I have to tell you this, and they can check, right, Martha? I have cut billions and billions of dollars off plane contracts sitting here.” (Much of the cost cuts were planned before Trump.)*May 4 *“Number two, they’re actually not a currency [manipulator]. You know, since I’ve been talking about currency manipulation with respect to them and other countries, they stopped.” (China stopped years ago.)*May 4 *“We’re the highest-taxed nation in the world.” (We're not.)*May 4 *“Nobody cares about my tax return except for the reporters.” (Polls show most Americans do care.)*May 8 *“You know we’ve gotten billions of dollars more in NATO than we’re getting. All because of me.” (The deal was struck in 2014.)*May 8 *“But when I did his show, which by the way was very highly rated. It was high — highest rating. The highest rating he’s ever had.” (Colbert's “Late Show” debut had nearly two million more viewers.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You nailed it--there were actually so many lies that Trump told, that politifact couldn't even keep up with them, so they just awarded him the liar of the year.
> PolitiFact awards Donald Trump its 'Lie of the Year'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> These are media lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So Trump didn't say these things?
> 
> You really believe Trump didn't say any of these things?
> 
> You are a Trump voter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Trump’s Lies, the Definitive List
> 
> *Jan. 21 *“I wasn't a fan of Iraq. I didn't want to go into Iraq.” (He was for an invasion before he was against it.)*Jan. 21 *“A reporter for Time magazine — and I have been on their cover 14 or 15 times. I think we have the all-time record in the history of Time magazine.” (Trump was on the cover 11 times and Nixon appeared 55 times.)*Jan. 23 *“Between 3 million and 5 million illegal votes caused me to lose the popular vote.” (There's no evidence of illegal voting.)*Jan. 25 *“Now, the audience was the biggest ever. But this crowd was massive. Look how far back it goes. This crowd was massive.” (Official aerial photos show Obama's 2009 inauguration was much more heavily attended.)*Jan. 25 *“Take a look at the Pew reports (which show voter fraud.)” (The report never mentioned voter fraud.)*Jan. 25 *“You had millions of people that now aren't insured anymore.” (The real number is less than 1 million, according to the Urban Institute.)*Jan. 25 *“So, look, when President Obama was there two weeks ago making a speech, very nice speech. Two people were shot and killed during his speech. You can't have that.” (There were no gun homicide victims in Chicago that day.)*Jan. 26 *“We've taken in tens of thousands of people. We know nothing about them. They can say they vet them. They didn't vet them. They have no papers. How can you vet somebody when you don't know anything about them and you have no papers? How do you vet them? You can't.” (Vetting lasts up to two years.)*Jan. 26 *“I cut off hundreds of millions of dollars off one particular plane, hundreds of millions of dollars in a short period of time. It wasn't like I spent, like, weeks, hours, less than hours, and many, many hundreds of millions of dollars. And the plane's going to be better.” (Most of the cuts were already planned.)*Jan. 28 *“The coverage about me in the @nytimes and the @washingtonpost has been so false and angry that the Times actually apologized to its dwindling subscribers and readers.” (It never apologized.)*Jan. 29 *“The Cuban-Americans, I got 84 percent of that vote.” (There is no support for this.)*Jan. 30 *“Only 109 people out of 325,000 were detained and held for questioning. Big problems at airports were caused by Delta computer outage.” (At least 746 people were detained and processed, and the Delta outage happened two days later.)*Feb. 3 *“Professional anarchists, thugs and paid protesters are proving the point of the millions of people who voted to MAKE AMERICA GREAT AGAIN!” (There is no evidence of paid protesters.)*Feb. 4 *“After being forced to apologize for its bad and inaccurate coverage of me after winning the election, the FAKE NEWS @nytimes is still lost!” (It never apologized.)*Feb. 5 *“We had 109 people out of hundreds of thousands of travelers and all we did was vet those people very, very carefully.” (About 60,000 people were affected.)*Feb. 6 *“I have already saved more than $700 million when I got involved in the negotiation on the F-35.” (Much of the price drop was projected before Trump took office.)*Feb. 6 *“It's gotten to a point where it is not even being reported. And in many cases, the very, very dishonest press doesn't want to report it.” (Terrorism has been reported on, often in detail.)*Feb. 6 *“The failing @nytimes was forced to apologize to its subscribers for the poor reporting it did on my election win. Now they are worse!” (It didn't apologize.)*Feb. 6 *“And the previous administration allowed it to happen because we shouldn't have been in Iraq, but we shouldn't have gotten out the way we got out. It created a vacuum, ISIS was formed.” (The group’s origins date to 2004.)*Feb. 7 *“And yet the murder rate in our country is the highest it’s been in 47 years, right? Did you know that? Forty-seven years.” (It was higher in the 1980s and '90s.)*Feb. 7 *“I saved more than $600 million. I got involved in negotiation on a fighter jet, the F-35.” (The Defense Department projected this price drop before Trump took office.)*Feb. 9 *“Chris Cuomo, in his interview with Sen. Blumenthal, never asked him about his long-term lie about his brave ‘service’ in Vietnam. FAKE NEWS!” (It was part of Cuomo's first question.)*Feb. 9 *Sen. Richard Blumenthal “now misrepresents what Judge Gorsuch told him?” (The Gorsuch comments were later corroborated.)*Feb. 10 *“I don’t know about it. I haven’t seen it. What report is that?” (Trump knew about Flynn's actions for weeks.)*Feb. 12 *“Just leaving Florida. Big crowds of enthusiastic supporters lining the road that the FAKE NEWS media refuses to mention. Very dishonest!” (The media did cover it.)*Feb. 16 *“We got 306 because people came out and voted like they've never seen before so that's the way it goes. I guess it was the biggest Electoral College win since Ronald Reagan.” (George H.W. Bush, Bill Clinton and Barack Obama all won bigger margins in the Electoral College.)*Feb. 16 *“That’s the other thing that was wrong with the travel ban. You had Delta with a massive problem with their computer system at the airports.” (Delta's problems happened two days later.)*Feb. 16 *“Walmart announced it will create 10,000 jobs in the United States just this year because of our various plans and initiatives.” (The jobs are a result of its investment plans announced in October 2016.)*Feb. 16 *“When WikiLeaks, which I had nothing to do with, comes out and happens to give, they’re not giving classified information.” (Not always. They have released classified information in the past.)*Feb. 16 *“We had a very smooth rollout of the travel ban. But we had a bad court. Got a bad decision.” (The rollout was chaotic.)*Feb. 16 *“They’re giving stuff — what was said at an office about Hillary cheating on the debates. Which, by the way, nobody mentions. Nobody mentions that Hillary received the questions to the debates.” (It was widely covered.)*Feb. 18 *“And there was no way to vet those people. There was no documentation. There was no nothing.” (Refugees receive multiple background checks, taking up to two years.)*Feb. 18 *“You look at what's happening in Germany, you look at what's happening last night in Sweden. Sweden, who would believe this?” (Trump implied there was a terror attack in Sweden, but there was no such attack.)*Feb. 24 *“By the way, you folks are in here — this place is packed, there are lines that go back six blocks.” (There was no evidence of long lines.)*Feb. 24 *“ICE came and endorsed me.” (Only its union did.)*Feb. 24 *“Obamacare covers very few people — and remember, deduct from the number all of the people that had great health care that they loved that was taken away from them — it was taken away from them.” (Obamacare increased coverage by a net of about 20 million.)*Feb. 27 *“Since Obamacare went into effect, nearly half of the insurers are stopped and have stopped from participating in the Obamacare exchanges.” (Many fewer pulled out.)*Feb. 27 *“On one plane, on a small order of one plane, I saved $725 million. And I would say I devoted about, if I added it up, all those calls, probably about an hour. So I think that might be my highest and best use.” (Much of the price cut was already projected.)*Feb. 28 *“And now, based on our very strong and frank discussions, they are beginning to do just that.” (NATO countries agreed to meet defense spending requirements in 2014.)*Feb. 28 *“The E.P.A.’s regulators were putting people out of jobs by the hundreds of thousands.” (There's no evidence that the Waters of the United States rule caused severe job losses.)*Feb. 28 *“We have begun to drain the swamp of government corruption by imposing a five-year ban on lobbying by executive branch officials.” (They can't lobby their former agency but can still become lobbyists.)*March 3 *“It is so pathetic that the Dems have still not approved my full Cabinet.” (Paperwork for the last two candidates was still not submitted to the Senate.)*March 4 *“Terrible! Just found out that Obama had my ‘wires tapped’ in Trump Tower just before the victory. Nothing found. This is McCarthyism!” (There's no evidence of a wiretap.)*March 4 *“How low has President Obama gone to tap my phones during the very sacred election process. This is Nixon/Watergate. Bad (or sick) guy!” (There's no evidence of a wiretap.)*March 7 *“122 vicious prisoners, released by the Obama Administration from Gitmo, have returned to the battlefield. Just another terrible decision!” (113 of them were released by President George W. Bush.)*March 13 *“I saved a lot of money on those jets, didn't I? Did I do a good job? More than $725 million on them.” (Much of the cost cuts were planned before Trump.)*March 13 *“First of all, it covers very few people.” (About 20 million people gained insurance under Obamacare.)*March 15 *“On the airplanes, I saved $725 million. Probably took me a half an hour if you added up all of the times.” (Much of the cost cuts were planned before Trump.)*March 17 *“I was in Tennessee — I was just telling the folks — and half of the state has no insurance company, and the other half is going to lose the insurance company.” (There's at least one insurer in every Tennessee county.)*March 20 *“With just one negotiation on one set of airplanes, I saved the taxpayers of our country over $700 million.” (Much of the cost cuts were planned before Trump.)*March 21 *“To save taxpayer dollars, I’ve already begun negotiating better contracts for the federal government — saving over $700 million on just one set of airplanes of which there are many sets.” (Much of the cost cuts were planned before Trump.)*March 22 *“I make the statement, everyone goes crazy. The next day they have a massive riot, and death, and problems.” (Riots in Sweden broke out two days later and there were no deaths.)*March 22 *“NATO, obsolete, because it doesn’t cover terrorism. They fixed that.” (It has fought terrorism since the 1980s.)*March 22 *“Well, now, if you take a look at the votes, when I say that, I mean mostly they register wrong — in other words, for the votes, they register incorrectly and/or illegally. And they then vote. You have tremendous numbers of people.” (There's no evidence of widespread voter fraud.)*March 29 *“Remember when the failing @nytimes apologized to its subscribers, right after the election, because their coverage was so wrong. Now worse!” (It didn't apologize.)*March 31 *“We have a lot of plants going up now in Michigan that were never going to be there if I — if I didn’t win this election, those plants would never even think about going back. They were gone.” (These investments were already planned.)*April 2 *“And I was totally opposed to the war in the Middle East which I think finally has been proven, people tried very hard to say I wasn’t but you’ve seen that it is now improving.” (He was for an invasion before he was against it.)*April 2 *“Now, my last tweet — you know, the one that you are talking about, perhaps — was the one about being, in quotes, wiretapped, meaning surveilled. Guess what, it is turning out to be true.” (There is still no evidence.)*April 5 *“You have many states coming up where they’re going to have no insurance company. O.K.? It’s already happened in Tennessee. It’s happening in Kentucky. Tennessee only has half coverage. Half the state is gone. They left.” (Every marketplace region in Tennessee had at least one insurer.)*April 6 *“If you look at the kind of cost-cutting we’ve been able to achieve with the military and at the same time ordering vast amounts of equipment — saved hundreds of millions of dollars on airplanes, and really billions, because if you take that out over a period of years it’s many billions of dollars — I think we’ve had a tremendous success.” (Much of the price cuts were already projected.)*April 11 *“I like Steve, but you have to remember he was not involved in my campaign until very late. I had already beaten all the senators and all the governors, and I didn’t know Steve.” (He knew Steve Bannon since 2011.)*April 12 *“You can't do it faster, because they're obstructing. They're obstructionists. So I have people — hundreds of people that we're trying to get through. I mean you have — you see the backlog. We can't get them through.” (At this point, he had not nominated anyone for hundreds of positions.)*April 12 *“The New York Times said the word wiretapped in the headline of the first edition. Then they took it out of there fast when they realized.” (There were separate headlines for print and web, but neither were altered.)*April 12 *“The secretary general and I had a productive discussion about what more NATO can do in the fight against terrorism. I complained about that a long time ago and they made a change, and now they do fight terrorism.” (NATO has been engaged in counterterrorism efforts since the 1980s.)*April 12 *“Mosul was supposed to last for a week and now they’ve been fighting it for many months and so many more people died.” (The campaign was expected to take months.)*April 16 *“Someone should look into who paid for the small organized rallies yesterday. The election is over!” (There's no evidence of paid protesters.)*April 18 *“The fake media goes, ‘Donald Trump changed his stance on China.’ I haven’t changed my stance.” (He did.)*April 21 *“On 90 planes I saved $725 million. It's actually a little bit more than that, but it's $725 million.” (Much of the price cuts were already projected.)*April 21 *“When WikiLeaks came out … never heard of WikiLeaks, never heard of it.” (He criticized it as early as 2010.)*April 27 *“I want to help our miners while the Democrats are blocking their healthcare.” (The bill to extend health benefits for certain coal miners was introduced by a Democrat and was co-sponsored by mostly Democrats.)*April 28 *“The trade deficit with Mexico is close to $70 billion, even with Canada it’s $17 billion trade deficit with Canada.” (The U.S. had an $8.1 billion trade surplus, not deficit, with Canada in 2016.)*April 28 *“She's running against someone who's going to raise your taxes to the sky, destroy your health care, and he's for open borders — lots of crime.” (Those are not Jon Ossoff's positions.)*April 28 *“The F-35 fighter jet program — it was way over budget. I’ve saved $725 million plus, just by getting involved in the negotiation.” (Much of the price cuts were planned before Trump.)*April 29 *“They're incompetent, dishonest people who after an election had to apologize because they covered it, us, me, but all of us, they covered it so badly that they felt they were forced to apologize because their predictions were so bad.” (The Times did not apologize.)*April 29 *“As you know, I've been a big critic of China, and I've been talking about currency manipulation for a long time. But I have to tell you that during the election, number one, they stopped.” (China stopped years ago.)*April 29 *“I've already saved more than $725 million on a simple order of F-35 planes. I got involved in the negotiation.” (Much of the price cuts were planned before Trump.)*April 29 *“We're also getting NATO countries to finally step up and contribute their fair share. They've begun to increase their contributions by billions of dollars, but we are not going to be satisfied until everyone pays what they owe.” (The deal was struck in 2014.)*April 29 *“When they talk about currency manipulation, and I did say I would call China, if they were, a currency manipulator, early in my tenure. And then I get there. Number one, they — as soon as I got elected, they stopped.” (China stopped in 2014.)*April 29 *“I was negotiating to reduce the price of the big fighter jet contract, the F-35, which was totally out of control. I will save billions and billions and billions of dollars.” (Most of the cuts were planned before Trump.)*April 29 *“I think our side's been proven very strongly. And everybody's talking about it.” (There's still no evidence Trump's phones were tapped.)*May 1 *“Well, we are protecting pre-existing conditions. And it'll be every good — bit as good on pre-existing conditions as Obamacare.” (The bill weakens protections for people with pre-existing conditions.)*May 1 *“The F-35 fighter jet — I saved — I got involved in the negotiation. It's 2,500 jets. I negotiated for 90 planes, lot 10. I got $725 million off the price.” (Much of the price cuts were planned before Trump.)*May 1 *“First of all, since I started running, they haven't increased their — you know, they have not manipulated their currency. I think that was out of respect to me and the campaign.” (China stopped years ago.)*May 2 *“I love buying those planes at a reduced price. I have been really — I have cut billions — I have to tell you this, and they can check, right, Martha? I have cut billions and billions of dollars off plane contracts sitting here.” (Much of the cost cuts were planned before Trump.)*May 4 *“Number two, they’re actually not a currency [manipulator]. You know, since I’ve been talking about currency manipulation with respect to them and other countries, they stopped.” (China stopped years ago.)*May 4 *“We’re the highest-taxed nation in the world.” (We're not.)*May 4 *“Nobody cares about my tax return except for the reporters.” (Polls show most Americans do care.)*May 8 *“You know we’ve gotten billions of dollars more in NATO than we’re getting. All because of me.” (The deal was struck in 2014.)*May 8 *“But when I did his show, which by the way was very highly rated. It was high — highest rating. The highest rating he’s ever had.” (Colbert's “Late Show” debut had nearly two million more viewers.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I exposed the first three. The "article" and left wing media said there was no evidence of voter fraud, I posted proof that there was. LIE..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You exposed nothing other than your partisan blindness.
> 
> The media has said that there is no evidence of 3-5 million illegal votes- which Trump claimed.
> 
> You- and Trump- have provided no evidence of 3-5 million illegal votes. No one has.
> 
> Trump lied- now he has created a commission to look for evidence of what he lied about.
Click to expand...

The liberal media and this "article" said there was NO evidence of illegal voting. I just provided some evidence of illegal voting. Thus what the media has been saying is a lie.


----------



## Syriusly

CMike said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you are grateful to Russia for
> a) breaking American law and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What laws did they break?  Russia is not subject to American law so did they break international laws?  Which ones?  And why then isn't Russia held before NATO or the UN to answer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> b) for hacking in order to try to corrupt an American election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For hacking what?  Where?  What was hacked?  Who has examined it? WHERE IS THE DNC server they say was hacked???
> 
> You are indeed a Trump voter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _*
> 
> 
> 
> GOD BLESS THE TRUMP VOTER!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *_
> 
> 
> 
> _*View attachment 137317 *_
> Saved us from a fate worse than death, another poisonous, demented, treacherous lying scumbag democrat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Also perhaps Podesta should have picked another password other than "password".
> 
> Anyone could have gotten into his account.
> 
> I'm not sure it's the Russians. The intel agencies have been politicized.
> 
> I heard a theory that it could have been people within the NSA whom didn't want someone as dangerous as Hillary to get control of this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .  Also, they didn't have a bunch of crap they were hiding they didn't want the public to see anyway.  .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> Have you seen all of the RNC emails?
> 
> Doesn't sound like they want the public to see them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The DNC didn't allow the FBI to examine their computers so it must have been really bad stuff on it.
Click to expand...


Donald Trump hasn't allowed the American voters to see his tax returns- so they must have really bad stuff on them


----------



## Syriusly

CMike said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oreo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You nailed it--there were actually so many lies that Trump told, that politifact couldn't even keep up with them, so they just awarded him the liar of the year.
> PolitiFact awards Donald Trump its 'Lie of the Year'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are media lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So Trump didn't say these things?
> 
> You really believe Trump didn't say any of these things?
> 
> You are a Trump voter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Trump’s Lies, the Definitive List
> 
> *Jan. 21 *“I wasn't a fan of Iraq. I didn't want to go into Iraq.” (He was for an invasion before he was against it.)*Jan. 21 *“A reporter for Time magazine — and I have been on their cover 14 or 15 times. I think we have the all-time record in the history of Time magazine.” (Trump was on the cover 11 times and Nixon appeared 55 times.)*Jan. 23 *“Between 3 million and 5 million illegal votes caused me to lose the popular vote.” (There's no evidence of illegal voting.)*Jan. 25 *“Now, the audience was the biggest ever. But this crowd was massive. Look how far back it goes. This crowd was massive.” (Official aerial photos show Obama's 2009 inauguration was much more heavily attended.)*Jan. 25 *“Take a look at the Pew reports (which show voter fraud.)” (The report never mentioned voter fraud.)*Jan. 25 *“You had millions of people that now aren't insured anymore.” (The real number is less than 1 million, according to the Urban Institute.)*Jan. 25 *“So, look, when President Obama was there two weeks ago making a speech, very nice speech. Two people were shot and killed during his speech. You can't have that.” (There were no gun homicide victims in Chicago that day.)*Jan. 26 *“We've taken in tens of thousands of people. We know nothing about them. They can say they vet them. They didn't vet them. They have no papers. How can you vet somebody when you don't know anything about them and you have no papers? How do you vet them? You can't.” (Vetting lasts up to two years.)*Jan. 26 *“I cut off hundreds of millions of dollars off one particular plane, hundreds of millions of dollars in a short period of time. It wasn't like I spent, like, weeks, hours, less than hours, and many, many hundreds of millions of dollars. And the plane's going to be better.” (Most of the cuts were already planned.)*Jan. 28 *“The coverage about me in the @nytimes and the @washingtonpost has been so false and angry that the Times actually apologized to its dwindling subscribers and readers.” (It never apologized.)*Jan. 29 *“The Cuban-Americans, I got 84 percent of that vote.” (There is no support for this.)*Jan. 30 *“Only 109 people out of 325,000 were detained and held for questioning. Big problems at airports were caused by Delta computer outage.” (At least 746 people were detained and processed, and the Delta outage happened two days later.)*Feb. 3 *“Professional anarchists, thugs and paid protesters are proving the point of the millions of people who voted to MAKE AMERICA GREAT AGAIN!” (There is no evidence of paid protesters.)*Feb. 4 *“After being forced to apologize for its bad and inaccurate coverage of me after winning the election, the FAKE NEWS @nytimes is still lost!” (It never apologized.)*Feb. 5 *“We had 109 people out of hundreds of thousands of travelers and all we did was vet those people very, very carefully.” (About 60,000 people were affected.)*Feb. 6 *“I have already saved more than $700 million when I got involved in the negotiation on the F-35.” (Much of the price drop was projected before Trump took office.)*Feb. 6 *“It's gotten to a point where it is not even being reported. And in many cases, the very, very dishonest press doesn't want to report it.” (Terrorism has been reported on, often in detail.)*Feb. 6 *“The failing @nytimes was forced to apologize to its subscribers for the poor reporting it did on my election win. Now they are worse!” (It didn't apologize.)*Feb. 6 *“And the previous administration allowed it to happen because we shouldn't have been in Iraq, but we shouldn't have gotten out the way we got out. It created a vacuum, ISIS was formed.” (The group’s origins date to 2004.)*Feb. 7 *“And yet the murder rate in our country is the highest it’s been in 47 years, right? Did you know that? Forty-seven years.” (It was higher in the 1980s and '90s.)*Feb. 7 *“I saved more than $600 million. I got involved in negotiation on a fighter jet, the F-35.” (The Defense Department projected this price drop before Trump took office.)*Feb. 9 *“Chris Cuomo, in his interview with Sen. Blumenthal, never asked him about his long-term lie about his brave ‘service’ in Vietnam. FAKE NEWS!” (It was part of Cuomo's first question.)*Feb. 9 *Sen. Richard Blumenthal “now misrepresents what Judge Gorsuch told him?” (The Gorsuch comments were later corroborated.)*Feb. 10 *“I don’t know about it. I haven’t seen it. What report is that?” (Trump knew about Flynn's actions for weeks.)*Feb. 12 *“Just leaving Florida. Big crowds of enthusiastic supporters lining the road that the FAKE NEWS media refuses to mention. Very dishonest!” (The media did cover it.)*Feb. 16 *“We got 306 because people came out and voted like they've never seen before so that's the way it goes. I guess it was the biggest Electoral College win since Ronald Reagan.” (George H.W. Bush, Bill Clinton and Barack Obama all won bigger margins in the Electoral College.)*Feb. 16 *“That’s the other thing that was wrong with the travel ban. You had Delta with a massive problem with their computer system at the airports.” (Delta's problems happened two days later.)*Feb. 16 *“Walmart announced it will create 10,000 jobs in the United States just this year because of our various plans and initiatives.” (The jobs are a result of its investment plans announced in October 2016.)*Feb. 16 *“When WikiLeaks, which I had nothing to do with, comes out and happens to give, they’re not giving classified information.” (Not always. They have released classified information in the past.)*Feb. 16 *“We had a very smooth rollout of the travel ban. But we had a bad court. Got a bad decision.” (The rollout was chaotic.)*Feb. 16 *“They’re giving stuff — what was said at an office about Hillary cheating on the debates. Which, by the way, nobody mentions. Nobody mentions that Hillary received the questions to the debates.” (It was widely covered.)*Feb. 18 *“And there was no way to vet those people. There was no documentation. There was no nothing.” (Refugees receive multiple background checks, taking up to two years.)*Feb. 18 *“You look at what's happening in Germany, you look at what's happening last night in Sweden. Sweden, who would believe this?” (Trump implied there was a terror attack in Sweden, but there was no such attack.)*Feb. 24 *“By the way, you folks are in here — this place is packed, there are lines that go back six blocks.” (There was no evidence of long lines.)*Feb. 24 *“ICE came and endorsed me.” (Only its union did.)*Feb. 24 *“Obamacare covers very few people — and remember, deduct from the number all of the people that had great health care that they loved that was taken away from them — it was taken away from them.” (Obamacare increased coverage by a net of about 20 million.)*Feb. 27 *“Since Obamacare went into effect, nearly half of the insurers are stopped and have stopped from participating in the Obamacare exchanges.” (Many fewer pulled out.)*Feb. 27 *“On one plane, on a small order of one plane, I saved $725 million. And I would say I devoted about, if I added it up, all those calls, probably about an hour. So I think that might be my highest and best use.” (Much of the price cut was already projected.)*Feb. 28 *“And now, based on our very strong and frank discussions, they are beginning to do just that.” (NATO countries agreed to meet defense spending requirements in 2014.)*Feb. 28 *“The E.P.A.’s regulators were putting people out of jobs by the hundreds of thousands.” (There's no evidence that the Waters of the United States rule caused severe job losses.)*Feb. 28 *“We have begun to drain the swamp of government corruption by imposing a five-year ban on lobbying by executive branch officials.” (They can't lobby their former agency but can still become lobbyists.)*March 3 *“It is so pathetic that the Dems have still not approved my full Cabinet.” (Paperwork for the last two candidates was still not submitted to the Senate.)*March 4 *“Terrible! Just found out that Obama had my ‘wires tapped’ in Trump Tower just before the victory. Nothing found. This is McCarthyism!” (There's no evidence of a wiretap.)*March 4 *“How low has President Obama gone to tap my phones during the very sacred election process. This is Nixon/Watergate. Bad (or sick) guy!” (There's no evidence of a wiretap.)*March 7 *“122 vicious prisoners, released by the Obama Administration from Gitmo, have returned to the battlefield. Just another terrible decision!” (113 of them were released by President George W. Bush.)*March 13 *“I saved a lot of money on those jets, didn't I? Did I do a good job? More than $725 million on them.” (Much of the cost cuts were planned before Trump.)*March 13 *“First of all, it covers very few people.” (About 20 million people gained insurance under Obamacare.)*March 15 *“On the airplanes, I saved $725 million. Probably took me a half an hour if you added up all of the times.” (Much of the cost cuts were planned before Trump.)*March 17 *“I was in Tennessee — I was just telling the folks — and half of the state has no insurance company, and the other half is going to lose the insurance company.” (There's at least one insurer in every Tennessee county.)*March 20 *“With just one negotiation on one set of airplanes, I saved the taxpayers of our country over $700 million.” (Much of the cost cuts were planned before Trump.)*March 21 *“To save taxpayer dollars, I’ve already begun negotiating better contracts for the federal government — saving over $700 million on just one set of airplanes of which there are many sets.” (Much of the cost cuts were planned before Trump.)*March 22 *“I make the statement, everyone goes crazy. The next day they have a massive riot, and death, and problems.” (Riots in Sweden broke out two days later and there were no deaths.)*March 22 *“NATO, obsolete, because it doesn’t cover terrorism. They fixed that.” (It has fought terrorism since the 1980s.)*March 22 *“Well, now, if you take a look at the votes, when I say that, I mean mostly they register wrong — in other words, for the votes, they register incorrectly and/or illegally. And they then vote. You have tremendous numbers of people.” (There's no evidence of widespread voter fraud.)*March 29 *“Remember when the failing @nytimes apologized to its subscribers, right after the election, because their coverage was so wrong. Now worse!” (It didn't apologize.)*March 31 *“We have a lot of plants going up now in Michigan that were never going to be there if I — if I didn’t win this election, those plants would never even think about going back. They were gone.” (These investments were already planned.)*April 2 *“And I was totally opposed to the war in the Middle East which I think finally has been proven, people tried very hard to say I wasn’t but you’ve seen that it is now improving.” (He was for an invasion before he was against it.)*April 2 *“Now, my last tweet — you know, the one that you are talking about, perhaps — was the one about being, in quotes, wiretapped, meaning surveilled. Guess what, it is turning out to be true.” (There is still no evidence.)*April 5 *“You have many states coming up where they’re going to have no insurance company. O.K.? It’s already happened in Tennessee. It’s happening in Kentucky. Tennessee only has half coverage. Half the state is gone. They left.” (Every marketplace region in Tennessee had at least one insurer.)*April 6 *“If you look at the kind of cost-cutting we’ve been able to achieve with the military and at the same time ordering vast amounts of equipment — saved hundreds of millions of dollars on airplanes, and really billions, because if you take that out over a period of years it’s many billions of dollars — I think we’ve had a tremendous success.” (Much of the price cuts were already projected.)*April 11 *“I like Steve, but you have to remember he was not involved in my campaign until very late. I had already beaten all the senators and all the governors, and I didn’t know Steve.” (He knew Steve Bannon since 2011.)*April 12 *“You can't do it faster, because they're obstructing. They're obstructionists. So I have people — hundreds of people that we're trying to get through. I mean you have — you see the backlog. We can't get them through.” (At this point, he had not nominated anyone for hundreds of positions.)*April 12 *“The New York Times said the word wiretapped in the headline of the first edition. Then they took it out of there fast when they realized.” (There were separate headlines for print and web, but neither were altered.)*April 12 *“The secretary general and I had a productive discussion about what more NATO can do in the fight against terrorism. I complained about that a long time ago and they made a change, and now they do fight terrorism.” (NATO has been engaged in counterterrorism efforts since the 1980s.)*April 12 *“Mosul was supposed to last for a week and now they’ve been fighting it for many months and so many more people died.” (The campaign was expected to take months.)*April 16 *“Someone should look into who paid for the small organized rallies yesterday. The election is over!” (There's no evidence of paid protesters.)*April 18 *“The fake media goes, ‘Donald Trump changed his stance on China.’ I haven’t changed my stance.” (He did.)*April 21 *“On 90 planes I saved $725 million. It's actually a little bit more than that, but it's $725 million.” (Much of the price cuts were already projected.)*April 21 *“When WikiLeaks came out … never heard of WikiLeaks, never heard of it.” (He criticized it as early as 2010.)*April 27 *“I want to help our miners while the Democrats are blocking their healthcare.” (The bill to extend health benefits for certain coal miners was introduced by a Democrat and was co-sponsored by mostly Democrats.)*April 28 *“The trade deficit with Mexico is close to $70 billion, even with Canada it’s $17 billion trade deficit with Canada.” (The U.S. had an $8.1 billion trade surplus, not deficit, with Canada in 2016.)*April 28 *“She's running against someone who's going to raise your taxes to the sky, destroy your health care, and he's for open borders — lots of crime.” (Those are not Jon Ossoff's positions.)*April 28 *“The F-35 fighter jet program — it was way over budget. I’ve saved $725 million plus, just by getting involved in the negotiation.” (Much of the price cuts were planned before Trump.)*April 29 *“They're incompetent, dishonest people who after an election had to apologize because they covered it, us, me, but all of us, they covered it so badly that they felt they were forced to apologize because their predictions were so bad.” (The Times did not apologize.)*April 29 *“As you know, I've been a big critic of China, and I've been talking about currency manipulation for a long time. But I have to tell you that during the election, number one, they stopped.” (China stopped years ago.)*April 29 *“I've already saved more than $725 million on a simple order of F-35 planes. I got involved in the negotiation.” (Much of the price cuts were planned before Trump.)*April 29 *“We're also getting NATO countries to finally step up and contribute their fair share. They've begun to increase their contributions by billions of dollars, but we are not going to be satisfied until everyone pays what they owe.” (The deal was struck in 2014.)*April 29 *“When they talk about currency manipulation, and I did say I would call China, if they were, a currency manipulator, early in my tenure. And then I get there. Number one, they — as soon as I got elected, they stopped.” (China stopped in 2014.)*April 29 *“I was negotiating to reduce the price of the big fighter jet contract, the F-35, which was totally out of control. I will save billions and billions and billions of dollars.” (Most of the cuts were planned before Trump.)*April 29 *“I think our side's been proven very strongly. And everybody's talking about it.” (There's still no evidence Trump's phones were tapped.)*May 1 *“Well, we are protecting pre-existing conditions. And it'll be every good — bit as good on pre-existing conditions as Obamacare.” (The bill weakens protections for people with pre-existing conditions.)*May 1 *“The F-35 fighter jet — I saved — I got involved in the negotiation. It's 2,500 jets. I negotiated for 90 planes, lot 10. I got $725 million off the price.” (Much of the price cuts were planned before Trump.)*May 1 *“First of all, since I started running, they haven't increased their — you know, they have not manipulated their currency. I think that was out of respect to me and the campaign.” (China stopped years ago.)*May 2 *“I love buying those planes at a reduced price. I have been really — I have cut billions — I have to tell you this, and they can check, right, Martha? I have cut billions and billions of dollars off plane contracts sitting here.” (Much of the cost cuts were planned before Trump.)*May 4 *“Number two, they’re actually not a currency [manipulator]. You know, since I’ve been talking about currency manipulation with respect to them and other countries, they stopped.” (China stopped years ago.)*May 4 *“We’re the highest-taxed nation in the world.” (We're not.)*May 4 *“Nobody cares about my tax return except for the reporters.” (Polls show most Americans do care.)*May 8 *“You know we’ve gotten billions of dollars more in NATO than we’re getting. All because of me.” (The deal was struck in 2014.)*May 8 *“But when I did his show, which by the way was very highly rated. It was high — highest rating. The highest rating he’s ever had.” (Colbert's “Late Show” debut had nearly two million more viewers.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I exposed the first three. The "article" and left wing media said there was no evidence of voter fraud, I posted proof that there was. LIE..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You exposed nothing other than your partisan blindness.
> 
> The media has said that there is no evidence of 3-5 million illegal votes- which Trump claimed.
> 
> You- and Trump- have provided no evidence of 3-5 million illegal votes. No one has.
> 
> Trump lied- now he has created a commission to look for evidence of what he lied about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The liberal media and this "article" said there was NO evidence of illegal voting. I just provided some evidence of illegal voting. Thus what the media has been saying is a lie.
Click to expand...


Trump has been saying that there was 3-5 million illegal votes cast in the 2016 presidential election- you have provided 'some evidence' of some voting irregularities- not any evidence of 3-5 million illegal votes like Trump said.

Trump lied to you.


----------



## Syriusly

toobfreak said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you seen all of the RNC emails?
> Doesn't sound like they want the public to see them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Show me one I should be concerned about?  It was the DNC server that was hacked into, dufus, not the RNC.  Show us the DNC server that was supposedly hacked that the Dems are now sitting on like their LIVES depended on it!
Click to expand...


You said that the RNC didn't have anything that they didn't want the public to see.

Why then doesn't the RNC show the public their emails?


----------



## rightwinger

CMike said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure- glad to
> 
> President Trump’s Lies, the Definitive List
> 
> *Jan. 21 *“I wasn't a fan of Iraq. I didn't want to go into Iraq.” (He was for an invasion before he was against it.)*Jan. 21 *“A reporter for Time magazine — and I have been on their cover 14 or 15 times. I think we have the all-time record in the history of Time magazine.” (Trump was on the cover 11 times and Nixon appeared 55 times.)*Jan. 23 *“Between 3 million and 5 million illegal votes caused me to lose the popular vote.” (There's no evidence of illegal voting.)*Jan. 25 *“Now, the audience was the biggest ever. But this crowd was massive. Look how far back it goes. This crowd was massive.” (Official aerial photos show Obama's 2009 inauguration was much more heavily attended.)*Jan. 25 *ore viewers.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a lies, lies the democrats and their MSM propaganda minions. I'll take the first few.
> 
> My comments are in red.
> 
> 
> President Trump’s Lies, the Definitive List
> 
> *Jan. 21 *“I wasn't a fan of Iraq. I didn't want to go into Iraq.” (He was for an invasion before he was against it.)Actually this seems to acknowledge  he was for it. As a private citizen his opinion can change and evolve. He argued against invading Iraq with Sean Hannity whom verified this. *Jan. 21 *“A reporter for Time magazine — and I have been on their cover 14 or 15 times. I think we have the all-time record in the history of Time magazine.” (Trump was on the cover 11 times and Nixon appeared 55 times.)Wow he was wrong by 3 as far as how many times he was on Time. How horrible. *Jan. 23 *“Between 3 million and 5 million illegal votes caused me to lose the popular vote.” (There's no evidence of illegal voting.) Here is evidence.
> Records: Too many votes in 37% of Detroit’s precincts
> Not surprisingly the dems are trying to thwart an investigation into voter fraud.
> 
> Hillary did flat out lie in sworn testimony before Congress. That within itself is a felony.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> As a private citizen his opinion can change and evolve. He argued against invading Iraq with Sean Hannity whom verified this.
> Of course his opinion can change- but he said he didn't want to go into Iraq but he is on record otherwise
> _during a September 2002 interview on Howard Stern's radio show Trump was asked if he supported invading Iraq. "Yeah, I guess so," he answered.
> _
> 
> Wow he was wrong by 3 as far as how many times he was on Time. How horrible.
> Not horrible- but it is another lie- people- and news organizations make mistakes- when CNN makes a mistake Trump calls it 'Fake News"- when Trump makes a 'mistake'- you just excuse it as being just a mistake.
> 
> 
> Here is evidence.
> No- thats not evidence. Trump claimed there were 3-5 million illegal votes cast in 2016- and you just dumped a pile of crap on the floor and claim that is evidence for Trump's claim. Trump has never been able to provide any evidence of 3-5 million illegal voters- he was just parroting what he was hearing from the Fake Right Wing News.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not quite.
> 
> Sean Hannity Says Trump Was Opposed to Iraq War
> 
> _*Sean Hannity Says Trump Was Opposed to Iraq War*
> Donald Trump did in fact oppose the Iraq War, despite public claims he made that say otherwise.
> 
> Fox News anchor Sean Hannity confirmed in a tweet Monday evening he and Trump, the Republican candidate for president, used to argue about the Iraq War back in 2003 when it began.
> 
> Hannity said Trump was not in favor of it when asked by Erik Wemple of The Washington Post_.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sean Hannity is a trusted source?
> 
> I bet Trump uses Hannity as an excuse to Melania every time he stays out late
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As opposed to Howard Stern?
> 
> I doubt that Trump would want an excuse not to be with Melania, especially compared with that cow Michelle.
Click to expand...


Trump has cheated on all his wives...why would Melania be any different?

Honest Melaina....I was not out grabbing pussy again......Ask Sean, he will vouch for me


----------



## CMike

Syriusly said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a lies, lies the democrats and their MSM propaganda minions. I'll take the first few.
> 
> My comments are in red.
> 
> 
> President Trump’s Lies, the Definitive List
> 
> *Jan. 21 *“I wasn't a fan of Iraq. I didn't want to go into Iraq.” (He was for an invasion before he was against it.)Actually this seems to acknowledge  he was for it. As a private citizen his opinion can change and evolve. He argued against invading Iraq with Sean Hannity whom verified this. *Jan. 21 *“A reporter for Time magazine — and I have been on their cover 14 or 15 times. I think we have the all-time record in the history of Time magazine.” (Trump was on the cover 11 times and Nixon appeared 55 times.)Wow he was wrong by 3 as far as how many times he was on Time. How horrible. *Jan. 23 *“Between 3 million and 5 million illegal votes caused me to lose the popular vote.” (There's no evidence of illegal voting.) Here is evidence.
> Records: Too many votes in 37% of Detroit’s precincts
> Not surprisingly the dems are trying to thwart an investigation into voter fraud.
> 
> Hillary did flat out lie in sworn testimony before Congress. That within itself is a felony.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a private citizen his opinion can change and evolve. He argued against invading Iraq with Sean Hannity whom verified this.
> Of course his opinion can change- but he said he didn't want to go into Iraq but he is on record otherwise
> _during a September 2002 interview on Howard Stern's radio show Trump was asked if he supported invading Iraq. "Yeah, I guess so," he answered.
> _
> 
> Wow he was wrong by 3 as far as how many times he was on Time. How horrible.
> Not horrible- but it is another lie- people- and news organizations make mistakes- when CNN makes a mistake Trump calls it 'Fake News"- when Trump makes a 'mistake'- you just excuse it as being just a mistake.
> 
> 
> Here is evidence.
> No- thats not evidence. Trump claimed there were 3-5 million illegal votes cast in 2016- and you just dumped a pile of crap on the floor and claim that is evidence for Trump's claim. Trump has never been able to provide any evidence of 3-5 million illegal voters- he was just parroting what he was hearing from the Fake Right Wing News.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not quite.
> 
> Sean Hannity Says Trump Was Opposed to Iraq War
> 
> _*Sean Hannity Says Trump Was Opposed to Iraq War*
> Donald Trump did in fact oppose the Iraq War, despite public claims he made that say otherwise.
> 
> Fox News anchor Sean Hannity confirmed in a tweet Monday evening he and Trump, the Republican candidate for president, used to argue about the Iraq War back in 2003 when it began.
> 
> Hannity said Trump was not in favor of it when asked by Erik Wemple of The Washington Post_.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course his opinion can change- but he said he didn't want to go into Iraq but he is on record otherwise
> _*during a September 2002 interview on Howard Stern's radio show Trump was asked if he supported invading Iraq. "Yeah, I guess so," he answered.*_
> 
> How does "Yeah, I guess" I support invading Iraq" square with Trump's claim he was always against the war in Iraq?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> However, he told Sean Hannity he was against it.
> 
> I would like to hear more of the context with Howard Stern.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's compare transcripts- you provide the transcript from Sean Hannity's program- and I will provide it from Howard Stern's program.
> 
> Deal?
Click to expand...

I'll do your work for you.

What he told Stern is ambigious. It seems like the thought the initial invasion was a mistake. 

http://thehill.com/homenews/campaign/297953-hannity-backs-up-trump-on-iraq-war

Fox News's Sean Hannity came to Donald TrumpDonald defense Monday night, corroborating the GOP presidential nominee's debate claim that he had expressed doubts about the Iraq War to the anchor.

In a post-debate interview between Trump and Hannity, the Fox News anchor backed up the business magnate's account of conversations about the Iraq invasion.




"You know how many times we had conversations about that? You told me I was wrong, in fairness," Hannity said. 

"It was respectful and I understood where you were coming from," Trump responded.

"I was against the war, I thought it would destabilize the Middle East. I didn't realize it would be managed so badly," he added.
Trump mentioned Hannity to push back on accusations from debate moderator Lester Holt that he initially supported the Iraq War.

"I had numerous conversations with Sean Hannity at Fox," Trump said.

"He and I used to have arguments about the war," Trump added. "I said it's a terrible, stupid thing. It's going to destabilize the Middle East, and that's exactly what it's done."

Howard Stern in a 2002 radio interview asked Trump whether he supported invading Iraq. 

"Yeah, I guess so," Trump replied. "I wish the first time it was done correctly."

He addressed the Stern interview during the debate, calling it "mainstream media nonsense" that he supported the


----------



## toobfreak

Syriusly said:


> You exposed nothing other than your partisan blindness.



What?  I can hardly see you!



> The media has said that there is no evidence of 3-5 million illegal votes- which Trump claimed.



And the media which is 99.997% AGAINST Trump, they would never lie, would they?



> You- and Trump- have provided no evidence of 3-5 million illegal votes. No one has.
> 
> Trump lied- now he has created a commission to look for evidence of what he lied about.



Yep.  The evidence is right there as soon as the states stop refusing to turn it over.  I want them to turn over my voter data, I have nothing to hide.  Do you?


----------



## CMike

rightwinger said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a lies, lies the democrats and their MSM propaganda minions. I'll take the first few.
> 
> My comments are in red.
> 
> 
> President Trump’s Lies, the Definitive List
> 
> *Jan. 21 *“I wasn't a fan of Iraq. I didn't want to go into Iraq.” (He was for an invasion before he was against it.)Actually this seems to acknowledge  he was for it. As a private citizen his opinion can change and evolve. He argued against invading Iraq with Sean Hannity whom verified this. *Jan. 21 *“A reporter for Time magazine — and I have been on their cover 14 or 15 times. I think we have the all-time record in the history of Time magazine.” (Trump was on the cover 11 times and Nixon appeared 55 times.)Wow he was wrong by 3 as far as how many times he was on Time. How horrible. *Jan. 23 *“Between 3 million and 5 million illegal votes caused me to lose the popular vote.” (There's no evidence of illegal voting.) Here is evidence.
> Records: Too many votes in 37% of Detroit’s precincts
> Not surprisingly the dems are trying to thwart an investigation into voter fraud.
> 
> Hillary did flat out lie in sworn testimony before Congress. That within itself is a felony.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a private citizen his opinion can change and evolve. He argued against invading Iraq with Sean Hannity whom verified this.
> Of course his opinion can change- but he said he didn't want to go into Iraq but he is on record otherwise
> _during a September 2002 interview on Howard Stern's radio show Trump was asked if he supported invading Iraq. "Yeah, I guess so," he answered.
> _
> 
> Wow he was wrong by 3 as far as how many times he was on Time. How horrible.
> Not horrible- but it is another lie- people- and news organizations make mistakes- when CNN makes a mistake Trump calls it 'Fake News"- when Trump makes a 'mistake'- you just excuse it as being just a mistake.
> 
> 
> Here is evidence.
> No- thats not evidence. Trump claimed there were 3-5 million illegal votes cast in 2016- and you just dumped a pile of crap on the floor and claim that is evidence for Trump's claim. Trump has never been able to provide any evidence of 3-5 million illegal voters- he was just parroting what he was hearing from the Fake Right Wing News.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not quite.
> 
> Sean Hannity Says Trump Was Opposed to Iraq War
> 
> _*Sean Hannity Says Trump Was Opposed to Iraq War*
> Donald Trump did in fact oppose the Iraq War, despite public claims he made that say otherwise.
> 
> Fox News anchor Sean Hannity confirmed in a tweet Monday evening he and Trump, the Republican candidate for president, used to argue about the Iraq War back in 2003 when it began.
> 
> Hannity said Trump was not in favor of it when asked by Erik Wemple of The Washington Post_.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sean Hannity is a trusted source?
> 
> I bet Trump uses Hannity as an excuse to Melania every time he stays out late
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As opposed to Howard Stern?
> 
> I doubt that Trump would want an excuse not to be with Melania, especially compared with that cow Michelle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump has cheated on all his wives...why would Melania be any different?
> 
> Honest Melaina....I was not out grabbing pussy again......Ask Sean, he will vouch for me
Click to expand...

Yanno. I don't know and I  don't care about his sex life.


----------



## CMike

rightwinger said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a lies, lies the democrats and their MSM propaganda minions. I'll take the first few.
> 
> My comments are in red.
> 
> 
> President Trump’s Lies, the Definitive List
> 
> *Jan. 21 *“I wasn't a fan of Iraq. I didn't want to go into Iraq.” (He was for an invasion before he was against it.)Actually this seems to acknowledge  he was for it. As a private citizen his opinion can change and evolve. He argued against invading Iraq with Sean Hannity whom verified this. *Jan. 21 *“A reporter for Time magazine — and I have been on their cover 14 or 15 times. I think we have the all-time record in the history of Time magazine.” (Trump was on the cover 11 times and Nixon appeared 55 times.)Wow he was wrong by 3 as far as how many times he was on Time. How horrible. *Jan. 23 *“Between 3 million and 5 million illegal votes caused me to lose the popular vote.” (There's no evidence of illegal voting.) Here is evidence.
> Records: Too many votes in 37% of Detroit’s precincts
> Not surprisingly the dems are trying to thwart an investigation into voter fraud.
> 
> Hillary did flat out lie in sworn testimony before Congress. That within itself is a felony.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a private citizen his opinion can change and evolve. He argued against invading Iraq with Sean Hannity whom verified this.
> Of course his opinion can change- but he said he didn't want to go into Iraq but he is on record otherwise
> _during a September 2002 interview on Howard Stern's radio show Trump was asked if he supported invading Iraq. "Yeah, I guess so," he answered.
> _
> 
> Wow he was wrong by 3 as far as how many times he was on Time. How horrible.
> Not horrible- but it is another lie- people- and news organizations make mistakes- when CNN makes a mistake Trump calls it 'Fake News"- when Trump makes a 'mistake'- you just excuse it as being just a mistake.
> 
> 
> Here is evidence.
> No- thats not evidence. Trump claimed there were 3-5 million illegal votes cast in 2016- and you just dumped a pile of crap on the floor and claim that is evidence for Trump's claim. Trump has never been able to provide any evidence of 3-5 million illegal voters- he was just parroting what he was hearing from the Fake Right Wing News.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not quite.
> 
> Sean Hannity Says Trump Was Opposed to Iraq War
> 
> _*Sean Hannity Says Trump Was Opposed to Iraq War*
> Donald Trump did in fact oppose the Iraq War, despite public claims he made that say otherwise.
> 
> Fox News anchor Sean Hannity confirmed in a tweet Monday evening he and Trump, the Republican candidate for president, used to argue about the Iraq War back in 2003 when it began.
> 
> Hannity said Trump was not in favor of it when asked by Erik Wemple of The Washington Post_.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sean Hannity is a trusted source?
> 
> I bet Trump uses Hannity as an excuse to Melania every time he stays out late
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As opposed to Howard Stern?
> 
> I doubt that Trump would want an excuse not to be with Melania, especially compared with that cow Michelle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump has cheated on all his wives...why would Melania be any different?
> 
> Honest Melaina....I was not out grabbing pussy again......Ask Sean, he will vouch for me
Click to expand...

As opposed to Bill Clinton whom actually sexually assaulted women and Hillary whom tried to destroy Bill's victims.


----------



## Syriusly

toobfreak said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> You exposed nothing other than your partisan blindness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The media has said that there is no evidence of 3-5 million illegal votes- which Trump claimed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the media which is 99.997% AGAINST Trump, they would never lie, would they?
Click to expand...


I was responding to the post that referred to the media. 

Feel free to post the evidence that Trump has provided of those 3-5 million illegal votes.

It isn't the media which doesn't have the 'proof'- it is Trump that doesn't have the proof.

And we all know that Trump lies- constantly. 

But Trumpster's don't care if he lies.


----------



## Syriusly

CMike said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a private citizen his opinion can change and evolve. He argued against invading Iraq with Sean Hannity whom verified this.
> Of course his opinion can change- but he said he didn't want to go into Iraq but he is on record otherwise
> _during a September 2002 interview on Howard Stern's radio show Trump was asked if he supported invading Iraq. "Yeah, I guess so," he answered.
> _
> 
> Wow he was wrong by 3 as far as how many times he was on Time. How horrible.
> Not horrible- but it is another lie- people- and news organizations make mistakes- when CNN makes a mistake Trump calls it 'Fake News"- when Trump makes a 'mistake'- you just excuse it as being just a mistake.
> 
> 
> Here is evidence.
> No- thats not evidence. Trump claimed there were 3-5 million illegal votes cast in 2016- and you just dumped a pile of crap on the floor and claim that is evidence for Trump's claim. Trump has never been able to provide any evidence of 3-5 million illegal voters- he was just parroting what he was hearing from the Fake Right Wing News.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not quite.
> 
> Sean Hannity Says Trump Was Opposed to Iraq War
> 
> _*Sean Hannity Says Trump Was Opposed to Iraq War*
> Donald Trump did in fact oppose the Iraq War, despite public claims he made that say otherwise.
> 
> Fox News anchor Sean Hannity confirmed in a tweet Monday evening he and Trump, the Republican candidate for president, used to argue about the Iraq War back in 2003 when it began.
> 
> Hannity said Trump was not in favor of it when asked by Erik Wemple of The Washington Post_.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course his opinion can change- but he said he didn't want to go into Iraq but he is on record otherwise
> _*during a September 2002 interview on Howard Stern's radio show Trump was asked if he supported invading Iraq. "Yeah, I guess so," he answered.*_
> 
> How does "Yeah, I guess" I support invading Iraq" square with Trump's claim he was always against the war in Iraq?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> However, he told Sean Hannity he was against it.
> 
> I would like to hear more of the context with Howard Stern.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's compare transcripts- you provide the transcript from Sean Hannity's program- and I will provide it from Howard Stern's program.
> 
> Deal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll do your work for you.
> 
> What he told Stern is ambigious. It seems like the thought the initial invasion was a mistake.
> 
> http://thehill.com/homenews/campaign/297953-hannity-backs-up-trump-on-iraq-war
> 
> Fox News's Sean Hannity came to Donald TrumpDonald defense Monday night, corroborating the GOP presidential nominee's debate claim that he had expressed doubts about the Iraq War to the anchor.
> 
> In a post-debate interview between Trump and Hannity, the Fox News anchor backed up the business magnate's account of conversations about the Iraq invasion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "You know how many times we had conversations about that? You told me I was wrong, in fairness," Hannity said.
> 
> "It was respectful and I understood where you were coming from," Trump responded.
> 
> "I was against the war, I thought it would destabilize the Middle East. I didn't realize it would be managed so badly," he added.
> Trump mentioned Hannity to push back on accusations from debate moderator Lester Holt that he initially supported the Iraq War.
> 
> "I had numerous conversations with Sean Hannity at Fox," Trump said.
> 
> "He and I used to have arguments about the war," Trump added. "I said it's a terrible, stupid thing. It's going to destabilize the Middle East, and that's exactly what it's done."
> 
> Howard Stern in a 2002 radio interview asked Trump whether he supported invading Iraq.
> 
> "Yeah, I guess so," Trump replied. "I wish the first time it was done correctly."
> 
> He addressed the Stern interview during the debate, calling it "mainstream media nonsense" that he supported the
Click to expand...


So to recap:

There is no transcript of a conversation between Trump and Hannity before the war- nor any date of when he supposedly spoke with Hannity.

Retrospectively, Trump supposedly told Hannity he was against the war. 

There is a transcript of his conversation with Howard Stern in 2002 where Trump expresses weak support for the invasion.
Remember- it doesn't matter how often he told people in 2005 or 2010 that he was against the Iraq War- because Trump has claimed he was always against the Iraq War.

But in 2002- he clearly wasn't against the Iraq War- unless he was lying to Howard Stern

In 2002, Donald Trump Said He Supported Invading Iraq


----------



## CMike

Syriusly said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> You exposed nothing other than your partisan blindness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The media has said that there is no evidence of 3-5 million illegal votes- which Trump claimed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the media which is 99.997% AGAINST Trump, they would never lie, would they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was responding to the post that referred to the media.
> 
> Feel free to post the evidence that Trump has provided of those 3-5 million illegal votes.
> 
> It isn't the media which doesn't have the 'proof'- it is Trump that doesn't have the proof.
> 
> And we all know that Trump lies- constantly.
> 
> But Trumpster's don't care if he lies.
Click to expand...


The media said there is no proof of illegal voting. I posted proof. Therefore, what the media and this article said is false.


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## CMike

Syriusly said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not quite.
> 
> Sean Hannity Says Trump Was Opposed to Iraq War
> 
> _*Sean Hannity Says Trump Was Opposed to Iraq War*
> Donald Trump did in fact oppose the Iraq War, despite public claims he made that say otherwise.
> 
> Fox News anchor Sean Hannity confirmed in a tweet Monday evening he and Trump, the Republican candidate for president, used to argue about the Iraq War back in 2003 when it began.
> 
> Hannity said Trump was not in favor of it when asked by Erik Wemple of The Washington Post_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course his opinion can change- but he said he didn't want to go into Iraq but he is on record otherwise
> _*during a September 2002 interview on Howard Stern's radio show Trump was asked if he supported invading Iraq. "Yeah, I guess so," he answered.*_
> 
> How does "Yeah, I guess" I support invading Iraq" square with Trump's claim he was always against the war in Iraq?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> However, he told Sean Hannity he was against it.
> 
> I would like to hear more of the context with Howard Stern.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's compare transcripts- you provide the transcript from Sean Hannity's program- and I will provide it from Howard Stern's program.
> 
> Deal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll do your work for you.
> 
> What he told Stern is ambigious. It seems like the thought the initial invasion was a mistake.
> 
> Hannity backs up Trump on Iraq War
> 
> Fox News's Sean Hannity came to Donald TrumpDonald defense Monday night, corroborating the GOP presidential nominee's debate claim that he had expressed doubts about the Iraq War to the anchor.
> 
> In a post-debate interview between Trump and Hannity, the Fox News anchor backed up the business magnate's account of conversations about the Iraq invasion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "You know how many times we had conversations about that? You told me I was wrong, in fairness," Hannity said.
> 
> "It was respectful and I understood where you were coming from," Trump responded.
> 
> "I was against the war, I thought it would destabilize the Middle East. I didn't realize it would be managed so badly," he added.
> Trump mentioned Hannity to push back on accusations from debate moderator Lester Holt that he initially supported the Iraq War.
> 
> "I had numerous conversations with Sean Hannity at Fox," Trump said.
> 
> "He and I used to have arguments about the war," Trump added. "I said it's a terrible, stupid thing. It's going to destabilize the Middle East, and that's exactly what it's done."
> 
> Howard Stern in a 2002 radio interview asked Trump whether he supported invading Iraq.
> 
> "Yeah, I guess so," Trump replied. "I wish the first time it was done correctly."
> 
> He addressed the Stern interview during the debate, calling it "mainstream media nonsense" that he supported the
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So to recap:
> 
> There is no transcript of a conversation between Trump and Hannity before the war- nor any date of when he supposedly spoke with Hannity.
> 
> Retrospectively, Trump supposedly told Hannity he was against the war.
> 
> There is a transcript of his conversation with Howard Stern in 2002 where Trump expresses weak support for the invasion.
> Remember- it doesn't matter how often he told people in 2005 or 2010 that he was against the Iraq War- because Trump has claimed he was always against the Iraq War.
> 
> But in 2002- he clearly wasn't against the Iraq War- unless he was lying to Howard Stern
> 
> In 2002, Donald Trump Said He Supported Invading Iraq
Click to expand...


Nope. Based on Howard Stern he didn't like the beginning of the war. Based on Hannity he spoke up numerous times against the war.

As a private citizen he could have changing and/or complex thoughts about the war.

I have been for the war. I don't like the way it was fucked up.


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Syriusly

CMike said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course his opinion can change- but he said he didn't want to go into Iraq but he is on record otherwise
> _*during a September 2002 interview on Howard Stern's radio show Trump was asked if he supported invading Iraq. "Yeah, I guess so," he answered.*_
> 
> How does "Yeah, I guess" I support invading Iraq" square with Trump's claim he was always against the war in Iraq?
> 
> 
> 
> However, he told Sean Hannity he was against it.
> 
> I would like to hear more of the context with Howard Stern.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's compare transcripts- you provide the transcript from Sean Hannity's program- and I will provide it from Howard Stern's program.
> 
> Deal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll do your work for you.
> 
> What he told Stern is ambigious. It seems like the thought the initial invasion was a mistake.
> 
> Hannity backs up Trump on Iraq War
> 
> Fox News's Sean Hannity came to Donald TrumpDonald defense Monday night, corroborating the GOP presidential nominee's debate claim that he had expressed doubts about the Iraq War to the anchor.
> 
> In a post-debate interview between Trump and Hannity, the Fox News anchor backed up the business magnate's account of conversations about the Iraq invasion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "You know how many times we had conversations about that? You told me I was wrong, in fairness," Hannity said.
> 
> "It was respectful and I understood where you were coming from," Trump responded.
> 
> "I was against the war, I thought it would destabilize the Middle East. I didn't realize it would be managed so badly," he added.
> Trump mentioned Hannity to push back on accusations from debate moderator Lester Holt that he initially supported the Iraq War.
> 
> "I had numerous conversations with Sean Hannity at Fox," Trump said.
> 
> "He and I used to have arguments about the war," Trump added. "I said it's a terrible, stupid thing. It's going to destabilize the Middle East, and that's exactly what it's done."
> 
> Howard Stern in a 2002 radio interview asked Trump whether he supported invading Iraq.
> 
> "Yeah, I guess so," Trump replied. "I wish the first time it was done correctly."
> 
> He addressed the Stern interview during the debate, calling it "mainstream media nonsense" that he supported the
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So to recap:
> 
> There is no transcript of a conversation between Trump and Hannity before the war- nor any date of when he supposedly spoke with Hannity.
> 
> Retrospectively, Trump supposedly told Hannity he was against the war.
> 
> There is a transcript of his conversation with Howard Stern in 2002 where Trump expresses weak support for the invasion.
> Remember- it doesn't matter how often he told people in 2005 or 2010 that he was against the Iraq War- because Trump has claimed he was always against the Iraq War.
> 
> But in 2002- he clearly wasn't against the Iraq War- unless he was lying to Howard Stern
> 
> In 2002, Donald Trump Said He Supported Invading Iraq
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. Based on Howard Stern he didn't like the beginning of the war. Based on Hannity he spoke up numerous times against the war.
> 
> As a private citizen he could have changing and/or complex thoughts about the war.
> 
> I have been for the war. I don't like the way it was fucked up.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...


Of course he could change his mind.

What Trump lied about is always being against the war.

That is the lie- yes eventually he was against the war. But Trump's lie is that he was always against the war.


----------



## Syriusly

CMike said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> You exposed nothing other than your partisan blindness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The media has said that there is no evidence of 3-5 million illegal votes- which Trump claimed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the media which is 99.997% AGAINST Trump, they would never lie, would they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was responding to the post that referred to the media.
> 
> Feel free to post the evidence that Trump has provided of those 3-5 million illegal votes.
> 
> It isn't the media which doesn't have the 'proof'- it is Trump that doesn't have the proof.
> 
> And we all know that Trump lies- constantly.
> 
> But Trumpster's don't care if he lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The media said there is no proof of illegal voting. I posted proof. Therefore, what the media and this article said is false.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...


Trump said there was 3-5 million illegal votes. Trump has never been able to provide any proof- nor has anyone been able to find any proof of 3-5 million illegal votes- therefore Trump said is false.

Which brings us back to the original list of lies- and yes- Trump did lie.


----------



## boedicca

Syriusly said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> You exposed nothing other than your partisan blindness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The media has said that there is no evidence of 3-5 million illegal votes- which Trump claimed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the media which is 99.997% AGAINST Trump, they would never lie, would they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was responding to the post that referred to the media.
> 
> Feel free to post the evidence that Trump has provided of those 3-5 million illegal votes.
> 
> It isn't the media which doesn't have the 'proof'- it is Trump that doesn't have the proof.
> 
> And we all know that Trump lies- constantly.
> 
> But Trumpster's don't care if he lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The media said there is no proof of illegal voting. I posted proof. Therefore, what the media and this article said is false.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump said there was 3-5 million illegal votes. Trump has never been able to provide any proof- nor has anyone been able to find any proof of 3-5 million illegal votes- therefore Trump said is false.
> 
> Which brings us back to the original list of lies- and yes- Trump did lie.
Click to expand...




SRSLY - please keep whinging about the illegal votes and the Russians through the 2020 election!


----------



## Syriusly

CMike said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump lies to the American voters almost every day and in almost every tweet.
> 
> Trump gives new meaning to congenital, perennial liar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump lies only to the liberals .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then why does Trump lie to Conservatives all of the time?
> 
> Trump lies to the American voters almost every day and in almost every tweet.
> 
> Trump gives new meaning to congenital, perennial liar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why don't you give us some examples please?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure- glad to
> 
> President Trump’s Lies, the Definitive List
> 
> *Jan. 21 *“I wasn't a fan of Iraq. I didn't want to go into Iraq.” (He was for an invasion before he was against it.)*Jan. 21 *“A reporter for Time magazine — and I have been on their cover 14 or 15 times. I think we have the all-time record in the history of Time magazine.” (Trump was on the cover 11 times and Nixon appeared 55 times.)*Jan. 23 *“Between 3 million and 5 million illegal votes caused me to lose the popular vote.” (There's no evidence of illegal voting.)*Jan. 25 *“Now, the audience was the biggest ever. But this crowd was massive. Look how far back it goes. This crowd was massive.” (Official aerial photos show Obama's 2009 inauguration was much more heavily attended.)*Jan. 25 *ore viewers.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a lies, lies the democrats and their MSM propaganda minions. I'll take the first few.
> 
> My comments are in red.
> 
> 
> President Trump’s Lies, the Definitive List
> 
> *Jan. 21 *“I wasn't a fan of Iraq. I didn't want to go into Iraq.” (He was for an invasion before he was against it.)Actually this seems to acknowledge  he was for it. As a private citizen his opinion can change and evolve. He argued against invading Iraq with Sean Hannity whom verified this. *Jan. 21 *“A reporter for Time magazine — and I have been on their cover 14 or 15 times. I think we have the all-time record in the history of Time magazine.” (Trump was on the cover 11 times and Nixon appeared 55 times.)Wow he was wrong by 3 as far as how many times he was on Time. How horrible. *Jan. 23 *“Between 3 million and 5 million illegal votes caused me to lose the popular vote.” (There's no evidence of illegal voting.) Here is evidence.
> Records: Too many votes in 37% of Detroit’s precincts
> Not surprisingly the dems are trying to thwart an investigation into voter fraud.
> 
> Hillary did flat out lie in sworn testimony before Congress. That within itself is a felony.
Click to expand...


*Feb. 7 *“And yet the murder rate in our country is the highest it’s been in 47 years, right? Did you know that? Forty-seven years.” (It was higher in the 1980s and '90s.)


----------



## Syriusly

boedicca said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> You exposed nothing other than your partisan blindness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The media has said that there is no evidence of 3-5 million illegal votes- which Trump claimed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the media which is 99.997% AGAINST Trump, they would never lie, would they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was responding to the post that referred to the media.
> 
> Feel free to post the evidence that Trump has provided of those 3-5 million illegal votes.
> 
> It isn't the media which doesn't have the 'proof'- it is Trump that doesn't have the proof.
> 
> And we all know that Trump lies- constantly.
> 
> But Trumpster's don't care if he lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The media said there is no proof of illegal voting. I posted proof. Therefore, what the media and this article said is false.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump said there was 3-5 million illegal votes. Trump has never been able to provide any proof- nor has anyone been able to find any proof of 3-5 million illegal votes- therefore Trump said is false.
> 
> Which brings us back to the original list of lies- and yes- Trump did lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SRSLY - please keep whinging about the illegal votes and the Russians through the 2020 election!
Click to expand...

 
Whinging?

LOL.

What I hope is that the FBI and Congress will finish their investigations into the Russian meddling in the 2016 elections- and I really hope that the investigations conclude that there was no collusion between the Trump campaign and the Russians. 

As much as I detest Trump- proof of collusion would be really bad for our country. The only thing worse would be covering up any collusion. So I hope there just wasn't any- and the investigations make that very clear.

I also hope that the investigations eventually reveal how Russia tried to attack our election, and what the consequences were, and what we should do to prevent this in the future.


----------



## Syriusly

*Feb. 16 *“We got 306 because people came out and voted like they've never seen before so that's the way it goes. I guess it was the biggest Electoral College win since Ronald Reagan.” 

(George H.W. Bush, Bill Clinton and Barack Obama all won bigger margins in the Electoral College.)


----------



## Syriusly

*Feb. 24 *“Obamacare covers very few people — and remember, deduct from the number all of the people that had great health care that they loved that was taken away from them — it was taken away from them.” 

(Obamacare increased coverage by a net of about 20 million.)


----------



## tinydancer

Syriusly said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Russia helped Trump win the election, please explain what they're getting for their help.
> 
> Hillary Clinton took a bribe from the Russians and they gained a huge pile of uranium.
> 
> Cash Flowed to Clinton Foundation Amid Russian Uranium Deal
> 
> Wouldn't the Russians have preferred Hillary, since they already had a great working relationship?
> 
> 
> 
> You guys work so hard on ignorance.  There must must a reason for it.  Because it feeds your delusions?
> 
> The Uranium deal goes through the Nuclear Regulatory Commission.  Not the State Department.  Try to figure out why.  Hint:  Uranium - Nuclear?  Is that clue enough?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is the source for
> RW DISINFORMATION?
> Fox Noise of course
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How's the New York mother trucking Times for you? I'm sick to death of the denials. It happened. It's real. Pay to play between the Clinton Foundation and foreign donors.
> Eat this.
> 
> *  U.S.  *
> *Donations to the Clinton Foundation, and a Russian Uranium Takeover*
> By WILSON ANDREWS APRIL 23, 2015
> 
> Uranium investors’ efforts to buy mining assets in Kazakhstan and the United States led to a takeover bid by a Russian state-owned energy company. The investors gave millions to the Clinton Foundation over the same period, while Secretary of State Hillary Rodham Clinton’s office was involved with approving the Russian bid.
> 
> Uranium investors
> 
> September 2005
> 
> Frank Giustra, a Canadian mining financier, wins a major uranium deal in Kazakhstan for his company, UrAsia, days after visiting the country with former President Bill Clinton.
> 
> 2006
> 
> Uranium One
> 
> Mr. Giustra donates $31.3 million to the Clinton Foundation.
> 
> FebRuary 2007
> 
> UrAsia merges with a South African mining company and assumes the name Uranium One. In the next two months, the company expands into the United States.
> 
> June 2008
> 
> Negotations begin for an investment in Uranium One by the Russian atomic energy agency, Rosatom.
> 
> Rosatom
> 
> 2008-2010
> 
> Uranium One and former UrAsia investors make $8.65 million in donations to the Clinton Foundation. Uranium One investors stand to profit on a Rosatom deal.
> 
> June 2009
> 
> Rosatom subsidiary ARMZ takes a 17 percent ownership stake in Uranium One.
> 
> 2010-2011
> 
> Investors give millions more in donations to the Clinton Foundation.
> 
> June 2010
> 
> Rosatom seeks majority ownership of Uranium One, pending approval by the Committee on Foreign Investment in the United States, of which the State Department is a member.
> 
> Rosatom says it does not plan to increase its stake in Uranium One or to take the company private.
> 
> June 29, 2010
> 
> Bill Clinton is paid $500,000 for a speech in Moscow by a Russian investment bank with ties to the Kremlin that assigned a buy rating to Uranium One stock.
> 
> Rest of timeline at link
> 
> 
> Donations to the Clinton Foundation, and a Russian Uranium Takeover
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow.....whole lots of stuff- and with no substance.
> 
> There were donations to the Clinton Foundation- but Hillary Clinton had no authority to approve any deal.
> 
> The closest you get is that the State Department was one of 9 Departments that at one point approved gave approval on the deal.
> 
> 
> Department of the Treasury (chair)
> Department of Justice
> Department of Homeland Security
> Department of Commerce
> Department of Defense
> Department of State
> Department of Energy
> Office of the U.S. Trade Representative
> Office of Science & Technology Policy
> So where are the donations to Treasury Secretary? To the Attorney General? To the Secretary of Defense?
> 
> Making donations to the Clinton Foundation in order to 'swing' this deal- when State is only one of 9 Departments that has to approve the deal- and it also has to be approved of by the  Nuclear Regulatory Commission
> 
> 
> The fact is, Clinton was one of nine voting members on the foreign investments committee, which also includes the secretaries of the Treasury, Defense, Homeland Security, Commerce and Energy, the attorney general, and representatives from two White House offices — the United States Trade Representative and the Office of Science and Technology Policy. (Separately, the Nuclear Regulatory Commission needed to approve (and did approve) the transfer of two uranium recovery licenses as part of the sale.)
> 
> The committee, which is known by its acronym CFIUS, can approve a sale, but it cannot stop a sale. Only the president can do that, and only if the committee recommends or “any member of CFIUS recommends suspension or prohibition of the transaction,” according to guidelines issued by the Treasury Department in December 2008 after the department adopted its final rule a month earlier.
> 
> *Treasury Department, Dec. 8, 2008*: Only the President has the authority to suspend or prohibit a covered transaction. Pursuant to section 6(c) of Executive Order 11858, CFIUS refers a covered transaction to the President if CFIUS or any member of CFIUS recommends suspension or prohibition of the transaction, or if CFIUS otherwise seeks a Presidential determination on the transaction.
Click to expand...


Go bitch at the New York Times. Wait! You're not saying they're fake news are you?


----------



## ClosedCaption

CMike said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> You exposed nothing other than your partisan blindness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The media has said that there is no evidence of 3-5 million illegal votes- which Trump claimed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the media which is 99.997% AGAINST Trump, they would never lie, would they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was responding to the post that referred to the media.
> 
> Feel free to post the evidence that Trump has provided of those 3-5 million illegal votes.
> 
> It isn't the media which doesn't have the 'proof'- it is Trump that doesn't have the proof.
> 
> And we all know that Trump lies- constantly.
> 
> But Trumpster's don't care if he lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The media said there is no proof of illegal voting. I posted proof. Therefore, what the media and this article said is false.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...


You have proof that 3 to 5 million illegal votes were cast?  My goodness!

Where is it?


----------



## boedicca

Syriusly said:


> *Feb. 24 *“Obamacare covers very few people — and remember, deduct from the number all of the people that had great health care that they loved that was taken away from them — it was taken away from them.”
> 
> (Obamacare increased coverage by a net of about 20 million.)




Obabblecare just expanded Medicaid and drove individuals who already had private plans into the exchanges.

You're also neglecting the fact that ObamaCare is not health care.  An expensive policy with high deductibles and an inaccessible doctor network is just a waste of money.


----------



## Syriusly

tinydancer said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Russia helped Trump win the election, please explain what they're getting for their help.
> 
> Hillary Clinton took a bribe from the Russians and they gained a huge pile of uranium.
> 
> Cash Flowed to Clinton Foundation Amid Russian Uranium Deal
> 
> Wouldn't the Russians have preferred Hillary, since they already had a great working relationship?
> 
> 
> 
> You guys work so hard on ignorance.  There must must a reason for it.  Because it feeds your delusions?
> 
> The Uranium deal goes through the Nuclear Regulatory Commission.  Not the State Department.  Try to figure out why.  Hint:  Uranium - Nuclear?  Is that clue enough?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is the source for
> RW DISINFORMATION?
> Fox Noise of course
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How's the New York mother trucking Times for you? I'm sick to death of the denials. It happened. It's real. Pay to play between the Clinton Foundation and foreign donors.
> Eat this.
> 
> *  U.S.  *
> *Donations to the Clinton Foundation, and a Russian Uranium Takeover*
> By WILSON ANDREWS APRIL 23, 2015
> 
> Uranium investors’ efforts to buy mining assets in Kazakhstan and the United States led to a takeover bid by a Russian state-owned energy company. The investors gave millions to the Clinton Foundation over the same period, while Secretary of State Hillary Rodham Clinton’s office was involved with approving the Russian bid.
> 
> Uranium investors
> 
> September 2005
> 
> Frank Giustra, a Canadian mining financier, wins a major uranium deal in Kazakhstan for his company, UrAsia, days after visiting the country with former President Bill Clinton.
> 
> 2006
> 
> Uranium One
> 
> Mr. Giustra donates $31.3 million to the Clinton Foundation.
> 
> FebRuary 2007
> 
> UrAsia merges with a South African mining company and assumes the name Uranium One. In the next two months, the company expands into the United States.
> 
> June 2008
> 
> Negotations begin for an investment in Uranium One by the Russian atomic energy agency, Rosatom.
> 
> Rosatom
> 
> 2008-2010
> 
> Uranium One and former UrAsia investors make $8.65 million in donations to the Clinton Foundation. Uranium One investors stand to profit on a Rosatom deal.
> 
> June 2009
> 
> Rosatom subsidiary ARMZ takes a 17 percent ownership stake in Uranium One.
> 
> 2010-2011
> 
> Investors give millions more in donations to the Clinton Foundation.
> 
> June 2010
> 
> Rosatom seeks majority ownership of Uranium One, pending approval by the Committee on Foreign Investment in the United States, of which the State Department is a member.
> 
> Rosatom says it does not plan to increase its stake in Uranium One or to take the company private.
> 
> June 29, 2010
> 
> Bill Clinton is paid $500,000 for a speech in Moscow by a Russian investment bank with ties to the Kremlin that assigned a buy rating to Uranium One stock.
> 
> Rest of timeline at link
> 
> 
> Donations to the Clinton Foundation, and a Russian Uranium Takeover
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow.....whole lots of stuff- and with no substance.
> 
> There were donations to the Clinton Foundation- but Hillary Clinton had no authority to approve any deal.
> 
> The closest you get is that the State Department was one of 9 Departments that at one point approved gave approval on the deal.
> 
> 
> Department of the Treasury (chair)
> Department of Justice
> Department of Homeland Security
> Department of Commerce
> Department of Defense
> Department of State
> Department of Energy
> Office of the U.S. Trade Representative
> Office of Science & Technology Policy
> So where are the donations to Treasury Secretary? To the Attorney General? To the Secretary of Defense?
> 
> Making donations to the Clinton Foundation in order to 'swing' this deal- when State is only one of 9 Departments that has to approve the deal- and it also has to be approved of by the  Nuclear Regulatory Commission
> 
> 
> The fact is, Clinton was one of nine voting members on the foreign investments committee, which also includes the secretaries of the Treasury, Defense, Homeland Security, Commerce and Energy, the attorney general, and representatives from two White House offices — the United States Trade Representative and the Office of Science and Technology Policy. (Separately, the Nuclear Regulatory Commission needed to approve (and did approve) the transfer of two uranium recovery licenses as part of the sale.)
> 
> The committee, which is known by its acronym CFIUS, can approve a sale, but it cannot stop a sale. Only the president can do that, and only if the committee recommends or “any member of CFIUS recommends suspension or prohibition of the transaction,” according to guidelines issued by the Treasury Department in December 2008 after the department adopted its final rule a month earlier.
> 
> *Treasury Department, Dec. 8, 2008*: Only the President has the authority to suspend or prohibit a covered transaction. Pursuant to section 6(c) of Executive Order 11858, CFIUS refers a covered transaction to the President if CFIUS or any member of CFIUS recommends suspension or prohibition of the transaction, or if CFIUS otherwise seeks a Presidential determination on the transaction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go bitch at the New York Times. Wait! You're not saying they're fake news are you?
Click to expand...


Oops- did my pointing out the facts upset your narrative that Hillary Clinton sold American Uranium to Russia? "pay to play"? LOL

There were donations to the Clinton Foundation- but Hillary Clinton had no authority to approve any deal.

The closest you get is that the State Department was one of 9 Departments that at one point approved gave approval on the deal.


Department of the Treasury (chair)
Department of Justice
Department of Homeland Security
Department of Commerce
Department of Defense
Department of State
Department of Energy
Office of the U.S. Trade Representative
Office of Science & Technology Policy
So where are the donations to Treasury Secretary? To the Attorney General? To the Secretary of Defense?

Making donations to the Clinton Foundation in order to 'swing' this deal- when State is only one of 9 Departments that has to approve the deal- and it also has to be approved of by the  Nuclear Regulatory Commission


The fact is, Clinton was one of nine voting members on the foreign investments committee, which also includes the secretaries of the Treasury, Defense, Homeland Security, Commerce and Energy, the attorney general, and representatives from two White House offices — the United States Trade Representative and the Office of Science and Technology Policy. (Separately, the Nuclear Regulatory Commission needed to approve (and did approve) the transfer of two uranium recovery licenses as part of the sale.)

The committee, which is known by its acronym CFIUS, can approve a sale, but it cannot stop a sale. Only the president can do that, and only if the committee recommends or “any member of CFIUS recommends suspension or prohibition of the transaction,” according to guidelines issued by the Treasury Department in December 2008 after the department adopted its final rule a month earlier.

*Treasury Department, Dec. 8, 2008*: Only the President has the authority to suspend or prohibit a covered transaction. Pursuant to section 6(c) of Executive Order 11858, CFIUS refers a covered transaction to the President if CFIUS or any member of CFIUS recommends suspension or prohibition of the transaction, or if CFIUS otherwise seeks a Presidential determination on the transaction


----------



## Syriusly

boedicca said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Feb. 24 *“Obamacare covers very few people — and remember, deduct from the number all of the people that had great health care that they loved that was taken away from them — it was taken away from them.”
> 
> (Obamacare increased coverage by a net of about 20 million.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obabblecare just expanded Medicaid and drove individuals who already had private plans into the exchanges.
> 
> You're also neglecting the fact that ObamaCare is not health care.  An expensive policy with high deductibles and an inaccessible doctor network is just a waste of money.
Click to expand...


Of course Obamacare is not healthcare. But Trump lied and said "Obamacare covers very few people"

And that is a lie- because the ACA expanded coverage for a net of about 20 million- including:

Persons with pre-existing conditions
Adult children who could go onto their parents policies.
The expansion of Medicaid
The new policies written under the exchanges.
Is the ACA perfect? Nope.

Is it better than anything that the Republicans have put forth so far.

Yep.


----------



## Syriusly

boedicca said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Feb. 24 *“Obamacare covers very few people — and remember, deduct from the number all of the people that had great health care that they loved that was taken away from them — it was taken away from them.”
> 
> (Obamacare increased coverage by a net of about 20 million.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obabblecare just expanded Medicaid and drove individuals who already had private plans into the exchanges.
> 
> You're also neglecting the fact that ObamaCare is not health care.  An expensive policy with high deductibles and an inaccessible doctor network is just a waste of money.
Click to expand...

How the Affordable Care Act Drove Down Personal Bankruptcy

*How the Affordable Care Act Drove Down Personal Bankruptcy*
*Expanded health insurance helped cut the number of filings by half*


----------



## boedicca

Syriusly said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Feb. 24 *“Obamacare covers very few people — and remember, deduct from the number all of the people that had great health care that they loved that was taken away from them — it was taken away from them.”
> 
> (Obamacare increased coverage by a net of about 20 million.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obabblecare just expanded Medicaid and drove individuals who already had private plans into the exchanges.
> 
> You're also neglecting the fact that ObamaCare is not health care.  An expensive policy with high deductibles and an inaccessible doctor network is just a waste of money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course Obamacare is not healthcare. But Trump lied and said "Obamacare covers very few people"
> 
> And that is a lie- because the ACA expanded coverage for a net of about 20 million- including:
> 
> Persons with pre-existing conditions
> Adult children who could go onto their parents policies.
> The expansion of Medicaid
> The new policies written under the exchanges.
> Is the ACA perfect? Nope.
> 
> Is it better than anything that the Republicans have put forth so far.
> 
> Yep.
Click to expand...



You are neglecting all of the people who lost health coverage due to ObabbleCare.  Given the HYUUUUUGE number that Obabble promised would be covered, the actual net result is quite paltry.

And, given that so many insurers are dropping out, there is a snowballing amount of people who are now left without insurance choices because ObabbleCare destroyed what little free market we had left in their areas.

Thanks Obabble!


----------



## boedicca

Syriusly said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Feb. 24 *“Obamacare covers very few people — and remember, deduct from the number all of the people that had great health care that they loved that was taken away from them — it was taken away from them.”
> 
> (Obamacare increased coverage by a net of about 20 million.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obabblecare just expanded Medicaid and drove individuals who already had private plans into the exchanges.
> 
> You're also neglecting the fact that ObamaCare is not health care.  An expensive policy with high deductibles and an inaccessible doctor network is just a waste of money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How the Affordable Care Act Drove Down Personal Bankruptcy
> 
> *How the Affordable Care Act Drove Down Personal Bankruptcy*
> *Expanded health insurance helped cut the number of filings by half*
Click to expand...



That is such a crock.   The stats used to claim that health care bills cause bankruptcy are bogus.  Anyone who files for bankruptcy has a variety of bills.  Even one $20 unpaid co-pay was thrown into the "health bills cause bankruptcy" Fake Facts analysis.


----------



## CMike

Syriusly said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys work so hard on ignorance.  There must must a reason for it.  Because it feeds your delusions?
> 
> The Uranium deal goes through the Nuclear Regulatory Commission.  Not the State Department.  Try to figure out why.  Hint:  Uranium - Nuclear?  Is that clue enough?
> 
> 
> 
> What is the source for
> RW DISINFORMATION?
> Fox Noise of course
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How's the New York mother trucking Times for you? I'm sick to death of the denials. It happened. It's real. Pay to play between the Clinton Foundation and foreign donors.
> Eat this.
> 
> *  U.S.  *
> *Donations to the Clinton Foundation, and a Russian Uranium Takeover*
> By WILSON ANDREWS APRIL 23, 2015
> 
> Uranium investors’ efforts to buy mining assets in Kazakhstan and the United States led to a takeover bid by a Russian state-owned energy company. The investors gave millions to the Clinton Foundation over the same period, while Secretary of State Hillary Rodham Clinton’s office was involved with approving the Russian bid.
> 
> Uranium investors
> 
> September 2005
> 
> Frank Giustra, a Canadian mining financier, wins a major uranium deal in Kazakhstan for his company, UrAsia, days after visiting the country with former President Bill Clinton.
> 
> 2006
> 
> Uranium One
> 
> Mr. Giustra donates $31.3 million to the Clinton Foundation.
> 
> FebRuary 2007
> 
> UrAsia merges with a South African mining company and assumes the name Uranium One. In the next two months, the company expands into the United States.
> 
> June 2008
> 
> Negotations begin for an investment in Uranium One by the Russian atomic energy agency, Rosatom.
> 
> Rosatom
> 
> 2008-2010
> 
> Uranium One and former UrAsia investors make $8.65 million in donations to the Clinton Foundation. Uranium One investors stand to profit on a Rosatom deal.
> 
> June 2009
> 
> Rosatom subsidiary ARMZ takes a 17 percent ownership stake in Uranium One.
> 
> 2010-2011
> 
> Investors give millions more in donations to the Clinton Foundation.
> 
> June 2010
> 
> Rosatom seeks majority ownership of Uranium One, pending approval by the Committee on Foreign Investment in the United States, of which the State Department is a member.
> 
> Rosatom says it does not plan to increase its stake in Uranium One or to take the company private.
> 
> June 29, 2010
> 
> Bill Clinton is paid $500,000 for a speech in Moscow by a Russian investment bank with ties to the Kremlin that assigned a buy rating to Uranium One stock.
> 
> Rest of timeline at link
> 
> 
> Donations to the Clinton Foundation, and a Russian Uranium Takeover
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow.....whole lots of stuff- and with no substance.
> 
> There were donations to the Clinton Foundation- but Hillary Clinton had no authority to approve any deal.
> 
> The closest you get is that the State Department was one of 9 Departments that at one point approved gave approval on the deal.
> 
> 
> Department of the Treasury (chair)
> Department of Justice
> Department of Homeland Security
> Department of Commerce
> Department of Defense
> Department of State
> Department of Energy
> Office of the U.S. Trade Representative
> Office of Science & Technology Policy
> So where are the donations to Treasury Secretary? To the Attorney General? To the Secretary of Defense?
> 
> Making donations to the Clinton Foundation in order to 'swing' this deal- when State is only one of 9 Departments that has to approve the deal- and it also has to be approved of by the  Nuclear Regulatory Commission
> 
> 
> The fact is, Clinton was one of nine voting members on the foreign investments committee, which also includes the secretaries of the Treasury, Defense, Homeland Security, Commerce and Energy, the attorney general, and representatives from two White House offices — the United States Trade Representative and the Office of Science and Technology Policy. (Separately, the Nuclear Regulatory Commission needed to approve (and did approve) the transfer of two uranium recovery licenses as part of the sale.)
> 
> The committee, which is known by its acronym CFIUS, can approve a sale, but it cannot stop a sale. Only the president can do that, and only if the committee recommends or “any member of CFIUS recommends suspension or prohibition of the transaction,” according to guidelines issued by the Treasury Department in December 2008 after the department adopted its final rule a month earlier.
> 
> *Treasury Department, Dec. 8, 2008*: Only the President has the authority to suspend or prohibit a covered transaction. Pursuant to section 6(c) of Executive Order 11858, CFIUS refers a covered transaction to the President if CFIUS or any member of CFIUS recommends suspension or prohibition of the transaction, or if CFIUS otherwise seeks a Presidential determination on the transaction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go bitch at the New York Times. Wait! You're not saying they're fake news are you?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oops- did my pointing out the facts upset your narrative that Hillary Clinton sold American Uranium to Russia? "pay to play"? LOL
> 
> There were donations to the Clinton Foundation- but Hillary Clinton had no authority to approve any deal.
> 
> The closest you get is that the State Department was one of 9 Departments that at one point approved gave approval on the deal.
> 
> 
> Department of the Treasury (chair)
> Department of Justice
> Department of Homeland Security
> Department of Commerce
> Department of Defense
> Department of State
> Department of Energy
> Office of the U.S. Trade Representative
> Office of Science & Technology Policy
> So where are the donations to Treasury Secretary? To the Attorney General? To the Secretary of Defense?
> 
> Making donations to the Clinton Foundation in order to 'swing' this deal- when State is only one of 9 Departments that has to approve the deal- and it also has to be approved of by the  Nuclear Regulatory Commission
> 
> 
> The fact is, Clinton was one of nine voting members on the foreign investments committee, which also includes the secretaries of the Treasury, Defense, Homeland Security, Commerce and Energy, the attorney general, and representatives from two White House offices — the United States Trade Representative and the Office of Science and Technology Policy. (Separately, the Nuclear Regulatory Commission needed to approve (and did approve) the transfer of two uranium recovery licenses as part of the sale.)
> 
> The committee, which is known by its acronym CFIUS, can approve a sale, but it cannot stop a sale. Only the president can do that, and only if the committee recommends or “any member of CFIUS recommends suspension or prohibition of the transaction,” according to guidelines issued by the Treasury Department in December 2008 after the department adopted its final rule a month earlier.
> 
> *Treasury Department, Dec. 8, 2008*: Only the President has the authority to suspend or prohibit a covered transaction. Pursuant to section 6(c) of Executive Order 11858, CFIUS refers a covered transaction to the President if CFIUS or any member of CFIUS recommends suspension or prohibition of the transaction, or if CFIUS otherwise seeks a Presidential determination on the transaction
Click to expand...


Unfortunately, secretary of state, is an extremely powerful position that had a gigantic say in this. And greasing Hillary's palms with millions of dollars is a pretty good incentive for Hillary to get things through.


----------



## CMike

ClosedCaption said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> You exposed nothing other than your partisan blindness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The media has said that there is no evidence of 3-5 million illegal votes- which Trump claimed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the media which is 99.997% AGAINST Trump, they would never lie, would they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was responding to the post that referred to the media.
> 
> Feel free to post the evidence that Trump has provided of those 3-5 million illegal votes.
> 
> It isn't the media which doesn't have the 'proof'- it is Trump that doesn't have the proof.
> 
> And we all know that Trump lies- constantly.
> 
> But Trumpster's don't care if he lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The media said there is no proof of illegal voting. I posted proof. Therefore, what the media and this article said is false.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have proof that 3 to 5 million illegal votes were cast?  My goodness!
> 
> Where is it?
Click to expand...

The media said there was "NO" evidence of illegal voting. None zippo nada. I provided evidence that there was. Therefore, the radical leftist media has been spreading this lie and is continuing to do so.


----------



## Syriusly

CMike said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> You exposed nothing other than your partisan blindness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The media has said that there is no evidence of 3-5 million illegal votes- which Trump claimed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the media which is 99.997% AGAINST Trump, they would never lie, would they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was responding to the post that referred to the media.
> 
> Feel free to post the evidence that Trump has provided of those 3-5 million illegal votes.
> 
> It isn't the media which doesn't have the 'proof'- it is Trump that doesn't have the proof.
> 
> And we all know that Trump lies- constantly.
> 
> But Trumpster's don't care if he lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The media said there is no proof of illegal voting. I posted proof. Therefore, what the media and this article said is false.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have proof that 3 to 5 million illegal votes were cast?  My goodness!
> 
> Where is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The media said there was "NO" evidence of illegal voting. None zippo nada. I provided evidence that there was. Therefore, the radical leftist media has been spreading this lie and is continuing to do so.
Click to expand...


Trump said there was 3-5 million illegal votes cast. There is no evidence of that- and you can't provide nay.

The gullible Trumpsters keep spreading this lie, and is continuing to do so.


----------



## ClosedCaption

CMike said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> You exposed nothing other than your partisan blindness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The media has said that there is no evidence of 3-5 million illegal votes- which Trump claimed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the media which is 99.997% AGAINST Trump, they would never lie, would they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was responding to the post that referred to the media.
> 
> Feel free to post the evidence that Trump has provided of those 3-5 million illegal votes.
> 
> It isn't the media which doesn't have the 'proof'- it is Trump that doesn't have the proof.
> 
> And we all know that Trump lies- constantly.
> 
> But Trumpster's don't care if he lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The media said there is no proof of illegal voting. I posted proof. Therefore, what the media and this article said is false.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have proof that 3 to 5 million illegal votes were cast?  My goodness!
> 
> Where is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The media said there was "NO" evidence of illegal voting. None zippo nada. I provided evidence that there was. Therefore, the radical leftist media has been spreading this lie and is continuing to do so.
Click to expand...


Trump said there was 3 to 5 million illegal votes.  Where is the proof of that?  Also, what is the formula to when you believe the media and when you dont?  Bellyfeel?


----------



## Syriusly

CMike said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is the source for
> RW DISINFORMATION?
> Fox Noise of course
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How's the New York mother trucking Times for you? I'm sick to death of the denials. It happened. It's real. Pay to play between the Clinton Foundation and foreign donors.
> Eat this.
> 
> *  U.S.  *
> *Donations to the Clinton Foundation, and a Russian Uranium Takeover*
> By WILSON ANDREWS APRIL 23, 2015
> 
> Uranium investors’ efforts to buy mining assets in Kazakhstan and the United States led to a takeover bid by a Russian state-owned energy company. The investors gave millions to the Clinton Foundation over the same period, while Secretary of State Hillary Rodham Clinton’s office was involved with approving the Russian bid.
> 
> Uranium investors
> 
> September 2005
> 
> Frank Giustra, a Canadian mining financier, wins a major uranium deal in Kazakhstan for his company, UrAsia, days after visiting the country with former President Bill Clinton.
> 
> 2006
> 
> Uranium One
> 
> Mr. Giustra donates $31.3 million to the Clinton Foundation.
> 
> FebRuary 2007
> 
> UrAsia merges with a South African mining company and assumes the name Uranium One. In the next two months, the company expands into the United States.
> 
> June 2008
> 
> Negotations begin for an investment in Uranium One by the Russian atomic energy agency, Rosatom.
> 
> Rosatom
> 
> 2008-2010
> 
> Uranium One and former UrAsia investors make $8.65 million in donations to the Clinton Foundation. Uranium One investors stand to profit on a Rosatom deal.
> 
> June 2009
> 
> Rosatom subsidiary ARMZ takes a 17 percent ownership stake in Uranium One.
> 
> 2010-2011
> 
> Investors give millions more in donations to the Clinton Foundation.
> 
> June 2010
> 
> Rosatom seeks majority ownership of Uranium One, pending approval by the Committee on Foreign Investment in the United States, of which the State Department is a member.
> 
> Rosatom says it does not plan to increase its stake in Uranium One or to take the company private.
> 
> June 29, 2010
> 
> Bill Clinton is paid $500,000 for a speech in Moscow by a Russian investment bank with ties to the Kremlin that assigned a buy rating to Uranium One stock.
> 
> Rest of timeline at link
> 
> 
> Donations to the Clinton Foundation, and a Russian Uranium Takeover
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow.....whole lots of stuff- and with no substance.
> 
> There were donations to the Clinton Foundation- but Hillary Clinton had no authority to approve any deal.
> 
> The closest you get is that the State Department was one of 9 Departments that at one point approved gave approval on the deal.
> 
> 
> Department of the Treasury (chair)
> Department of Justice
> Department of Homeland Security
> Department of Commerce
> Department of Defense
> Department of State
> Department of Energy
> Office of the U.S. Trade Representative
> Office of Science & Technology Policy
> So where are the donations to Treasury Secretary? To the Attorney General? To the Secretary of Defense?
> 
> Making donations to the Clinton Foundation in order to 'swing' this deal- when State is only one of 9 Departments that has to approve the deal- and it also has to be approved of by the  Nuclear Regulatory Commission
> 
> 
> The fact is, Clinton was one of nine voting members on the foreign investments committee, which also includes the secretaries of the Treasury, Defense, Homeland Security, Commerce and Energy, the attorney general, and representatives from two White House offices — the United States Trade Representative and the Office of Science and Technology Policy. (Separately, the Nuclear Regulatory Commission needed to approve (and did approve) the transfer of two uranium recovery licenses as part of the sale.)
> 
> The committee, which is known by its acronym CFIUS, can approve a sale, but it cannot stop a sale. Only the president can do that, and only if the committee recommends or “any member of CFIUS recommends suspension or prohibition of the transaction,” according to guidelines issued by the Treasury Department in December 2008 after the department adopted its final rule a month earlier.
> 
> *Treasury Department, Dec. 8, 2008*: Only the President has the authority to suspend or prohibit a covered transaction. Pursuant to section 6(c) of Executive Order 11858, CFIUS refers a covered transaction to the President if CFIUS or any member of CFIUS recommends suspension or prohibition of the transaction, or if CFIUS otherwise seeks a Presidential determination on the transaction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go bitch at the New York Times. Wait! You're not saying they're fake news are you?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oops- did my pointing out the facts upset your narrative that Hillary Clinton sold American Uranium to Russia? "pay to play"? LOL
> 
> There were donations to the Clinton Foundation- but Hillary Clinton had no authority to approve any deal.
> 
> The closest you get is that the State Department was one of 9 Departments that at one point approved gave approval on the deal.
> 
> 
> Department of the Treasury (chair)
> Department of Justice
> Department of Homeland Security
> Department of Commerce
> Department of Defense
> Department of State
> Department of Energy
> Office of the U.S. Trade Representative
> Office of Science & Technology Policy
> So where are the donations to Treasury Secretary? To the Attorney General? To the Secretary of Defense?
> 
> Making donations to the Clinton Foundation in order to 'swing' this deal- when State is only one of 9 Departments that has to approve the deal- and it also has to be approved of by the  Nuclear Regulatory Commission
> 
> 
> The fact is, Clinton was one of nine voting members on the foreign investments committee, which also includes the secretaries of the Treasury, Defense, Homeland Security, Commerce and Energy, the attorney general, and representatives from two White House offices — the United States Trade Representative and the Office of Science and Technology Policy. (Separately, the Nuclear Regulatory Commission needed to approve (and did approve) the transfer of two uranium recovery licenses as part of the sale.)
> 
> The committee, which is known by its acronym CFIUS, can approve a sale, but it cannot stop a sale. Only the president can do that, and only if the committee recommends or “any member of CFIUS recommends suspension or prohibition of the transaction,” according to guidelines issued by the Treasury Department in December 2008 after the department adopted its final rule a month earlier.
> 
> *Treasury Department, Dec. 8, 2008*: Only the President has the authority to suspend or prohibit a covered transaction. Pursuant to section 6(c) of Executive Order 11858, CFIUS refers a covered transaction to the President if CFIUS or any member of CFIUS recommends suspension or prohibition of the transaction, or if CFIUS otherwise seeks a Presidential determination on the transaction
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, secretary of state, is an extremely powerful position that had a gigantic say in this. And greasing Hillary's palms with millions of dollars is a pretty good incentive for Hillary to get things through.
Click to expand...


LOL- and this is all based upon.....your fantasies.

Hillary Clinton never received a dime from the company. 
And Hillary Clinton wasn't responsible for the approval of the sale- nor is there any evidence that she had anything to do with the sale.

Not that Trumpsters care about evidence- that is why you still believe Trump when he says there were 3-5 miillion illegal votes cast.


----------



## Syriusly

boedicca said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Feb. 24 *“Obamacare covers very few people — and remember, deduct from the number all of the people that had great health care that they loved that was taken away from them — it was taken away from them.”
> 
> (Obamacare increased coverage by a net of about 20 million.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obabblecare just expanded Medicaid and drove individuals who already had private plans into the exchanges.
> 
> You're also neglecting the fact that ObamaCare is not health care.  An expensive policy with high deductibles and an inaccessible doctor network is just a waste of money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How the Affordable Care Act Drove Down Personal Bankruptcy
> 
> *How the Affordable Care Act Drove Down Personal Bankruptcy*
> *Expanded health insurance helped cut the number of filings by half*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That is such a crock.   The stats used to claim that health care bills cause bankruptcy are bogus.  Anyone who files for bankruptcy has a variety of bills.  Even one $20 unpaid co-pay was thrown into the "health bills cause bankruptcy" Fake Facts analysis.
Click to expand...


Sure- and we are supposed to believe what Trump says too.

LOL.

Not as if any Trump voter cares about families driven to bankruptcy because of lack of health insurance.

Hell you are just thrilled that Trumpcare will save millionaires and billionaires lots of money- you don't care how many have to lose their insurance to benefit Trump personally.


----------



## CMike

Syriusly said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not quite.
> 
> Sean Hannity Says Trump Was Opposed to Iraq War
> 
> _*Sean Hannity Says Trump Was Opposed to Iraq War*
> Donald Trump did in fact oppose the Iraq War, despite public claims he made that say otherwise.
> 
> Fox News anchor Sean Hannity confirmed in a tweet Monday evening he and Trump, the Republican candidate for president, used to argue about the Iraq War back in 2003 when it began.
> 
> Hannity said Trump was not in favor of it when asked by Erik Wemple of The Washington Post_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course his opinion can change- but he said he didn't want to go into Iraq but he is on record otherwise
> _*during a September 2002 interview on Howard Stern's radio show Trump was asked if he supported invading Iraq. "Yeah, I guess so," he answered.*_
> 
> How does "Yeah, I guess" I support invading Iraq" square with Trump's claim he was always against the war in Iraq?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> However, he told Sean Hannity he was against it.
> 
> I would like to hear more of the context with Howard Stern.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's compare transcripts- you provide the transcript from Sean Hannity's program- and I will provide it from Howard Stern's program.
> 
> Deal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll do your work for you.
> 
> What he told Stern is ambigious. It seems like the thought the initial invasion was a mistake.
> 
> Hannity backs up Trump on Iraq War
> 
> Fox News's Sean Hannity came to Donald TrumpDonald defense Monday night, corroborating the GOP presidential nominee's debate claim that he had expressed doubts about the Iraq War to the anchor.
> 
> In a post-debate interview between Trump and Hannity, the Fox News anchor backed up the business magnate's account of conversations about the Iraq invasion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "You know how many times we had conversations about that? You told me I was wrong, in fairness," Hannity said.
> 
> "It was respectful and I understood where you were coming from," Trump responded.
> 
> "I was against the war, I thought it would destabilize the Middle East. I didn't realize it would be managed so badly," he added.
> Trump mentioned Hannity to push back on accusations from debate moderator Lester Holt that he initially supported the Iraq War.
> 
> "I had numerous conversations with Sean Hannity at Fox," Trump said.
> 
> "He and I used to have arguments about the war," Trump added. "I said it's a terrible, stupid thing. It's going to destabilize the Middle East, and that's exactly what it's done."
> 
> Howard Stern in a 2002 radio interview asked Trump whether he supported invading Iraq.
> 
> "Yeah, I guess so," Trump replied. "I wish the first time it was done correctly."
> 
> He addressed the Stern interview during the debate, calling it "mainstream media nonsense" that he supported the
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So to recap:
> 
> There is no transcript of a conversation between Trump and Hannity before the war- nor any date of when he supposedly spoke with Hannity.
> 
> Retrospectively, Trump supposedly told Hannity he was against the war.
> 
> There is a transcript of his conversation with Howard Stern in 2002 where Trump expresses weak support for the invasion.
> Remember- it doesn't matter how often he told people in 2005 or 2010 that he was against the Iraq War- because Trump has claimed he was always against the Iraq War.
> 
> But in 2002- he clearly wasn't against the Iraq War- unless he was lying to Howard Stern
> 
> In 2002, Donald Trump Said He Supported Invading Iraq
Click to expand...

He doesn't need a transcript. This isn't a court.

I am for the war in Iraq. I think it was fucked up.

Pres. Trump was a private citizen. He could have changing opinions. Also it was complicated.

People could have been against it, but once it started wanted to win. Who the heck knows?

What difference does it make?

With Hillary with have serious lies and felonies.

Lying under oath about her email server

Lying to the family of the Benganzi families regarding the cause of the attack

Lying to the whole country about Benghazi

Putting the country's most sensitive secrets on her own email server that didn't have as much protection as google, thereby handing them to our country's enemies

The Clinton Foundation racketeering scheme

Those are actual issue.

Whether Trump said he was on the cover of Time 14 times, and it was actually 11 is an absurd discussion and insignificant.

Also with the Obama administration we have:
Using the intel agencies to spy on their political opponents
Unmasking
Leaking classified documents
Using the IRS to go after conservative groups.

Those are real scandals and issues.


----------



## rightwinger

CMike said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a private citizen his opinion can change and evolve. He argued against invading Iraq with Sean Hannity whom verified this.
> Of course his opinion can change- but he said he didn't want to go into Iraq but he is on record otherwise
> _during a September 2002 interview on Howard Stern's radio show Trump was asked if he supported invading Iraq. "Yeah, I guess so," he answered.
> _
> 
> Wow he was wrong by 3 as far as how many times he was on Time. How horrible.
> Not horrible- but it is another lie- people- and news organizations make mistakes- when CNN makes a mistake Trump calls it 'Fake News"- when Trump makes a 'mistake'- you just excuse it as being just a mistake.
> 
> 
> Here is evidence.
> No- thats not evidence. Trump claimed there were 3-5 million illegal votes cast in 2016- and you just dumped a pile of crap on the floor and claim that is evidence for Trump's claim. Trump has never been able to provide any evidence of 3-5 million illegal voters- he was just parroting what he was hearing from the Fake Right Wing News.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not quite.
> 
> Sean Hannity Says Trump Was Opposed to Iraq War
> 
> _*Sean Hannity Says Trump Was Opposed to Iraq War*
> Donald Trump did in fact oppose the Iraq War, despite public claims he made that say otherwise.
> 
> Fox News anchor Sean Hannity confirmed in a tweet Monday evening he and Trump, the Republican candidate for president, used to argue about the Iraq War back in 2003 when it began.
> 
> Hannity said Trump was not in favor of it when asked by Erik Wemple of The Washington Post_.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sean Hannity is a trusted source?
> 
> I bet Trump uses Hannity as an excuse to Melania every time he stays out late
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As opposed to Howard Stern?
> 
> I doubt that Trump would want an excuse not to be with Melania, especially compared with that cow Michelle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump has cheated on all his wives...why would Melania be any different?
> 
> Honest Melaina....I was not out grabbing pussy again......Ask Sean, he will vouch for me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yanno. I don't know and I  don't care about his sex life.
Click to expand...

I think the point is that Trump lies prolifically 
Hannity supporting his lies is meaningless


----------



## CMike

Syriusly said:


> *Feb. 16 *“We got 306 because people came out and voted like they've never seen before so that's the way it goes. I guess it was the biggest Electoral College win since Ronald Reagan.”
> 
> (George H.W. Bush, Bill Clinton and Barack Obama all won bigger margins in the Electoral College.)


He said "I guess". That means he isn't certain.


----------



## CMike

rightwinger said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not quite.
> 
> Sean Hannity Says Trump Was Opposed to Iraq War
> 
> _*Sean Hannity Says Trump Was Opposed to Iraq War*
> Donald Trump did in fact oppose the Iraq War, despite public claims he made that say otherwise.
> 
> Fox News anchor Sean Hannity confirmed in a tweet Monday evening he and Trump, the Republican candidate for president, used to argue about the Iraq War back in 2003 when it began.
> 
> Hannity said Trump was not in favor of it when asked by Erik Wemple of The Washington Post_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sean Hannity is a trusted source?
> 
> I bet Trump uses Hannity as an excuse to Melania every time he stays out late
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As opposed to Howard Stern?
> 
> I doubt that Trump would want an excuse not to be with Melania, especially compared with that cow Michelle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump has cheated on all his wives...why would Melania be any different?
> 
> Honest Melaina....I was not out grabbing pussy again......Ask Sean, he will vouch for me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yanno. I don't know and I  don't care about his sex life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think the point is that Trump lies prolifically
> Hannity supporting his lies is meaningless
Click to expand...

Nope the left wing media lies and lies and lies some  more.


----------



## CMike

Syriusly said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> How's the New York mother trucking Times for you? I'm sick to death of the denials. It happened. It's real. Pay to play between the Clinton Foundation and foreign donors.
> Eat this.
> 
> *  U.S.  *
> *Donations to the Clinton Foundation, and a Russian Uranium Takeover*
> By WILSON ANDREWS APRIL 23, 2015
> 
> Uranium investors’ efforts to buy mining assets in Kazakhstan and the United States led to a takeover bid by a Russian state-owned energy company. The investors gave millions to the Clinton Foundation over the same period, while Secretary of State Hillary Rodham Clinton’s office was involved with approving the Russian bid.
> 
> Uranium investors
> 
> September 2005
> 
> Frank Giustra, a Canadian mining financier, wins a major uranium deal in Kazakhstan for his company, UrAsia, days after visiting the country with former President Bill Clinton.
> 
> 2006
> 
> Uranium One
> 
> Mr. Giustra donates $31.3 million to the Clinton Foundation.
> 
> FebRuary 2007
> 
> UrAsia merges with a South African mining company and assumes the name Uranium One. In the next two months, the company expands into the United States.
> 
> June 2008
> 
> Negotations begin for an investment in Uranium One by the Russian atomic energy agency, Rosatom.
> 
> Rosatom
> 
> 2008-2010
> 
> Uranium One and former UrAsia investors make $8.65 million in donations to the Clinton Foundation. Uranium One investors stand to profit on a Rosatom deal.
> 
> June 2009
> 
> Rosatom subsidiary ARMZ takes a 17 percent ownership stake in Uranium One.
> 
> 2010-2011
> 
> Investors give millions more in donations to the Clinton Foundation.
> 
> June 2010
> 
> Rosatom seeks majority ownership of Uranium One, pending approval by the Committee on Foreign Investment in the United States, of which the State Department is a member.
> 
> Rosatom says it does not plan to increase its stake in Uranium One or to take the company private.
> 
> June 29, 2010
> 
> Bill Clinton is paid $500,000 for a speech in Moscow by a Russian investment bank with ties to the Kremlin that assigned a buy rating to Uranium One stock.
> 
> Rest of timeline at link
> 
> 
> Donations to the Clinton Foundation, and a Russian Uranium Takeover
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.....whole lots of stuff- and with no substance.
> 
> There were donations to the Clinton Foundation- but Hillary Clinton had no authority to approve any deal.
> 
> The closest you get is that the State Department was one of 9 Departments that at one point approved gave approval on the deal.
> 
> 
> Department of the Treasury (chair)
> Department of Justice
> Department of Homeland Security
> Department of Commerce
> Department of Defense
> Department of State
> Department of Energy
> Office of the U.S. Trade Representative
> Office of Science & Technology Policy
> So where are the donations to Treasury Secretary? To the Attorney General? To the Secretary of Defense?
> 
> Making donations to the Clinton Foundation in order to 'swing' this deal- when State is only one of 9 Departments that has to approve the deal- and it also has to be approved of by the  Nuclear Regulatory Commission
> 
> 
> The fact is, Clinton was one of nine voting members on the foreign investments committee, which also includes the secretaries of the Treasury, Defense, Homeland Security, Commerce and Energy, the attorney general, and representatives from two White House offices — the United States Trade Representative and the Office of Science and Technology Policy. (Separately, the Nuclear Regulatory Commission needed to approve (and did approve) the transfer of two uranium recovery licenses as part of the sale.)
> 
> The committee, which is known by its acronym CFIUS, can approve a sale, but it cannot stop a sale. Only the president can do that, and only if the committee recommends or “any member of CFIUS recommends suspension or prohibition of the transaction,” according to guidelines issued by the Treasury Department in December 2008 after the department adopted its final rule a month earlier.
> 
> *Treasury Department, Dec. 8, 2008*: Only the President has the authority to suspend or prohibit a covered transaction. Pursuant to section 6(c) of Executive Order 11858, CFIUS refers a covered transaction to the President if CFIUS or any member of CFIUS recommends suspension or prohibition of the transaction, or if CFIUS otherwise seeks a Presidential determination on the transaction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go bitch at the New York Times. Wait! You're not saying they're fake news are you?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oops- did my pointing out the facts upset your narrative that Hillary Clinton sold American Uranium to Russia? "pay to play"? LOL
> 
> There were donations to the Clinton Foundation- but Hillary Clinton had no authority to approve any deal.
> 
> The closest you get is that the State Department was one of 9 Departments that at one point approved gave approval on the deal.
> 
> 
> Department of the Treasury (chair)
> Department of Justice
> Department of Homeland Security
> Department of Commerce
> Department of Defense
> Department of State
> Department of Energy
> Office of the U.S. Trade Representative
> Office of Science & Technology Policy
> So where are the donations to Treasury Secretary? To the Attorney General? To the Secretary of Defense?
> 
> Making donations to the Clinton Foundation in order to 'swing' this deal- when State is only one of 9 Departments that has to approve the deal- and it also has to be approved of by the  Nuclear Regulatory Commission
> 
> 
> The fact is, Clinton was one of nine voting members on the foreign investments committee, which also includes the secretaries of the Treasury, Defense, Homeland Security, Commerce and Energy, the attorney general, and representatives from two White House offices — the United States Trade Representative and the Office of Science and Technology Policy. (Separately, the Nuclear Regulatory Commission needed to approve (and did approve) the transfer of two uranium recovery licenses as part of the sale.)
> 
> The committee, which is known by its acronym CFIUS, can approve a sale, but it cannot stop a sale. Only the president can do that, and only if the committee recommends or “any member of CFIUS recommends suspension or prohibition of the transaction,” according to guidelines issued by the Treasury Department in December 2008 after the department adopted its final rule a month earlier.
> 
> *Treasury Department, Dec. 8, 2008*: Only the President has the authority to suspend or prohibit a covered transaction. Pursuant to section 6(c) of Executive Order 11858, CFIUS refers a covered transaction to the President if CFIUS or any member of CFIUS recommends suspension or prohibition of the transaction, or if CFIUS otherwise seeks a Presidential determination on the transaction
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, secretary of state, is an extremely powerful position that had a gigantic say in this. And greasing Hillary's palms with millions of dollars is a pretty good incentive for Hillary to get things through.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL- and this is all based upon.....your fantasies.
> 
> Hillary Clinton never received a dime from the company.
> And Hillary Clinton wasn't responsible for the approval of the sale- nor is there any evidence that she had anything to do with the sale.
> 
> Not that Trumpsters care about evidence- that is why you still believe Trump when he says there were 3-5 miillion illegal votes cast.
Click to expand...

Why do you think they got speaking fees many times greater than everyone else from organizations that got political favors from the Clintons? It certainly wasn't because of Hillary's good looks.


----------



## oreo

Syriusly said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oreo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure- glad to
> 
> 
> 
> President Trump’s Lies, the Definitive List
> 
> *Jan. 21 *“I wasn't a fan of Iraq. I didn't want to go into Iraq.” (He was for an invasion before he was against it.)*Jan. 21 *“A reporter for Time magazine — and I have been on their cover 14 or 15 times. I think we have the all-time record in the history of Time magazine.” (Trump was on the cover 11 times and Nixon appeared 55 times.)*Jan. 23 *“Between 3 million and 5 million illegal votes caused me to lose the popular vote.” (There's no evidence of illegal voting.)*Jan. 25 *“Now, the audience was the biggest ever. But this crowd was massive. Look how far back it goes. This crowd was massive.” (Official aerial photos show Obama's 2009 inauguration was much more heavily attended.)*Jan. 25 *“Take a look at the Pew reports (which show voter fraud.)” (The report never mentioned voter fraud.)*Jan. 25 *“You had millions of people that now aren't insured anymore.” (The real number is less than 1 million, according to the Urban Institute.)*Jan. 25 *“So, look, when President Obama was there two weeks ago making a speech, very nice speech. Two people were shot and killed during his speech. You can't have that.” (There were no gun homicide victims in Chicago that day.)*Jan. 26 *“We've taken in tens of thousands of people. We know nothing about them. They can say they vet them. They didn't vet them. They have no papers. How can you vet somebody when you don't know anything about them and you have no papers? How do you vet them? You can't.” (Vetting lasts up to two years.)*Jan. 26 *“I cut off hundreds of millions of dollars off one particular plane, hundreds of millions of dollars in a short period of time. It wasn't like I spent, like, weeks, hours, less than hours, and many, many hundreds of millions of dollars. And the plane's going to be better.” (Most of the cuts were already planned.)*Jan. 28 *“The coverage about me in the @nytimes and the @washingtonpost has been so false and angry that the Times actually apologized to its dwindling subscribers and readers.” (It never apologized.)*Jan. 29 *“The Cuban-Americans, I got 84 percent of that vote.” (There is no support for this.)*Jan. 30 *“Only 109 people out of 325,000 were detained and held for questioning. Big problems at airports were caused by Delta computer outage.” (At least 746 people were detained and processed, and the Delta outage happened two days later.)*Feb. 3 *“Professional anarchists, thugs and paid protesters are proving the point of the millions of people who voted to MAKE AMERICA GREAT AGAIN!” (There is no evidence of paid protesters.)*Feb. 4 *“After being forced to apologize for its bad and inaccurate coverage of me after winning the election, the FAKE NEWS @nytimes is still lost!” (It never apologized.)*Feb. 5 *“We had 109 people out of hundreds of thousands of travelers and all we did was vet those people very, very carefully.” (About 60,000 people were affected.)*Feb. 6 *“I have already saved more than $700 million when I got involved in the negotiation on the F-35.” (Much of the price drop was projected before Trump took office.)*Feb. 6 *“It's gotten to a point where it is not even being reported. And in many cases, the very, very dishonest press doesn't want to report it.” (Terrorism has been reported on, often in detail.)*Feb. 6 *“The failing @nytimes was forced to apologize to its subscribers for the poor reporting it did on my election win. Now they are worse!” (It didn't apologize.)*Feb. 6 *“And the previous administration allowed it to happen because we shouldn't have been in Iraq, but we shouldn't have gotten out the way we got out. It created a vacuum, ISIS was formed.” (The group’s origins date to 2004.)*Feb. 7 *“And yet the murder rate in our country is the highest it’s been in 47 years, right? Did you know that? Forty-seven years.” (It was higher in the 1980s and '90s.)*Feb. 7 *“I saved more than $600 million. I got involved in negotiation on a fighter jet, the F-35.” (The Defense Department projected this price drop before Trump took office.)*Feb. 9 *“Chris Cuomo, in his interview with Sen. Blumenthal, never asked him about his long-term lie about his brave ‘service’ in Vietnam. FAKE NEWS!” (It was part of Cuomo's first question.)*Feb. 9 *Sen. Richard Blumenthal “now misrepresents what Judge Gorsuch told him?” (The Gorsuch comments were later corroborated.)*Feb. 10 *“I don’t know about it. I haven’t seen it. What report is that?” (Trump knew about Flynn's actions for weeks.)*Feb. 12 *“Just leaving Florida. Big crowds of enthusiastic supporters lining the road that the FAKE NEWS media refuses to mention. Very dishonest!” (The media did cover it.)*Feb. 16 *“We got 306 because people came out and voted like they've never seen before so that's the way it goes. I guess it was the biggest Electoral College win since Ronald Reagan.” (George H.W. Bush, Bill Clinton and Barack Obama all won bigger margins in the Electoral College.)*Feb. 16 *“That’s the other thing that was wrong with the travel ban. You had Delta with a massive problem with their computer system at the airports.” (Delta's problems happened two days later.)*Feb. 16 *“Walmart announced it will create 10,000 jobs in the United States just this year because of our various plans and initiatives.” (The jobs are a result of its investment plans announced in October 2016.)*Feb. 16 *“When WikiLeaks, which I had nothing to do with, comes out and happens to give, they’re not giving classified information.” (Not always. They have released classified information in the past.)*Feb. 16 *“We had a very smooth rollout of the travel ban. But we had a bad court. Got a bad decision.” (The rollout was chaotic.)*Feb. 16 *“They’re giving stuff — what was said at an office about Hillary cheating on the debates. Which, by the way, nobody mentions. Nobody mentions that Hillary received the questions to the debates.” (It was widely covered.)*Feb. 18 *“And there was no way to vet those people. There was no documentation. There was no nothing.” (Refugees receive multiple background checks, taking up to two years.)*Feb. 18 *“You look at what's happening in Germany, you look at what's happening last night in Sweden. Sweden, who would believe this?” (Trump implied there was a terror attack in Sweden, but there was no such attack.)*Feb. 24 *“By the way, you folks are in here — this place is packed, there are lines that go back six blocks.” (There was no evidence of long lines.)*Feb. 24 *“ICE came and endorsed me.” (Only its union did.)*Feb. 24 *“Obamacare covers very few people — and remember, deduct from the number all of the people that had great health care that they loved that was taken away from them — it was taken away from them.” (Obamacare increased coverage by a net of about 20 million.)*Feb. 27 *“Since Obamacare went into effect, nearly half of the insurers are stopped and have stopped from participating in the Obamacare exchanges.” (Many fewer pulled out.)*Feb. 27 *“On one plane, on a small order of one plane, I saved $725 million. And I would say I devoted about, if I added it up, all those calls, probably about an hour. So I think that might be my highest and best use.” (Much of the price cut was already projected.)*Feb. 28 *“And now, based on our very strong and frank discussions, they are beginning to do just that.” (NATO countries agreed to meet defense spending requirements in 2014.)*Feb. 28 *“The E.P.A.’s regulators were putting people out of jobs by the hundreds of thousands.” (There's no evidence that the Waters of the United States rule caused severe job losses.)*Feb. 28 *“We have begun to drain the swamp of government corruption by imposing a five-year ban on lobbying by executive branch officials.” (They can't lobby their former agency but can still become lobbyists.)*March 3 *“It is so pathetic that the Dems have still not approved my full Cabinet.” (Paperwork for the last two candidates was still not submitted to the Senate.)*March 4 *“Terrible! Just found out that Obama had my ‘wires tapped’ in Trump Tower just before the victory. Nothing found. This is McCarthyism!” (There's no evidence of a wiretap.)*March 4 *“How low has President Obama gone to tap my phones during the very sacred election process. This is Nixon/Watergate. Bad (or sick) guy!” (There's no evidence of a wiretap.)*March 7 *“122 vicious prisoners, released by the Obama Administration from Gitmo, have returned to the battlefield. Just another terrible decision!” (113 of them were released by President George W. Bush.)*March 13 *“I saved a lot of money on those jets, didn't I? Did I do a good job? More than $725 million on them.” (Much of the cost cuts were planned before Trump.)*March 13 *“First of all, it covers very few people.” (About 20 million people gained insurance under Obamacare.)*March 15 *“On the airplanes, I saved $725 million. Probably took me a half an hour if you added up all of the times.” (Much of the cost cuts were planned before Trump.)*March 17 *“I was in Tennessee — I was just telling the folks — and half of the state has no insurance company, and the other half is going to lose the insurance company.” (There's at least one insurer in every Tennessee county.)*March 20 *“With just one negotiation on one set of airplanes, I saved the taxpayers of our country over $700 million.” (Much of the cost cuts were planned before Trump.)*March 21 *“To save taxpayer dollars, I’ve already begun negotiating better contracts for the federal government — saving over $700 million on just one set of airplanes of which there are many sets.” (Much of the cost cuts were planned before Trump.)*March 22 *“I make the statement, everyone goes crazy. The next day they have a massive riot, and death, and problems.” (Riots in Sweden broke out two days later and there were no deaths.)*March 22 *“NATO, obsolete, because it doesn’t cover terrorism. They fixed that.” (It has fought terrorism since the 1980s.)*March 22 *“Well, now, if you take a look at the votes, when I say that, I mean mostly they register wrong — in other words, for the votes, they register incorrectly and/or illegally. And they then vote. You have tremendous numbers of people.” (There's no evidence of widespread voter fraud.)*March 29 *“Remember when the failing @nytimes apologized to its subscribers, right after the election, because their coverage was so wrong. Now worse!” (It didn't apologize.)*March 31 *“We have a lot of plants going up now in Michigan that were never going to be there if I — if I didn’t win this election, those plants would never even think about going back. They were gone.” (These investments were already planned.)*April 2 *“And I was totally opposed to the war in the Middle East which I think finally has been proven, people tried very hard to say I wasn’t but you’ve seen that it is now improving.” (He was for an invasion before he was against it.)*April 2 *“Now, my last tweet — you know, the one that you are talking about, perhaps — was the one about being, in quotes, wiretapped, meaning surveilled. Guess what, it is turning out to be true.” (There is still no evidence.)*April 5 *“You have many states coming up where they’re going to have no insurance company. O.K.? It’s already happened in Tennessee. It’s happening in Kentucky. Tennessee only has half coverage. Half the state is gone. They left.” (Every marketplace region in Tennessee had at least one insurer.)*April 6 *“If you look at the kind of cost-cutting we’ve been able to achieve with the military and at the same time ordering vast amounts of equipment — saved hundreds of millions of dollars on airplanes, and really billions, because if you take that out over a period of years it’s many billions of dollars — I think we’ve had a tremendous success.” (Much of the price cuts were already projected.)*April 11 *“I like Steve, but you have to remember he was not involved in my campaign until very late. I had already beaten all the senators and all the governors, and I didn’t know Steve.” (He knew Steve Bannon since 2011.)*April 12 *“You can't do it faster, because they're obstructing. They're obstructionists. So I have people — hundreds of people that we're trying to get through. I mean you have — you see the backlog. We can't get them through.” (At this point, he had not nominated anyone for hundreds of positions.)*April 12 *“The New York Times said the word wiretapped in the headline of the first edition. Then they took it out of there fast when they realized.” (There were separate headlines for print and web, but neither were altered.)*April 12 *“The secretary general and I had a productive discussion about what more NATO can do in the fight against terrorism. I complained about that a long time ago and they made a change, and now they do fight terrorism.” (NATO has been engaged in counterterrorism efforts since the 1980s.)*April 12 *“Mosul was supposed to last for a week and now they’ve been fighting it for many months and so many more people died.” (The campaign was expected to take months.)*April 16 *“Someone should look into who paid for the small organized rallies yesterday. The election is over!” (There's no evidence of paid protesters.)*April 18 *“The fake media goes, ‘Donald Trump changed his stance on China.’ I haven’t changed my stance.” (He did.)*April 21 *“On 90 planes I saved $725 million. It's actually a little bit more than that, but it's $725 million.” (Much of the price cuts were already projected.)*April 21 *“When WikiLeaks came out … never heard of WikiLeaks, never heard of it.” (He criticized it as early as 2010.)*April 27 *“I want to help our miners while the Democrats are blocking their healthcare.” (The bill to extend health benefits for certain coal miners was introduced by a Democrat and was co-sponsored by mostly Democrats.)*April 28 *“The trade deficit with Mexico is close to $70 billion, even with Canada it’s $17 billion trade deficit with Canada.” (The U.S. had an $8.1 billion trade surplus, not deficit, with Canada in 2016.)*April 28 *“She's running against someone who's going to raise your taxes to the sky, destroy your health care, and he's for open borders — lots of crime.” (Those are not Jon Ossoff's positions.)*April 28 *“The F-35 fighter jet program — it was way over budget. I’ve saved $725 million plus, just by getting involved in the negotiation.” (Much of the price cuts were planned before Trump.)*April 29 *“They're incompetent, dishonest people who after an election had to apologize because they covered it, us, me, but all of us, they covered it so badly that they felt they were forced to apologize because their predictions were so bad.” (The Times did not apologize.)*April 29 *“As you know, I've been a big critic of China, and I've been talking about currency manipulation for a long time. But I have to tell you that during the election, number one, they stopped.” (China stopped years ago.)*April 29 *“I've already saved more than $725 million on a simple order of F-35 planes. I got involved in the negotiation.” (Much of the price cuts were planned before Trump.)*April 29 *“We're also getting NATO countries to finally step up and contribute their fair share. They've begun to increase their contributions by billions of dollars, but we are not going to be satisfied until everyone pays what they owe.” (The deal was struck in 2014.)*April 29 *“When they talk about currency manipulation, and I did say I would call China, if they were, a currency manipulator, early in my tenure. And then I get there. Number one, they — as soon as I got elected, they stopped.” (China stopped in 2014.)*April 29 *“I was negotiating to reduce the price of the big fighter jet contract, the F-35, which was totally out of control. I will save billions and billions and billions of dollars.” (Most of the cuts were planned before Trump.)*April 29 *“I think our side's been proven very strongly. And everybody's talking about it.” (There's still no evidence Trump's phones were tapped.)*May 1 *“Well, we are protecting pre-existing conditions. And it'll be every good — bit as good on pre-existing conditions as Obamacare.” (The bill weakens protections for people with pre-existing conditions.)*May 1 *“The F-35 fighter jet — I saved — I got involved in the negotiation. It's 2,500 jets. I negotiated for 90 planes, lot 10. I got $725 million off the price.” (Much of the price cuts were planned before Trump.)*May 1 *“First of all, since I started running, they haven't increased their — you know, they have not manipulated their currency. I think that was out of respect to me and the campaign.” (China stopped years ago.)*May 2 *“I love buying those planes at a reduced price. I have been really — I have cut billions — I have to tell you this, and they can check, right, Martha? I have cut billions and billions of dollars off plane contracts sitting here.” (Much of the cost cuts were planned before Trump.)*May 4 *“Number two, they’re actually not a currency [manipulator]. You know, since I’ve been talking about currency manipulation with respect to them and other countries, they stopped.” (China stopped years ago.)*May 4 *“We’re the highest-taxed nation in the world.” (We're not.)*May 4 *“Nobody cares about my tax return except for the reporters.” (Polls show most Americans do care.)*May 8 *“You know we’ve gotten billions of dollars more in NATO than we’re getting. All because of me.” (The deal was struck in 2014.)*May 8 *“But when I did his show, which by the way was very highly rated. It was high — highest rating. The highest rating he’s ever had.” (Colbert's “Late Show” debut had nearly two million more viewers.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You nailed it--there were actually so many lies that Trump told, that politifact couldn't even keep up with them, so they just awarded him the liar of the year.
> PolitiFact awards Donald Trump its 'Lie of the Year'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> These are media lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So Trump didn't say these things?
> 
> You really believe Trump didn't say any of these things?
> 
> You are a Trump voter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Trump’s Lies, the Definitive List
> 
> *Jan. 21 *“I wasn't a fan of Iraq. I didn't want to go into Iraq.” (He was for an invasion before he was against it.)*Jan. 21 *“A reporter for Time magazine — and I have been on their cover 14 or 15 times. I think we have the all-time record in the history of Time magazine.” (Trump was on the cover 11 times and Nixon appeared 55 times.)*Jan. 23 *“Between 3 million and 5 million illegal votes caused me to lose the popular vote.” (There's no evidence of illegal voting.)*Jan. 25 *“Now, the audience was the biggest ever. But this crowd was massive. Look how far back it goes. This crowd was massive.” (Official aerial photos show Obama's 2009 inauguration was much more heavily attended.)*Jan. 25 *“Take a look at the Pew reports (which show voter fraud.)” (The report never mentioned voter fraud.)*Jan. 25 *“You had millions of people that now aren't insured anymore.” (The real number is less than 1 million, according to the Urban Institute.)*Jan. 25 *“So, look, when President Obama was there two weeks ago making a speech, very nice speech. Two people were shot and killed during his speech. You can't have that.” (There were no gun homicide victims in Chicago that day.)*Jan. 26 *“We've taken in tens of thousands of people. We know nothing about them. They can say they vet them. They didn't vet them. They have no papers. How can you vet somebody when you don't know anything about them and you have no papers? How do you vet them? You can't.” (Vetting lasts up to two years.)*Jan. 26 *“I cut off hundreds of millions of dollars off one particular plane, hundreds of millions of dollars in a short period of time. It wasn't like I spent, like, weeks, hours, less than hours, and many, many hundreds of millions of dollars. And the plane's going to be better.” (Most of the cuts were already planned.)*Jan. 28 *“The coverage about me in the @nytimes and the @washingtonpost has been so false and angry that the Times actually apologized to its dwindling subscribers and readers.” (It never apologized.)*Jan. 29 *“The Cuban-Americans, I got 84 percent of that vote.” (There is no support for this.)*Jan. 30 *“Only 109 people out of 325,000 were detained and held for questioning. Big problems at airports were caused by Delta computer outage.” (At least 746 people were detained and processed, and the Delta outage happened two days later.)*Feb. 3 *“Professional anarchists, thugs and paid protesters are proving the point of the millions of people who voted to MAKE AMERICA GREAT AGAIN!” (There is no evidence of paid protesters.)*Feb. 4 *“After being forced to apologize for its bad and inaccurate coverage of me after winning the election, the FAKE NEWS @nytimes is still lost!” (It never apologized.)*Feb. 5 *“We had 109 people out of hundreds of thousands of travelers and all we did was vet those people very, very carefully.” (About 60,000 people were affected.)*Feb. 6 *“I have already saved more than $700 million when I got involved in the negotiation on the F-35.” (Much of the price drop was projected before Trump took office.)*Feb. 6 *“It's gotten to a point where it is not even being reported. And in many cases, the very, very dishonest press doesn't want to report it.” (Terrorism has been reported on, often in detail.)*Feb. 6 *“The failing @nytimes was forced to apologize to its subscribers for the poor reporting it did on my election win. Now they are worse!” (It didn't apologize.)*Feb. 6 *“And the previous administration allowed it to happen because we shouldn't have been in Iraq, but we shouldn't have gotten out the way we got out. It created a vacuum, ISIS was formed.” (The group’s origins date to 2004.)*Feb. 7 *“And yet the murder rate in our country is the highest it’s been in 47 years, right? Did you know that? Forty-seven years.” (It was higher in the 1980s and '90s.)*Feb. 7 *“I saved more than $600 million. I got involved in negotiation on a fighter jet, the F-35.” (The Defense Department projected this price drop before Trump took office.)*Feb. 9 *“Chris Cuomo, in his interview with Sen. Blumenthal, never asked him about his long-term lie about his brave ‘service’ in Vietnam. FAKE NEWS!” (It was part of Cuomo's first question.)*Feb. 9 *Sen. Richard Blumenthal “now misrepresents what Judge Gorsuch told him?” (The Gorsuch comments were later corroborated.)*Feb. 10 *“I don’t know about it. I haven’t seen it. What report is that?” (Trump knew about Flynn's actions for weeks.)*Feb. 12 *“Just leaving Florida. Big crowds of enthusiastic supporters lining the road that the FAKE NEWS media refuses to mention. Very dishonest!” (The media did cover it.)*Feb. 16 *“We got 306 because people came out and voted like they've never seen before so that's the way it goes. I guess it was the biggest Electoral College win since Ronald Reagan.” (George H.W. Bush, Bill Clinton and Barack Obama all won bigger margins in the Electoral College.)*Feb. 16 *“That’s the other thing that was wrong with the travel ban. You had Delta with a massive problem with their computer system at the airports.” (Delta's problems happened two days later.)*Feb. 16 *“Walmart announced it will create 10,000 jobs in the United States just this year because of our various plans and initiatives.” (The jobs are a result of its investment plans announced in October 2016.)*Feb. 16 *“When WikiLeaks, which I had nothing to do with, comes out and happens to give, they’re not giving classified information.” (Not always. They have released classified information in the past.)*Feb. 16 *“We had a very smooth rollout of the travel ban. But we had a bad court. Got a bad decision.” (The rollout was chaotic.)*Feb. 16 *“They’re giving stuff — what was said at an office about Hillary cheating on the debates. Which, by the way, nobody mentions. Nobody mentions that Hillary received the questions to the debates.” (It was widely covered.)*Feb. 18 *“And there was no way to vet those people. There was no documentation. There was no nothing.” (Refugees receive multiple background checks, taking up to two years.)*Feb. 18 *“You look at what's happening in Germany, you look at what's happening last night in Sweden. Sweden, who would believe this?” (Trump implied there was a terror attack in Sweden, but there was no such attack.)*Feb. 24 *“By the way, you folks are in here — this place is packed, there are lines that go back six blocks.” (There was no evidence of long lines.)*Feb. 24 *“ICE came and endorsed me.” (Only its union did.)*Feb. 24 *“Obamacare covers very few people — and remember, deduct from the number all of the people that had great health care that they loved that was taken away from them — it was taken away from them.” (Obamacare increased coverage by a net of about 20 million.)*Feb. 27 *“Since Obamacare went into effect, nearly half of the insurers are stopped and have stopped from participating in the Obamacare exchanges.” (Many fewer pulled out.)*Feb. 27 *“On one plane, on a small order of one plane, I saved $725 million. And I would say I devoted about, if I added it up, all those calls, probably about an hour. So I think that might be my highest and best use.” (Much of the price cut was already projected.)*Feb. 28 *“And now, based on our very strong and frank discussions, they are beginning to do just that.” (NATO countries agreed to meet defense spending requirements in 2014.)*Feb. 28 *“The E.P.A.’s regulators were putting people out of jobs by the hundreds of thousands.” (There's no evidence that the Waters of the United States rule caused severe job losses.)*Feb. 28 *“We have begun to drain the swamp of government corruption by imposing a five-year ban on lobbying by executive branch officials.” (They can't lobby their former agency but can still become lobbyists.)*March 3 *“It is so pathetic that the Dems have still not approved my full Cabinet.” (Paperwork for the last two candidates was still not submitted to the Senate.)*March 4 *“Terrible! Just found out that Obama had my ‘wires tapped’ in Trump Tower just before the victory. Nothing found. This is McCarthyism!” (There's no evidence of a wiretap.)*March 4 *“How low has President Obama gone to tap my phones during the very sacred election process. This is Nixon/Watergate. Bad (or sick) guy!” (There's no evidence of a wiretap.)*March 7 *“122 vicious prisoners, released by the Obama Administration from Gitmo, have returned to the battlefield. Just another terrible decision!” (113 of them were released by President George W. Bush.)*March 13 *“I saved a lot of money on those jets, didn't I? Did I do a good job? More than $725 million on them.” (Much of the cost cuts were planned before Trump.)*March 13 *“First of all, it covers very few people.” (About 20 million people gained insurance under Obamacare.)*March 15 *“On the airplanes, I saved $725 million. Probably took me a half an hour if you added up all of the times.” (Much of the cost cuts were planned before Trump.)*March 17 *“I was in Tennessee — I was just telling the folks — and half of the state has no insurance company, and the other half is going to lose the insurance company.” (There's at least one insurer in every Tennessee county.)*March 20 *“With just one negotiation on one set of airplanes, I saved the taxpayers of our country over $700 million.” (Much of the cost cuts were planned before Trump.)*March 21 *“To save taxpayer dollars, I’ve already begun negotiating better contracts for the federal government — saving over $700 million on just one set of airplanes of which there are many sets.” (Much of the cost cuts were planned before Trump.)*March 22 *“I make the statement, everyone goes crazy. The next day they have a massive riot, and death, and problems.” (Riots in Sweden broke out two days later and there were no deaths.)*March 22 *“NATO, obsolete, because it doesn’t cover terrorism. They fixed that.” (It has fought terrorism since the 1980s.)*March 22 *“Well, now, if you take a look at the votes, when I say that, I mean mostly they register wrong — in other words, for the votes, they register incorrectly and/or illegally. And they then vote. You have tremendous numbers of people.” (There's no evidence of widespread voter fraud.)*March 29 *“Remember when the failing @nytimes apologized to its subscribers, right after the election, because their coverage was so wrong. Now worse!” (It didn't apologize.)*March 31 *“We have a lot of plants going up now in Michigan that were never going to be there if I — if I didn’t win this election, those plants would never even think about going back. They were gone.” (These investments were already planned.)*April 2 *“And I was totally opposed to the war in the Middle East which I think finally has been proven, people tried very hard to say I wasn’t but you’ve seen that it is now improving.” (He was for an invasion before he was against it.)*April 2 *“Now, my last tweet — you know, the one that you are talking about, perhaps — was the one about being, in quotes, wiretapped, meaning surveilled. Guess what, it is turning out to be true.” (There is still no evidence.)*April 5 *“You have many states coming up where they’re going to have no insurance company. O.K.? It’s already happened in Tennessee. It’s happening in Kentucky. Tennessee only has half coverage. Half the state is gone. They left.” (Every marketplace region in Tennessee had at least one insurer.)*April 6 *“If you look at the kind of cost-cutting we’ve been able to achieve with the military and at the same time ordering vast amounts of equipment — saved hundreds of millions of dollars on airplanes, and really billions, because if you take that out over a period of years it’s many billions of dollars — I think we’ve had a tremendous success.” (Much of the price cuts were already projected.)*April 11 *“I like Steve, but you have to remember he was not involved in my campaign until very late. I had already beaten all the senators and all the governors, and I didn’t know Steve.” (He knew Steve Bannon since 2011.)*April 12 *“You can't do it faster, because they're obstructing. They're obstructionists. So I have people — hundreds of people that we're trying to get through. I mean you have — you see the backlog. We can't get them through.” (At this point, he had not nominated anyone for hundreds of positions.)*April 12 *“The New York Times said the word wiretapped in the headline of the first edition. Then they took it out of there fast when they realized.” (There were separate headlines for print and web, but neither were altered.)*April 12 *“The secretary general and I had a productive discussion about what more NATO can do in the fight against terrorism. I complained about that a long time ago and they made a change, and now they do fight terrorism.” (NATO has been engaged in counterterrorism efforts since the 1980s.)*April 12 *“Mosul was supposed to last for a week and now they’ve been fighting it for many months and so many more people died.” (The campaign was expected to take months.)*April 16 *“Someone should look into who paid for the small organized rallies yesterday. The election is over!” (There's no evidence of paid protesters.)*April 18 *“The fake media goes, ‘Donald Trump changed his stance on China.’ I haven’t changed my stance.” (He did.)*April 21 *“On 90 planes I saved $725 million. It's actually a little bit more than that, but it's $725 million.” (Much of the price cuts were already projected.)*April 21 *“When WikiLeaks came out … never heard of WikiLeaks, never heard of it.” (He criticized it as early as 2010.)*April 27 *“I want to help our miners while the Democrats are blocking their healthcare.” (The bill to extend health benefits for certain coal miners was introduced by a Democrat and was co-sponsored by mostly Democrats.)*April 28 *“The trade deficit with Mexico is close to $70 billion, even with Canada it’s $17 billion trade deficit with Canada.” (The U.S. had an $8.1 billion trade surplus, not deficit, with Canada in 2016.)*April 28 *“She's running against someone who's going to raise your taxes to the sky, destroy your health care, and he's for open borders — lots of crime.” (Those are not Jon Ossoff's positions.)*April 28 *“The F-35 fighter jet program — it was way over budget. I’ve saved $725 million plus, just by getting involved in the negotiation.” (Much of the price cuts were planned before Trump.)*April 29 *“They're incompetent, dishonest people who after an election had to apologize because they covered it, us, me, but all of us, they covered it so badly that they felt they were forced to apologize because their predictions were so bad.” (The Times did not apologize.)*April 29 *“As you know, I've been a big critic of China, and I've been talking about currency manipulation for a long time. But I have to tell you that during the election, number one, they stopped.” (China stopped years ago.)*April 29 *“I've already saved more than $725 million on a simple order of F-35 planes. I got involved in the negotiation.” (Much of the price cuts were planned before Trump.)*April 29 *“We're also getting NATO countries to finally step up and contribute their fair share. They've begun to increase their contributions by billions of dollars, but we are not going to be satisfied until everyone pays what they owe.” (The deal was struck in 2014.)*April 29 *“When they talk about currency manipulation, and I did say I would call China, if they were, a currency manipulator, early in my tenure. And then I get there. Number one, they — as soon as I got elected, they stopped.” (China stopped in 2014.)*April 29 *“I was negotiating to reduce the price of the big fighter jet contract, the F-35, which was totally out of control. I will save billions and billions and billions of dollars.” (Most of the cuts were planned before Trump.)*April 29 *“I think our side's been proven very strongly. And everybody's talking about it.” (There's still no evidence Trump's phones were tapped.)*May 1 *“Well, we are protecting pre-existing conditions. And it'll be every good — bit as good on pre-existing conditions as Obamacare.” (The bill weakens protections for people with pre-existing conditions.)*May 1 *“The F-35 fighter jet — I saved — I got involved in the negotiation. It's 2,500 jets. I negotiated for 90 planes, lot 10. I got $725 million off the price.” (Much of the price cuts were planned before Trump.)*May 1 *“First of all, since I started running, they haven't increased their — you know, they have not manipulated their currency. I think that was out of respect to me and the campaign.” (China stopped years ago.)*May 2 *“I love buying those planes at a reduced price. I have been really — I have cut billions — I have to tell you this, and they can check, right, Martha? I have cut billions and billions of dollars off plane contracts sitting here.” (Much of the cost cuts were planned before Trump.)*May 4 *“Number two, they’re actually not a currency [manipulator]. You know, since I’ve been talking about currency manipulation with respect to them and other countries, they stopped.” (China stopped years ago.)*May 4 *“We’re the highest-taxed nation in the world.” (We're not.)*May 4 *“Nobody cares about my tax return except for the reporters.” (Polls show most Americans do care.)*May 8 *“You know we’ve gotten billions of dollars more in NATO than we’re getting. All because of me.” (The deal was struck in 2014.)*May 8 *“But when I did his show, which by the way was very highly rated. It was high — highest rating. The highest rating he’s ever had.” (Colbert's “Late Show” debut had nearly two million more viewers.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I exposed the first three. The "article" and left wing media said there was no evidence of voter fraud, I posted proof that there was. LIE..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You exposed nothing other than your partisan blindness.
> 
> The media has said that there is no evidence of 3-5 million illegal votes- which Trump claimed.
> 
> You- and Trump- have provided no evidence of 3-5 million illegal votes. No one has.
> 
> Trump lied- now he has created a commission to look for evidence of what he lied about.
Click to expand...





rightwinger said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you give us some examples please?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure- glad to
> 
> President Trump’s Lies, the Definitive List
> 
> *Jan. 21 *“I wasn't a fan of Iraq. I didn't want to go into Iraq.” (He was for an invasion before he was against it.)*Jan. 21 *“A reporter for Time magazine — and I have been on their cover 14 or 15 times. I think we have the all-time record in the history of Time magazine.” (Trump was on the cover 11 times and Nixon appeared 55 times.)*Jan. 23 *“Between 3 million and 5 million illegal votes caused me to lose the popular vote.” (There's no evidence of illegal voting.)*Jan. 25 *“Now, the audience was the biggest ever. But this crowd was massive. Look how far back it goes. This crowd was massive.” (Official aerial photos show Obama's 2009 inauguration was much more heavily attended.)*Jan. 25 *ore viewers.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a lies, lies the democrats and their MSM propaganda minions. I'll take the first few.
> 
> My comments are in red.
> 
> 
> President Trump’s Lies, the Definitive List
> 
> *Jan. 21 *“I wasn't a fan of Iraq. I didn't want to go into Iraq.” (He was for an invasion before he was against it.)Actually this seems to acknowledge  he was for it. As a private citizen his opinion can change and evolve. He argued against invading Iraq with Sean Hannity whom verified this. *Jan. 21 *“A reporter for Time magazine — and I have been on their cover 14 or 15 times. I think we have the all-time record in the history of Time magazine.” (Trump was on the cover 11 times and Nixon appeared 55 times.)Wow he was wrong by 3 as far as how many times he was on Time. How horrible. *Jan. 23 *“Between 3 million and 5 million illegal votes caused me to lose the popular vote.” (There's no evidence of illegal voting.) Here is evidence.
> Records: Too many votes in 37% of Detroit’s precincts
> Not surprisingly the dems are trying to thwart an investigation into voter fraud.
> 
> Hillary did flat out lie in sworn testimony before Congress. That within itself is a felony.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> As a private citizen his opinion can change and evolve. He argued against invading Iraq with Sean Hannity whom verified this.
> Of course his opinion can change- but he said he didn't want to go into Iraq but he is on record otherwise
> _during a September 2002 interview on Howard Stern's radio show Trump was asked if he supported invading Iraq. "Yeah, I guess so," he answered.
> _
> 
> Wow he was wrong by 3 as far as how many times he was on Time. How horrible.
> Not horrible- but it is another lie- people- and news organizations make mistakes- when CNN makes a mistake Trump calls it 'Fake News"- when Trump makes a 'mistake'- you just excuse it as being just a mistake.
> 
> 
> Here is evidence.
> No- thats not evidence. Trump claimed there were 3-5 million illegal votes cast in 2016- and you just dumped a pile of crap on the floor and claim that is evidence for Trump's claim. Trump has never been able to provide any evidence of 3-5 million illegal voters- he was just parroting what he was hearing from the Fake Right Wing News.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not quite.
> 
> Sean Hannity Says Trump Was Opposed to Iraq War
> 
> _*Sean Hannity Says Trump Was Opposed to Iraq War*
> Donald Trump did in fact oppose the Iraq War, despite public claims he made that say otherwise.
> 
> Fox News anchor Sean Hannity confirmed in a tweet Monday evening he and Trump, the Republican candidate for president, used to argue about the Iraq War back in 2003 when it began.
> 
> Hannity said Trump was not in favor of it when asked by Erik Wemple of The Washington Post_.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sean Hannity is a trusted source?
> 
> I bet Trump uses Hannity as an excuse to Melania every time he stays out late
Click to expand...




CMike said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oreo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You nailed it--there were actually so many lies that Trump told, that politifact couldn't even keep up with them, so they just awarded him the liar of the year.
> PolitiFact awards Donald Trump its 'Lie of the Year'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are media lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So Trump didn't say these things?
> 
> You really believe Trump didn't say any of these things?
> 
> You are a Trump voter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Trump’s Lies, the Definitive List
> 
> *Jan. 21 *“I wasn't a fan of Iraq. I didn't want to go into Iraq.” (He was for an invasion before he was against it.)*Jan. 21 *“A reporter for Time magazine — and I have been on their cover 14 or 15 times. I think we have the all-time record in the history of Time magazine.” (Trump was on the cover 11 times and Nixon appeared 55 times.)*Jan. 23 *“Between 3 million and 5 million illegal votes caused me to lose the popular vote.” (There's no evidence of illegal voting.)*Jan. 25 *“Now, the audience was the biggest ever. But this crowd was massive. Look how far back it goes. This crowd was massive.” (Official aerial photos show Obama's 2009 inauguration was much more heavily attended.)*Jan. 25 *“Take a look at the Pew reports (which show voter fraud.)” (The report never mentioned voter fraud.)*Jan. 25 *“You had millions of people that now aren't insured anymore.” (The real number is less than 1 million, according to the Urban Institute.)*Jan. 25 *“So, look, when President Obama was there two weeks ago making a speech, very nice speech. Two people were shot and killed during his speech. You can't have that.” (There were no gun homicide victims in Chicago that day.)*Jan. 26 *“We've taken in tens of thousands of people. We know nothing about them. They can say they vet them. They didn't vet them. They have no papers. How can you vet somebody when you don't know anything about them and you have no papers? How do you vet them? You can't.” (Vetting lasts up to two years.)*Jan. 26 *“I cut off hundreds of millions of dollars off one particular plane, hundreds of millions of dollars in a short period of time. It wasn't like I spent, like, weeks, hours, less than hours, and many, many hundreds of millions of dollars. And the plane's going to be better.” (Most of the cuts were already planned.)*Jan. 28 *“The coverage about me in the @nytimes and the @washingtonpost has been so false and angry that the Times actually apologized to its dwindling subscribers and readers.” (It never apologized.)*Jan. 29 *“The Cuban-Americans, I got 84 percent of that vote.” (There is no support for this.)*Jan. 30 *“Only 109 people out of 325,000 were detained and held for questioning. Big problems at airports were caused by Delta computer outage.” (At least 746 people were detained and processed, and the Delta outage happened two days later.)*Feb. 3 *“Professional anarchists, thugs and paid protesters are proving the point of the millions of people who voted to MAKE AMERICA GREAT AGAIN!” (There is no evidence of paid protesters.)*Feb. 4 *“After being forced to apologize for its bad and inaccurate coverage of me after winning the election, the FAKE NEWS @nytimes is still lost!” (It never apologized.)*Feb. 5 *“We had 109 people out of hundreds of thousands of travelers and all we did was vet those people very, very carefully.” (About 60,000 people were affected.)*Feb. 6 *“I have already saved more than $700 million when I got involved in the negotiation on the F-35.” (Much of the price drop was projected before Trump took office.)*Feb. 6 *“It's gotten to a point where it is not even being reported. And in many cases, the very, very dishonest press doesn't want to report it.” (Terrorism has been reported on, often in detail.)*Feb. 6 *“The failing @nytimes was forced to apologize to its subscribers for the poor reporting it did on my election win. Now they are worse!” (It didn't apologize.)*Feb. 6 *“And the previous administration allowed it to happen because we shouldn't have been in Iraq, but we shouldn't have gotten out the way we got out. It created a vacuum, ISIS was formed.” (The group’s origins date to 2004.)*Feb. 7 *“And yet the murder rate in our country is the highest it’s been in 47 years, right? Did you know that? Forty-seven years.” (It was higher in the 1980s and '90s.)*Feb. 7 *“I saved more than $600 million. I got involved in negotiation on a fighter jet, the F-35.” (The Defense Department projected this price drop before Trump took office.)*Feb. 9 *“Chris Cuomo, in his interview with Sen. Blumenthal, never asked him about his long-term lie about his brave ‘service’ in Vietnam. FAKE NEWS!” (It was part of Cuomo's first question.)*Feb. 9 *Sen. Richard Blumenthal “now misrepresents what Judge Gorsuch told him?” (The Gorsuch comments were later corroborated.)*Feb. 10 *“I don’t know about it. I haven’t seen it. What report is that?” (Trump knew about Flynn's actions for weeks.)*Feb. 12 *“Just leaving Florida. Big crowds of enthusiastic supporters lining the road that the FAKE NEWS media refuses to mention. Very dishonest!” (The media did cover it.)*Feb. 16 *“We got 306 because people came out and voted like they've never seen before so that's the way it goes. I guess it was the biggest Electoral College win since Ronald Reagan.” (George H.W. Bush, Bill Clinton and Barack Obama all won bigger margins in the Electoral College.)*Feb. 16 *“That’s the other thing that was wrong with the travel ban. You had Delta with a massive problem with their computer system at the airports.” (Delta's problems happened two days later.)*Feb. 16 *“Walmart announced it will create 10,000 jobs in the United States just this year because of our various plans and initiatives.” (The jobs are a result of its investment plans announced in October 2016.)*Feb. 16 *“When WikiLeaks, which I had nothing to do with, comes out and happens to give, they’re not giving classified information.” (Not always. They have released classified information in the past.)*Feb. 16 *“We had a very smooth rollout of the travel ban. But we had a bad court. Got a bad decision.” (The rollout was chaotic.)*Feb. 16 *“They’re giving stuff — what was said at an office about Hillary cheating on the debates. Which, by the way, nobody mentions. Nobody mentions that Hillary received the questions to the debates.” (It was widely covered.)*Feb. 18 *“And there was no way to vet those people. There was no documentation. There was no nothing.” (Refugees receive multiple background checks, taking up to two years.)*Feb. 18 *“You look at what's happening in Germany, you look at what's happening last night in Sweden. Sweden, who would believe this?” (Trump implied there was a terror attack in Sweden, but there was no such attack.)*Feb. 24 *“By the way, you folks are in here — this place is packed, there are lines that go back six blocks.” (There was no evidence of long lines.)*Feb. 24 *“ICE came and endorsed me.” (Only its union did.)*Feb. 24 *“Obamacare covers very few people — and remember, deduct from the number all of the people that had great health care that they loved that was taken away from them — it was taken away from them.” (Obamacare increased coverage by a net of about 20 million.)*Feb. 27 *“Since Obamacare went into effect, nearly half of the insurers are stopped and have stopped from participating in the Obamacare exchanges.” (Many fewer pulled out.)*Feb. 27 *“On one plane, on a small order of one plane, I saved $725 million. And I would say I devoted about, if I added it up, all those calls, probably about an hour. So I think that might be my highest and best use.” (Much of the price cut was already projected.)*Feb. 28 *“And now, based on our very strong and frank discussions, they are beginning to do just that.” (NATO countries agreed to meet defense spending requirements in 2014.)*Feb. 28 *“The E.P.A.’s regulators were putting people out of jobs by the hundreds of thousands.” (There's no evidence that the Waters of the United States rule caused severe job losses.)*Feb. 28 *“We have begun to drain the swamp of government corruption by imposing a five-year ban on lobbying by executive branch officials.” (They can't lobby their former agency but can still become lobbyists.)*March 3 *“It is so pathetic that the Dems have still not approved my full Cabinet.” (Paperwork for the last two candidates was still not submitted to the Senate.)*March 4 *“Terrible! Just found out that Obama had my ‘wires tapped’ in Trump Tower just before the victory. Nothing found. This is McCarthyism!” (There's no evidence of a wiretap.)*March 4 *“How low has President Obama gone to tap my phones during the very sacred election process. This is Nixon/Watergate. Bad (or sick) guy!” (There's no evidence of a wiretap.)*March 7 *“122 vicious prisoners, released by the Obama Administration from Gitmo, have returned to the battlefield. Just another terrible decision!” (113 of them were released by President George W. Bush.)*March 13 *“I saved a lot of money on those jets, didn't I? Did I do a good job? More than $725 million on them.” (Much of the cost cuts were planned before Trump.)*March 13 *“First of all, it covers very few people.” (About 20 million people gained insurance under Obamacare.)*March 15 *“On the airplanes, I saved $725 million. Probably took me a half an hour if you added up all of the times.” (Much of the cost cuts were planned before Trump.)*March 17 *“I was in Tennessee — I was just telling the folks — and half of the state has no insurance company, and the other half is going to lose the insurance company.” (There's at least one insurer in every Tennessee county.)*March 20 *“With just one negotiation on one set of airplanes, I saved the taxpayers of our country over $700 million.” (Much of the cost cuts were planned before Trump.)*March 21 *“To save taxpayer dollars, I’ve already begun negotiating better contracts for the federal government — saving over $700 million on just one set of airplanes of which there are many sets.” (Much of the cost cuts were planned before Trump.)*March 22 *“I make the statement, everyone goes crazy. The next day they have a massive riot, and death, and problems.” (Riots in Sweden broke out two days later and there were no deaths.)*March 22 *“NATO, obsolete, because it doesn’t cover terrorism. They fixed that.” (It has fought terrorism since the 1980s.)*March 22 *“Well, now, if you take a look at the votes, when I say that, I mean mostly they register wrong — in other words, for the votes, they register incorrectly and/or illegally. And they then vote. You have tremendous numbers of people.” (There's no evidence of widespread voter fraud.)*March 29 *“Remember when the failing @nytimes apologized to its subscribers, right after the election, because their coverage was so wrong. Now worse!” (It didn't apologize.)*March 31 *“We have a lot of plants going up now in Michigan that were never going to be there if I — if I didn’t win this election, those plants would never even think about going back. They were gone.” (These investments were already planned.)*April 2 *“And I was totally opposed to the war in the Middle East which I think finally has been proven, people tried very hard to say I wasn’t but you’ve seen that it is now improving.” (He was for an invasion before he was against it.)*April 2 *“Now, my last tweet — you know, the one that you are talking about, perhaps — was the one about being, in quotes, wiretapped, meaning surveilled. Guess what, it is turning out to be true.” (There is still no evidence.)*April 5 *“You have many states coming up where they’re going to have no insurance company. O.K.? It’s already happened in Tennessee. It’s happening in Kentucky. Tennessee only has half coverage. Half the state is gone. They left.” (Every marketplace region in Tennessee had at least one insurer.)*April 6 *“If you look at the kind of cost-cutting we’ve been able to achieve with the military and at the same time ordering vast amounts of equipment — saved hundreds of millions of dollars on airplanes, and really billions, because if you take that out over a period of years it’s many billions of dollars — I think we’ve had a tremendous success.” (Much of the price cuts were already projected.)*April 11 *“I like Steve, but you have to remember he was not involved in my campaign until very late. I had already beaten all the senators and all the governors, and I didn’t know Steve.” (He knew Steve Bannon since 2011.)*April 12 *“You can't do it faster, because they're obstructing. They're obstructionists. So I have people — hundreds of people that we're trying to get through. I mean you have — you see the backlog. We can't get them through.” (At this point, he had not nominated anyone for hundreds of positions.)*April 12 *“The New York Times said the word wiretapped in the headline of the first edition. Then they took it out of there fast when they realized.” (There were separate headlines for print and web, but neither were altered.)*April 12 *“The secretary general and I had a productive discussion about what more NATO can do in the fight against terrorism. I complained about that a long time ago and they made a change, and now they do fight terrorism.” (NATO has been engaged in counterterrorism efforts since the 1980s.)*April 12 *“Mosul was supposed to last for a week and now they’ve been fighting it for many months and so many more people died.” (The campaign was expected to take months.)*April 16 *“Someone should look into who paid for the small organized rallies yesterday. The election is over!” (There's no evidence of paid protesters.)*April 18 *“The fake media goes, ‘Donald Trump changed his stance on China.’ I haven’t changed my stance.” (He did.)*April 21 *“On 90 planes I saved $725 million. It's actually a little bit more than that, but it's $725 million.” (Much of the price cuts were already projected.)*April 21 *“When WikiLeaks came out … never heard of WikiLeaks, never heard of it.” (He criticized it as early as 2010.)*April 27 *“I want to help our miners while the Democrats are blocking their healthcare.” (The bill to extend health benefits for certain coal miners was introduced by a Democrat and was co-sponsored by mostly Democrats.)*April 28 *“The trade deficit with Mexico is close to $70 billion, even with Canada it’s $17 billion trade deficit with Canada.” (The U.S. had an $8.1 billion trade surplus, not deficit, with Canada in 2016.)*April 28 *“She's running against someone who's going to raise your taxes to the sky, destroy your health care, and he's for open borders — lots of crime.” (Those are not Jon Ossoff's positions.)*April 28 *“The F-35 fighter jet program — it was way over budget. I’ve saved $725 million plus, just by getting involved in the negotiation.” (Much of the price cuts were planned before Trump.)*April 29 *“They're incompetent, dishonest people who after an election had to apologize because they covered it, us, me, but all of us, they covered it so badly that they felt they were forced to apologize because their predictions were so bad.” (The Times did not apologize.)*April 29 *“As you know, I've been a big critic of China, and I've been talking about currency manipulation for a long time. But I have to tell you that during the election, number one, they stopped.” (China stopped years ago.)*April 29 *“I've already saved more than $725 million on a simple order of F-35 planes. I got involved in the negotiation.” (Much of the price cuts were planned before Trump.)*April 29 *“We're also getting NATO countries to finally step up and contribute their fair share. They've begun to increase their contributions by billions of dollars, but we are not going to be satisfied until everyone pays what they owe.” (The deal was struck in 2014.)*April 29 *“When they talk about currency manipulation, and I did say I would call China, if they were, a currency manipulator, early in my tenure. And then I get there. Number one, they — as soon as I got elected, they stopped.” (China stopped in 2014.)*April 29 *“I was negotiating to reduce the price of the big fighter jet contract, the F-35, which was totally out of control. I will save billions and billions and billions of dollars.” (Most of the cuts were planned before Trump.)*April 29 *“I think our side's been proven very strongly. And everybody's talking about it.” (There's still no evidence Trump's phones were tapped.)*May 1 *“Well, we are protecting pre-existing conditions. And it'll be every good — bit as good on pre-existing conditions as Obamacare.” (The bill weakens protections for people with pre-existing conditions.)*May 1 *“The F-35 fighter jet — I saved — I got involved in the negotiation. It's 2,500 jets. I negotiated for 90 planes, lot 10. I got $725 million off the price.” (Much of the price cuts were planned before Trump.)*May 1 *“First of all, since I started running, they haven't increased their — you know, they have not manipulated their currency. I think that was out of respect to me and the campaign.” (China stopped years ago.)*May 2 *“I love buying those planes at a reduced price. I have been really — I have cut billions — I have to tell you this, and they can check, right, Martha? I have cut billions and billions of dollars off plane contracts sitting here.” (Much of the cost cuts were planned before Trump.)*May 4 *“Number two, they’re actually not a currency [manipulator]. You know, since I’ve been talking about currency manipulation with respect to them and other countries, they stopped.” (China stopped years ago.)*May 4 *“We’re the highest-taxed nation in the world.” (We're not.)*May 4 *“Nobody cares about my tax return except for the reporters.” (Polls show most Americans do care.)*May 8 *“You know we’ve gotten billions of dollars more in NATO than we’re getting. All because of me.” (The deal was struck in 2014.)*May 8 *“But when I did his show, which by the way was very highly rated. It was high — highest rating. The highest rating he’s ever had.” (Colbert's “Late Show” debut had nearly two million more viewers.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I exposed the first three. The "article" and left wing media said there was no evidence of voter fraud, I posted proof that there was. LIE..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You exposed nothing other than your partisan blindness.
> 
> The media has said that there is no evidence of 3-5 million illegal votes- which Trump claimed.
> 
> You- and Trump- have provided no evidence of 3-5 million illegal votes. No one has.
> 
> Trump lied- now he has created a commission to look for evidence of what he lied about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The liberal media and this "article" said there was NO evidence of illegal voting. I just provided some evidence of illegal voting. Thus what the media has been saying is a lie.
Click to expand...



No illegal is stupid enough to walk into a voting precinct--and risk immediate deporation just so they can cast a single vote.  That's the ultimate "here I am come and get me moment."  It is a* Felony* and reason for immediate deportation.

But they did catch two people in 2016--both of them Trump supporters.  Both citing Trump's campaign rhetoric of a rigged election, as the reason of why they tried to vote twice.  In Colorado, Trump at a rally stated--"you don't know if you're mail in ballot gets counted or not." 






This woman in Iowa--who may be looking at 5 years in prison for it.
Woman Arrested For Allegedly Voting For Trump Twice Because Polls Are “Rigged”
utm_term=.slyOb0pnE#.pkodQ1oml

This man in Texas




http://www.nydailynews.com/news/politics/texas-man-arrested-vote-article-1.2864990

Voter fraud is extremely rare for a reason.
1.  You lose your right to vote forever.
2.  The penalties are very stiff, in the 1000's of dollars.
3.  It's a Felony so it stays on your record forever.
4.  It comes with jail or prison sentences.

In fact year after year studies show that out of every BILLION votes cast there will only be 31 instances of voter impersonation fraud.
Fact-checking Trump's repeated unsubstantiated voter fraud claim
A comprehensive investigation of voter impersonation finds 31 credible incidents out of one billion ballots cast

In state fraud is very easy to catch, as in the above 2 examples.  But people who are registered in two different states may be a problem.  We have a lot of retirees that live in one state for part of the year, and another state part-time.  Steve Bannon in Trump's administration is registered in two states--and I don't think that should be legal.  Not that they're abusing the voting process, but if anything really needs to be checked it's that.  Since it was Trump that was continually campaigning on a rigged election, I think it's his supporters that need to be checked.  If there's two of them stupid enough to try it, there may be more.


----------



## JQPublic1

tinydancer said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Russia helped Trump win the election, please explain what they're getting for their help.
> 
> Hillary Clinton took a bribe from the Russians and they gained a huge pile of uranium.
> 
> Cash Flowed to Clinton Foundation Amid Russian Uranium Deal
> 
> Wouldn't the Russians have preferred Hillary, since they already had a great working relationship?
> 
> 
> 
> You guys work so hard on ignorance.  There must must a reason for it.  Because it feeds your delusions?
> 
> The Uranium deal goes through the Nuclear Regulatory Commission.  Not the State Department.  Try to figure out why.  Hint:  Uranium - Nuclear?  Is that clue enough?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is the source for
> RW DISINFORMATION?
> Fox Noise of course
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How's the New York mother trucking Times for you? I'm sick to death of the denials. It happened. It's real. Pay to play between the Clinton Foundation and foreign donors.
> Eat this.
> 
> *  U.S.  *
> *Donations to the Clinton Foundation, and a Russian Uranium Takeover*
> By WILSON ANDREWS APRIL 23, 2015
> 
> Uranium investors’ efforts to buy mining assets in Kazakhstan and the United States led to a takeover bid by a Russian state-owned energy company. The investors gave millions to the Clinton Foundation over the same period, while Secretary of State Hillary Rodham Clinton’s office was involved with approving the Russian bid.
> 
> Uranium investors
> 
> September 2005
> 
> Frank Giustra, a Canadian mining financier, wins a major uranium deal in Kazakhstan for his company, UrAsia, days after visiting the country with former President Bill Clinton.
> 
> 2006
> 
> Uranium One
> 
> Mr. Giustra donates $31.3 million to the Clinton Foundation.
> 
> FebRuary 2007
> 
> UrAsia merges with a South African mining company and assumes the name Uranium One. In the next two months, the company expands into the United States.
> 
> June 2008
> 
> Negotations begin for an investment in Uranium One by the Russian atomic energy agency, Rosatom.
> 
> Rosatom
> 
> 2008-2010
> 
> Uranium One and former UrAsia investors make $8.65 million in donations to the Clinton Foundation. Uranium One investors stand to profit on a Rosatom deal.
> 
> June 2009
> 
> Rosatom subsidiary ARMZ takes a 17 percent ownership stake in Uranium One.
> 
> 2010-2011
> 
> Investors give millions more in donations to the Clinton Foundation.
> 
> June 2010
> 
> Rosatom seeks majority ownership of Uranium One, pending approval by the Committee on Foreign Investment in the United States, of which the State Department is a member.
> 
> Rosatom says it does not plan to increase its stake in Uranium One or to take the company private.
> 
> June 29, 2010
> 
> Bill Clinton is paid $500,000 for a speech in Moscow by a Russian investment bank with ties to the Kremlin that assigned a buy rating to Uranium One stock.
> 
> Rest of timeline at link
> 
> 
> Donations to the Clinton Foundation, and a Russian Uranium Takeover
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> er....this op is not about a debunked. Anti-Clinton thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Russia helped Trump win the election, please explain what they're getting for their help.
> 
> Hillary Clinton took a bribe from the Russians and they gained a huge pile of uranium.
> 
> Cash Flowed to Clinton Foundation Amid Russian Uranium Deal
> 
> Wouldn't the Russians have preferred Hillary, since they already had a great working relationship?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You guys work so hard on ignorance.  There must must a reason for it.  Because it feeds your delusions?
> 
> The Uranium deal goes through the Nuclear Regulatory Commission.  Not the State Department.  Try to figure out why.  Hint:  Uranium - Nuclear?  Is that clue enough?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is the source for
> RW DISINFORMATION?
> Fox Noise of course
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How's the New York mother trucking Times for you? I'm sick to death of the denials. It happened. It's real. Pay to play between the Clinton Foundation and foreign donors.
> Eat this.
> 
> *  U.S.  *
> *Donations to the Clinton Foundation, and a Russian Uranium Takeover*
> By WILSON ANDREWS APRIL 23, 2015
> 
> Uranium investors’ efforts to buy mining assets in Kazakhstan and the United States led to a takeover bid by a Russian state-owned energy company. The investors gave millions to the Clinton Foundation over the same period, while Secretary of State Hillary Rodham Clinton’s office was involved with approving the Russian bid.
> 
> Uranium investors
> 
> September 2005
> 
> Frank Giustra, a Canadian mining financier, wins a major uranium deal in Kazakhstan for his company, UrAsia, days after visiting the country with former President Bill Clinton.
> 
> 2006
> 
> Uranium One
> 
> Mr. Giustra donates $31.3 million to the Clinton Foundation.
> 
> FebRuary 2007
> 
> UrAsia merges with a South African mining company and assumes the name Uranium One. In the next two months, the company expands into the United States.
> 
> June 2008
> 
> Negotations begin for an investment in Uranium One by the Russian atomic energy agency, Rosatom.
> 
> Rosatom
> 
> 2008-2010
> 
> Uranium One and former UrAsia investors make $8.65 million in donations to the Clinton Foundation. Uranium One investors stand to profit on a Rosatom deal.
> 
> June 2009
> 
> Rosatom subsidiary ARMZ takes a 17 percent ownership stake in Uranium One.
> 
> 2010-2011
> 
> Investors give millions more in donations to the Clinton Foundation.
> 
> June 2010
> 
> Rosatom seeks majority ownership of Uranium One, pending approval by the Committee on Foreign Investment in the United States, of which the State Department is a member.
> 
> Rosatom says it does not plan to increase its stake in Uranium One or to take the company private.
> 
> June 29, 2010
> 
> Bill Clinton is paid $500,000 for a speech in Moscow by a Russian investment bank with ties to the Kremlin that assigned a buy rating to Uranium One stock.
> 
> Rest of timeline at link
> 
> 
> Donations to the Clinton Foundation, and a Russian Uranium Takeover
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> er....this op is not about a debunked. Anti-Clinton thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not debunked and I was responding to you and rdean over the Clinton uranium deal. rdean claimed it was false and you insulted sources so I gave you the NYT.
Click to expand...



Fact Check doesn't agree with you.

In a TV ad, Donald Trump falsely claims that Hillary Clinton “handed over American uranium rights to the Russians” as part of a “pay-to-play” scheme to get “filthy rich.” Clinton did not have the authority to unilaterally approve that deal.

As secretary of state, Clinton was one of nine voting members of the foreign investment committee in 2010 that approved the uranium deal, which was then approved by the president and passed through the Nuclear Regulatory Commission.

The ad, titled “Corruption,” has aired on national cable and in 12 states this month, most heavily in Florida, Ohio, Pennsylvania and Wisconsin, according to Kantar Media’s Campaign Media Analysis Group. The ad makes several shaky claims as it tries to link the income Bill and Hillary Clinton have earned since leaving political office with donations to the Clinton Foundation.

“The Clintons: from dead broke to worth hundreds of millions. So how did Hillary end up filthy rich?” the ad asks. “Pay to play politics. Staggering amounts of cash poured into the Clinton Foundation from criminals, dictators, countries that hate America.”

But the Clintons didn’t pocket money that was donated to the nonprofit Clinton Foundation, set up by Bill Clinton after his time as president. Instead, they made their money outside of office by giving speeches and writing books, as the Fortune.com article the ad cites explains. That article doesn’t say anything about the foundation and puts the Clintons’ estimated net worth at $110 million (which isn’t “hundreds of millions,” the claim in the ad).

The foundation, which says it has more than 330,000 contributors, has been criticized for accepting foreign donations while Clinton was secretary of state, including from Algeria, Kuwait, Qatar and Oman, and for accepting Saudi Arabia’s money before and after her tenure. As the _Washington Post_ noted, some of those countries have “complicated diplomatic, military and financial relationships with the U.S. government.” But it’s a stretch to classify them as “countries that hate America.”

There are other examples of the citations in the ad not quite supporting the claims, but the most egregious is the uranium example. So we’ll start there.

*‘Handed Over’ Uranium?*
The ad claims that Hillary Clinton “even handed over American uranium rights to the Russians,” citing an April 2015 _New York Times_ story. But the story doesn’t say that. And the idea that Clinton could have “handed over” uranium rights, even if she wanted to, isn’t supported by the facts.


----------



## JQPublic1

CMike said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is the source for
> RW DISINFORMATION?
> Fox Noise of course
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How's the New York mother trucking Times for you? I'm sick to death of the denials. It happened. It's real. Pay to play between the Clinton Foundation and foreign donors.
> Eat this.
> 
> *  U.S.  *
> *Donations to the Clinton Foundation, and a Russian Uranium Takeover*
> By WILSON ANDREWS APRIL 23, 2015
> 
> Uranium investors’ efforts to buy mining assets in Kazakhstan and the United States led to a takeover bid by a Russian state-owned energy company. The investors gave millions to the Clinton Foundation over the same period, while Secretary of State Hillary Rodham Clinton’s office was involved with approving the Russian bid.
> 
> Uranium investors
> 
> September 2005
> 
> Frank Giustra, a Canadian mining financier, wins a major uranium deal in Kazakhstan for his company, UrAsia, days after visiting the country with former President Bill Clinton.
> 
> 2006
> 
> Uranium One
> 
> Mr. Giustra donates $31.3 million to the Clinton Foundation.
> 
> FebRuary 2007
> 
> UrAsia merges with a South African mining company and assumes the name Uranium One. In the next two months, the company expands into the United States.
> 
> June 2008
> 
> Negotations begin for an investment in Uranium One by the Russian atomic energy agency, Rosatom.
> 
> Rosatom
> 
> 2008-2010
> 
> Uranium One and former UrAsia investors make $8.65 million in donations to the Clinton Foundation. Uranium One investors stand to profit on a Rosatom deal.
> 
> June 2009
> 
> Rosatom subsidiary ARMZ takes a 17 percent ownership stake in Uranium One.
> 
> 2010-2011
> 
> Investors give millions more in donations to the Clinton Foundation.
> 
> June 2010
> 
> Rosatom seeks majority ownership of Uranium One, pending approval by the Committee on Foreign Investment in the United States, of which the State Department is a member.
> 
> Rosatom says it does not plan to increase its stake in Uranium One or to take the company private.
> 
> June 29, 2010
> 
> Bill Clinton is paid $500,000 for a speech in Moscow by a Russian investment bank with ties to the Kremlin that assigned a buy rating to Uranium One stock.
> 
> Rest of timeline at link
> 
> 
> Donations to the Clinton Foundation, and a Russian Uranium Takeover
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow.....whole lots of stuff- and with no substance.
> 
> There were donations to the Clinton Foundation- but Hillary Clinton had no authority to approve any deal.
> 
> The closest you get is that the State Department was one of 9 Departments that at one point approved gave approval on the deal.
> 
> 
> Department of the Treasury (chair)
> Department of Justice
> Department of Homeland Security
> Department of Commerce
> Department of Defense
> Department of State
> Department of Energy
> Office of the U.S. Trade Representative
> Office of Science & Technology Policy
> So where are the donations to Treasury Secretary? To the Attorney General? To the Secretary of Defense?
> 
> Making donations to the Clinton Foundation in order to 'swing' this deal- when State is only one of 9 Departments that has to approve the deal- and it also has to be approved of by the  Nuclear Regulatory Commission
> 
> 
> The fact is, Clinton was one of nine voting members on the foreign investments committee, which also includes the secretaries of the Treasury, Defense, Homeland Security, Commerce and Energy, the attorney general, and representatives from two White House offices — the United States Trade Representative and the Office of Science and Technology Policy. (Separately, the Nuclear Regulatory Commission needed to approve (and did approve) the transfer of two uranium recovery licenses as part of the sale.)
> 
> The committee, which is known by its acronym CFIUS, can approve a sale, but it cannot stop a sale. Only the president can do that, and only if the committee recommends or “any member of CFIUS recommends suspension or prohibition of the transaction,” according to guidelines issued by the Treasury Department in December 2008 after the department adopted its final rule a month earlier.
> 
> *Treasury Department, Dec. 8, 2008*: Only the President has the authority to suspend or prohibit a covered transaction. Pursuant to section 6(c) of Executive Order 11858, CFIUS refers a covered transaction to the President if CFIUS or any member of CFIUS recommends suspension or prohibition of the transaction, or if CFIUS otherwise seeks a Presidential determination on the transaction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go bitch at the New York Times. Wait! You're not saying they're fake news are you?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oops- did my pointing out the facts upset your narrative that Hillary Clinton sold American Uranium to Russia? "pay to play"? LOL
> 
> There were donations to the Clinton Foundation- but Hillary Clinton had no authority to approve any deal.
> 
> The closest you get is that the State Department was one of 9 Departments that at one point approved gave approval on the deal.
> 
> 
> Department of the Treasury (chair)
> Department of Justice
> Department of Homeland Security
> Department of Commerce
> Department of Defense
> Department of State
> Department of Energy
> Office of the U.S. Trade Representative
> Office of Science & Technology Policy
> So where are the donations to Treasury Secretary? To the Attorney General? To the Secretary of Defense?
> 
> Making donations to the Clinton Foundation in order to 'swing' this deal- when State is only one of 9 Departments that has to approve the deal- and it also has to be approved of by the  Nuclear Regulatory Commission
> 
> 
> The fact is, Clinton was one of nine voting members on the foreign investments committee, which also includes the secretaries of the Treasury, Defense, Homeland Security, Commerce and Energy, the attorney general, and representatives from two White House offices — the United States Trade Representative and the Office of Science and Technology Policy. (Separately, the Nuclear Regulatory Commission needed to approve (and did approve) the transfer of two uranium recovery licenses as part of the sale.)
> 
> The committee, which is known by its acronym CFIUS, can approve a sale, but it cannot stop a sale. Only the president can do that, and only if the committee recommends or “any member of CFIUS recommends suspension or prohibition of the transaction,” according to guidelines issued by the Treasury Department in December 2008 after the department adopted its final rule a month earlier.
> 
> *Treasury Department, Dec. 8, 2008*: Only the President has the authority to suspend or prohibit a covered transaction. Pursuant to section 6(c) of Executive Order 11858, CFIUS refers a covered transaction to the President if CFIUS or any member of CFIUS recommends suspension or prohibition of the transaction, or if CFIUS otherwise seeks a Presidential determination on the transaction
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, secretary of state, is an extremely powerful position that had a gigantic say in this. And greasing Hillary's palms with millions of dollars is a pretty good incentive for Hillary to get things through.
Click to expand...

 That didn't happen!
In a TV ad, Donald Trump falsely claims that Hillary Clinton “handed over American uranium rights to the Russians” as part of a “pay-to-play” scheme to get “filthy rich.” Clinton did not have the authority to unilaterally approve that deal.

As secretary of state, Clinton was one of nine voting members of the foreign investment committee in 2010 that approved the uranium deal, which was then approved by the president and passed through the Nuclear Regulatory Commission.

The ad, titled “Corruption,” has aired on national cable and in 12 states this month, most heavily in Florida, Ohio, Pennsylvania and Wisconsin, according to Kantar Media’s Campaign Media Analysis Group. The ad makes several shaky claims as it tries to link the income Bill and Hillary Clinton have earned since leaving political office with donations to the Clinton Foundation.

“The Clintons: from dead broke to worth hundreds of millions. So how did Hillary end up filthy rich?” the ad asks. “Pay to play politics. Staggering amounts of cash poured into the Clinton Foundation from criminals, dictators, countries that hate America.”

But the Clintons didn’t pocket money that was donated to the nonprofit Clinton Foundation, set up by Bill Clinton after his time as president. Instead, they made their money outside of office by giving speeches and writing books, as the Fortune.com article the ad cites explains. That article doesn’t say anything about the foundation and puts the Clintons’ estimated net worth at $110 million (which isn’t “hundreds of millions,” the claim in the ad).

The foundation, which says it has more than 330,000 contributors, has been criticized for accepting foreign donations while Clinton was secretary of state, including from Algeria, Kuwait, Qatar and Oman, and for accepting Saudi Arabia’s money before and after her tenure. As the _Washington Post_ noted, some of those countries have “complicated diplomatic, military and financial relationships with the U.S. government.” But it’s a stretch to classify them as “countries that hate America.”

There are other examples of the citations in the ad not quite supporting the claims, but the most egregious is the uranium example. So we’ll start there.

*‘Handed Over’ Uranium?*
The ad claims that Hillary Clinton “even handed over American uranium rights to the Russians,” citing an April 2015 _New York Times_ story. But the story doesn’t say that. And the idea that Clinton could have “handed over” uranium rights, even if she wanted to, isn’t supported by the facts.


----------



## toobfreak

toobfreak said:


> _*View attachment 137317 *_




I just have to point out, though you know there are Secret Service around, you don't see any in the picture.  Trump is right in there, right up to and in the people up to his elbows!  That is because Trump feels a connection with the people, there is real chemistry and for the most part, he feels pretty safe.  Those people would protect him, put themselves in harm's way to protect him and stop an attacker.  I know I would.  If anyone can show me Obama or Hillary getting right up in there with people like that, I'd like to see the photo.  And Trump wasn't handing out any cellphones.  Of course, things are probably different now, when you are President, they simply cannot take the same laxness as when this picture was taken.  You never know, there could be Russian agents in the crowd now (see!  My obligatory on-topic comment!)


----------



## oreo

toobfreak said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> _*View attachment 137317 *_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just have to point out, though you know there are Secret Service around, you don't see any in the picture.  Trump is right in there, right up to and in the people up to his elbows!  That is because Trump feels a connection with the people, there is real chemistry and for the most part, he feels pretty safe.  Those people would protect him, put themselves in harm's way to protect him and stop an attacker.  I know I would.  If anyone can show me Obama or Hillary getting right up in there with people like that, I'd like to see the photo.  And Trump wasn't handing out any cellphones.  Of course, things are probably different now, when you are President, they simply cannot take the same laxness as when this picture was taken.  You never know, there could be Russian agents in the crowd now (see!  My obligatory on-topic comment!)
Click to expand...


So you think Trump is "brave"--LOL  In my life the men who are the loudest are usually the biggest cowards.  It's the quiet ones you have to be careful of. 

Anyone who is able to get close to the POTUS is thoroughly searched *first.  Crowds go through metal detectors just like at an airport.*


Back to the topic thread for those of you that are interested in looking at the evidence of what Robert Mueller, special prosecutor is looking at, go back to page *2 post # 19 *on this thread.


----------



## toobfreak

CMike said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> You exposed nothing other than your partisan blindness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The media has said that there is no evidence of 3-5 million illegal votes- which Trump claimed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the media which is 99.997% AGAINST Trump, they would never lie, would they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was responding to the post that referred to the media.
> 
> Feel free to post the evidence that Trump has provided of those 3-5 million illegal votes.
> 
> It isn't the media which doesn't have the 'proof'- it is Trump that doesn't have the proof.
> 
> And we all know that Trump lies- constantly.
> 
> But Trumpster's don't care if he lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The media said there is no proof of illegal voting. I posted proof. Therefore, what the media and this article said is false.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have proof that 3 to 5 million illegal votes were cast?  My goodness!
> 
> Where is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The media said there was "NO" evidence of illegal voting. None zippo nada. I provided evidence that there was. Therefore, the radical leftist media has been spreading this lie and is continuing to do so.
Click to expand...


There is definite proof of illegal votes.  Not one or two but many.  Don't ask me for "links" or names, but I've heard it from very credible high sources.  Does it amount to millions?  I believe it could.  Getting the databases from all the states would answer that for sure.  We need the voter rolls from all 50 states.  Trump asked for the publicly available information, states do not need to provide ALL the data listed just what is publicly available.  If need be, I hope they go to each state and dig it out themselves.  There must be Voter ID required in every state.  Time to crack down on this problem.


----------



## JQPublic1

toobfreak said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you are grateful to Russia for
> a) breaking American law and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What laws did they break?  Russia is not subject to American law so did they break international laws?  Which ones?  And why then isn't Russia held before NATO or the UN to answer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> b) for hacking in order to try to corrupt an American election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For hacking what?  Where?  What was hacked?  Who has examined it? WHERE IS THE DNC server they say was hacked???
> 
> You are indeed a Trump voter.
Click to expand...


_*GOD BLESS THE TRUMP VOTER!!!*_
_*View attachment 137317 *_
Saved us from a fate worse than death, another poisonous, demented, treacherous lying scumbag democrat.[/QUOTE]





With these two legends in his corner how could he go wrong?


----------



## oreo

toobfreak said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the media which is 99.997% AGAINST Trump, they would never lie, would they?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was responding to the post that referred to the media.
> 
> Feel free to post the evidence that Trump has provided of those 3-5 million illegal votes.
> 
> It isn't the media which doesn't have the 'proof'- it is Trump that doesn't have the proof.
> 
> And we all know that Trump lies- constantly.
> 
> But Trumpster's don't care if he lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The media said there is no proof of illegal voting. I posted proof. Therefore, what the media and this article said is false.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have proof that 3 to 5 million illegal votes were cast?  My goodness!
> 
> Where is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The media said there was "NO" evidence of illegal voting. None zippo nada. I provided evidence that there was. Therefore, the radical leftist media has been spreading this lie and is continuing to do so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is definite proof of illegal votes.  Not one or two but many.  Don't ask me for "links" or names, but I've heard it from very credible high sources.  Does it amount to millions?  I believe it could.  Getting the databases from all the states would answer that for sure.  We need the voter rolls from all 50 states.  Trump asked for the publicly available information, states do not need to provide ALL the data listed just what is publicly available.  If need be, I hope they go to each state and dig it out themselves.  There must be Voter ID required in every state.  Time to crack down on this problem.
Click to expand...



We don't bite on hearsay on this board.  No verifiable trusted link--it gets put in the file.  

No illegal is stupid enough to walk into a Precinct--(commit a Felony in the process) and be up for immediate deportation, just so they can cast a single vote.


----------



## rightwinger

toobfreak said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> _*View attachment 137317 *_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just have to point out, though you know there are Secret Service around, you don't see any in the picture.  Trump is right in there, right up to and in the people up to his elbows!  That is because Trump feels a connection with the people, there is real chemistry and for the most part, he feels pretty safe.  Those people would protect him, put themselves in harm's way to protect him and stop an attacker.  I know I would.  If anyone can show me Obama or Hillary getting right up in there with people like that, I'd like to see the photo.  And Trump wasn't handing out any cellphones.  Of course, things are probably different now, when you are President, they simply cannot take the same laxness as when this picture was taken.  You never know, there could be Russian agents in the crowd now (see!  My obligatory on-topic comment!)
Click to expand...


Trump is awkward around common people...especially children

He does not seem at ease and offers a stiff, forced smile. There is no genuine affection or compassion offered


----------



## ClosedCaption

This is like saying there were 4 million murder's in your home and when asked for proof you find 1 murder that happened and say "see?  It's possible that there were 3,999,999 more but we have to research it.


----------



## Syriusly

CMike said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course his opinion can change- but he said he didn't want to go into Iraq but he is on record otherwise
> _*during a September 2002 interview on Howard Stern's radio show Trump was asked if he supported invading Iraq. "Yeah, I guess so," he answered.*_
> 
> How does "Yeah, I guess" I support invading Iraq" square with Trump's claim he was always against the war in Iraq?
> 
> 
> 
> However, he told Sean Hannity he was against it.
> 
> I would like to hear more of the context with Howard Stern.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's compare transcripts- you provide the transcript from Sean Hannity's program- and I will provide it from Howard Stern's program.
> 
> Deal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll do your work for you.
> 
> What he told Stern is ambigious. It seems like the thought the initial invasion was a mistake.
> 
> Hannity backs up Trump on Iraq War
> 
> Fox News's Sean Hannity came to Donald TrumpDonald defense Monday night, corroborating the GOP presidential nominee's debate claim that he had expressed doubts about the Iraq War to the anchor.
> 
> In a post-debate interview between Trump and Hannity, the Fox News anchor backed up the business magnate's account of conversations about the Iraq invasion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "You know how many times we had conversations about that? You told me I was wrong, in fairness," Hannity said.
> 
> "It was respectful and I understood where you were coming from," Trump responded.
> 
> "I was against the war, I thought it would destabilize the Middle East. I didn't realize it would be managed so badly," he added.
> Trump mentioned Hannity to push back on accusations from debate moderator Lester Holt that he initially supported the Iraq War.
> 
> "I had numerous conversations with Sean Hannity at Fox," Trump said.
> 
> "He and I used to have arguments about the war," Trump added. "I said it's a terrible, stupid thing. It's going to destabilize the Middle East, and that's exactly what it's done."
> 
> Howard Stern in a 2002 radio interview asked Trump whether he supported invading Iraq.
> 
> "Yeah, I guess so," Trump replied. "I wish the first time it was done correctly."
> 
> He addressed the Stern interview during the debate, calling it "mainstream media nonsense" that he supported the
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So to recap:
> 
> There is no transcript of a conversation between Trump and Hannity before the war- nor any date of when he supposedly spoke with Hannity.
> 
> Retrospectively, Trump supposedly told Hannity he was against the war.
> 
> There is a transcript of his conversation with Howard Stern in 2002 where Trump expresses weak support for the invasion.
> Remember- it doesn't matter how often he told people in 2005 or 2010 that he was against the Iraq War- because Trump has claimed he was always against the Iraq War.
> 
> But in 2002- he clearly wasn't against the Iraq War- unless he was lying to Howard Stern
> 
> In 2002, Donald Trump Said He Supported Invading Iraq
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He doesn't need a transcript. This isn't a court.
> 
> I am for the war in Iraq. I think it was fucked up.
> 
> Pres. Trump was a private citizen. He could have changing opinions. Also it was complicated.
> .
Click to expand...


You are just confirming that President Trump lied when he said he was always against the Iraq war.

Yes- he did change his opinion- yes he was a private citizen- neither of those are relevant to his lie that he was always against the Iraq War.


----------



## Syriusly

CMike said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Feb. 16 *“We got 306 because people came out and voted like they've never seen before so that's the way it goes. I guess it was the biggest Electoral College win since Ronald Reagan.”
> 
> (George H.W. Bush, Bill Clinton and Barack Obama all won bigger margins in the Electoral College.)
> 
> 
> 
> He said "I guess". That means he isn't certain.
Click to expand...


It also doesn't mean he was against the war. 

If I ask you if you are for going to war with North Korea, and you say "I guess"- that doesn't mean you are against going to war with North Korea.

And if you later claim to always have been against going to war with North Korea, then you will be lying.


----------



## Syriusly

CMike said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sean Hannity is a trusted source?
> 
> I bet Trump uses Hannity as an excuse to Melania every time he stays out late
> 
> 
> 
> As opposed to Howard Stern?
> 
> I doubt that Trump would want an excuse not to be with Melania, especially compared with that cow Michelle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump has cheated on all his wives...why would Melania be any different?
> 
> Honest Melaina....I was not out grabbing pussy again......Ask Sean, he will vouch for me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yanno. I don't know and I  don't care about his sex life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think the point is that Trump lies prolifically
> Hannity supporting his lies is meaningless
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope the left wing media lies and lies and lies some  more.
Click to expand...


The right wing media lies and lies and lies some more. Even more than either the left or right wing media- Donald Trump lies- almost daily.

Reality is that the 'media' makes mistakes- and usually acknowledges them. The media can also be biased and 'slant' the news. 

Donald Trump just out and out lies. 

Like saying he didn't know whether President Obama was born in the United States or saying that there were 3-5 million illegal votes cast in the 2016 election.


----------



## Syriusly

CMike said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.....whole lots of stuff- and with no substance.
> 
> There were donations to the Clinton Foundation- but Hillary Clinton had no authority to approve any deal.
> 
> The closest you get is that the State Department was one of 9 Departments that at one point approved gave approval on the deal.
> 
> 
> Department of the Treasury (chair)
> Department of Justice
> Department of Homeland Security
> Department of Commerce
> Department of Defense
> Department of State
> Department of Energy
> Office of the U.S. Trade Representative
> Office of Science & Technology Policy
> So where are the donations to Treasury Secretary? To the Attorney General? To the Secretary of Defense?
> 
> Making donations to the Clinton Foundation in order to 'swing' this deal- when State is only one of 9 Departments that has to approve the deal- and it also has to be approved of by the  Nuclear Regulatory Commission
> 
> 
> The fact is, Clinton was one of nine voting members on the foreign investments committee, which also includes the secretaries of the Treasury, Defense, Homeland Security, Commerce and Energy, the attorney general, and representatives from two White House offices — the United States Trade Representative and the Office of Science and Technology Policy. (Separately, the Nuclear Regulatory Commission needed to approve (and did approve) the transfer of two uranium recovery licenses as part of the sale.)
> 
> The committee, which is known by its acronym CFIUS, can approve a sale, but it cannot stop a sale. Only the president can do that, and only if the committee recommends or “any member of CFIUS recommends suspension or prohibition of the transaction,” according to guidelines issued by the Treasury Department in December 2008 after the department adopted its final rule a month earlier.
> 
> *Treasury Department, Dec. 8, 2008*: Only the President has the authority to suspend or prohibit a covered transaction. Pursuant to section 6(c) of Executive Order 11858, CFIUS refers a covered transaction to the President if CFIUS or any member of CFIUS recommends suspension or prohibition of the transaction, or if CFIUS otherwise seeks a Presidential determination on the transaction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go bitch at the New York Times. Wait! You're not saying they're fake news are you?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oops- did my pointing out the facts upset your narrative that Hillary Clinton sold American Uranium to Russia? "pay to play"? LOL
> 
> There were donations to the Clinton Foundation- but Hillary Clinton had no authority to approve any deal.
> 
> The closest you get is that the State Department was one of 9 Departments that at one point approved gave approval on the deal.
> 
> 
> Department of the Treasury (chair)
> Department of Justice
> Department of Homeland Security
> Department of Commerce
> Department of Defense
> Department of State
> Department of Energy
> Office of the U.S. Trade Representative
> Office of Science & Technology Policy
> So where are the donations to Treasury Secretary? To the Attorney General? To the Secretary of Defense?
> 
> Making donations to the Clinton Foundation in order to 'swing' this deal- when State is only one of 9 Departments that has to approve the deal- and it also has to be approved of by the  Nuclear Regulatory Commission
> 
> 
> The fact is, Clinton was one of nine voting members on the foreign investments committee, which also includes the secretaries of the Treasury, Defense, Homeland Security, Commerce and Energy, the attorney general, and representatives from two White House offices — the United States Trade Representative and the Office of Science and Technology Policy. (Separately, the Nuclear Regulatory Commission needed to approve (and did approve) the transfer of two uranium recovery licenses as part of the sale.)
> 
> The committee, which is known by its acronym CFIUS, can approve a sale, but it cannot stop a sale. Only the president can do that, and only if the committee recommends or “any member of CFIUS recommends suspension or prohibition of the transaction,” according to guidelines issued by the Treasury Department in December 2008 after the department adopted its final rule a month earlier.
> 
> *Treasury Department, Dec. 8, 2008*: Only the President has the authority to suspend or prohibit a covered transaction. Pursuant to section 6(c) of Executive Order 11858, CFIUS refers a covered transaction to the President if CFIUS or any member of CFIUS recommends suspension or prohibition of the transaction, or if CFIUS otherwise seeks a Presidential determination on the transaction
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, secretary of state, is an extremely powerful position that had a gigantic say in this. And greasing Hillary's palms with millions of dollars is a pretty good incentive for Hillary to get things through.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL- and this is all based upon.....your fantasies.
> 
> Hillary Clinton never received a dime from the company.
> And Hillary Clinton wasn't responsible for the approval of the sale- nor is there any evidence that she had anything to do with the sale.
> 
> Not that Trumpsters care about evidence- that is why you still believe Trump when he says there were 3-5 miillion illegal votes cast.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you think they got speaking fees many times greater than everyone else from organizations that got political favors from the Clintons? It certainly wasn't because of Hillary's good looks.
Click to expand...



What 'political favors' from the Clinton's?

Guess what- ex-Presidents get paid big money for speaking fees- and so does Donald Trump.

The fight over Hillary Clinton’s speaking fees is ridiculous

As speaking fees go, Hillary Clinton’s allegedly scandalous $200,000 per engagement is chump change compared with Donald Trump’s $1.5 million.


----------



## Syriusly

toobfreak said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> _*View attachment 137317 *_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just have to point out, though you know there are Secret Service around, you don't see any in the picture.  Trump is right in there, right up to and in the people up to his elbows!  That is because Trump feels a connection with the people, there is real chemistry and for the most part, he feels pretty safe.  Those people would protect him, put themselves in harm's way to protect him and stop an attacker.  I know I would.  If anyone can show me Obama or Hillary getting right up in there with people like that, I'd like to see the photo.  And Trump wasn't handing out any cellphones.  Of course, things are probably different now, when you are President, they simply cannot take the same laxness as when this picture was taken.  You never know, there could be Russian agents in the crowd now (see!  My obligatory on-topic comment!)
Click to expand...


Really?


----------



## Syriusly

toobfreak said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the media which is 99.997% AGAINST Trump, they would never lie, would they?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was responding to the post that referred to the media.
> 
> Feel free to post the evidence that Trump has provided of those 3-5 million illegal votes.
> 
> It isn't the media which doesn't have the 'proof'- it is Trump that doesn't have the proof.
> 
> And we all know that Trump lies- constantly.
> 
> But Trumpster's don't care if he lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The media said there is no proof of illegal voting. I posted proof. Therefore, what the media and this article said is false.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have proof that 3 to 5 million illegal votes were cast?  My goodness!
> 
> Where is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The media said there was "NO" evidence of illegal voting. None zippo nada. I provided evidence that there was. Therefore, the radical leftist media has been spreading this lie and is continuing to do so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is definite proof of illegal votes.  Not one or two but many.  Don't ask me for "links" or names, but I've heard it from very credible high sources. /QUOTE]
> 
> .
Click to expand...


'very credible high sources'

Well....that is enough proof for me- I guess Trump wasn't lying then!

LOL- Trump voters.

So why doesn't the President of the United States- who has the authority to declassify anything he wants to- release that information?

So why doesn't the President of the United States- use that information- rather than create a funky Commission to investigate 'voter fraud'?

The reality is that no one has provided any proof of any significant voter fraud- let alone the 3-5 million voters Trump claimed.

Trump lied.

You don't care


----------



## Syriusly

toobfreak said:


> [Q  There must be Voter ID required in every state.  Time to crack down on this problem.



To 'crack down on this problem'- that the GOP and the Right Wing can provide no proof is a 'problem'.

Isn't it odd that I have been voting for 40 years without having to provide voter ID, but suddenly the GOP says the process is not safe unless I provide proof of my identity when I vote?

Why was it safe enough when Reagan got elected- but suddenly not safe enough now?


----------



## rightwinger

Syriusly said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> However, he told Sean Hannity he was against it.
> 
> I would like to hear more of the context with Howard Stern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's compare transcripts- you provide the transcript from Sean Hannity's program- and I will provide it from Howard Stern's program.
> 
> Deal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll do your work for you.
> 
> What he told Stern is ambigious. It seems like the thought the initial invasion was a mistake.
> 
> Hannity backs up Trump on Iraq War
> 
> Fox News's Sean Hannity came to Donald TrumpDonald defense Monday night, corroborating the GOP presidential nominee's debate claim that he had expressed doubts about the Iraq War to the anchor.
> 
> In a post-debate interview between Trump and Hannity, the Fox News anchor backed up the business magnate's account of conversations about the Iraq invasion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "You know how many times we had conversations about that? You told me I was wrong, in fairness," Hannity said.
> 
> "It was respectful and I understood where you were coming from," Trump responded.
> 
> "I was against the war, I thought it would destabilize the Middle East. I didn't realize it would be managed so badly," he added.
> Trump mentioned Hannity to push back on accusations from debate moderator Lester Holt that he initially supported the Iraq War.
> 
> "I had numerous conversations with Sean Hannity at Fox," Trump said.
> 
> "He and I used to have arguments about the war," Trump added. "I said it's a terrible, stupid thing. It's going to destabilize the Middle East, and that's exactly what it's done."
> 
> Howard Stern in a 2002 radio interview asked Trump whether he supported invading Iraq.
> 
> "Yeah, I guess so," Trump replied. "I wish the first time it was done correctly."
> 
> He addressed the Stern interview during the debate, calling it "mainstream media nonsense" that he supported the
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So to recap:
> 
> There is no transcript of a conversation between Trump and Hannity before the war- nor any date of when he supposedly spoke with Hannity.
> 
> Retrospectively, Trump supposedly told Hannity he was against the war.
> 
> There is a transcript of his conversation with Howard Stern in 2002 where Trump expresses weak support for the invasion.
> Remember- it doesn't matter how often he told people in 2005 or 2010 that he was against the Iraq War- because Trump has claimed he was always against the Iraq War.
> 
> But in 2002- he clearly wasn't against the Iraq War- unless he was lying to Howard Stern
> 
> In 2002, Donald Trump Said He Supported Invading Iraq
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He doesn't need a transcript. This isn't a court.
> 
> I am for the war in Iraq. I think it was fucked up.
> 
> Pres. Trump was a private citizen. He could have changing opinions. Also it was complicated.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are just confirming that President Trump lied when he said he was always against the Iraq war.
> 
> Yes- he did change his opinion- yes he was a private citizen- neither of those are relevant to his lie that he was always against the Iraq War.
Click to expand...

Not only does he lie about his position on the war but me mocks those who were for it
I told you so....when he really told nobody so


----------



## NotfooledbyW

tinydancer, post: 17660734 





tinydancer said:


> Bullshit it was a typo. Both put up corrections.



It is very normal to correct typos.


----------



## Syriusly

tinydancer said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic, post: 17653325
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm referring to the testimony that there were only 4 agencies in agreement. Not 17. That's why several news agencies AP and the NYT's made corrections to their stories that all 17 agencies were in agreement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was nothing more than a typo, corrected. The four agencies related to such counter-intelligence matters did sign off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit it was a typo. Both put up corrections.
Click to expand...


So to recap:

The NYT corrects its errors when pointed out.

Trump does not. 

Meanwhile- 4 agencies- as part of the group of 17 agencies- did all come to the conclusion that Russia tried to hack our election.

Why is it okay with you that Russia tried to hack our election?


----------



## NotfooledbyW

rightwinger said:


> Not only does he lie about his position on the war but me mocks those who were for it
> I told you so....when he really told nobody so




Trump definitely was not against the proposed US invasion of Iraq. His "I guess" is indifference and uncertainty but his statement to Stearn expressily leaned toward his favoring the idea of taking out Saddam. 

Obama was opposed to the idea of invading Iraq prior to it taking place. 

Yes Trump is lying when he says he opposed the war before it was started. 

His answer to Stearn should have been No. invading Iraq would be stupid. Like Obama said.


----------



## Syriusly

More Trump lies

*Feb. 16 *“Walmart announced it will create 10,000 jobs in the United States just this year because of our various plans and initiatives.” (The jobs are a result of its investment plans announced in October 2016.)


----------



## Syriusly

*March 4 *“How low has President Obama gone to tap my phones during the very sacred election process. This is Nixon/Watergate. Bad (or sick) guy!” (There's no evidence of a wiretap.)


----------



## Syriusly

*March 7 *“122 vicious prisoners, released by the Obama Administration from Gitmo, have returned to the battlefield. Just another terrible decision!” (113 of them were released by President George W. Bush.)


----------



## Syriusly

*March 20 *“With just one negotiation on one set of airplanes, I saved the taxpayers of our country over $700 million.” (Much of the cost cuts were planned before Trump.)*March 21 *“To save taxpayer dollars, I’ve already begun negotiating better contracts for the federal government — saving over $700 million on just one set of airplanes of which there are many sets.” (Much of the cost cuts were planned before Trump.)


----------



## Syriusly

*March 29 *“Remember when the failing @nytimes apologized to its subscribers, right after the election, because their coverage was so wrong. Now worse!” (It didn't apologize.)


----------



## Syriusly

*April 12 *“The secretary general and I had a productive discussion about what more NATO can do in the fight against terrorism. I complained about that a long time ago and they made a change, and now they do fight terrorism.” (NATO has been engaged in counterterrorism efforts since the 1980s.)


----------



## Syriusly

*April 18 *“The fake media goes, ‘Donald Trump changed his stance on China.’ I haven’t changed my stance.” (He did.)

Yeah- this one is pretty amusing.

During Snowflakes campaign he repeatedly proclaimed how he would immediately declare China a 'currency manipulator'*- that he would 'Direct the Treasury Secretary to label China a currency manipulator “from Day 1:”

Trump lied.
*


----------



## Syriusly

*May 4 *“Nobody cares about my tax return except for the reporters.” (Polls show most Americans do care.)

Trump lied.


----------



## Syriusly

*May 12 *“Again, the story that there was collusion between the Russians & Trump campaign was fabricated by Dems as an excuse for losing the election.” (The F.B.I. was investigating before the election.)

Trump lied.


----------



## Syriusly

*Trump Told Public Lies or Falsehoods Every Day for His First 40 Days*
The list above uses the conservative standard of demonstrably false statements. By that standard, Trump told a public lie on at least 20 of his first 40 days as president. But based on a broader standard — one that includes his many misleading statements (like exaggerating military spending in the Middle East) — Trump achieved something remarkable: He said something untrue, in public, every day for the first 40 days of his presidency. The streak didn’t end until March 1.


----------



## Syriusly

*Trump’s Public Lies Sometimes Changed With Repetition*
Sometimes, Trump can’t even keep his untruths straight. After he reversed a campaign pledge and declined to label China a currency manipulator, he kept changing his description of when China had stopped the bad behavior. Initially, he said it stopped once he took office. He then changed the turning point to the election, then to since he started talking about it, and then to some uncertain point in the distant past.

*When Trump said China stopped manipulating its currency*
April 21

“from the time I took office”

April 29

“during the election”

April 30

“as soon as I got elected”

May 1

“since I started running”

MAY 4

“since I’ve been talking about

currency manipulation”


----------



## toobfreak

Syriusly said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> _*View attachment 137317 *_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just have to point out, though you know there are Secret Service around, you don't see any in the picture.  Trump is right in there, right up to and in the people up to his elbows!  That is because Trump feels a connection with the people, there is real chemistry and for the most part, he feels pretty safe.  Those people would protect him, put themselves in harm's way to protect him and stop an attacker.  I know I would.  If anyone can show me Obama or Hillary getting right up in there with people like that, I'd like to see the photo.  And Trump wasn't handing out any cellphones.  Of course, things are probably different now, when you are President, they simply cannot take the same laxness as when this picture was taken.  You never know, there could be Russian agents in the crowd now (see!  My obligatory on-topic comment!)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?
Click to expand...



Right!  Thank you.  I'm not real surprised with Barack, people were freekin' crazy for him in 2008, it is Hillary last year I'm less sure about being down in the crowd hip deep like that.  Somehow I think everything she does is totally plastic and rehearsed and if she could get elected without ever making a public appearance or touching one of the "little people" she would.  Barry made his LIFE social organizing and interacting with people, Hillary made her life from up on a stage, behind closed doors and in the back seat of a stretch limo.   She considers it YOUR honor to meet her.


----------



## charwin95

June 1, 2017 Trump Paris Agreement Speech ---- Claimed he added 1 million private sector jobs since Election Day. 
According to Labor Department only 601,000 jobs added in private sector. 

Trump lied again.


----------



## charwin95

June 1, 2017 Trump Paris Agreement Speech.   Ive just returned from a trip overseas where we *concluded* nearly $350 billions of military and economic development for the US creating hundred of thousands of jobs.

To find out there are no $350 billions and no $110 billions sales contract with the Saudi king. It was Letter Of Intent (LOI) similar to wish list. 

Trump lied. 

Trump’s Massive Saudi Arms Sale Was All Sizzle And No Substance – Mother Jones

Trump's $110 billion arms deal with Saudi Arabia is 'fake news,' defense expert says

The $110 billion arms deal to Saudi Arabia is fake news | Brookings Institution


----------



## CMike

Syriusly said:


> More Trump lies
> 
> *Feb. 16 *“Walmart announced it will create 10,000 jobs in the United States just this year because of our various plans and initiatives.” (The jobs are a result of its investment plans announced in October 2016.)


Walmart announced they were eliminating jobs earlier.

Wal-Mart Touts Plan to Create U.S. Jobs, in Nod to Trump


----------



## CMike

Syriusly said:


> *Trump Told Public Lies or Falsehoods Every Day for His First 40 Days*
> The list above uses the conservative standard of demonstrably false statements. By that standard, Trump told a public lie on at least 20 of his first 40 days as president. But based on a broader standard — one that includes his many misleading statements (like exaggerating military spending in the Middle East) — Trump achieved something remarkable: He said something untrue, in public, every day for the first 40 days of his presidency. The streak didn’t end until March 1.


Except that he hasn't.

The fake media tells lies consistently.

One major example...

The liberal media announced numerous time that Trump said that he fired Comey because of the Russia investigation. In reality, Trump never said.  However, the fake media just make shit up.


----------



## rightwinger

CMike said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Trump Told Public Lies or Falsehoods Every Day for His First 40 Days*
> The list above uses the conservative standard of demonstrably false statements. By that standard, Trump told a public lie on at least 20 of his first 40 days as president. But based on a broader standard — one that includes his many misleading statements (like exaggerating military spending in the Middle East) — Trump achieved something remarkable: He said something untrue, in public, every day for the first 40 days of his presidency. The streak didn’t end until March 1.
> 
> 
> 
> Except that he hasn't.
> 
> The fake media tells lies consistently.
> 
> One major example...
> 
> The liberal media announced numerous time that Trump said that he fired Comey because of the Russia investigation. In reality, Trump never said.  However, the fake media just make shit up.
Click to expand...

Trump changed his story so many times that it can match any scenario

The media accurately reported that Trumps was making shit up day by day


----------



## Syriusly

CMike said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Trump Told Public Lies or Falsehoods Every Day for His First 40 Days*
> The list above uses the conservative standard of demonstrably false statements. By that standard, Trump told a public lie on at least 20 of his first 40 days as president. But based on a broader standard — one that includes his many misleading statements (like exaggerating military spending in the Middle East) — Trump achieved something remarkable: He said something untrue, in public, every day for the first 40 days of his presidency. The streak didn’t end until March 1.
> 
> 
> 
> Except that he hasn't.
> 
> The fake media tells lies consistently.
> .
Click to expand...


You haven't successfully disputed any of the lies that I posted that Trump made.

Trump lies constantly and consistently- and lies about the media because gullible Trumpsters believe every word President Snowflake says. 

Trump wants Americans to trust only him- and not any media. 

Trump only wants there to be a single version of the 'truth'- the Trump version- not actual facts.


----------



## Syriusly

CMike said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Trump Told Public Lies or Falsehoods Every Day for His First 40 Days*
> The list above uses the conservative standard of demonstrably false statements. By that standard, Trump told a public lie on at least 20 of his first 40 days as president. But based on a broader standard — one that includes his many misleading statements (like exaggerating military spending in the Middle East) — Trump achieved something remarkable: He said something untrue, in public, every day for the first 40 days of his presidency. The streak didn’t end until March 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The liberal media announced numerous time that Trump said that he fired Comey because of the Russia investigation. In reality, Trump never said.  However, the fake media just make shit up.
Click to expand...


Actually Trump said virtually that:
_*"Regardless of recommendation I was going to fire Comey.*..Knowing, there was no good time to do it. And in fact when I decided to just do it, *I said to myself, I said you know, this Russia thing with Trump and Russia is a made up story, *it's an excuse by the Democrats for having lost an election that they should have won._

Of course that is not what he originally said- because Trump changed his story multiple times:

F.B.I. Director James Comey Is Fired by Trump
_“While I greatly appreciate you informing me, on three separate occasions, that I am not under investigation, I nevertheless concur with the judgment of the Department of Justice that you are not able to effectively lead the bureau,”
_
*Sean Spicer*, the White House press
secretary, releases a statement saying Mr.Trump acted based on “clear
recommendations” from Mr. Sessions and Mr. Rosenstein.

*Mr. Spicer* says that Mr. Rosenstein and
Mr. Sessions recommended firing Mr. Comey
and the president “agreed with their
conclusions and terminated” him.


----------



## Syriusly

CMike said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> More Trump lies
> 
> *Feb. 16 *“Walmart announced it will create 10,000 jobs in the United States just this year because of our various plans and initiatives.” (The jobs are a result of its investment plans announced in October 2016.)
> 
> 
> 
> Walmart announced they were eliminating jobs earlier.
> 
> Wal-Mart Touts Plan to Create U.S. Jobs, in Nod to Trump
Click to expand...


Fact checking Donald Trump's job creation claims

_In January, Walmart said they’d add 10,000 jobs. Trump thanked them in a tweet, but the jobs had been previously announced in October as part of a $6.8 billion capital-spending plan._


----------



## charwin95

CMike said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Trump Told Public Lies or Falsehoods Every Day for His First 40 Days*
> The list above uses the conservative standard of demonstrably false statements. By that standard, Trump told a public lie on at least 20 of his first 40 days as president. But based on a broader standard — one that includes his many misleading statements (like exaggerating military spending in the Middle East) — Trump achieved something remarkable: He said something untrue, in public, every day for the first 40 days of his presidency. The streak didn’t end until March 1.
> 
> 
> 
> Except that he hasn't.
> 
> The fake media tells lies consistently.
> 
> One major example...
> 
> The liberal media announced numerous time that Trump said that he fired Comey because of the Russia investigation. In reality, Trump never said.  However, the fake media just make shit up.
Click to expand...


So----- Why and what is the exact reason he fired Comey?


----------



## charwin95

CMike said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> More Trump lies
> 
> *Feb. 16 *“Walmart announced it will create 10,000 jobs in the United States just this year because of our various plans and initiatives.” (The jobs are a result of its investment plans announced in October 2016.)
> 
> 
> 
> Walmart announced they were eliminating jobs earlier.
> 
> Wal-Mart Touts Plan to Create U.S. Jobs, in Nod to Trump
Click to expand...


Your link from Fox --------Fifth paragraph mentioned Ford will invest $1 billion in Michigan because of Trump. False. 
Faux News is very good in manipulating the technicality of an article but not the reality= Fake news. 


The facts: Ford said it will invest $1.2 billion in three manufacturing facilities in Michigan — a plan that will create or retain 130 jobs at one of the plants. But as Reuters reported, the project is part of a 2015 negotiation with the United Auto Workers union — not a direct result of Trump’s recent meeting with auto executives. Tuesday’s announcement introduced new details about the previously planned investment. “These Michigan Assembly Plant and Romeo Engine plant announcements are consistent with what we agreed to and talked about with the UAW in 2015 negotiations,” Joe Hinrichs, Ford’s president of the Americas, told the Detroit Free Press. 

Ford to invest $1.2 billion in Michigan plants


----------



## NotfooledbyW

DTjr!!!!!  The little Trump bastard knew from his invite email setting up meeting in Trump Tower while daddy was in NYC that day and taking along Manafort and Kushner, that the Russian Government wanted to help Trump defeat Clinton. So he went by his own admission and admits disappointnent (he claims) that Clinton dirt was not there. That is seeking collusion with a foreign adversary to gain a favor to help win the election. 

And the little lying bastard expects us to believe that Kushner and Manafort knew absolutely nothing that the Russian Government was behind this meeting. And that the Orange Clown knew nothing until - When? When Kushner remembered? 

Kushner's new lawyer confirmed the existence of the email and did not deny the contents informed Trump Jr that the Kremlin was requesting the meeting. 

And poor Amnesiac Kushner only remembered his meeting with this Russian agent very recently so he had to revise his Security Clearance Application.  Why did he remember?

Did DTjr shield him the email?

Why did he not disclose it in his he first place?

Why lie to the FBI and CIA?

Have they all conspired to cover their knowledge of Russian collusion to protect Kushner and the Orange Putin loving clown. 

Trump included in the cover up. 

Adds a boost to investigating the Orange Clown's potential obstruction of Justice case.

When did big Orange Trump Clown know about the Robert Goldstone email and whether Comey was getting close to it?

Thud#%$& then crickets since we find out Trump's senior campaign staff and his own twerp son did not voluntarily report to the FBI they knew that the Kremlin was attempting to sway the election in Trump's favor. 

Russian interference and Trump campaign collusion is no longer a question for even the mist charged up Trumpbot to need an answer. 

That question is over.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

CMike, post: 17682457. 





CMike said:


> The liberal media announced numerous time that Trump said that he fired Comey because of the Russia investigation. In reality, Trump never said. However, the fake media just make shit up.



Wake up!

The source is the White House leakers.

And the White House has never disputed what several leakers read to the news media.



> .
> The document, which was read to the _New York Times _by sources in the White House, is the latest evidence that Mr Trump fired Mr Comey at least in part because of an ongoing investigation into possible collusion between his campaign and Russian officials. He had previously admitted that the investigation was part of the reasoning for the decision.
> 
> The White House did not dispute the account portrayed, and instead said that the FBI investigation had put unnecessary pressure on the President's ability to conduct diplomacy with Russia.



Donald Trump 'told Russians that firing Comey eased pressure from investigation'


Your denial that Trump is a liar, suspected criminal and con artist and much worse cannot be blamed on fake news.

His White House took the notes and did the right thing to leak them to the Press.

His own staff must be scared shitless knowing this moron of a president is trusted with the nuclear football.


----------



## rightwinger

NotfooledbyW said:


> DTjr!!!!!  The little Trump bastard knew from his invite email setting up meeting in Trump Tower while daddy was in NYC that day and taking along Manafort and Kushner, that the Russian Government wanted to help Trump defeat Clinton. So he went by his own admission and admits disappointnent (he claims) that Clinton dirt was not there. That is seeking collusion with a foreign adversary to gain a favor to help win the election.
> 
> And the little lying bastard expects us to believe that Kushner and Manafort knew absolutely nothing that the Russian Government was behind this meeting. And that the Orange Clown knew nothing until - When? When Kushner remembered?
> 
> Kushner's new lawyer confirmed the existence of the email and did not deny the contents informed Trump Jr that the Kremlin was requesting the meeting.
> 
> And poor Amnesiac Kushner only remembered his meeting with this Russian agent very recently so he had to revise his Security Clearance Application.  Why did he remember?
> 
> Did DTjr shield him the email?
> 
> Why did he not disclose it in his he first place?
> 
> Why lie to the FBI and CIA?
> 
> Have they all conspired to cover their knowledge of Russian collusion to protect Kushner and the Orange Putin loving clown.
> 
> Trump included in the cover up.
> 
> Adds a boost to investigating the Orange Clown's potential obstruction of Justice case.
> 
> When did big Orange Trump Clown know about the Robert Goldstone email and whether Comey was getting close to it?
> 
> Thud#%$& then crickets since we find out Trump's senior campaign staff and his own twerp son did not voluntarily report to the FBI they knew that the Kremlin was attempting to sway the election in Trump's favor.
> 
> Russian interference and Trump campaign collusion is no longer a question for even the mist charged up Trumpbot to need an answer.
> 
> That question is over.



Donnie Jr announces that the Russians want to talk to him about adoptions and Kushner, Manafort and all the top Trump advisors want to get in on it


----------



## sealybobo

Blackrook said:


> ...influenced the election, or that Trump colluded with the Russians in influencing the election.


Just ask Steve Bannon.


----------



## Cellblock2429

rightwinger said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> DTjr!!!!!  The little Trump bastard knew from his invite email setting up meeting in Trump Tower while daddy was in NYC that day and taking along Manafort and Kushner, that the Russian Government wanted to help Trump defeat Clinton. So he went by his own admission and admits disappointnent (he claims) that Clinton dirt was not there. That is seeking collusion with a foreign adversary to gain a favor to help win the election.
> 
> And the little lying bastard expects us to believe that Kushner and Manafort knew absolutely nothing that the Russian Government was behind this meeting. And that the Orange Clown knew nothing until - When? When Kushner remembered?
> 
> Kushner's new lawyer confirmed the existence of the email and did not deny the contents informed Trump Jr that the Kremlin was requesting the meeting.
> 
> And poor Amnesiac Kushner only remembered his meeting with this Russian agent very recently so he had to revise his Security Clearance Application.  Why did he remember?
> 
> Did DTjr shield him the email?
> 
> Why did he not disclose it in his he first place?
> 
> Why lie to the FBI and CIA?
> 
> Have they all conspired to cover their knowledge of Russian collusion to protect Kushner and the Orange Putin loving clown.
> 
> Trump included in the cover up.
> 
> Adds a boost to investigating the Orange Clown's potential obstruction of Justice case.
> 
> When did big Orange Trump Clown know about the Robert Goldstone email and whether Comey was getting close to it?
> 
> Thud#%$& then crickets since we find out Trump's senior campaign staff and his own twerp son did not voluntarily report to the FBI they knew that the Kremlin was attempting to sway the election in Trump's favor.
> 
> Russian interference and Trump campaign collusion is no longer a question for even the mist charged up Trumpbot to need an answer.
> 
> That question is over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donnie Jr announces that the Russians want to talk to him about adoptions and Kushner, Manafort and all the top Trump advisors want to get in on it
Click to expand...

/----/ If that is the brunt of your evidence then every democRAT who ever met with that Russian should resign.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

Cellblock2429, post: 18986191 





Cellblock2429 said:


> /----/ If that is the brunt of your evidence then every democRAT who ever met with that Russian should resign.




We are not required to possess concrete evidence at the beginning of an investigation.

Thanks to Bannon the investigation is confirmed to be justified not by partisan political soreness over losing the election. It's thus confirmed by Trump's closest political and campaign adviser who helped Trump's hate-based election victory.

Follow the money. You know, laundered Russian money, at Deutch Bank. 

Evidence for The funding of collusion has great potential to be found there.


----------



## Cellblock2429

NotfooledbyW said:


> Cellblock2429, post: 18986191
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> /----/ If that is the brunt of your evidence then every democRAT who ever met with that Russian should resign.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are not required to possess concrete evidence at the beginning of an investigation.
> 
> Thanks to Bannon the investigation is confirmed to be justified not by partisan political soreness over losing the election. It's thus confirmed by Trump's closest political and campaign adviser who helped Trump's hate-based election victory.
> 
> Follow the money. You know, laundered Russian money, at Deutch Bank.
> 
> Evidence for The funding of collusion has great potential to be found there.
Click to expand...

/----/ Libtards attacked Bannon when he defended Trump.  Funny stuff.
"And, at other occasions, Bannon has appeared to be at great conflict with Trump, thinking that Trump doesn’t know what he’s doing, that Bannon is the reason anything happened. He’s giving interviews to reporters and conveying that point of view. He goes on 60 Minutes and then contradicts that. He’s back to saying the Russian collusion story is a nothing burger. Nothing to it. Trump is great. It’s all over the ballpark. You can’t keep track of it." - Rush


----------



## NotfooledbyW

Cellblock2429 said:


> You can’t keep track of it." - Rush



We can. Rush is an idiot leading the idiots.


----------



## Cellblock2429

NotfooledbyW said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can’t keep track of it." - Rush
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We can. Rush is an idiot leading the idiots.
Click to expand...

/----/ If you can't refute the message then attack the messenger.  Sol Alinsky would be proud of you.


----------



## sealybobo

Cellblock2429 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> DTjr!!!!!  The little Trump bastard knew from his invite email setting up meeting in Trump Tower while daddy was in NYC that day and taking along Manafort and Kushner, that the Russian Government wanted to help Trump defeat Clinton. So he went by his own admission and admits disappointnent (he claims) that Clinton dirt was not there. That is seeking collusion with a foreign adversary to gain a favor to help win the election.
> 
> And the little lying bastard expects us to believe that Kushner and Manafort knew absolutely nothing that the Russian Government was behind this meeting. And that the Orange Clown knew nothing until - When? When Kushner remembered?
> 
> Kushner's new lawyer confirmed the existence of the email and did not deny the contents informed Trump Jr that the Kremlin was requesting the meeting.
> 
> And poor Amnesiac Kushner only remembered his meeting with this Russian agent very recently so he had to revise his Security Clearance Application.  Why did he remember?
> 
> Did DTjr shield him the email?
> 
> Why did he not disclose it in his he first place?
> 
> Why lie to the FBI and CIA?
> 
> Have they all conspired to cover their knowledge of Russian collusion to protect Kushner and the Orange Putin loving clown.
> 
> Trump included in the cover up.
> 
> Adds a boost to investigating the Orange Clown's potential obstruction of Justice case.
> 
> When did big Orange Trump Clown know about the Robert Goldstone email and whether Comey was getting close to it?
> 
> Thud#%$& then crickets since we find out Trump's senior campaign staff and his own twerp son did not voluntarily report to the FBI they knew that the Kremlin was attempting to sway the election in Trump's favor.
> 
> Russian interference and Trump campaign collusion is no longer a question for even the mist charged up Trumpbot to need an answer.
> 
> That question is over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donnie Jr announces that the Russians want to talk to him about adoptions and Kushner, Manafort and all the top Trump advisors want to get in on it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /----/ If that is the brunt of your evidence then every democRAT who ever met with that Russian should resign.
Click to expand...


Its all in the book https://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/fi...mrTDlZnB2AIVGYGzCh17NgvuEAQYASABEgLNnfD_BwE#/


----------



## NotfooledbyW

Cellblock2429 said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429, post: 18986191
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> /----/ If that is the brunt of your evidence then every democRAT who ever met with that Russian should resign.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are not required to possess concrete evidence at the beginning of an investigation.
> 
> Thanks to Bannon the investigation is confirmed to be justified not by partisan political soreness over losing the election. It's thus confirmed by Trump's closest political and campaign adviser who helped Trump's hate-based election victory.
> 
> Follow the money. You know, laundered Russian money, at Deutch Bank.
> 
> Evidence for The funding of collusion has great potential to be found there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /----/ Libtards attacked Bannon when he defended Trump.  Funny stuff.
> "And, at other occasions, Bannon has appeared to be at great conflict with Trump, thinking that Trump doesn’t know what he’s doing, that Bannon is the reason anything happened. He’s giving interviews to reporters and conveying that point of view. He goes on 60 Minutes and then contradicts that. He’s back to saying the Russian collusion story is a nothing burger. Nothing to it. Trump is great. It’s all over the ballpark. You can’t keep track of it." - Rush
Click to expand...


Are you a Russian robot?


----------



## Cellblock2429

NotfooledbyW said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429, post: 18986191
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> /----/ If that is the brunt of your evidence then every democRAT who ever met with that Russian should resign.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are not required to possess concrete evidence at the beginning of an investigation.
> 
> Thanks to Bannon the investigation is confirmed to be justified not by partisan political soreness over losing the election. It's thus confirmed by Trump's closest political and campaign adviser who helped Trump's hate-based election victory.
> 
> Follow the money. You know, laundered Russian money, at Deutch Bank.
> 
> Evidence for The funding of collusion has great potential to be found there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /----/ Libtards attacked Bannon when he defended Trump.  Funny stuff.
> "And, at other occasions, Bannon has appeared to be at great conflict with Trump, thinking that Trump doesn’t know what he’s doing, that Bannon is the reason anything happened. He’s giving interviews to reporters and conveying that point of view. He goes on 60 Minutes and then contradicts that. He’s back to saying the Russian collusion story is a nothing burger. Nothing to it. Trump is great. It’s all over the ballpark. You can’t keep track of it." - Rush
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you a Russian robot?
Click to expand...

/----/ My 5 year old Grandson has better comebacks than you.


----------



## NotfooledbyW

Cellblock2429 said:


> /----/ My 5 year old Grandson has better comebacks than you.


 
You think that's your grandson?


----------

